# West Norwood news, chitter chatter and gossip



## clandestino (Apr 6, 2009)

What is West Norwood like? I only ever go there to go to the B&Q, and it seems OK. But I know the area has a reputation for being dodgy. What's it's really like?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 6, 2009)

Dodgy.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 6, 2009)

My limited experience of W Norwood: Go through there fairly regularly, and stop off to do shopping occasionally. Doesn't seem any different to anywhere else in the area to me.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 6, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Dodgy.



But why, how?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not being entirely serious really. I have had my motorbike nicked 3 times from there though. If you're thinking of moving there, I'd suggest you could do better, it just doesn't have much to recommend it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2009)

I go through every day, do most of my shopping there and teach many of its children.  Doesn't seem especially dodgy to me - but does seem quite soulless and just a bit shit really.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 6, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> My limited experience of W Norwood: Go through there fairly regularly, and stop off to do shopping occasionally. Doesn't seem any different to anywhere else in the area to me.


Yes well, to someone who lives in South Norwood, it probably does seem quite normal


----------



## Maggot (Apr 6, 2009)

It has a lovely cemetery, and a film club in Nettlefold Hall, where some of Clockwork Orange was filmed.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 6, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Yes well, to someone who lives in South Norwood, it probably does seem quite normal



Oi!


----------



## King of Prussia (Apr 6, 2009)

It's where Lambeth's only two Tory wards are located.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2009)

Isn't is just another Mehtown?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 6, 2009)

No its not- it has a  large number of independent stores.

Traffic is a *bitch.*  Its a total bottleneck. 
The 322 is one of the worst served bus routes in London.  Two trains an hour to London I think. Stopping trains to Victoria. 

A couple of nice sandwich shops and  cafes with gardens out back.

Some lovely roads- Lancaster Avenue has some lovely buildings. 

Nettlefold Hall host a large variety of activities as does the library, both are very community oriented- heavily children focussed.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 6, 2009)

Melinda said:


> No its not- it has a  large number of independent stores.
> 
> Traffic is a *bitch.*  Its a total bottleneck.
> The 322 is one of the worst served bus routes in London.  Two trains an hour to London I think. Stopping trains to Victoria.


 Lots of decent buses too, like the 68 and 2.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Melinda said:


> A couple of nice sandwich shops and  cafes with gardens out back.



Which are these please?  I often wonder about that Italian place opposite Tesco (as I contemplate the shit offerings in Tesco on the very rare occasion I stop to pick up some lunch there).

(although soon I'll have the choice of Sainsbury's to add to the mix!)


----------



## Boycey (Apr 6, 2009)

my friend lived in the most awesome building ever in west norwood, never really found out much about the locality though. if you're moving into a raised square donut type place you've lucked out


----------



## clandestino (Apr 6, 2009)

So is the conclusion that it's not particularly dodgy but it is boring?


----------



## Boycey (Apr 6, 2009)

not if you live in an aerial donut 

only a five minute cycle from brixton too.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 6, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Which are these please?  I often wonder about that Italian place opposite Tesco (as I contemplate the shit offerings in Tesco on the very rare occasion I stop to pick up some lunch there).
> 
> (although soon I'll have the choice of Sainsbury's to add to the mix!)


From memory- one lovely place is downhill from St Luke's, I want to call it Domani- but Im pretty sure that's not the right name...

e2a: 
Ive just checked Google Street view and _its gone! _ Such a shame, it was such a lovely space to sit and meet your friends. they did wonderful cakes and hot chocolate, and great leather seats.  


Also there is a small (Italian?) eat-in sandwich shop/ restaurant further along the same side of the High Street (opposite the supermarket?!).  Im really sorry for the lack of names, but its been a while since I was there. 

There is the smallest sign  announcing that there is a cafe garden out the back. You would never guess it was there. The staff arent  fussed to let people know. Bit of a local secret it seems.  

E2a It's called Sorrentos  And_ it is_ the one opposite Tesco!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 7, 2009)

Boycey said:


> not if you live in an aerial donut
> 
> only a five minute cycle from brixton too.


You must cycle very fast.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 7, 2009)

Maggot said:


> It has a lovely cemetery, and a film club in Nettlefold Hall, where some of Clockwork Orange was filmed.


 

My sister lived in Nettlefold Place behind the Post Office.

I was gutted when she left West Norwood to move to the middle of nowhere in Thornton Heath


----------



## pootle (Apr 7, 2009)

I live in West Norwood and have never seen anything dodgy in the last 9 months or so I've been living there.

Certainly had no issues about walking round there on my own as a lone female at night etc - I think transport is pretty good too - Norwood Road proppa tends to snarl up from time to time but Just walk on the odd occasions it does happen - trains at West Norwood go to Victoria, SE London and London Bridge.

Good variety of shops that mean you don't have to stray far for the basics and a couple of nice little caffs.  I like West Norwood - I'd be staying if I didn't have an ex boyfriend I'd rather see less of!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 7, 2009)

I like west Norwood. It has good charity shops and some nice cottage houses.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 7, 2009)

Maggot said:


> You must cycle very fast.



Well, it's no more than 10.

West Norwood is ok. Suburban, cheap, nice housing stock, but dull. I prefer South Norwood 'cos it's a little nicer, a little friendlier, better transport links and it's MUCH cheaper.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 7, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Yes well, to someone who lives in South Norwood, it probably does seem quite normal



^ did you see this Chris? 

there's a turf war coming on......


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 7, 2009)

there are no good pubs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 7, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> there are no good pubs


 

Horns Tavern is ok


----------



## pootle (Apr 7, 2009)

I liked the Horns - it's a good proppa old man's pub with a bit of outdoor space.

If you want a fancier surroundings go down the road to the Railway at Tulse Hill...


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 7, 2009)

ianw said:


> But why, how?



the fact that the B&Q is on the high street says it all to me!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 7, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> the fact that the B&Q is on the high street says it all to me!



Yeah, but this is London. We don't have retail parks until you get out to Croydon.


----------



## Cowley (Apr 7, 2009)

WN seems like a bit of a ghost town to me. I spend a bit of time there as a  a friend of mine lives on Thurlby Road. Thurlby Road and the surrounding streets are very nice indeed, some mighty fine houses there.

WN has never come across as particularly rough to me, seems to be the same as any of the other local areas really...apart from the fact there is literally nowhere to go for a drink or decent meal in WN.


----------



## pootle (Apr 7, 2009)

Cowley said:


> ...apart from the fact there is literally nowhere to go for a drink or decent meal in WN.



It's not far to walk to the Rosendale if you want a Time Out Gastro Pub of the Year decent meal, or a short bus ride to no end of places to eat in Crystal Palace


----------



## clandestino (Apr 7, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> the fact that the B&Q is on the high street says it all to me!




What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## clandestino (Apr 7, 2009)

pootle said:


> I live in West Norwood and have never seen anything dodgy in the last 9 months or so I've been living there.
> 
> Certainly had no issues about walking round there on my own as a lone female at night etc - I think transport is pretty good too - Norwood Road proppa tends to snarl up from time to time but Just walk on the odd occasions it does happen - trains at West Norwood go to Victoria, SE London and London Bridge.
> 
> Good variety of shops that mean you don't have to stray far for the basics and a couple of nice little caffs.  I like West Norwood - I'd be staying if I didn't have an ex boyfriend I'd rather see less of!




Good to hear from someone who actually lives there. Thanks Pootle!

Boohoo - I like the charity shops there too.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 7, 2009)

Maggot said:


> You must cycle very fast.



probably, when i used to ride their regularly i would ride with my mate and we egged each other on somewhat 

as chris says, no more than 10 and that's a leisurely pace that lets you pootle up the hill. 

one thing i love about south london (and bear in mind i'm a born and bred north londoner) is the way it goes from proper urban to quite genteel so quickly and without the horrid chav belt we have in north london. it's like skipping from finsbury park to hertfordshire without having to put up with bastard fucking muswell hill iyswim.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 7, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, but this is London. We don't have retail parks until you get out to Croydon.



I've been to every single B&Qwithin the M25 and I assure you West Norwood stands alone


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2009)

I lived there for 15 years, Norwood high street is an eye-sore, but the houses round there aren't bad.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 7, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I've been to every single B&Qwithin the M25 and I assure you West Norwood stands alone



Fair enough! 

Are you a B&Q hobbyist?


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 7, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Fair enough!
> 
> Are you a B&Q hobbyist?



a B&Q spotter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 7, 2009)

ianw said:


> Good to hear from someone who actually lives there. Thanks Pootle!
> 
> Boohoo - I like the charity shops there too.


 

My sister had no problems living there


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 7, 2009)

Which bank/building society was it - the Abbey National, maybe - who gave up in West Norwood having been robbed too often?


Least desirable high street EVAH - well, it was at one point a few years ago. Now, not so bad.

Housing stock looks fine.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 7, 2009)

It was indeed the Abbey. 

I have lived in West Norwood for 15 years now and I like it, although my needs are quite simple. 

I like the fact that I am not that far from anywhere really, trains in and out are all very regular and buses are pretty good too.  

I have my local pub and my takeaways, although I do agree that eating out is not well catered for.  

It isn't West Dulwich, although it is trying to be and I can see it getting slowly better.


----------



## Aitch (Apr 7, 2009)

I live there I like it...the high street has got everything you need although too many supermarkets tesco somerfield and now sainsburys where woolworths used to be 
You've got the Railway at Tulse Hill station which is a decent pub a decent mix of takeaways, and a deli  theres a mixture of people and its safe as far as anywhere is safe.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 7, 2009)

I reckon it's alright. I lived on Tulsemere road for a year which is kind of in the no-man's land between tulse hill, west norwood and west dulwich. we did a fair bit of our shopping in west norwood and i think it's alright - it's only the bog-standard high street which gives it a bad rep - most of the side roads off the high st have decent houses, especially on the west dulwich side. And a 10 min walk will take you to some decent shops on Rosendale Road and Croxted Road, and Bel Air Park and Dulwich Woods are close by. The cemetary is worth a look too.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 7, 2009)

Some friends of mine used to live on Tulsemere road. It's all very nice around there, but as you say it's not really one thing or the other.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 7, 2009)

ianw said:


> Some friends of mine used to live on Tulsemere road. It's all very nice around there, but as you say it's not really one thing or the other.


It's the sort of place where estate agents would definitely call it Dulwich - quite a posh road. We were the loudest people in that street - we'd been there a week and the neighbours were complaining about "parties". In fact, I'd only switched my stereo on once! The local off licences closed at 6pm


----------



## clandestino (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds perfect. When do I move in?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 7, 2009)

One thing I've never been sure about is where Tulse Hill ends and West Norwood begins.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 7, 2009)

Railway line I would have thought. I've always thought of WN starting after the railway bridge.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 7, 2009)

ianw said:


> Railway line I would have thought. I've always thought of WN starting after the railway bridge.



Same.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 7, 2009)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's the sort of place where estate agents would definitely call it Dulwich,



Dulwich occupies about half of South London on that basis tbh.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 7, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Dulwich occupies about half of South London on that basis tbh.



It is a big area... it goes up as far as Gypsy Hill, Sydenham Hill, Forest Hill, Peckham, Camberwell, and most of the way to Tulse Hill/West Norwood. 

Between Dulwich and Norwood most of central South London is covered.


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 7, 2009)

There's nowt wrong with West Norwood that a couple more decent shops wouldn't sort out.  There's loads of really good housing / streets off the High Street.

Depending on where you settle, it's close to Brockwell Park (ish), Crystal Palace, three good rail links (Tulse Hill, West Norwood, Gypsy Hill - again, depends on whereabouts in WN you might be), a very interesting cemetary, if that kind of thing interests you, and the areas best Off Licence (Red Sign, left hand side of the High St, close to Lancaster Rd, loads of Ales, Ciders etc - better than the Oddbins on Rosendale Rd).

Plus quite a few buses, and one of those rare beasts, an X route (express) - X68, that speeds you into town with few stops.

It's a big area though.  You might end up somewhere like Queen Mary Drive, which is a bit in between - puts you near Crown Point which is neither here nor there and is a bus ride or stiff walk from any train station.

I think what I'm trying to say is it's very much a livable area, and plenty of places to choose from.


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 8, 2009)

Can recommend the Orange Drizzle Cake in Beamish McGlue.

Probably the worst B&Q in the whole of south London - why does it have to be my local?  If I park my car in the car park, I have to carry everything I buy from downstairs back up the stairs (no lift).


----------



## pboi (Apr 8, 2009)

Boudicca said:


> Probably the worst B&Q in the whole of south London .



the whole country. the place is ridiculous!


----------



## Me76 (Apr 8, 2009)

pboi said:


> the whole country. the place is ridiculous!



I know- it is fucking shit.  Never has what you want and service is atrocious.

I know someone who used to shoplift from there regularly cos the security would just be standing at the back of the shop chatting up staff or reading his paper - not that security is necessarily the standard of a good shop from the customer's point of view - but it may explain why they never had any stock. 

If I do go in there, I normally have an argument at the till too cos no barcodes ever add up to what is on the shelf,  I check serial numbers if I am buying anything now.


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2009)

ianw said:


> So is the conclusion that it's not particularly dodgy but it is boring?



That'd be my opinion, yeah. I've lived in nearby Tulse Hill for 8 years and even though I feel fairly safe I've certainly heard of more incidents (some of them fairly serious) in TH than in WN.

The high street is certainly nothing to write about, with its fair share of fast food joints and Pound shops. There is a very good, if a bit pricey organic deli on the corner of Lancaster Avenue though.

Ludicrously, a Sainsbury's Local is about to open on the site of Woolworths. Which is directly opposite a Somerfield _and_ a Tesco Express. Talk about saturation and fucking up the local trade.

A hidden gem of West Norwood is Rosebery's Auctions. They do monthly auctions selling anything from old cameras to furniture to film posters. Even if you don't intend to buy anything, it is nice to go in and have a look at all the stuff coming up on a sale


----------



## pootle (Apr 8, 2009)

ianw said:


> Sounds perfect. When do I move in?



If you're looking for a double room in a 3 bedroomed house for about £350 a month (with garden and OSP) from May-ish, let me know...am about 2 mins from the station...


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 9, 2009)

there's a funky deli in the high Street about a block down from the fire station on the corner - bake their own stuff there and do organic and all that for yummy mummies and vegans...

as to dodgey - it is as nothing by comparison to Brixton


----------



## pootle (Apr 9, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> there's a funky deli in the high Street about a block down from the fire station on the corner



Beamish and McGlue once gave my ex face herpes - I'd never eat/drink there again!


----------



## clandestino (Apr 9, 2009)

pootle said:


> If you're looking for a double room in a 3 bedroomed house for about £350 a month (with garden and OSP) from May-ish, let me know...am about 2 mins from the station...



Need a whole house, sadly, but thanks for the offer!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 25, 2011)

So two years on....what's the verdict on West Norwood now? Seems like there's been a few shootings over the last fews years - one kid killed at a bus stop on the high street last month  - but there's also been stuff like the West Norwood Feast happening monthly, the local No Car day...

Still "not dodgy but boring"? Or something else now...?


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2011)

my ex lived there when we were going out. couldn't move for murders.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 25, 2011)

ianw said:


> So two years on....what's the verdict on West Norwood now? Seems like there's been a few shootings over the last fews years - one kid killed at a bus stop on the high street last month  - but there's also been stuff like the West Norwood Feast happening monthly, the local No Car day...
> 
> Still "not dodgy but boring"? Or something else now...?



It's fine. Just very boring and a bit grim. I'd honestly rather live in South Norwood. Which is good, because I do. I'd be looking towards the West Dulwich end and towards Tulse Hill if I was to look there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2011)

It's slowly starting to change, some little shops and bars opening. A nice little Portuguese near the cemetery, a posh bakers, a deli, a monthly food market, few pubs, good cafes, 4 supermarkets - tesco, sainsbury, iceland and co-op, lots of little odds and sod shops....3 or 4 charity shops.

It's a bit derpressing to walk along the road, but I think it'll change quite a bit in the next few years....


----------



## clandestino (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you live there Nanker? Would love to hear from someone who lives in WN right now...


----------



## hmmph (Sep 25, 2011)

Does the South London Theatre still do the comedy night on the last Sunday of every month? That was always good for a laugh...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2011)

ianw said:


> Do you live there Nanker? Would love to hear from someone who lives in WN right now...



I'm in Tulse Hill, but use West Norwood alot. Nanker Jnr goes to school there.

It can feel a bit downtrodden at times, but as I've said, it's picking up. People are taking a chance and opening businesses there, and I think in time it gain a bit of much needed life.

I never get any bother from anyone. Depends what you're looking for Ian.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Sep 25, 2011)

West Norwood is described in this week's Economist (p95) as "_a drab part of South London_."

The Economist is always right about everything.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 25, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Lots of decent buses too, like the 68 and 2.



The #2 is a Morleys-on-Wheels

You'd be better off moving south to Palace.


----------



## zora (Sep 25, 2011)

What Nanker said. Hey, there's even a branch of the Blackbird bakery here now. Otherwise a more down-to-earth verging on downtrodden feel - depends on my mood and the weather which end of the spectrum it feels like. Plenty useful little corner shops run by very friendly people. You can check out the Portico Gallery next weekend at Lambeth Open art studios day. I found the most amazing yoga teacher here who teaches in her house which is a wonderful space. Railway tavern at Tulse Hill station has got the best beer garden I've come across in London. And someone has been doing a bit of guerilla gardening outside one of the estates and planted pretty wild flowers round the trees which make me smile every time I walk past.

What doesn't help is that there isn't a good focal point for the community, i.e. no square or bit of greenery in the centre, just a through road - Feast suffers from that as well I find, it's a bit too disjointed. And the library and Nettlefold Hall which is a focal point of sorts and where they run the occasional good event (went to see Mark Thomas there a couple of years ago) unfortunately has been closed for a good few months now because copper teefs took the roof. 

So yeah, depends very much what you're after, but I feel very happy and very much at home in the area.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for all this.

I guess I was asking in relation to safety - there seems to have been a fair few shootings in the last two years, and I wondered if WN felt more dodgy, unsafe, than before...


----------



## Leyca (Sep 25, 2011)

It's not particulary unsafe. As much as Brixton or Streatham can be. Like anywhere else really...


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 25, 2011)

I lived there summer 88 and nearby 89. Good craic, good folk.

Then, some Irish fella was murdered outside the pub I used to work after 89 & when I paid a nostalgic visit there - 10 years back the place had well changed. Pub was made over, apparently had become a dealer's haunt. Do have good memories of it, back in the day.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 25, 2011)

ianw said:


> Thanks for all this.
> 
> I guess I was asking in relation to safety - there seems to have been a fair few shootings in the last two years, and I wondered if WN felt more dodgy, unsafe, than before...



I'm sure it's all about what street you live in so there will be some people in Brixton who get to see all the crime and others who don't have a clue that much happens around here.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2011)

ianw said:


> Thanks for all this.
> 
> I guess I was asking in relation to safety - there seems to have been a fair few shootings in the last two years, and I wondered if WN felt more dodgy, unsafe, than before...



It's not unsafe at all.......shit happens around here, but it's never touched me or mine in 20 years. There are shootings in lots of parts of London, but Ive never been shot, nor known anyone who has.

I have been arrested for gun crime.....but outside of London


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I lived there summer 88 and nearby 89. Good craic, good folk.
> 
> Then, some Irish fella was murdered outside the pub I used to work after 89 & when I paid a nostalgic visit there - 10 years back the place had well changed. Pub was made over, apparently had become a dealer's haunt. Do have good memories of it, back in the day.



It's Tescos now....if we're talking about the same boozer!


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 25, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's Tescos now....if we're talking about the same boozer!


 Thurlow Arms, used to be stalls outside and the regulars would be in every lunchtime. John & Joan were the couple who ran it back then.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Thurlow Arms, used to be stalls outside and the regulars would be in every lunchtime. John & Joan were the couple who ran it back then.



Yeah....tescos now. Was closed down because of drug activity.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's not unsafe at all.......shit happens around here, but it's never touched me or mine in 20 years. There are shootings in lots of parts of London, but Ive never been shot, nor known anyone who has.



Yes, of course. I live in Streatham Hill, about five mins walk to the bottom of Norwood Road, so I know the area, but I also know that things change area by area. I've lived in and around Brixton for the best part of 20 years and there are bits of Brixton that I love and bits I'd never live in.

I'd love to hear from someone who lives in WN right now, to hear what they think.


----------



## WNAK (Sep 26, 2011)

ianw said:


> Yes, of course. I live in Streatham Hill, about five mins walk to the bottom of Norwood Road, so I know the area, but I also know that things change area by area. I've lived in and around Brixton for the best part of 20 years and there are bits of Brixton that I love and bits I'd never live in.
> 
> I'd love to hear from someone who lives in WN right now, to hear what they think.



Not really sure what you want to hear...but here goes:

We moved to WN about a year ago and it is the first time we have lived in South London. We had some friends in Tulse Hill/West Norwood (not sure where the boundary is but they always said they were in Tulse Hill but now I think it is actually West Norwood) so knew the area to some degree. We have a house which looked like excellent value compared to other areas we had looked at.  We live in a quietish residential part of WN about a 10 minute walk from the station and high street.

The transport links into central london are not bad at all. WN and TH train stations can get you pretty much anywhere and there are decent bus routes, especially the X68 (if you can get on it).

We have noticed a change in the year we have been here with things like the Feast once a month, couple of new shops opening on the High Street, like Blackbird Bakery, but there is still a long way to go to make the High Street desirable and the problem is that it is a busy main road/important bus route so i don't see how that will ever change. There does seem to be an impetus to improve the area. There are plans to build a new health centre just opposite the station which would be great and there is a new pub due to be opened (Knowles of Norwood) sometime this year. There aren't really any good/interesting restaurants but the Rosendale has recently been refurbished and there are some in West Dulwich which are nice.

I think there is still a problem with crime and the shootings that have occurred in the last year are seriously unpleasant. However, I'm not sure it is that much worse than other parts of London and I guess you have to have faith that gun crime will be eradicated over time although it may be a bumpy ride along the way.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 26, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yeah....tescos now. Was closed down because of drug activity.


Shame... was a nice, traditional boozer with character and characters.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2011)

WNAK said:


> Not really sure what you want to hear...but here goes:
> 
> We moved to WN about a year ago and it is the first time we have lived in South London. We had some friends in Tulse Hill/West Norwood (not sure where the boundary is but they always said they were in Tulse Hill but now I think it is actually West Norwood) so knew the area to some degree. We have a house which looked like excellent value compared to other areas we had looked at. We live in a quietish residential part of WN about a 10 minute walk from the station and high street.
> 
> ...



This is great stuff, thank you. If the plans to build the health and leisure centre go ahead, then I think that will have a positive impact - not just in providing a great resource for the community but also making that patch of green land into somewhere you'd want to visit. It's just dead space at the moment and probably space that many people don't know even exists, which is a shame as it's so close to the high street.

I saw the sign for Knowles the other day, but looking online I saw mention of it opening in 2009 so wasn't sure if it was still going ahead. But I think you're right about the high street - I don't think it'll change radically.

So, generally, your experience is that it's a safe area to live?


----------



## WNAK (Sep 26, 2011)

ianw said:


> This is great stuff, thank you. If the plans to build the health and leisure centre go ahead, then I think that will have a positive impact - not just in providing a great resource for the community but also making that patch of green land into somewhere you'd want to visit. It's just dead space at the moment and probably space that many people don't know even exists, which is a shame as it's so close to the high street.
> 
> I saw the sign for Knowles the other day, but looking online I saw mention of it opening in 2009 so wasn't sure if it was still going ahead. But I think you're right about the high street - I don't think it'll change radically.
> 
> So, generally, your experience is that it's a safe area to live?



I think that Knowles has had a number of delays...it was due to open earlier this year but I they found some structural problems which pushed things back a bit. According to the website it is due Winter 2011 http://www.knowlesofnorwood.com/.

The health and leisure centre would be a great addition and could even become a sort of focal point for the area. The plans look good and I think I read somewhere that they are due to start building early 2012. This is the website for it: http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/Regeneration/FutureLambeth/NorwoodHall.htm

My experience so far has been that it is a safe area to live but you do hear reports of crimes. I haven't spent much time in and around the High Street at night (probably because there isn't anywhere I'd like to go to along it at night at the moment) except for the odd late night KFC so can't really comment too much on how safe it feels along there at night.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Sep 26, 2011)

WNAK said:


> except for the odd late night KFC so can't really comment too much on how safe it feels along there at night.



That KFC had bullet holes in the window a year ago, (although KFC food probably kills more people than the gangsters).


----------



## WNAK (Sep 26, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> That KFC had bullet holes in the window a year ago, (although KFC food probably kills more people than the gangsters).



Yeah that reminds me...there is the west norwood 'snooker club' (i think it has about 2 tables) which seems to cause a lot of trouble because of its late night licensing - linked to the KFC shooting and the recent shooting/murder at the bus stop. There are plans to reduce its licensing hours but I'm not sure how far they have got.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, the local counsellor has asked the Lambeth Licence Committee to review the licence arrangements, apparently. Just going through now...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2011)

I am overjoyed to hear that the plans for the leisure centre are still on track.  I had been following them for some time as a swimming pool right there would be incredibly convenient for me.  Great news.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 26, 2011)

I love the Cemetery. Apart from having friends buried there, it's just a lovely place to be. Birds singing, mature trees, interesting monumental masonry, famous bods buried there (Mrs Beeton, for instance).


----------



## Laughing Toad (Sep 26, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I am overjoyed to hear that the plans for the leisure centre are still on track. I had been following them for some time as a swimming pool right there would be incredibly convenient for me. Great news.


I don't agree. If Lambeth has the money to build a new indoor pool then it should adjoin the Brockwell Lido. The economies of scale would be massive, and it's only a 15 minute walk away from West Norwood. A combined indoor/outdoor pool would make it one of the best in South London. If the choice is between coucil sevices being _better_ or _closer_ then I want them better.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> I don't agree. If Lambeth has the money to build a new indoor pool then it should adjoin the Brockwell Lido. The economies of scale would be massive, and it's only a 15 minute walk away from West Norwood. A combined indoor/outdoor pool would make it one of the best in South London. If the choice is between coucil sevices being _better_ or _closer_ then I want them better.



It's considerably further than a 15 minute walk - I do this journey nearly every day.  I would also be happy with an indoor pool adjoining the lido fwiw - I live much closer to the lido..  However, West Norwood could really do with a leisure centre/community centre (it's not just a leisure centre being planned).  It might not be great news for you - but it's great news for West Norwood.


----------



## WNAK (Sep 26, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> I don't agree. If Lambeth has the money to build a new indoor pool then it should adjoin the Brockwell Lido. The economies of scale would be massive, and it's only a 15 minute walk away from West Norwood. A combined indoor/outdoor pool would make it one of the best in South London. If the choice is between coucil sevices being _better_ or _closer_ then I want them better.



15min walk? Are you getting that tulse hill/west norwood boundary confused again?!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> It might not be great news for you - but it's great news for West Norwood.



I agree. Brixton has plenty of fantastic things - the rec, the lido, Brockwell Park itself, to name just three - whereas WN has none of these things. Norwood Park is half way to Crystal Palace, so it doesn't seem to act as a social centre for WN in the way that Brockwell does for Brixton. So the building of this leisure centre isn't just about providing a new swimming pool and a health centre for the area, it feels like it could be the centre piece of the area's regeneration. It's a good thing for an area that deserves a break, I reckon.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2011)

Info:

The planned leisure centre includes  a 25m swimming pool, dance studio and 100 station gym with a community meeting space. The health centre will have a  GP practice, clinics and dentists. There will also be a Lambeth council customer service area . For more details see:

http://westnorwood.wordpress.com/2011/09/23/new-hurdle-for-leisure-health-centre/


----------



## nagapie (Sep 26, 2011)

Where's Lambeth getting the money from


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2011)

It's been in the pipeline for ages - I had assumed they would have scrapped it - but who knows how they allocate what stays and what goes?  I suppose they have different pots of money for different purposes but I have no idea if some are ring fenced, for example?


----------



## WNAK (Sep 26, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Where's Lambeth getting the money from



From the lambeth website:

 In January 2011 central government formally endorsed £14.2 million of Private Finance Initiative (PFI) credits towards state-of-the-art services at Norwood Hall. So PFI funding to the scheme will remain subject to approval of the council’s final business case.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2011)

a sensible answer..  ignore my ramblings!


----------



## nagapie (Sep 26, 2011)

It still doesn't really add up. Why would central government want to put some money into the PFI pot for a poor inner city area that votes Labour. Maybe a Tory stands to make some big money out of it.


----------



## WNAK (Sep 26, 2011)

nagapie said:


> It still doesn't really add up. Why would central government want to put some money into the PFI pot for a poor inner city area that votes Labour. Maybe a Tory stands to make some big money out of it.



Much needed regeneration? The plans have been in the pipeline for a long time and before the election. The constituency is due to be completely chopped up so i can't see how this is aimed at being a vote winning or political scheme.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't really think it's about vote winning. But I still don't see why they would care about regeneration when they are plunging loads of people and thus areas into poverty.

Maybe I'm just too cynical.


----------



## WNAK (Sep 26, 2011)

nagapie said:


> I don't really think it's about vote winning. But I still don't see why they would care about regeneration when they are plunging loads of people and thus areas into poverty.
> 
> Maybe I'm just too cynical.



Maybe i am too optimistic.

Hmm not sure a forum on what west norwood is like is the best place to get me started on arguments about plunging people into poverty...


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2011)

From the website of the company that's doing the work:



Building Better Health said:


> A landmark development that will provide modern leisure and health facilities in the London Borough of Lambeth has become the first major project to be council-procured through the LIFT (Local Improvement Finance Trust) initiative. Granted planning approval, the £16.5 million Norwood Hall Joint Service Centre will be the first council service-led facility to be delivered by developer Building Better Health.
> 
> Following the outstanding success of a previous joint service development at Gracefield Gardens, Streatham, where Lambeth PCT (Primary Care Trust) lead a close collaboration with the council to deliver Lambeth's first neighbourhood resource centre, the council chose to use LIFT to procure the redevelopment of Norwood Hall.
> 
> ...



http://www.buildingbetterhealth.co.uk/project/26/


----------



## Athos (Sep 26, 2011)

internetstalker said:


> I've been to every single B&Qwithin the M25



That has to be one of the best boasts ever!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 29, 2011)

Athos said:


> That has to be one of the best boasts ever!


how do we know this?  could you give a rating and a little bio for each one, hmm?

What about the one on Leytonstonne high road - that was pretty shit?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 29, 2011)

also, what about west norwood drinks anyone?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> If Lambeth has the money to build a new indoor pool then it should adjoin the Brockwell Lido. The economies of scale would be massive


What economies of scale?


----------



## Laughing Toad (Sep 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> What economies of scale?


The two pools would only need one receptionist between them instead of two, one life-guard supervisor instead of two, one big chlorinating machine instead of two. Things like that.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2011)

You'd make redundant the existing machine at the lido and buy a bigger one that the West Norwood pool would need. Life guards don't have a 'supervisor', they have a senior lifeguard among themselves and the facility has a manager. The lido employs different numbers of reception staff at different times of the day - to reflect busy and quiet periods.

Not looking "massive" yet...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2011)

Miss-Shelf said:


> also, what about west norwood drinks anyone?



That'd be no then.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2011)

I think the idea of building another pool alongside the existing lido is a bit pie-in-the-sky anyway.  When the current lido was done up, there was a lot of protest and as it's a listed building, great care had to be taken to move the current wall, save the bricks (I actually have a "souvenir" original lido brick!") and rebuild it in such a way that it didn't detract from the original beauty of the building.

Building another pool would likely take some of the park land - which would be unpopular and also I think they'd find it very difficult to do whilst still maintaining the original building.  I just can't see it happening really.  The facilities there are fantastic whilst facilties in other areas of the borough are lacking - especially since the Streatham pool closed - there is no pool in the southern reaches - whilst Brixton already has two.

As I said previously, I live within spitting distance of the lido and as a morning swimmer I've often wished I could swim there over winter, so obv it would be to my benefit to have another pool there - but I think it's a slightly selfish sentiment.  I used to use Streatham pool for my winter morning swims instead - but that, of course is no longer.

I honestly don't see how an indoor and outdoor pool would share a lifeguard - there has to be a number of lifeguards present per lane that is open to swimming - that's why sometimes, at quiet times, a limited number of lanes are available at the lido.  Opening a whole other pool would mean hiring more lifeguards, whether it's at Brockwell or in W. Norwood.  If anything, I imagine it would be cheaper just to heat the existing pool and I've been to numerous presentations where that's been shown to be impractical.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 30, 2011)

As an aside, if they built a second pool at Brockwell Park, Fusion would be involved, and therefore it would be generally rubbish.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2011)

Fwiw, I have a little trouble lumping the Rec pool and the lido together because they are such different experiences.

From what I see, excepting the 20 or so super-sunny days each year, the pool (at the lido) whilst *iconic* is by far the least used of the facilities there, and probably the most expensive to maintain and run. If you take the Windrush Triathlon Club out of the equation ... I get the impression people love the idea of the lido far more than they use it.

The gym and cafe are far busier, and the numerous classes (morning, afternoon, evening..) are actually the heart of the place (and of the business model, as well), imo.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 30, 2011)

I've heard there are plans to keep the Lido open over winter - not this year because of cleaning but maybe next. It's already open from April to October which is pretty good.

It would be madness to build an indoor pool next to the Lido, there's nowhere to put it.
If West Norwood is really only 15 minutes walk from the Lido (which it isn't) then it makes as just  as much sense for people too far from the Rec to go there instead.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2011)

There has been petitions to keep the Lido open for winter swimming (which I have signed) in the same way that Tooting keeps their open - although I don't know if it will require a specific winter swimming membership (as Tooting does).

The Lido was redeveloped to include the gym because it was becoming more and more difficult to justify keeping the Lido open on its summer takings alone.  The compromise was that the gym etc would open in order to subsidise and allow the lido to continue to function.  Previous to that it had been under threat of closure for as long as I can remember.  Every summer at the end of the season we'd be unsure whether it would be around the following year.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Fwiw, I have a little trouble lumping the Rec pool and the lido together because they are such different experiences.
> 
> From what I see, excepting the 20 or so super-sunny days each year, the pool (at the lido) whilst *iconic* is by far the least used of the facilities there, and probably the most expensive to maintain and run. If you take the Windrush Triathlon Club out of the equation ... I get the impression people love the idea of the lido far more than they use it.



Swimming pools are inherently expensive. I read something the other day about the Queen Mum pool and proposed new one in Vauxhall which mentioned that the the true cost of each visit is something like £12.  It still seems to have enough people using it regularly over the summer, in addition to the sunny heaving days.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2011)

Today is a good example of the lido pool in action; about 20 people in the water and several hundred sunbathing around the sides of whom, I presume, many will have the occasional dip.

Contrast with a conventional indoor pool where everyone is there for a very specific reason and there's no hanging around.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not sure what you're arguing, but then it's a hot friday and afternoon and I want to be out of the office.

Today's lido people are still paying and still using the pool. Probably spending longer time there than someone visiting the Rec for a more 'health orientated' dip, and they're paying more for the privilege. Besides  you get told off if you do anything remotely non swimming at the rec; I've almost been thrown out for doing handstands.

The current lido use may reflect the seasonal nature of its use - it takes time to build up the regulars again after each winter closure.


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 2, 2011)

I have to admit that my initial response to this thread was to wonder what's it to do with Brixton? However having been forced to go to WN to get rid of my garden rubbish and to visit B&Q, I have to report that it's all happening there today.

See http://westnorwood.spacemakers.org.uk/market


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2011)

i like it in west norwood. mostly a friendly and neighbourly place.
lots of shops and mini supermarkets. the co-op is great for heavily discounted orange stickered processed fodder.
only one butchers, which is a halal. one cheap veg stall next to the co-op.
not a bad place if you're skint.
i've been loitering about the cemetery a bit too. amazing place.


----------



## Athos (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't like West Norwood, last time I went there I was creeped out by a wierdo who was hanging around the cemetery with a bag of manky veg, and a past-its-sell-by-date Ginsters pasty.


----------



## Armi (Oct 19, 2011)

I love West NOrwood. Think it is about being a mother though. Nbig mother:child friendly community. Every week day thre is a playgroup. I or the nanny do those with the little ones.

Shops are atrocious, though you can get a decent coffee at BLackbird , o girasol and even a couple of other places. 

The pubs are all find, do what it days on the tin kind of places!


----------



## slanny (Oct 21, 2011)

When I was a child in the 60's, WN was like Putney is today. B&Q was a huge cinema, we had 2 Art Stationers shops ,Book shops, haberdashery shops, 3 quality shoe shops, Tesco, Boots, a Ballet School behind the CO-OP (which is now a £1 shop with a smashed window) 2 record shops, 2 Toy shops, a Big department Store-where Superdrug is now, there was a huge Restaurant/Deli-where we now have a pop up loan shark business, 2 boutiques, a tropical fish shop, a beautiful Library, 5 Banks, a fabulous Community Hall, where Fetes and comptetitions ect were held in Knights Hill-opposite the (now) Bus Garage. At Xmas, I can remember 'Miss World' guesting at a Xmas Fair in 'Elmwood School'. I moved away in 1977, and when I returned, in 1987, the fantastic shops had started to disappear. The Knights Hill Beautiful Victorian Community hall had gone, replaced by fencing. The only saving grace was the Brick-a-brack market at Nettlefold Hall, where you could find beautiful antiques, and a Market, behind the Pub (which is now Tesco) where you could buy cheap leather shoes for your kids ect. All  that was terminated in the late 90's-as was the very last Art supplies shop-Book shop ect. Finaly, the pretty row of 1930's style shops were demolished in Tulse Hill, to make way for an ugly block of flats, and not one of the retail shops beneath has yet opened with anything significant-exept for the Pharmacy. The drug culture-that wasn't present in my youth, has a lot to blame for this decline. I recently visited an addict centre in Brixton with an old friend who's fallen on bad times, and afterwards, I saw most of the addicts, roaming West Norwood, NOT Brixton! Any shootings ect, in my opinion are drug related. I reckon there should be a much stronger police presence around the area,and a drug/alchohol rehab programme unit set up in the area, where the people don't have to wait for hours to be diagnosed & treated.. The new 'Peace Camp' in Knights Hill, is almost certainly where the people with drug, alchohol & mental health problems have gone to live as a last resort.I knew this would happen eventualy with this government anyway. I predicted the riots, and have been appalled by wasted enormous stretches of land in this area, when people are homeless & afflicted. As this problem's affecting all the nobs (that are continuously getting burgled) Isn't it 'False economy' to just ignore this problem?


----------



## Structaural (Oct 21, 2011)

Fascinating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

Great post slanny.  I still like West Norwood! It's easy to see it was once grander though. I noticed Tesco was obviously once a pub and that such a long high street must have hosted a much wider breadth of businesses. Also West Norwood Cemetery was/is obviously a prestigious place to be buried. Wasn't (West) Norwood one of the Victorian financial suburbs, full of bankers and the likes? It looks like it was booming for a long time as there are some grand Edwardian houses as well as late Victorian ones.
I must have a further look up Knight's Hill. What is the Peace Camp you refer to?
I'm surprised at the mention of crime and drugs as I've not noticed many addicts or even drunks about and it's quite a leafy area, with much larger and apparently wealthier houses about. The most neglected part I've seen is the upper end of Norwood High Street, with more dead pubs and failing shops the further you get up the hill.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 21, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I noticed Tesco was obviously once a pub...


The pub was "Jack Stamps" - a thoroughly shite pub when I lived near there in about 2004/5. Other posters may remember its' previous incarnations....I don't remember what it was called before Jack Stamps.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2011)

It was the Thurlow Arms before Jack Stamps. The bus stop even had it's name. Was a decent pub for a long time and then had a lot of problems with getting customers and also drugs as far as I know.  It was a very large pub space to manage so I can understand why both had trouble getting revenue.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah Thurlow Arms was the place to get all your drugs in the early 90s, it was basically overrun with dealers for a while.
Hairy, but useful, if you needed drugs... I got the best acid I ever took from there. Purple Hazes


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

The Pizza Hut is shit


----------



## Structaural (Oct 28, 2011)

I only moved away 7 years ago and there wasn't a Tesco or a Pizza Hut...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Pizza Hut is shit


aren't they all


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> aren't they all



This one is high on the shitness list.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2011)

surely they are all the same, like mcdonalds and kfc?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> surely they are all the same, like mcdonalds and kfc?



No matter how much you standardise something you can rule out human laziness and stupidity sadly.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 2, 2012)

Well we moved to West Norwood in December and I'm really enjoying living here. I don't find the high road depressing at all, and I think that the opening of the Sainsburys on the old Woolies site has perked that stretch of the high street up a little. The area with the four supermarkets, the fruit and veg stall, Blackbird bakery, O Girasol, the cemetery and the charity shops has a nice feel to it - certainly compared to the stretch of Streatham High Road that I lived off before - and I like the way it's all quite small really, compared to, say, Streatham or Brixton. 

I was a bit worried about the buses, as when I lived on Tulse Hill in 2002, the 432 and 2 were pretty infrequent, but they seemed to have improved the service, plus there's the 68, 196 and the 322 as well. If anything, it feels quicker and easier to get anywhere from here than it did from Streatham Hill - sometimes getting down the hill to Brixton tube could take ages on a bus.

As for safety, it all seems fine - just like the places I've lived in Streatham and Brixton really.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2012)

I say again, west norwood/tulse hill drinks anyone?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2012)

ianw said:


> Well we moved to West Norwood in December and I'm really enjoying living here. I don't find the high road depressing at all, and I think that the opening of the Sainsburys on the old Woolies site has perked that stretch of the high street up a little. The area with the four supermarkets, the fruit and veg stall, Blackbird bakery, O Girasol, the cemetery and the charity shops has a nice feel to it - certainly compared to the stretch of Streatham High Road that I lived off before - and I like the way it's all quite small really, compared to, say, Streatham or Brixton.
> 
> I was a bit worried about the buses, as when I lived on Tulse Hill in 2002, the 432 and 2 were pretty infrequent, but they seemed to have improved the service, plus there's the 68, 196 and the 322 as well. If anything, it feels quicker and easier to get anywhere from here than it did from Streatham Hill - sometimes getting down the hill to Brixton tube could take ages on a bus.
> 
> As for safety, it all seems fine - just like the places I've lived in Streatham and Brixton really.



The Railway by Tulse Hill station is a wicked pub. Kid-friendly during the day n' all.

Glad you're enjoying it there!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I say again, west norwood/tulse hill drinks anyone?



we're moving mid-Feb to v. close to you.  Definitely will be up for meeting the neighbours...


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> The Railway by Tulse Hill station is a wicked pub. Kid-friendly during the day n' all.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it there!



Yep - definitely on that.  I often meet my mates and their kids in there and it's a great pub.  Also much less hectic kid wise than The Florence!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2012)

The Florence was crazy on NYD. We had a big lunch there. Kid-central, but worse than that, parent-central*.

*4 of our group were parents with their kids so obviously I exclude them from my ire.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> The Florence was crazy on NYD. We had a big lunch there. Kid-central, but worse than that, parent-central*.
> 
> *4 of our group were parents with their kids so obviously I exclude them from my ire.



It's like a fucking creche in there tbh.  I like kids but it's a bit much even for me and has got even worse since they built the play area out the back.  That said it works for them so who am I to criticise.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2012)

I think that a creche is a bit of a 'jumping the shark' moment for any pub, tbh. 2 flatscreen TVs for the kids?! Jesus.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 3, 2012)

Armi said:


> I love West NOrwood. Think it is about being a mother though. Nbig mother:child friendly community. Every week day thre is a playgroup. I or the nanny do those with the little ones.
> 
> Shops are atrocious, though you can get a decent coffee at BLackbird , o girasol and even a couple of other places.
> 
> The pubs are all find, do what it days on the tin kind of places!



I should have asked this at the time, but just in case you're still reading this thread...could you give me some details of where these playgroups are please? My youngest, who's three, goes to nursery in the morning, but it would be good to know of any One O'Clock clubs or similar that we can go to in the afternoon.

Miss-Shelf, I can't really do night time drinks as we have kids, but maybe a cuppa during a Feast sometime would be good...


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2012)

ianw said:


> I should have asked this at the time, but just in case you're still reading this thread...could you give me some details of where these playgroups are please? My youngest, who's three, goes to nursery in the morning, but it would be good to know of any One O'Clock clubs or similar that we can go to in the afternoon.
> 
> Miss-Shelf, I can't really do night time drinks as we have kids, but maybe a cuppa during a Feast sometime would be good...



I'll ask my mate who lives in West Norwood who has a 2 year old as she goes to quite a few


----------



## clandestino (Jan 3, 2012)

Cheers Nipsla!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

ianw... I go to a few up that way.. will pm you.


----------



## lemontop (Jan 3, 2012)

There's a one o'clock club in Norwood park. It's not open as often as it used to be but i think it's 12.30-3.30 on Mon, Tues and Fri. They also have dad's club on Saturday morning. Not sure of the exact time-think it's 11-12.30 ish?


----------



## Oula (Jan 4, 2012)

I moved to West Norwood last summer and have a small child. I'd definitely be up for meeting up with other locals for drinks.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2012)

Calling all Tulse Hillians and West Norwoodians... 

http://westnorwood.wordpress.com/2012/06/26/future-of-west-norwood-library/

just got the above in my inbox - re West Norwood library. I don't know if you've ever been in the auditorium there (it's lovely) but it seems an independent cinema co is talking about using it in conjunction with getting the library back in there - there's a link to send your views at the bottom of the article as part of a consultation. Personally I'd love the library back, it had some cracking events both in the library itself and the auditorium and an independent cinema would be brilliant!  Either way I do not want to see it sold off to property developers to make more "luxury" flats.


----------



## Alo Licentia! (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd love to see it sold off, and use the money to put a new library where B&Q is. Libraries should be where it's busy.

I think the council have been quietly trying to sell off the library through Lambert Smith Hampton for the last year or so. They must have had no takers. There is probably a limited demand for yuppy flats next to a cemetery.

An independant cinema would be great, but these sort of things are never financially viable without public subsidy (or profitable restaurants in the foyer - like the Ritzy has).


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2012)

well I think that Boris just gave some money to WN on the understanding it would be matched by Lambeth and there is the improvement plan which I think is still allegedly going ahead in some form or other (including changes to the B&Q area).  Bit busy right now to link/research to see if that's still the case - but there's certainly a push for regeneration. The leisure centre is currently being built by WN station.  As for potential flats - it's a Victorian cemetery, very beautiful and whilst I wouldn't want to be building flats right now - they'd be not overlooked, next to a beautiful green space, v. near the train station and the sports centre.  I'd rather it was still the library though.  I would argue that spot is just as busy if not busier than where B&Q is and likely to become more so in the future.  They're hardly miles apart in either case.

btw - there's an interesting art event happening in the cemetery soon I think this is it - unless there's two)...

http://www.porticogallery.org.uk/content/curious-art-trail

I used to use that library quite a bit and I know my students did too because I would bump into them there - and I wasn't even local at the time but it had good kids' stuff going on in the library and the auditorium.


----------



## cemertyone (Jun 27, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I used to use that library quite a bit and I know my students did too because I would bump into them there - and I wasn't even local at the time but it had good kids' stuff going on in the library and the auditorium.


 
What....the screaming kids and there bolshey mothers all singing and shouting
right outside the computer room..no thanks...
The cemerty`s nice though....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 27, 2012)

cemertyone said:


> What....the screaming kids and there bolshey mothers all singing and shouting
> right outside the computer room..no thanks...
> The cemerty`s nice though....


 
Community in action...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 29, 2012)

when I lived in east london I really enjoyed the Idea stores because they were located right in the places people were shopping etc.  The one in Whitechapel was particularly great because it located adult education classes, community events, children's services, the lending library, pc access and a very cheap cafe with a good view
the ground floor had big sofa's and people used it just as a space to wait for others - multiple reasons to visit the building
enough space for quiet reading, enough space for adults and children to be themselves and make a noise

I do think there is a difference in atmosphere and footfall between b&q and the present site that probably inhibits more visits - casual impromptu visits

it would be interesting if the area near WN station develops more community resources


----------



## ringo (Sep 26, 2012)

Which is the best chippy? Mrs R has spotted one opposite Sainsburys, reckons it could be good. Is it a proper old chippy or a kebab shop in disguise?

Best caff? We had a reasonable fry up in the Italian one next to Sainsburys, Sorrento I think it's called. Anything better?


----------



## alfajobrob (Sep 26, 2012)

ringo said:


> Which is the best chippy? Mrs R has spotted one opposite Sainsburys, reckons it could be good. Is it a proper old chippy or a kebab shop in disguise?
> 
> Best caff? We had a reasonable fry up in the Italian one next to Sainsburys, Sorrento I think it's called. Anything better?


 
I like this one better than the one mentioned...just past the station. I've not really had time to check the cafes yet, so will be keeping an eye on the thread


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 26, 2012)

alfajobrob said:


> I like this one better than the one mentioned...just past the station. I've not really had time to check the cafes yet, so will be keeping an eye on the thread


 
This is by far the best in the area, no doubt at all.


----------



## ringo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cheers folks, I shall demand that we try that one tonight


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2012)

ringo said:


> Cheers folks, I shall demand that we try that one tonight


 
oh!  Did your move work out ok?  Have you done it?


----------



## ringo (Sep 26, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> oh! Did your move work out ok? Have you done it?


 
Yes, nearly fell through, literally at the last minute, but we got it. Massive stress and gamble, not sure I'd take such a risk again, but it was worth it and we got there


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2012)

ringo said:


> Yes, nearly fell through, literally at the last minute, but we got it. Massive stress and gamble, not sure I'd take such a risk again, but it was worth it and we got there


 
oh congratulations! That's great news!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 26, 2012)

good news ringo. i`m just along the road at tulse hill.


----------



## ringo (Sep 28, 2012)

alfajobrob said:


> I like this one better than the one mentioned...just past the station. I've not really had time to check the cafes yet, so will be keeping an eye on the thread


 
What a great chippy. First proper chips we've had in ages after living in kebab chip hell for 11 years, missed those crispy bits, and I admire a man who batters his own sausage


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2012)

well we might have to try them so.....


----------



## clandestino (Sep 28, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a decent minicab firm in or near West Norwood please?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Palace Radios Cars. 0208 670 4400

I know one of the controllers and they are cool.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 28, 2012)

Great, cheers.

While I'm here, can anyone recommend a good curry house/takeaway in WN too?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Papadom. 0208 761 5856. Take away and delivery only.  Weekend is better than mid week but both are good. They get to know you


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 1, 2012)

Upper Norwood is clearly better than West Norwood....


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2012)

We have that card in our kitchen.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Indian restaurant Lal Bagh? Any good?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 1, 2012)

It used to be really good, then about a year ago I had a few disappointing meals from them, I haven't used them since.


----------



## ringo (Oct 2, 2012)

ianw said:


> Great, cheers.
> 
> While I'm here, can anyone recommend a good curry house/takeaway in WN too?


 
So far we've used Gousia on Norwood Road 'cos Mrs R always used them when she lived in Tulse Hill before. They've always been good, but interested too hear of another good one.

The WN caff full English breakfast trial continues. Sorrento is OK. O Girasol less good. Might try the one at the bottom of Harpenden Road next.

Knights Fish Bar has been confirmed as _the _chippy par excellence.


----------



## ringo (Oct 2, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Upper Norwood is clearly better than West Norwood....
> 
> View attachment 23611


 
Not if you're a Brighton fan. I've strayed far too close to Selhurst already, without having the P word on my wall


----------



## ringo (Oct 2, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Papadom. 0208 761 5856. Take away and delivery only. Weekend is better than mid week but both are good. They get to know you


 
I'll have a looksee, ta


----------



## clandestino (Oct 2, 2012)

ringo said:


> So far we've used Gousia on Norwood Road 'cos Mrs R always used them when she lived in Tulse Hill before. They've always been good, but interested too hear of another good one.
> 
> The WN caff full English breakfast trial continues. Sorrento is OK. O Girasol less good. Might try the one at the bottom of Harpenden Road next.
> 
> Knights Fish Bar has been confirmed as _the _chippy par excellence.


 
I like the Electric Cafe, but as much for the ambience as the food. Great toast though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2012)

yes, what Ian said...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 2, 2012)

tommers said:


> We have that card in our kitchen.


 
So do I


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2012)

ianw said:


> I like the Electric Cafe, but as much for the ambience as the food. Great toast though.


 
Get's bloody cold in winter cos they got no heating.....


----------



## clandestino (Oct 3, 2012)

There's two pages on "up and coming" West Norwood in the Standard today. Nice big pic of St Lukes on Feast day - makes it look quite posh, although the article says the high street is still a bit shabby. References to Adele, being cheap but near to Dulwich, the Feast etc, etc.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Also this:

http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/...956855.Library_could_bounce_back_with_cinema/

looks like the cinema thing is a real possibility and it is Picturehouses who are wanting to open up.  What a result that would be!


----------



## clandestino (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought it had to be a Picturehouse. Fingers crossed!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2012)

yes gaijinboy said Picturehouse too - I was doubtful because it seemed too good to be true!


----------



## clandestino (Oct 3, 2012)

So all being well, by 2014 we'll have a reopened library, a four screen Picturehouse cinema, and a health centre with a swimming pool. 

Yes, that all sounds fine.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 3, 2012)

ianw said:


> So all being well, by 2014 we'll have a reopened library, a four screen Picturehouse cinema, and a health centre with a swimming pool.
> 
> Yes, that all sounds fine.


Not very believable, though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Not very believable, though.


 
why not?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> why not?


After all the other promises about what will be built in Lambeth?  I'll believe it when I see it finished and open for business.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> After all the other promises about what will be built in Lambeth? I'll believe it when I see it finished and open for business.


 
yeah... I know what you mean .. but the leisure/health centre is actually being built at the moment so hopefully that will come off ok.

but I guess you are referring just to the cinema/library, I didn't realise that from your post. That would, I imagine, be funded or at least partially funded by Picturehouses which would take the onus off Lambeth to sort out the mess with that building.

God I hope they don't cock this up too. We'll end up with W. Norwood library in a temporary building in Brixton and Streatham Ice Rink in a vandalised library in W. Norwood!


----------



## clandestino (Oct 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Not very believable, though.


 
The leisure/health centre's being built right now. I live right by the site, so I can vouch for that. As for the rest, I'll guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ringo (Oct 4, 2012)

Anyone else get the letter from Lambeth claiming they're about to spend £20 million quid on improving the area? Includes lists of what is proposed for each street, mostly trees and 'cyclist-friendly road humps', which is apparently not as rude or interesting as it might at first seem.


----------



## kelvin1950 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've just stumbled across this site whilst looking for some information on the Ram Jam Club. This thread has brought back so many memories from the 50s and 60s when I was a child.

We lived in various parts of S. London, Romola Road, Loughborough Court, Croxted Road, Blenheim Gardens to name the few I can remember. I went to Rosendale School for a while, and Fenstanton before that. I recall using the old W. Norwood library when we lived in Croxted Road and I also remember fixing their copier when I worked for Xerox in the 70s!

My parents sold their house in Romola Road to an Indian family, one of the doctors from the local Tulse Hill practice. The neighbours stopped talking to us once they found out!!! Such was life in 1956.

I worked at Gypsy Hill telephone exchange for a while in the late 60s, there was a pub nearby that used to get some real characters in it, can't recall the name though.

It's interesting that from the age of 7, I walked all over this area on my own and my parents had no fears for my safety. When we lived in Blenheim Gardens, I stayed on as a pupil at Rosendale School and would walk there and back, across Brockwell Park both morning and evening, summer and winter.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 4, 2012)

ringo said:


> Not if you're a Brighton fan. I've strayed far too close to Selhurst already, without having the P word on my wall


 
That's bitter. But don't worry, Palace is full of sheep that support Man Utd. Go to Patrick's Bar to marvel at their ignorance.


----------



## Manter (Oct 4, 2012)

ringo said:


> Anyone else get the letter from Lambeth claiming they're about to spend £20 million quid on improving the area? Includes lists of what is proposed for each street, mostly trees and 'cyclist-friendly road humps', which is apparently not as rude or interesting as it might at first seem.


Yes.... Particularly interesting as last year they ripped out a row of mature trees on Brixton Road and planted pissy little seedlings instead. Mature trees too expensive to maintain apparently.


----------



## Oula (Oct 5, 2012)

Good to know about Knights Fish Bar. I hadn't tried that, I have been going to Kennedy's which is very good but less convienient.

Efes does really good kebabs.

O Girasol is good too.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 5, 2012)

the only good thing about any of norwood is getting to leave it...


----------



## Oula (Oct 5, 2012)

Not true, it's lovely. Especially away from the High Street.

Glad you got your move sorted out ringo.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 5, 2012)

Oula said:


> Not true, it's lovely. Especially away from the High Street.
> 
> Glad you got your move sorted out ringo.


if you don't mind the yoot's killing yoots, the excessive violence which has sprung up their the abject poverty the general run down ness of the place or the hellian architecture... yeah it's well jolly second only to croyden... amarrrrzing darlink...


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> if you don't mind the yoot's killing yoots, the excessive violence which has sprung up their the abject poverty the general run down ness of the place or the hellian architecture... yeah it's well jolly second only to croyden... amarrrrzing darlink...


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 5, 2012)

I like its cassette library


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2012)

so I went to the meeting where the new plans for the cinema were being shown - they looked pretty amazing tbh...

apparently over 200 people turned up and 87% were in favour of the development... and the council have now given the go-ahead for it to happen!

http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=bf4a0a7ae35c9cac2949cc683&id=3e3704e734


----------



## Laughing Toad (Oct 30, 2012)

But the library space will be smaller.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2012)

but we will actually have a library - and one with a better chance of survival in this age of library cuts.

not so long ago there was talk of the plot being sold to developers for flats.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Oct 30, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> but we will actually have a library - and one with a better chance of survival in this age of library cuts.
> 
> not so long ago there was talk of the plot being sold to developers for flats.


Yes, in return for a new better library in MDO38.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2012)

hmm - the old sell the land to developers in return for XYZ thing that has been going so well for Lambeth eh?  ... well I, for one, will be delighted to see a cinema and library together.. plus this sounds promising - although Steve Reed eh?  

At the meeting Lambeth Council Leader Steve Reed promised 7 day opening for the newly refurbished library, funded by ring fencing income raised through the cinema lease thus retaining the cash in West Norwood.  This will allow our library to be elevated to the ranks of Lambeth's 'Town Centre' libraries, the others being Streatham, Brixton and Clapham.

I'm not sure what being a "town centre" library means compared with not being one though - any local librarians know?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2012)

and actually, I was just re-reading that link and its says that the new library will have "equivalent or increased foot print to that before it closed"

is that incorrect?


----------



## Laughing Toad (Oct 31, 2012)

The entire new library will be squeezed into the 'public space' of the old library. What used to be library offices will be cinema, and what used to be library book space will be library offices. It's cleverly worded, but the truth is that the library is being approximately halved in size.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2012)

That is a shame - I didn't notice that when I looked at the plans, but I'll take your word for it.  I still think, personally, better to seize this opportunity now and keep a library, because I have v. little confidence we'd get it back otherwise and it's been a real loss.  Plus I'm happy that we'd also get a cinema and a visitors' centre for the cemetery.  I think it's a small compromise for large gains.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd be happy to have another nearby library. The Brixton children's section does my head in, there are never any good books there.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2012)

ringo said:


> Anyone else get the letter from Lambeth claiming they're about to spend £20 million quid on improving the area? Includes lists of what is proposed for each street, mostly trees and 'cyclist-friendly road humps', which is apparently not as rude or interesting as it might at first seem.


I got a similar letter, which said they were going to dig up and repave all the pavements in my area (Ferndale ward, not West Norwood). IIRC there was also a figure of £20m mentioned so perhaps it's the same bit of funding from Lambeth. The pavements ARE a state around here - you can hardly get a pushchair along them in some places.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 31, 2012)

Laughing Toad said:


> The entire new library will be squeezed into the 'public space' of the old library. What used to be library offices will be cinema, and what used to be library book space will be library offices. It's cleverly worded, but the truth is that the library is being approximately halved in size.


 
What counts as the public space of the old library? Are these plans online anywhere?


----------



## clandestino (Oct 31, 2012)

My feeling is that the overall space of the main room and the children's room combined at the West Norwood library was quite large - certainly felt larger than Streatham library - and that it was quite underused, in terms of shelving. I think the library could be squeezed into a smaller space without too much trouble, although I'd like to see the plans.

There was mention that the library could be sold to a developer and then a new library built elsewhere of a similar size. I'd like to know - where would this new library be built? I don't believe it would ever happen.

There's been some grumbling on the "friends" of West Norwood Library site, that Nettlefold Hall would no longer be available to be used for public events, like markets and so on. Well, yes, but if it's converted to a cinema, then it can always be converted back to a public hall in the future sometime. If the entire building is sold to a developer, then the hall will be turned into flats and lost forever. In either scenario, we lose the use of the hall for public events like markets. Better, I think, for it to be a cinema than flats.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Oct 31, 2012)

ianw said:


> What counts as the public space of the old library? Are these plans online anywhere?


No. I heard it at a public meeting.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Oct 31, 2012)

ianw said:


> My feeling is that the overall space of the main room and the children's room combined at the West Norwood library was quite large - certainly felt larger than Streatham library - and that it was quite underused, in terms of shelving. I think the library could be squeezed into a smaller space without too much trouble, although I'd like to see the plans.
> 
> There was mention that the library could be sold to a developer and then a new library built elsewhere of a similar size. I'd like to know - where would this new library be built? I don't believe it would ever happen.
> 
> There's been some grumbling on the "friends" of West Norwood Library site, that Nettlefold Hall would no longer be available to be used for public events, like markets and so on. Well, yes, but if it's converted to a cinema, then it can always be converted back to a public hall in the future sometime. If the entire building is sold to a developer, then the hall will be turned into flats and lost forever. In either scenario, we lose the use of the hall for public events like markets. Better, I think, for it to be a cinema than flats.


If the building were sold to developers then a new library would be built where Texaco and B&Q are. (Plus loads of new yuppy-flats, obviously)


----------



## clandestino (Oct 31, 2012)

And B&Q are just going to abandon their building on the high street??


----------



## clandestino (Oct 31, 2012)

Laughing Toad said:


> No. I heard it at a public meeting.


 
Which meeting? Who said that?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2012)

Laughing Toad said:


> If the building were sold to developers then a new library would be built where Texaco and B&Q are. (Plus loads of new yuppy-flats, obviously)


How does that work out - do Lambeth own that site?


----------



## clandestino (Oct 31, 2012)

It just sounds like wishful thinking to me. There's no way Texaco and B&Q would sell up what are surely very profitable sites right on the high street.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2012)

Laughing Toad said:


> If the building were sold to developers then a new library would be built where Texaco and B&Q are. (Plus loads of new yuppy-flats, obviously)


 
Do you know what's going on with that whole development thing and where to get information about it?  It's been in the pipeline for so long now.  I did at one point do a lot of research and read all the papers going way back.. but then the trail sort of went dead.  It all seemed to have gone a bit quiet.  I haven't looked again recently, - there was some plans posted at the Car Free Event in 2011, but since then again, heard nothing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2012)

ianw said:


> It just sounds like wishful thinking to me. There's no way Texaco and B&Q would sell up what are surely very profitable sites right on the high street.


 
There was - at some point, talk of redeveloping that whole section of the high street and the car park behind to provide more parking and I think a large supermarket or something similar - there are old papers and plans online but (see my post above) I haven't heard anything about it for ages.  But LT seems to know more about it?  It would be interesting to know if/when it is going to go ahead, or if it is just the same old talk that's been going round for ages.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe the Norwood Hall development has superseded that one? It seems odd to propose building a big supermarket on the high street, when we already have four smaller ones - Sainsburys, Tesco, Co-Op and Iceland. Maybe this was a proposal from before Sainsburys took over the old Woolies building?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2012)

ianw said:


> Maybe the Norwood Hall development has superseded that one? It seems odd to propose building a big supermarket on the high street, when we already have four smaller ones - Sainsburys, Tesco, Co-Op and Iceland. Maybe this was a proposal from before Sainsburys took over the old Woolies building?


 
Do you remember the car free day last year - there was a table laid out with plans and people were writing on leaves and sticking them to the gates of the cemetery to say what they would like - I'm pretty sure it was in those plans - and obviously the Sainsbury's was already there.

I'm pretty sure they are two completely different issues - although I'm not at all clear if anything came of/is coming of the previous one. Also - we never got that letter that lots of other people got recently - probably because we're too far down the road at Tulse Hill... so I wonder what that's all about?


----------



## Laughing Toad (Oct 31, 2012)

ianw said:


> It just sounds like wishful thinking to me. There's no way Texaco and B&Q would sell up what are surely very profitable sites right on the high street.


It's in the Norwood Plan.

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...5D985/0/AdoptedMDO38DevelopmentBriefDec07.pdf



ianw said:


> Which meeting? Who said that?


Norwood Forum. I think it was one of the people from picturehouse introducing the new Norwood Ritzy cinema.

http://www.norwoodforum.org/


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2012)

Those are the plans I read ages ago, but they're 5 years old now - nothing has happened and it's all gone very quiet.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 31, 2012)

Nat West on Norwood Road has closed down for good due to it getting robbed quite a few times recently according to a notice on the front.  Loss of two ATM machines which is a pain in the arse for us Tulse Hill lot when the Post Office ATM is not working :-(


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2012)

I saw that - shame - it was over 100 years old.

There is also the ATM in the Co Op during opening hours...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2012)

this is becoming quite the Tulse Hill and W. Norwood chitter chatter!


----------



## ringo (Nov 19, 2012)

Almost 2 months here now, and am almost an expert having had limited kitchen / constant renovations & building work up til now 

Still rate Knights Fish Bar as the best chippy, although the one opposite Sabinburys isn't that bad.

The builders raved about the M&M chicken shop by the Electric cafe. Tried it last week and felt sick. Awful food, mouth shrivelled up with salt. Suspect most fried chicken is like that though.

Pizza - tried three or four. Papa John's was a bit non-descript, Go-Go OK but thick & bloating, but this weekend we tried The Godfather and have been instantly converted. Proper thin crust Italian style pizzas from a wood fired oven, large range of recognisable and/or interesting styles.

Indian - Old favourite Gousia let us down with bad food once and then gave one of the builders the runs for 3 days. Friday night we tried a new place, bit more expensive for the main dishes, cheap for veggie options, top notch food. Everything was cooked to perfection and everyone loved it, our new favourite:

http://www.easterncuisine.co.uk/#!chef/c42f

Cafe - Mrs R likes Sorrento 'cos they make proper coffee, but I'm not that impressed. My vote has to go to Delicious Cafe (great name ) next to Greggs. Huge portions of fried food, cooked all nice and that. They even gave the kids a free Tiramisu each as we left. We have to take it in turns to choose 

Chinese - Thai - have had a couple of quite poor offerings, still searching for the one. Recommendations?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 19, 2012)

ooh.. will try easterncuisine..

Saffron is also nice (Nepalese) on the Tulse Hill gyratory - it's also a bit more expensive but you notice the difference.  For example, I like sag paneer and usually it's tinned/frozen spinach but this is clearly made with fresh spinach and tomatoes and really nice paneer.  It tastes so much fresher overall.  

The Godfather is good - it's basically the same as Oregano which is at the bottom of Tulse Hill which you should also try.

We also tried (just the once) this Sri Lankan curry delivery which was bloody gorgeous and a bit different.  Tasted lighter.
http://www.hopandspice.com/

Sorry - don't do Chinese, so no help there.  I think gaijinboy quite likes the food from Thaicoons for Thai - they don't really do veggie, so I've not really sampled - I think I did once but don't remember it tbh.

Will also have to try Delicious Cafe - not been there yet.

again for delivery really - my friend swears by Indigo - they do dosas and stuff which I love.  Been meaning to try it for a while.

http://www.indigo-restaurant.co.uk/index.php


----------



## ringo (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheers, will check those. I fancy Nepalese, haven't had that for years.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2012)

Cafe Castello at the Tulse Hill end is good for decent fried breakfast.  Not for those that like them dripping in grease though. 4 quid including a drink or you can supersize it for an extra quid.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 20, 2012)

ringo said:


> Chinese - Thai - have had a couple of quite poor offerings, still searching for the one. Recommendations?



Wok U Like, near the railway station/theatre, consistently the best in the area.


----------



## ringo (Nov 20, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Wok U Like, near the railway station/theatre, consistently the best in the area.



Nice one


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2012)

snooker hall 

South Norwood, but is this place still up and running?
http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/venue/2:1166/mantanah
http://www.mantanah.co.uk/


----------



## clandestino (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting news. Wonder who will buy it?
http://westnorwood.wordpress.com/2012/11/23/fire-station-for-sale/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

ianw said:


> Interesting news. Wonder who will buy it?
> http://westnorwood.wordpress.com/2012/11/23/fire-station-for-sale/


 
It could be converted into lots of little units like Brixton Village


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 23, 2012)

for ages now it's been slated to become flats... so I expect that's what will happen.

gorgeous building.  We always have lots of fun when we pass it by - it's a proper old fire station.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> for ages now it's been slated to become flats... so I expect that's what will happen.
> 
> gorgeous building. We always have lots of fun when we pass it by - it's a proper old fire station.


 
Yeah, I've always liked it.  Loved it when my sister lived off Knights Hill.  Had everything within a couple of minutes walk.  Now she's stuck in the arse end of nowhere


----------



## clandestino (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It could be converted into lots of little units like Brixton Village


 
I actually think that would be brilliant. Lots of little shops and stalls. But seeing as they're yet to fill the commercial units by the Deerbrook I suspect that's not going to happen.

It would be nice if it was something other than flats. The piece mentions that retailers are interested...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 23, 2012)

I know that Antic also dismissed there - and the Natwest building - so I suppose it's open to all.  It would be great if it were not flats but yeah,..there's those retail untils underneath deerbrook, the ones down by the gyratory and there'll be new ones underneath the new flats going up at Tulse Hill.

The fire station must be huge though - if retailers are interested, unless it's broken down into smaller units it could be something massive!


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)

Any of you lot tried Papa John's pizzas?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Any of you lot tried Papa John's pizzas?


 
no but on the pizza thread there is much derision.  The Godfather on the gyratory is good, or get Oregano to deliver (if you're looking for recommendations which you're probably not).


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2012)

Oregano ftw.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 23, 2012)

I wonder, in fact, if they're the same owner because they are basically the same (The godfather/Oregano) - although their menus are very slightly different - I think same pizzas, but differently names.

or maybe it's just the same business model/supplier?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:
			
		

> Any of you lot tried Papa John's pizzas?



It is okay but I would only bother if they are doing a great deal. Bit like Pizza Hut I thought.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> no but on the pizza thread there is much derision. The Godfather on the gyratory is good, or get Oregano to deliver (if you're looking for recommendations which you're probably not).


 
I liked Papa John's in the US and was wondering specifically about them. I'm just curious. It cannot be any worse than ten times better than Domino.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I liked Papa John's in the US and was wondering specifically about them. I'm just curious. It cannot be any worse than ten times better than Domino.


That's only one step up from the gutter.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Any of you lot tried Papa John's pizzas?



Don't, just don't... worst pizza ever !!! 

Godfather ftw

http://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-pizza-godfather-se27


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I liked Papa John's in the US and was wondering specifically about them. I'm just curious. It cannot be any worse than ten times better than Domino.


 
It's the only place where I've ever had to throw pizza away http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pizza.267336/page-35#post-11696463


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2012)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Don't, just don't... worst pizza ever !!!
> 
> Godfather ftw
> 
> http://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-pizza-godfather-se27



I have never had Godfather before. Am I missing something important here?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2012)

@twistedAM

Drew has admitted (in writing) that he likes pineapple and sweetcorn on pizza so his opinion is invalid


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 23, 2012)

#celerygate


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I have never had Godfather before. Am I missing something important here?


 
it's basically the same as Oregano - I think if they're not the same owner, they're using the same suppliers and business model at least.


----------



## Secateur (Nov 23, 2012)

yeh but what is West Norwood like..


----------



## clandestino (Nov 23, 2012)

In time, in time...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Secateur said:


> yeh but what is West Norwood like..


 
Better than Thornton Heath


----------



## Secateur (Nov 24, 2012)

thanks for the thread all, I am *THIS* close to putting an offer down on a house in West Norwood..always good to get some info 

@ringo  recommend any builders?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 24, 2012)

ska invita said:


> snooker hall
> 
> South Norwood, but is this place still up and running?
> http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/venue/2:1166/mantanah
> http://www.mantanah.co.uk/



Yup.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> if you don't mind the yoot's killing yoots, the excessive violence which has sprung up their the abject poverty the general run down ness of the place or the hellian architecture... yeah it's well jolly second only to croyden... amarrrrzing darlink...



Whilst I'd never big up South Norwood, there's never been a hint of violence in all the years I've lived here. It's a pretty friendly 'chat with the neighbours in the street' sorta place. It's also got pretty standard Victorian housing stock, a few dodgy tower blocks aside. 

It's boring, sure, but not the ghetto you describe by any means.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 24, 2012)

ianw said:


> In time, in time...


Tell me, what its like


----------



## ringo (Nov 26, 2012)

Secateur said:


> thanks for the thread all, I am *THIS* close to putting an offer down on a house in West Norwood..always good to get some info
> 
> @ringo recommend any builders?


 
We ended up using an old mate of Mrs R's who did a good job but he's not local - he & decorator came up each Monday from Kent and slept on the sofa all week.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Nov 27, 2012)

i live in west norwood, and i love the place. get in quick, been told it's going to get more expensive. you got a few good resturants, a few good cafes, a few good pubs, a few nice parks, and there's some really nice leafy roads. no real no-go areas. love it.

what more can a man want


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Tell me, what its like


 
I've heard it's full of newly wealthy peasants with their home bars and hi fis.....


----------



## tarannau (Nov 27, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I liked Papa John's in the US and was wondering specifically about them. I'm just curious. It cannot be any worse than ten times better than Domino.


 
Absolutely not. Papa Johns promise to have better ingredients and bases than the other mainstream competitors, but the West Norwood Papa J's frequently gets your order wrong and tastes no better than Pizza Ring. Disappointing

FWIW, the Dominos in Crystal Palace is my new favourite delivery stodge after two excellent orders - good bases, surprisingly hot, correct and quickly delivered. It's admittedly a low bar to set, but they're the best I've found consistently locally.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 27, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Absolutely not. Papa Johns promise to have better ingredients and bases than the other mainstream competitors, but the West Norwood Papa J's frequently gets your order wrong and tastes no better than Pizza Ring. Disappointing
> 
> FWIW, the Dominos in Crystal Palace is my new favourite delivery stodge after two excellent orders - good bases, surprisingly hot, correct and quickly delivered. It's admittedly a low bar to set, but they're the best I've found consistently locally.


 
Oh dear. I use the Crystal Palace Dominos and maybe I just don't like Dominos but if Papa John's is worse than that I won't go there.
My usual trick is to have a few Pizza Express Sloppy Guiseepe's in the fridge. They're quite often half-price or two for a fiver.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 27, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Oh dear. I use the Crystal Palace Dominos and maybe I just don't like Dominos but if Papa John's is worse than that I won't go there.
> My usual trick is to have a few Pizza Express Sloppy Guiseepe's in the fridge. They're quite often half-price or two for a fiver.


 
Yes. At both Sainsbury and Tesco currently.


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2012)

I've used The Godfather pizza at Tulse Hill a few times, and so far the pizzas have been pretty good. Far more interesting menu choices as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Yes. At both Sainsbury and Tesco currently.


Pizza express pizzas are just about small enough to fit down your jeans. FYI.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Pizza express pizzas are just about small enough to fit down your jeans. FYI.


*Refrains from asking exactly how loose your jeans are if you can do that*


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2012)

Greebo said:


> *Refrains from asking exactly how loose your jeans are if you can do that*


loose enough to fit a pizza box in.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 28, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Absolutely not. Papa Johns promise to have better ingredients and bases than the other mainstream competitors, but the West Norwood Papa J's frequently gets your order wrong and tastes no better than Pizza Ring. Disappointing
> 
> FWIW, the Dominos in Crystal Palace is my new favourite delivery stodge after two excellent orders - good bases, surprisingly hot, correct and quickly delivered. It's admittedly a low bar to set, but they're the best I've found consistently locally.



Toscana in Penge or Mamma's Pizza in Thornton Heath are the best.


----------



## ringo (Jan 9, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> good news ringo. i`m just along the road at tulse hill.


 
I may have seen you at Tulse Hill station this morning getting the 7:57?


----------



## ringo (Jan 9, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Wok U Like, near the railway station/theatre, consistently the best in the area.


 
Still haven't found this, but have now looked it up on the internets - reckon the day I went looking for it I stopped about 20 meters short of it


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 9, 2013)

It's almost as far up as the bus garage


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2013)

ringo said:


> I may have seen you at Tulse Hill station this morning getting the 7:57?


 
Very likely.....


----------



## ringo (Jan 9, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Very likely.....


 
Wasn't sure if I'd recognised you as we only met once briefly


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2013)

ringo said:


> Wasn't sure if I'd recognised you as we only met once briefly


 
Have we.....?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2013)

ringo said:


> Wasn't sure if I'd recognised you as we only met once briefly


 
Tap me on the shoulder next time.....(I always look moody in the morning's so don't let that put you off)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Has anyone tried the Indian restaurant Lal Bagh? Any good?


 
I noticed the other day they've had a refurb.  When did that happen?


----------



## ringo (Jan 9, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Have we.....?


 
Very briefly at the West Norwood meet @ The Railway a couple of months ago.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I noticed the other day they've had a refurb. When did that happen?


 
About 3 years ago


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2013)

ringo said:


> Very briefly at the West Norwood meet @ The Railway a couple of months ago.


 
Ah, ok....I don't remember sorry. I'd been to see Madness at the BBC so was still buzzing off that!


----------



## ringo (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds good, haven't seen them in many years.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> About 3 years ago


----------



## ringo (Jan 14, 2013)

ringo said:


> Still haven't found this, but have now looked it up on the internets - reckon the day I went looking for it I stopped about 20 meters short of it


 
Went looking for Wok U Like again, forgot what number it was and didn't find it again 

From this picture it looks like the place right by the train station/theatre, but I think it had a different name, definitely had a sign saying 'under nre management' and was completely shut.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 15, 2013)

I think you might be right, as I whizzed past on the bus earlier and thought I saw a new place where Wok U Like is/was. I'll check again tomorrow, but it'll be a real shame if it has gone.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 22, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> i live in west norwood, and i love the place. get in quick, been told it's going to get more expensive. you got a few good resturants, a few good cafes, a few good pubs, a few nice parks, and there's some really nice leafy roads. no real no-go areas. love it.
> 
> what more can a man want


 
Well, I'm in two minds and can't decide on West Norwood or Gipsy Hill.
I'm looking at large one bed/ medium two beds and both are similarly priced.
The commute (zone 3) is roughly the same.

Has anyone lived in both areas?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 24, 2013)

The swimming pool/health centre's coming on a treat.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2013)

The Elmira has shut down and this place is going up - passed it today on my way to the library but couldn't really work out what it's going to be..

https://www.facebook.com/minebar2013

their twitter site describes it as "shabbypopgrungechic"​ 
whatever that means?   I take it to mean I'm probably a bit too old and definitely not chic enough.  Still - be interesting to see what they're going to be like.  Good luck to 'em.​


----------



## Curly German (Feb 21, 2013)

I think they're about to lose their license due to noise nuisance.

Nothing ever seems to succeed in that location. It was 'Lancasters', then 'Elmina', then 'The Corner', then 'Elmina' again and now this 'MINE'. That's five changes in about as many years.

Perhaps it's going to be some sort of underground scrabble club.


----------



## Curly German (Feb 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> The Elmira has shut down and this place is going up - passed it today on my way to the library but couldn't really work out what it's going to be..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/minebar2013
> 
> ...


You'd have to leave the gaijinnippers at home too judging by their facebook page:



> MINE BAR We are child friendly as long as they are a) nice ones b) virtually stationary c) completely silent.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

Curly German said:


> You'd have to leave the gaijinnippers at home too judging by their facebook page:


 
yeah... I saw that too..  I bet they change that when they spot the herds of coffee starved mums and dads roaming the streets during the otherwise quiet daytime.  There is also likely to be a kid-friendly cafe opening up soon though.

eta.. yeah saw the noise nuisance notice posted on the window too.

apparently it's burgers, coffee and cocktails. Anyway, they're well in on the whole twitter/facebook thing. I reckon they'll make a go of it personally.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 21, 2013)

they say they are in tulse hill when clearly they are not. obviously the brixton-cool blast radius hasn't reached far enough west yet.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> they say they are in tulse hill when clearly they are not. obviously the brixton-cool blast radius hasn't reached far enough west yet.


 
or south...


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> or south...


/licks finger...
//sticks finger in air...
///south it is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

I reckon the whole area round Tulse Hill station is West Norwood.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 21, 2013)

4 LYF.


----------



## ringo (Feb 21, 2013)

Curly German said:


> You'd have to leave the gaijinnippers at home too judging by their facebook page:


 
They just lost my custom before they've opened. Revolting colour scheme too.


----------



## T & P (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I reckon the whole area round Tulse Hill West Norwood station is West Norwood.


 
Corrected it for you 

ETA: Nor that I think Tulse Hill is more desirable than West Norwood or anything. But if the area around Tulse Hill BR is West Norwood, I guess I can say my house just on the other side of the South Circular crossing, by The Tulse Hill Tavern, must be in Herne Hill.

My estate agent was right all along


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

T & P said:


> My estate agent was right all along


 
well unless you are the east side of Norwood Road - in which case you are in estate agent's Dulwich...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

T & P said:


> Corrected it for you
> 
> ETA: Nor that I think Tulse Hill is more desirable than West Norwood or anything. But if the area around Tulse Hill BR is West Norwood, I guess I can say my house just on the other side of the South Circular crossing, by The Tulse Hill Tavern, must be in Herne Hill.
> 
> My estate agent was right all along


Tulse Hill is just a station and a road. It's where Brixton meets West Norwood


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

I think this argument has been done to death along with the Brixton borders argument.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

It will only be dead when people admit that Tulse Hill is not an area like West Norwood and Brixton are


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

T & P said:


> Corrected it for you
> 
> ETA: Nor that I think Tulse Hill is more desirable than West Norwood or anything. But if the area around Tulse Hill BR is West Norwood, I guess I can say my house just on the other side of the South Circular crossing, by The Tulse Hill Tavern, must be in Herne Hill.
> 
> My estate agent was right all along


That's Brixton!
A station does not give an area a name.


----------



## T & P (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Tulse Hill is just a station and a road. It's where Brixton meets West Norwood


 There's no way in god's green earth that Deronda Road and the stretch of Norwood Road from the Tulse Hill Tavern to the edge of Brockwell Park could possibly be described as being in Brixton- or West Norwood for that matter.

At best, I'll concede Herne Hill (which would be great if I ever were to sell my house) but IMO it can still only be described as Tulse Hill.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

Outer Brixton
I live in Further Brixton myself


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 21, 2013)

Brinkxton.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

ringo said:


> They just lost my custom before they've opened. Revolting colour scheme too.


 
Mine too. I was planning to go along and support this intriguing new venture until I read that.


----------



## T & P (Feb 21, 2013)

Seeing as I'm much closer to Dulwich than Brixton, it'd be more appropriate to call the area Outer Dulwich.


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> Mine too. I was planning to go along and support this intriguing new venture until I read that.


 
They will soon change their tune and be offering babychinos within the month.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

T & P said:


> Seeing as I'm much closer to Dulwich than Brixton, it'd be more appropriate to call the area Outer Dulwich.


No, Dulwich is in Outer Brixton!


----------



## Mosscha (Feb 21, 2013)

The car dealership on Norwood Road calls itself Dulwich Suzuki.


----------



## T & P (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, Dulwich is in Outer Brixton!


 Well, techincally most other places are too...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh, for sure. It is the centre of the world after all


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

cinema and leisure center planned for west norwood.

i love the place. wish i could stay here for life, but will be priced out. need a bigger place for our little un. houses for around 300k and up , joke really.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

Compared to the rest of London, West Norwood is still pretty cheap when it comes to buying a house. Tons cheaper than Brixton for example. Now's the time if you're thinking of getting somewhere...it's going to be interesting to see what the place is like in a few years time. There's still the question of what the Fire Station will become too...


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> Compared to the rest of London, West Norwood is still pretty cheap when it comes to buying a house. Tons cheaper than Brixton for example. Now's the time if you're thinking of getting somewhere...it's going to be interesting to see what the place is like in a few years time. There's still the question of what the Fire Station will become too...


we got a budget on about 250k and there's not a hope in hell of getting a three bed for that price in w norwood...depends what you're budget is i suppose.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

wish it wasn't the case though. it's got a lot going for it. a real mix of people and off the bright young things' radars...


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

But there's no chance of getting a three bed for 250 anywhere in London...


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> it's got a lot going for it. a real mix of people and off the bright young things' radars...


 
Yes, I agree. That's what I like about it. I hope we never get a Dogstar/Market House equivalent opening here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> But there's no chance of getting a three bed for 250 anywhere in London...



There are plenty of them in the further flung reaches of Brixton, like Mottingham and Thamesmead


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> But there's no chance of getting a three bed for 250 anywhere in London...


loads of places. but they're cheap for a reason!


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> Yes, I agree. That's what I like about it. I hope we never get a Dogstar/Market House equivalent opening here.


 
will be interesting to see what the cinema and leisure centre do to the place re house prices...

if you go down the high street on a saturday, there is more money about though, if you look. something is in the air.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Mottingham and Thamesmead


 
They're barely London though...and as MS says, probably cheap for a reason. For somewhere that's relatively central, WN is pretty cheap. You only have to move a mile or so north or west, and prices rise sharply.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> will be interesting to see what the cinema and leisure centre do to the place re house prices...
> 
> if you go down the high street on a saturday, there is more money about though, if you look. something is in the air.


 
I agree, I think it will be a very different place very soon personally - I think there will be quite a rapid change. There're a lot of rumours of various places opening up, some in W.N. quite a lot in Streatham too - lots of new incomers, priced out of elsewhere - mostly people who have started families. Just gotta hope it doesn't go completely East Dulwich.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> if you go down the high street on a saturday, there is more money about though, if you look. something is in the air.


 
I agree. 

What I like about the changes that have happened in the last year or so, is that the new delis or cafes haven't been snooty or felt like part of some vanguard of gentrification - in many cases, it was just new businesses making use of empty shops. And the Polish delis and cafes have a nice, friendly vibe that bring something to the area and feel like they make a connection.

As I mentioned a few months ago, me and my girlfriend had a pact to only buy each other Christmas presents from West Norwood High Street, so I went up and down the street looking for presents, going in every shop, pretty much. And everyone in the shops was just nice, normal, down to earth, no snootiness or snobbiness or hipsterness...apart from Beamish & McGlue, where the staff were offhand and rather rude and it just felt totally different to the other shops on the street. I hope that Mine isn't going to cut from the same cloth. It sounds like it might be...


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I agree, I think it will be a very different place very soon personally - I think there will be quite a rapid change. There're a lot of rumours of various places opening up, some in W.N. quite a lot in Streatham too - lots of new incomers, priced out of elsewhere - mostly people who have started families. Just gotta hope it doesn't go completely East Dulwich.


 
the whole of london is crazy at the moment. west norwood has remained pretty "normal" re prices for decades. just a normal sort of suburban south london town.

...but even here the big framed glasses lot are showing up...thorton heath will go the same soon (only half joking), palace is creeping up with dulwich, even penge is getitng expensive...can someone please explain what the fuck is going on??? good for sellers, but not good for sellers if they wanna be buyers too. and awful for anyone not on the chain. sickening really. could go for on for hours but i'd be a bore


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> There're a lot of rumours of various places opening up, some in W.N.


 
What have you heard? One of them was about B&Q wasn't it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

to add another perspective about B&M - I don't go there v. often but when I have been they've always been friendly to me/us.  I still have a soft spot for them from their Lido days though.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> ...but even here the big framed glasses lot are showing up...


 
I haven't seen many. It's not like Brixton quite yet. Saying that, though, the giant glasses in the window of the opticians at the bottom of York Hill have disappeared. Coincidence?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> I agree.
> 
> What I like about the changes that have happened in the last year or so, is that the new delis or cafes haven't been snooty or felt like part of some vanguard of gentrification - in many cases, it was just new businesses making use of empty shops. And the Polish delis and cafes have a nice, friendly vibe that bring something to the area and feel like they make a connection.
> 
> As I mentioned a few months ago, me and my girlfriend had a pact to only buy each other Christmas presents from West Norwood High Street, so I went up and down the street looking for presents, going in every shop, pretty much. And everyone in the shops was just nice, normal, down to earth, no snootiness or snobbiness or hipsterness...apart from Beamish & McGlue, where the staff were offhand and rather rude and it just felt totally different to the other shops on the street. I hope that Mine isn't going to cut from the same cloth. It sounds like it might be...


 
you're preaching to the converted. i love the place. on a saturday morning if i have it free, i go to the cafes, read the paper, bookies, charity shops. it's just a nice place to visit and take it easy.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

when i win the lottery, i'm going to buy one of those six bedroom beauties on that road that leads up to lancasters (where the new burger place is now). stunners.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> to add another perspective about B&M - I don't go there v. often but when I have been they've always been friendly to me/us. I still have a soft spot for them from their Lido days though.


 
When I went, the server just put my change on the counter without a word and then turned to serve someone else. When I had the temerity to ask for a bag for my purchase I was waved rather snootily to a box of bags by the window. It was busy, but nowhere near as busy as the florists, and they couldn't have been nicer.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

the charity shops are fab...

eta.. shame ianw about the bad service.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> What have you heard? One of them was about B&Q wasn't it?


 

well there's quite a few... B&Q (but that's been a rumour for ages now).. child friendly cafe thing (apparently their pop-up was rammed).. at least one Northcote Road venture is looking at Streatham (I know that's not WN but it seems like it's coming in from all angles.. up from Herne Hill, in from Dulwich, down from CP, along from Balham/Tooting), Antic is apparently still interested, Feast seem to be expanding - all that stuff going on in the Portico gallery and some of the other shops up that way - I just keep bumping into some very well-heeled people around and about and with all the new primaries opening up with decent reputations - it's inevitable really. I met someone the other day childminding who's charges' parents were moving here from E. Dulwich. #beginningoftheend..


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

I never went in a charity shop when I was there! And I was skint!


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> the charity shops are fab...
> 
> eta.. shame ianw about the bad service.


 
It was just surprising because it was in such sharp contrast to the rest of the street. As I say, I must have been in every shop on the street. I'm not saying everyone was amazingly friendly - some people were just functional as it were - but B&M were the only shop to be actively offhand/rude. It felt like a shop from another area.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

anyone seen the new "rustic" looking coffee shop up near the auction house?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

That deli seems like an East Dulwich enclave


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> child friendly cafe thing (apparently their pop-up was rammed)


 
Where was this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> They're barely London though...and as MS says, probably cheap for a reason. For somewhere that's relatively central, WN is pretty cheap. You only have to move a mile or so north or west, and prices rise sharply.


They ARE London. It has got bigger.
Only 30 minutes on the train.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

And yes the opening of the Julians school in WN is going to have an impact too. 

New primary school. New health and leisure centre. New cinema and library (hopefully). You can see how it all adds up...


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> Where was this?


 


gaijingirl said:


> well there's quite a few... B&Q (but that's been a rumour for ages now).. child friendly cafe thing (apparently their pop-up was rammed).. at least one Northcote Road venture is looking at Streatham (I know that's not WN but it seems like it's coming in from all angles.. up from Herne Hill, in from Dulwich, down from CP, along from Balham/Tooting), Antic is apparently still interested, Feast seem to be expanding - all that stuff going on in the Portico gallery and some of the other shops up that way - I just keep bumping into some very well-heeled people around and about and with all the new primaries opening up with decent reputations - it's inevitable really. I met someone the other day childminding who's charges' parents were moving here from E. Dulwich. #beginningoftheend..


 
a few shops along from the new library location


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

as a stay at home dad, i go to a lot of the toddler groups, and they are teeming with wealthy looking mums...


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

Where they had the kind of pop up council outreach type thing? Between the old library and the post office?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> Where they had the kind of pop up council outreach type thing? Between the old library and the post office?


think so, according to my mum


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah.. it was there.  ianw I thought I shared their flyer with you on FB.. but maybe I didn't..


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> It was just surprising because it was in such sharp contrast to the rest of the street. As I say, I must have been in every shop on the street. I'm not saying everyone was amazingly friendly - some people were just functional as it were - but B&M were the only shop to be actively offhand/rude. It felt like a shop from another area.


they look like they are an efficient outfit. i gave them six months or so at the time, but maybe they really know what's going on and what's gonna happen...


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> as a stay at home dad, i go to a lot of the toddler groups, and they are teeming with wealthy looking mums...


 
That'll be because we're only a short walk from Dulwich. I mean, Chatsworth Road and Chestnut Road are right there, but the houses are huge. It's weird really. I feel like the western boundary of WN is actually the high street.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

By the way, I've only just discovered the existence of Cenci in West Norwood. I went in there last week and it's a little out of my price range but I'm glad it exists - and the cheerfully eccentric lady who runs it was very nice.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> By the way, I've only just discovered the existence of Cenci in West Norwood. I went in there last week and it's a little out of my price range but I'm glad it exists - and the cheerfully eccentric lady who runs it was very nice.


never knew that was there...how long's it been there, do you know?


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> never knew that was there...how long's it been there, do you know?


 
Since 2005 I think.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> It was just surprising because it was in such sharp contrast to the rest of the street. As I say, I must have been in every shop on the street. I'm not saying everyone was amazingly friendly - some people were just functional as it were - but B&M were the only shop to be actively offhand/rude. It felt like a shop from another area.


I've had the same experience with B&M as you ianw.  I wanted to be wrong so I went back three more times.   3 times out of 4 staff were rude and just odd with me as if they don't want customers - I left feeling really akward. 
one time in there there was a nice young woman selling hats who said she was only temporary

too many other places along the high street to frequent to bother with snootiness


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I've had the same experience with B&M as you ianw. I wanted to be wrong so I went back three more times. 3 times out of 4 staff were rude and just odd with me as if they don't want customers - I left feeling really akward.
> one time in there there was a nice young woman selling hats who said she was only temporary
> 
> too many other places along the high street to frequent to bother with snootiness


 
Sorry to hear you've had the same experience, but glad to hear it's not just me! I kind of felt like they acted like I was the wrong type of person to be in their shop...


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 21, 2013)

wtf is b&m?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 21, 2013)

beamish and mcglue


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 21, 2013)

ah yes. looks like somewhere people who own mumford and sons records might shop.


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> But there's no chance of getting a three bed for 250 anywhere in London...



Eh? Try looking round crystal palace.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

A three bedroom house in Crystal Palace for 250?

Rightmove says no:
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...ertyType=houses&oldDisplayPropertyType=houses


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

MS stated they were looking for a house, as they needed somewhere bigger for their family.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Eh? Try looking round crystal palace.


funniest thing i've read all day


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ah yes. looks like somewhere people who own mumford and sons records might shop.


on their way to the cotton fields to pick an ol' bail of that mighty fine cotton before hitchin' a train back east


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> But there's no chance of getting a three bed for 250 anywhere in London...


not true - our lovely 3 bed in sydenham hill cost that six months ago.

we could also have had penge and anerley, plus no end of stuff south of crown point.

we did look at west norwood where a couple of 3 beds did come up, but they were very, very wrong.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 21, 2013)

maybe tommers meant 'around' crystal palace as in, places arranged around CP park.  Because apart from crystal palace itself, everywhere else is do-able.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

Penge also seems to be getting quite a few new interesting things these days - incredibly!  And a lot of people banging on about Anerley too!


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> not true - our lovely 3 bed in sydenham hill cost that six months ago.
> 
> we could also have had penge and anerley, plus no end of stuff south of crown point.
> 
> we did look at west norwood where a couple of 3 beds did come up, but they were very, very wrong.


 

A house?


----------



## Belushi (Feb 21, 2013)

The whole city is being gentrified, there's nowhere left to hide!


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 21, 2013)

ianw said:


> A house?


yup. a whole three bedroom house. ex council but big. lovely residential area.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 21, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> yup. a whole three bedroom house. ex council but big. lovely residential area.


 
Fair enough. I stand corrected. Well done spangles.

ETA - By which I mean, well done on getting the 250 house.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Penge also seems to be getting quite a few new interesting things these days - incredibly! And a lot of people banging on about Anerley too!


i'd live in either of them two tomorrow. busy high streets, handy shops, good travel connections, nice quiet residential roads.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 21, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> yup. a whole three bedroom house. ex council but big. lovely residential area.


way things are going, an excellent investment...


----------



## ringo (Feb 22, 2013)

I did a full round of the charity chops earlier this week, got some nice books and a few cheap plates, love'em.

Used to go in B&M when a mate worked there, but even then everything was a bit overpriced to actually buy anything.

I don't think West Norwood is off the East Dulwich crew's radar at all. Those that are already there are staying and those who want to move there are looking at WN. _They _(whoever they are, is there really an East Dulwich type or are we just against anyone richer/more financially upwardly mobile than us on this thread?  ) will get as close as possible to ED wherever there is decent housing stock, transport links and schools. It is going to change a lot I reckon, especially as mentioned above, with St Julians and Netherfield expanding and investing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2013)

ringo said:


> Netherfield expanding and investing.


 
Hitherfield..  (was that on purpose - it's good!) - which is now becoming 3 form entry. Also Dunraven is opening a 2 form entry primary this year which is taking lot of pressure off Streatham Wells and the situation at this end and the ends of all those WN roads that finish on Leigham Court Road - it's already proving to be popular because kids can go the whole way through to the secondary. Fenstanton is also being talked about in more positive terms since it's joined the Kingswood federation. So at all ends, with the new Julians site there's more capacity. I agree that ED people are looking this way. I think some who have expanding families and got a cheaper 3 bed house are now priced out and coming WN way to get bigger houses for their money - ditto all the people moving up from Brixton/HH etc. I met a lady who'd moved with her husband from Shoreditch.


----------



## ringo (Feb 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Hitherfield..  (was that on purpose - it's good!)


 
Nope, no idea where I got that from , we're looking to put our smallest one there in the Autumn.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 22, 2013)

does anyone want to buy my nice 2 bed flat in up and coming, vibrant West Norwood's famous West Norwood? Walking distance to shops, many of which are owned and staffed by ethnically diverse people who all speak English (including Brit award nominees Beamish & McGlue). It is across the road from a council estate tho.

special forum $£€ price.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 22, 2013)

I think denying west nowood's 'gentrification' is pretty futile.  Anyone buying there now must be pretty significantly wealthy. Moreso than they would need to be in similar nearby locations.


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> maybe tommers meant 'around' crystal palace as in, places arranged around CP park.  Because apart from crystal palace itself, everywhere else is do-able.



I meant nor wood housing estate. Starts just north of nor wood park and goes up to central hill estate. We bought our house for less than 250 at the height of the market and I can't imagine prices have gone up much since.  It was noticeably cheaper than anywhere else. There are a whole load of houses on zoopla that have sold over the past 5 years for about that price in this area.  10 mins walk to the triangle and a park about 50m away.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 22, 2013)

Ahh yeah, we could've bought there too.  Not great for crime, tho - the bit we looked at.


----------



## Winot (Feb 22, 2013)

ringo said:


> <snip>is there really an East Dulwich type or are we just against anyone richer/more financially upwardly mobile than us on this thread Urban75?


 
Fixed for you.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2013)

ringo said:


> I don't think West Norwood is off the East Dulwich crew's radar at all. Those that are already there are staying and those who want to move there are looking at WN. _They _(whoever they are, is there really an East Dulwich type or are we just against anyone richer/more financially upwardly mobile than us on this thread?  )


 
Much of East Dulwich isn't that different to West Norwood tbh. Dulwich Village on the other hand, that's where the promised land/ rich bastard enclave that must be destroyed, is.


----------



## ringo (Feb 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Hitherfield..  (was that on purpose - it's good!) .



Just realized Netherfield is Mr Bingley's house in Pride & Prejudice, Hope the similarity ends there


----------



## oryx (Feb 23, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> i'd live in either of them two tomorrow. busy high streets, handy shops, good travel connections, nice quiet residential roads.


 
Catford/Hither Green? I live very close to Catford and know a fair few people who find it fine (it doesn't have a great reputation which IMHO is unjustified). Still relatively cheap and on the up. I hate that phrase though.

Sorry to deflect from thread on West Norwood. I'm only interested 'cos we very nearly moved there in 2007 (put in an offer on a house in Egremont Road and vendor pulled out) then moved to Lewisham instead!


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 23, 2013)

oryx said:


> Catford/Hither Green? I live very close to Catford and know a fair few people who find it fine (it doesn't have a great reputation which IMHO is unjustified). Still relatively cheap and on the up. I hate that phrase though.
> 
> Sorry to deflect from thread on West Norwood. I'm only interested 'cos we very nearly moved there in 2007 (put in an offer on a house in Egremont Road and vendor pulled out) then moved to Lewisham instead!


 
just had a look on a right move, and you're right about those areas. thanks for the tip off, i assumed that being near forest hill etc it would have been too pricey.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 25, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> well there's quite a few... B&Q (but that's been a rumour for ages now).. child friendly cafe thing (apparently their pop-up was rammed).. at least one Northcote Road venture is looking at Streatham (I know that's not WN but it seems like it's coming in from all angles.. up from Herne Hill, in from Dulwich, down from CP, along from Balham/Tooting), Antic is apparently still interested, Feast seem to be expanding - all that stuff going on in the Portico gallery and some of the other shops up that way - I just keep bumping into some very well-heeled people around and about and with all the new primaries opening up with decent reputations - it's inevitable really. I met someone the other day childminding who's charges' parents were moving here from E. Dulwich. #beginningoftheend..


Feast is interesting. we have gone a few times. Suddenly it's like a little block of middle class educated people just pop up, a few hundred of them in one spot, eat some food, then disappear again into the shadows and the next day the place returns to being a fairly normal place with a good mix of people from all walks of life. now you see (with a plate of Goa curry in their hands and an "awesome" cupcake) , now you don't!


----------



## ringo (Feb 25, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> Feast is interesting. we have gone a few times. Suddenly it's like a little block of middle class educated people just pop up, a few hundred of them in one spot, eat some food, then disappear again into the shadows and the next day the place returns to being a fairly normal place with a good mix of people from all walks of life. now you see (with a plate of Goa curry in their hands and an "awesome" cupcake) , now you don't!


 
That's nonsense. You only have to walk around West Norwood for 10 minutes to see people of all 'classes' and 'types', as if such terms are really useful.

Stand on the crossroads of Norwood Road and York Hill/Lancaster Avenue. Up York Hill are some housing estates at the lower end of the housing spectrum, then further up the road Royal Circus with 3 and 4 bedroom houses. Down hill from the junction is Lancaster Avenue where there are some extremely expensive houses with wealthier residents.

West Norwood is home to poor and rich people. Just like most other areas of London.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 25, 2013)

i think the U75 approved nomenclature for the above is "vibrant".


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 25, 2013)

ringo said:


> That's nonsense. You only have to walk around West Norwood for 10 minutes to see people of all 'classes' and 'types', as if such terms are really useful.
> 
> Stand on the crossroads of Norwood Road and York Hill/Lancaster Avenue. Up York Hill are some housing estates at the lower end of the housing spectrum, then further up the road Royal Circus with 3 and 4 bedroom houses. Down hill from the junction is Lancaster Avenue where there are some extremely expensive houses with wealthier residents.
> 
> West Norwood is home to poor and rich people. Just like most other areas of London.


what, just like i was saying?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2013)

ringo said:


> West Norwood is home to poor and rich people. Just like most other areas of London.


 
I think there is some truth that Feast draws out a more well heeled crowd who seem to vanish into the background for the rest of the time....

...all those 'young professionals' who march to and from Tulse Hill station on a daily basis and then just seem to disappear from view until they get a whiff of cup cakes and focaccia.

Where do they go the rest of time? They can't all fit in The Railway!


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 25, 2013)

the florence, innit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2013)

They spend the rest of the time indoors watching boxsets of Norwegian crime dramas.
They don't go to the pub anymore, they get a delivery of artisan beers every fortnight or they cycle down to the brewery itself and haul it back in their baby trailers


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> They spend the rest of the time indoors watching boxsets of Norwegian crime dramas.
> They don't go to the pub anymore, they get a delivery of artisan beers every fortnight or they cycle down to the brewery itself and haul it back in their baby trailers


or they make it themselves
love the "cycle" ref. couldn't drive. driving is far too mainstream.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 25, 2013)

read this. i've had a bee in my bonnet and been toe curling every since. great book that analyses the "bourgeoisie bohemian" middle/upper classes.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bobos-Parad...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1361813802&sr=1-1

explains everything from rustic furniture to wearing highly specialized ski gear to work.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 25, 2013)

book blurb -

It used to be pretty easy to distinguish between the bourgeois world of capitalism and the bohemian counterculture. The bourgeois worked for corporations, wore grey, and went to church. The bohemians were the artists and intellectuals. Bohemians championed the values of the radical 1960's; bourgeois were the enterprising yuppies of the 1980's. Now the 'bo's' are all mixed up and it is impossible to tell an expresso sipping artist from a cappuccino-gulping banker. In attitudes toward sex, morality, leisure time and work, it is hard to separate the renegade from the company man. The new establishment has combined the countercultural sixties and the achieving eighties into one social ethos. These Bobos define our age. Their hybrid culture is the atmosphere we breathe, their status codes govern social life and their moral codes govern ethics and influence our politics. Our hybrid Bobo culture is going to be dominating society for a long time to come. Read all about it in this serious and witty essay on how we live now


----------



## leanderman (Feb 25, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> book blurb -
> 
> It used to be pretty easy to distinguish between the bourgeois world of capitalism and the bohemian counterculture. The bourgeois worked for corporations, wore grey, and went to church. The bohemians were the artists and intellectuals. Bohemians championed the values of the radical 1960's; bourgeois were the enterprising yuppies of the 1980's. Now the 'bo's' are all mixed up and it is impossible to tell an expresso sipping artist from a cappuccino-gulping banker. In attitudes toward sex, morality, leisure time and work, it is hard to separate the renegade from the company man. The new establishment has combined the countercultural sixties and the achieving eighties into one social ethos. These Bobos define our age. Their hybrid culture is the atmosphere we breathe, their status codes govern social life and their moral codes govern ethics and influence our politics. Our hybrid Bobo culture is going to be dominating society for a long time to come. Read all about it in this serious and witty essay on how we live now


 
Yes. Loads of Bo-bos round here.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 25, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> book blurb -
> 
> It used to be pretty easy to distinguish between the bourgeois world of capitalism and the bohemian counterculture. The bourgeois worked for corporations, wore grey, and went to church. The bohemians were the artists and intellectuals. Bohemians championed the values of the radical 1960's; bourgeois were the enterprising yuppies of the 1980's. Now the 'bo's' are all mixed up and it is impossible to tell an expresso sipping artist from a cappuccino-gulping banker. In attitudes toward sex, morality, leisure time and work, it is hard to separate the renegade from the company man. The new establishment has combined the countercultural sixties and the achieving eighties into one social ethos. These Bobos define our age. Their hybrid culture is the atmosphere we breathe, their status codes govern social life and their moral codes govern ethics and influence our politics. Our hybrid Bobo culture is going to be dominating society for a long time to come. Read all about it in this serious and witty essay on how we live now


reading that gave me cancer.

thanks.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 25, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> reading that gave me cancer.
> 
> thanks.


best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## MineBar2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Curly German said:


> You'd have to leave the gaijinnippers at home too judging by their facebook page:


 
Hi there it's Mine Bar here. The comment i left on our facebook page was an ill judged attempt at humour in response to an old friend! We will be very child friendly & will be opening in the day time hopefullly very soon!


----------



## MineBar2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> The Elmira has shut down and this place is going up - passed it today on my way to the library but couldn't really work out what it's going to be..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/minebar2013
> 
> ...


 
Hi there we are a bar/cafe serving 'gourmet' burgers


----------



## MineBar2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

ringo said:


> They just lost my custom before they've opened. Revolting colour scheme too.


 
Hi there it's Mine Bar here. The comment i left on our facebook page was an ill judged attempt at humour in response to an old friend! Didn't mean to cause offence!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 26, 2013)

MineBar2013 said:


> Hi there we are a bar/cafe serving 'gourmet' burgers


 
do a veggie one please!! (a really nice one)

fwiw.. I quite like the colour scheme - love the scrabble letters!


----------



## MineBar2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> do a veggie one please!! (a really nice one)


 
we will!


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 26, 2013)

MineBar2013 said:


> Hi there we are a bar/cafe serving 'gourmet' burgers


just what the world needs.


----------



## Winot (Feb 26, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> just what the world needs.


 
Are 'gourmet' burgers better or worse than gourmet burgers?


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 26, 2013)

Winot said:


> Are 'gourmet' burgers better or worse than gourmet burgers?


 
Normal the '' would denote that the 'thing' isn't really a thing. So are they not really gourmet?


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 26, 2013)

to be honest, those quotation marks make me question said burger's gourmetosity...


----------



## tommers (Feb 26, 2013)

They're not really burgers.

You lot are a tough crowd.  Give the new business a break.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 26, 2013)

tommers said:


> They're not really burgers.
> 
> You lot are a tough crowd. Give the new business a 'break'.


 
ftfy.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 26, 2013)

why has the natwest been closed?


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 26, 2013)

for tax reasons.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 26, 2013)

MineBar2013 said:


> Hi there we are a bar/cafe serving 'gourmet' burgers


best of luck.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 26, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> for tax reasons.


real reason or sarky response? how's your cancer?


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 26, 2013)

i don't really know why the natwest has been closed. sorry.

cancer's going ok... tho my AIDS does keep flaring up in this weather.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 26, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i don't really know why the natwest has been closed. sorry.
> 
> cancer's going ok... tho my AIDS does keep flaring up in this weather.


good AIDS or bad AIDS?


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 26, 2013)

proper "Robert Kilroy-Silk" AIDS.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 26, 2013)

favourite west norwood cafe.  sorrento, surely?


----------



## Mosscha (Feb 26, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> why has the natwest been closed?


Their press release said because it got robbed too often, but probably the building was in a poor location and too expensive for them to maintain.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 26, 2013)

Mosscha said:


> Their press release said because it got robbed too often, but probably the building was in a poor location and too expensive for them to maintain.


cheers. them cash machines were handy.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 27, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> favourite west norwood cafe.  sorrento, surely?


o girasol


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> o girasol


very friendly in there


----------



## ringo (Feb 27, 2013)

Mrs R favours Sorrento 'cos they do the best coffee, very friendly, though they're fry ups are a bit small for me 
We went to O Girasol on Saturday, was OK.
I prefer the blue and white one by B&Q, Delicious Cafe or something similar - huge portions, proper dinners like pork chops & mash or chicken roasts.
Electric cafe fry ups don't fill me up.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 17, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a dentist in West Norwood?

I love the new sign for the Electric Cafe - the Dining Rooms (plural) bit makes me laugh, as it's just one room, but I like their style.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 18, 2013)

ianw said:


> Can anyone recommend a dentist in West Norwood?
> 
> I love the new sign for the Electric Cafe - the Dining Rooms (plural) bit makes me laugh, as it's just one room, but I like their style.


The knights hill practice on knights hill opposite the Big Yellow Storage is great. Brilliant with nervous patients and ones with a low pain threshold.


----------



## phaetongraph (Apr 27, 2013)

lived in West Norwood many years, grew up there. Pass through now and then. mostly to visit B&Q which used to be a massive cinema - The Regal? - they had Saturday Morning screenings there for kids but that's all i remember, doesn't say much for the programme. The place is a shell of it's former self, I go into culture shock further up, towards Elder Road, every other shop derelict it seems, that was what I remember as the High Street, it was a thriving place, it had a record shop, it wasn't falling to bits like it is today. Saying that, it's photogenic now, like it never was in the past. 

The opening of the new library / Nettlefold Hall was the high water mark, I used to visit the library just to gaze at it, breathe in the newness of the place, walk the hush-hush carpeting, you could borrow records - that was great - the Hall had its own theater, I saw a People Show there in about 1978. Then they nicked all the copper from the roof, or was it lead? The library now sits like a corpse in a forward adjunct of the cemetery, all the windows blanked out. Who do we blame, the thieves or the system which has driven people to desecrate places of learning and risk their lives clambering over roofs presumably in the dark? That's another question. 

I noticed they've opened the old library on Knights Hill, I haven't been in there since I was a kid, I didn't remember the place when I went in, it seemed much smaller than I expected but I imagine the interior I knew back in the 60s has been completely stripped out many time over by now.

Couldn't live there now though - the culture shock would be too disturbing - I moved away in the mid 80s. A lot of the pubs have closed I notice, the irony might be that the last pub remaining may some day be the Hope near West Norwood station, and that was the first pub in the area, may even have been one of the very first High Street houses? The Hope was known as a fairly posh 'real ale' pub decades ago but before that it had been a rough house. I was told there were fights there every Saturday night and locals would jump up and down on each others legs if anyone was knocked down, in order to put them into hospital. Not nice. There was a lot of housing in that area pre-1970s but it was all cleared, that's where the light industry estate is now, there were crumbling tenements there, pulled down ages ago - that's probably why there were so many pubs close together in that part, and near to the station, another factor...


----------



## B-Town (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Talking of area recomendations, what is Barrington Road like? I've lived on Brixton Hill for the last six years, and not ventured much behind the station, is it safe enough for my girlfriend (and I for that matter) to walk home alone late at night?


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 28, 2013)

phaetongraph said:


> lived in West Norwood many years, grew up there. Pass through now and then. mostly to visit B&Q which used to be a massive cinema - The Regal? - they had Saturday Morning screenings there for kids but that's all i remember, doesn't say much for the programme. The place is a shell of it's former self, I go into culture shock further up, towards Elder Road, every other shop derelict it seems, that was what I remember as the High Street, it was a thriving place, it had a record shop, it wasn't falling to bits like it is today. Saying that, it's photogenic now, like it never was in the past.
> 
> The opening of the new library / Nettlefold Hall was the high water mark, I used to visit the library just to gaze at it, breathe in the newness of the place, walk the hush-hush carpeting, you could borrow records - that was great - the Hall had its own theater, I saw a People Show there in about 1978. Then they nicked all the copper from the roof, or was it lead? The library now sits like a corpse in a forward adjunct of the cemetery, all the windows blanked out. Who do we blame, the thieves or the system which has driven people to desecrate places of learning and risk their lives clambering over roofs presumably in the dark? That's another question.
> 
> ...


----------



## ringo (Apr 29, 2013)

phaetongraph said:


> The opening of the new library / Nettlefold Hall was the high water mark, I used to visit the library just to gaze at it, breathe in the newness of the place, walk the hush-hush carpeting, you could borrow records - that was great - the Hall had its own theater, I saw a People Show there in about 1978. Then they nicked all the copper from the roof, or was it lead? The library now sits like a corpse in a forward adjunct of the cemetery, all the windows blanked out. Who do we blame, the thieves or the system which has driven people to desecrate places of learning and risk their lives clambering over roofs presumably in the dark? That's another question.


 
Lambeth Council has agreed to enter into an agreement with City Screen Ltd to prepare detailed design and planning documentation to transform Nettlefold Hall into a new ‘Creative Hub’ housing a revamped library and a new cinema, café and bar.

http://lambethnews.wordpress.com/20...-west-norwood-get-thumbs-up-from-councillors/


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 29, 2013)

"Norwood Village..."

you heard it here first.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 29, 2013)

ringo said:


> Lambeth Council has agreed to enter into an agreement with City Screen Ltd to prepare detailed design and planning documentation to transform Nettlefold Hall into a new ‘Creative Hub’ housing a revamped library and a new cinema, café and bar.
> 
> http://lambethnews.wordpress.com/20...-west-norwood-get-thumbs-up-from-councillors/


 
That report was six months ago now. I wonder what the latest is with the cinema plans?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 29, 2013)

ianw said:


> That report was six months ago now. I wonder what the latest is with the cinema plans?


 
I got something recently about another consultation coming up.. but haven't heard since.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 20, 2013)

So Hitherfield's Ofsted report (they were visited recently) came out today and they got Good with outstanding leadership.  Whilst I am not the world's biggest advocate of Ofsted (and I deal with them a lot!), I am so pleased for the school and students.


----------



## ringo (May 20, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> So Hitherfield's Ofsted report (they were visited recently) came out today and they got Good with outstanding leadership.  Whilst I am not the world's biggest advocate of Ofsted (and I deal with them a lot!), I am so pleased for the school and students.



Good stuff, my tiddler starts there in September


----------



## gaijingirl (May 20, 2013)

ringo said:


> Good stuff, my tiddler starts there in September


 
mine too! At pre-school. (is yours pre-school or reception? - pre-school wasn't included in the inspection as it happens.. but still).


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 20, 2013)

bet the outstanding leader is having a large glass of something tonight


----------



## nagapie (May 21, 2013)

Will be hoping to send mine there too in a year, the Head has a really good reputation for being supportive to children and parents.


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> mine too! At pre-school. (is yours pre-school or reception? - pre-school wasn't included in the inspection as it happens.. but still).


 
Reception - she's still at pre-school at Jessops near our old house and with her big sister, who starts secondary school in September.

Mrs R came away from the open day not really caring whether they made it up to outstanding or not this time. She said the feel of the place, the community spirit and the head made her want to send the tiddler there much more than the pushy competitiveness of the likes of St Julians. I haven't been yet,  hoping to have a look round before she starts.


----------



## Red Cat (May 21, 2013)

Looks like a lovely school from the website - all that green space!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 21, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> Looks like a lovely school from the website - all that green space!


 
it is really lovely.. they have a music dept in the nature garden with an outdoor stage.. and a hidden beach and forest too underneath one of the buildings. Very very popular with parents it seems - there's a real community thing going on with it.

eta.. ringo.. I went to an open day there also and felt similarly.  The only thing we are now wondering is whether to go for Dunraven's new primary because then they go all the through way to secondary and that's a tempting offer!  But we don't have to decide just yet - so we'll see how she gets on at pre-school and what Dunraven is like at the open evening/day.  I suspect we'll keep her at Hitherfield - largely because it's such a lovely site/community school and also it's right on our doorstep.


----------



## pissflaps (May 21, 2013)

you sure this school is in w.norwood (4 lyf)?

sounds awful west dulwich-y to me.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you sure this school is in w.norwood (4 lyf)?
> 
> sounds awful west dulwich-y to me.


 
It's actually a Streatham school.


----------



## pissflaps (May 21, 2013)

is it?

/brain explodes


----------



## Greebo (May 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> is it?
> 
> /brain explodes


*Shrug*  you know how it is, geography gets a bit twisty around there.


----------



## nagapie (May 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you sure this school is in w.norwood (4 lyf)?
> 
> sounds awful west dulwich-y to me.


 
Yeah, how dare the kids in w.norwood/streatham have a nice school with decent grounds. God if Mr Gove finds out, he'll have it knocked down and replaced with a Victorian workhouse style building in no time. You're not Mr Gove are you?


----------



## pissflaps (May 21, 2013)

jeez. lighten up, francis.


----------



## nagapie (May 21, 2013)

That was light, flappypiss.


----------



## pissflaps (May 21, 2013)

i see what you did there. verr droll.


----------



## Mosscha (May 22, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Yeah, how dare the kids in w.norwood/streatham have a nice school with decent grounds. God if Mr Gove finds out, he'll have it knocked down and replaced with a Victorian workhouse style building in no time. You're not Mr Gove are you?


 
Actually it is a Victorian workhouse style building. Hence the spaciousness.


----------



## nagapie (May 22, 2013)

Mosscha said:


> Actually it is a Victorian workhouse style building. Hence the spaciousness.


 
So it is, but not in the spirit of the place.


----------



## Mosscha (May 23, 2013)

nagapie said:


> So it is, but not in the spirit of the place.


Agreed. For instance the children get to call the staff by their first names.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello west norwood peoples. I'm moving to Beluah Hill near Crown Point and am wandering of any good nursery suggestions in the West Norwood area?


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 17, 2013)

cool! tho i hear Beulah Hill is far nicer.

could do worse than here http://www.alleynpark.co.uk/ the folks in there know their shit and they run a loyalty card scheme.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 17, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> cool! tho i hear Beulah Hill is far nicer.
> 
> could do worse than here http://www.alleynpark.co.uk/ the folks in there know their shit and they run a loyalty card scheme.


 
nursery for babies (or rather one baby)!!  (plant shop looks nice! )


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 17, 2013)

well... now don't *I* feel like a giant fool.

erm... there's one on croxted road i ride past everyday - might be a bit dulwich-y


----------



## boohoo (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds a bit dulwich-y. 

 (you gave me an answer so thank you. )


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 17, 2013)

boohoo - Cherry Tree (barton road) is great but massive waiting list - often closed to new names.  But worth putting C's name down all the same for the future (I have a long story of regret with regards to that).  The one in St Luke's is popular I think .. according to a friend.  I can ask some W.N. mums but worth asking on the Streatham mum's FB page too.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 3, 2013)

Just saw a poster for a folk gig at the Portico Gallery. I love that space, would be interesting to see live music there.

http://www.folkofthewood.co.uk/


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 3, 2013)

I quite fancy this on Sat night... got a friend staying from Philadelphia - might be a fun thing to do with her..

http://westnorwood.wordpress.com/2013/07/03/cemetery-evening-performance/


----------



## lemontop (Jul 3, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Hello west norwood peoples. I'm moving to Beluah Hill near Crown Point and am wandering of any good nursery suggestions in the West Norwood area?



Little Starz is a really good nursery in West Norwood but it's quite far from Crown Point.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 3, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I quite fancy this on Sat night... got a friend staying from Philadelphia - might be a fun thing to do with her..
> 
> http://westnorwood.wordpress.com/2013/07/03/cemetery-evening-performance/


That looks interesting! I would be well up for that but I am at a wedding. Do you ever go to anything in the South London theatre in West Norwood? Think they have just secured some lottery money to do it up.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 3, 2013)

lemontop said:


> That looks interesting! I would be well up for that but I am at a wedding. Do you ever go to anything in the South London theatre in West Norwood? Think they have just secured some lottery money to do it up.


 

I haven't been - I saw all that about the lottery win - really good news for them.  I think you have to be a member to go, although I don't think membership is very expensive.  Keep meaning to go.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2013)

put this in the tittle tattle thread but should have put it here really..

 it seems Antic (after ditching another venue in W. Norwood) are looking to take on the This, That and the Other shop (next to the brilliant Homewares shop)... !

http://www.knowlesofnorwood.com/


----------



## oryx (Aug 3, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> put this in the tittle tattle thread but should have put it here really..
> 
> it seems Antic (after ditching another venue in W. Norwood) are looking to take on the This, That and the Other shop (next to the brilliant Homewares shop)... !
> 
> http://www.knowlesofnorwood.com/


 
re. Antic - not sure what's going on - in my neck of the woods, the Catford Bridge Tavern has gone tits up and is about to be taken over by another pubco, and Jam Circus in Brockley is burnt out with no re-opening date on the horizon. ,  and thrice .


----------



## leanderman (Aug 3, 2013)

oryx said:


> re. Antic - not sure what's going on - in my neck of the woods, the Catford Bridge Tavern has gone tits up and is about to be taken over by another pubco, and
> Jam Circus in Brockley is burnt out with no re-opening date on the horizon. ,  and thrice .



They are speculative Antic. The Gremio place at St Matthew's Brixton is a long shot.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 3, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> put this in the tittle tattle thread but should have put it here really..
> 
> it seems Antic (after ditching another venue in W. Norwood) are looking to take on the This, That and the Other shop (next to the brilliant Homewares shop)... !
> 
> http://www.knowlesofnorwood.com/


 
Interesting...

I went to the Effra Social the other day, and was really impressed with the place. Of course this would be starting from scratch,but if they could create something similar that would be great. It would transform that stretch of the high road I think...


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2013)

it would definitely make a big change but really really odd place to put a pub.. what about all the flats above it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 6, 2013)

ooh.. and now a record shop opening up too!


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 6, 2013)

suck it, brixton!


----------



## clandestino (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh dear.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 7, 2013)

Shame the website they listed isn't actually live. Schoolboy error.

Worth a look in though I reckon.


----------



## ringo (Aug 7, 2013)

Crumbs


----------



## discobastard (Aug 7, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> it would definitely make a big change but really really odd place to put a pub.. what about all the flats above it?


 
Agree its a bit of an odd place, but it would certainly transform the place.  Give the Railway by Tulse Hill station a bit of competition.  The Railway is a nice space and they've done a lot with it over the last couple of years, but getting served is a total nightmare.  Really slow and disorganised.

Anybody been in Mine bar?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Anybody been in Mine bar?


 
no.. tbh - I think it's aimed at a bit of younger/trendier clientele than myself - or at least I get that impression from their FB updates.  Seems to be doing ok though.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 7, 2013)

Would have loved a record shop in West Norwood when I lived off croxted road!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2013)

That Antic pub looks like they have pretty big ideas ... 

"Division of an existing retail unit into two units, involving the change of use from existing A1 retail into Use Class A4 (Public House) and Use Class A3 (Restaurant). Partial demolition of existing rear extension, with the erection of a single storey ground floor extension to north of the building. Installation of a new shopfront, including glazed openings to the south and west elevations. Creation of a rear garden area and installation of two external openings to the rear/side of the building"


----------



## ringo (Aug 8, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> That Antic pub looks like they have pretty big ideas ...
> 
> "Division of an existing retail unit into two units, involving the change of use from existing A1 retail into Use Class A4 (Public House) and Use Class A3 (Restaurant). Partial demolition of existing rear extension, with the erection of a single storey ground floor extension to north of the building. Installation of a new shopfront, including glazed openings to the south and west elevations. Creation of a rear garden area and installation of two external openings to the rear/side of the building"


 
This is nearly as exciting as the new record store


----------



## clandestino (Aug 9, 2013)

Just had to take some records of my own to post at the post office - critically acclaimed blah blah, available from here folks http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/hdiflabel.html  - so I thought I'd take a walk up to the new record shop and the new Bits And Pieces second hand shop that's recently opened on Norwood High Street.

From the looks of it, the Book And Record Bar will be on the site of an old pub, on the corner of Norwood High Street and Cotswold Road. They're still working on it now, but it looks like a big space - as you'd expect from an old pub. So I guess it's going to be a bar and a record store all in one. It's just down the road from the South London Theatre so maybe they'll pick up some trade from there too.

That part of the High Street is still pretty bleak. There's the Hope pub, and I guess Scandals is further up, and The Sugar Bar that's just applied for a 2am license, but it's still not the most welcoming stretch of road in the area. The Bits And Pieces place was nice though - he's only been open for a few weeks so they're still sorting stuff out, but the guy was cheery and it's well worth a look. Good luck to them all. As much as Norwood High Road is coming up, Norwood High Street still has quite some distance to go...


----------



## clandestino (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like the pub that was there before was called the Gipsy Queen.

http://theantonineitineraries.blogspot.co.uk/2011/02/gipsy-queen-of-norwood.html

It got one review from Fancy A Pint:

"Small, packed with locals, grubby; the Gypsy Queen's recently decorated exterior is somewhat misleading. It's one of those places with copper-covered tables and stools that date from the winter of discontent, where a departing customer is bade farewell by half the customers. Do yourself a favour - leave it to the locals."

http://www.fancyapint.com/Pub/london/gipsy-queen/1377


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 10, 2013)

That pub's been gone for ages - cycle past there - should be a good location, just behind the train station. That whole 1-way system is shut down now for ages whilst they get rid of the absolutely enormous pot holes outside the bus garage... you have to go further up the hill to turn.

world's most boring post..


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/..._Cinema_Weekend_in_the_heart_of_West_Norwood/

free open air cinema.  I don't have the right postcode for advance tickets, but W.Norwoodians will have.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for that.  Life of Pi for me!


----------



## Oula (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm going to go to Life of Pi too.

I tried to go to Mine for lunch the other day but it wasn't open. I'll have to try in the evening. I did try to new café opposite the library though. Very nice, very French, odd but nice sandwich fillings.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just to say, when I called for the cinema tickets, I wasn't asked for my postcode.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 20, 2013)

ianw said:


> Looks like the pub that was there before was called the Gipsy Queen.
> 
> http://theantonineitineraries.blogspot.co.uk/2011/02/gipsy-queen-of-norwood.html
> 
> ...


 
It would be nice if they kept the Gypsy Queen name - as the blogger mentioned it's very much part of the local history. Only been up this way for two months and I've already studied the local history book!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 20, 2013)

boohoo said:


> It would be nice if they kept the Gypsy Queen name - as the blogger mentioned it's very much part of the local history. Only been up this way for two months and I've already studied the local history book!


 

I don't think he is planning to - but maybe if you called in and educated him.. actually - educate me - what's the story?  I'd like to know.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 20, 2013)

The Gypsies were very much part of the Norwood ( or rather Great North Wood) living around the section now know as Gypsy Hill. They were well known outside of the area and one of the ways they made a living was by telling fortunes at places like Beulah Spa. As mentioned on that blog, the Gypsy queen was Margaret Finch - I'm not quite sure that anyone knows the full reason why she was called a gypsy queen - I imagine much of their tradition was passed down orally and that we are dealing with a time when these stories aren't considered so important to document. It is said that many of the gypsy community became residents of the Norwood area so if you meet anyone whose family head back into the mists of time in the Norwood area, they might have a bit of Gypsy blood!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 20, 2013)

wow!  Who knew?  You should do storytelling or something!


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 20, 2013)

/double locks all the doors


----------



## boohoo (Aug 20, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> wow! Who knew? You should do storytelling or something!


 
When I got lost heading up Central Hill to Beulah Hill, Chloe got an account of the story of the Crystal Palace fire which must have been clearly viewed from our side of the hill.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2013)

boohoo said:


> The Gypsies were very much part of the Norwood ( or rather Great North Wood) living around the section now know as Gypsy Hill. They were well known outside of the area and one of the ways they made a living was by telling fortunes at places like Beulah Spa. As mentioned on that blog, the Gypsy queen was Margaret Finch - I'm not quite sure that anyone knows the full reason why she was called a gypsy queen - I imagine much of their tradition was passed down orally and that we are dealing with a time when these stories aren't considered so important to document. It is said that many of the gypsy community became residents of the Norwood area so if you meet anyone whose family head back into the mists of time in the Norwood area, they might have a bit of Gypsy blood!


do you know (i could probably google this, tbf), why the place name is spelled 'Gipsy Hill'...?

edit - quick google sheds no light.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 20, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> do you know (i could probably google this, tbf), why the place name is spelled 'Gipsy Hill'...?
> 
> edit - quick google sheds no light.


 
Google too and came across this:

mid 16th century: originally _gipcyan_, short for Egyptian

So it might be the original spelling has been retained. I need some old maps now!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> do you know (i could probably google this, tbf), why the place name is spelled 'Gipsy Hill'...?
> 
> edit - quick google sheds no light.


It's just another spelling of gypsy


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2013)

.


----------



## ringo (Aug 21, 2013)

boohoo said:


> It would be nice if they kept the Gypsy Queen name - as the blogger mentioned it's very much part of the local history. Only been up this way for two months and I've already studied the local history book!


 
Which book? Did you buy it locally, at a library or summink?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 21, 2013)

ringo said:


> Which book? Did you buy it locally, at a library or summink?


 
The book I read was the Phoenix Suburb by Alan Warwick


----------



## ringo (Aug 21, 2013)

boohoo said:


> The book I read was the Phoenix Suburb by Alan Warwick


 
Cheers boohoo


----------



## lemontop (Aug 22, 2013)

Just sharing this petition here to stop the closure of Little Starz.

http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitio...rz-nursery-and-children-s-centre-west-norwood


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 22, 2013)

lemontop said:


> Just sharing this petition here to stop the closure of Little Starz.
> 
> http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitio...rz-nursery-and-children-s-centre-west-norwood


 

saw this yesterday... it's a bit of a shock - really bad news for the parents and kids.


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2013)

It's a great nursery.  They've been really good with, and for, our son.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 22, 2013)

tommers said:


> It's a great nursery. They've been really good with, and for, our son.


 

signed it - noticed it's gone very quickly from 10 to well over 100 signatures.. something smells a bit stinky about the whole thing imo... outstanding Ofsted and then v. shortly after a not good Ofsted followed by v. quick notice to close down..   Do you know what's going on?


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2013)

The bad Ofsted was because the staff member left a trainee in charge of the room for about 5 mins while they sorted something out.  They also said staff didn't have CRBs - which the nursery say is complete rubbish.

Basically Lambeth have removed the funding.  I would imagine they were waiting for the chance to come up.

I really didn't agree with how they treated the staff member concerned but it's all a bit moot now anyway.  Fuck knows where the kids are going to go.  They've given everybody a month's notice.  Speaking as somebody who spent 6 months looking for childcare about 18 mnths ago that is fucking ridiculous. 

And all the staff have got to get new jobs.  They've been so great, it makes me really angry.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 22, 2013)

tommers said:


> I would imagine they were waiting for the chance to come up.


 

this is what I meant about it being a bit stinky - having experienced something similar at my (educational) work place this last year.  Also - why was Ofsted in again so quickly after an outstanding rating.. 

the more I hear these kind of stories and given what I've personally experienced -  the more I wonder exactly how independent is Ofsted.. but I won't say any more online about this.  It's a shitty situation for you guys and I hope the petition helps.


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> this is what I meant about it being a bit stinky - having experienced something similar at my (educational) work place this last year.  Also - why was Ofsted in again so quickly after an outstanding rating..
> 
> the more I hear these kind of stories and given what I've personally experienced -  the more I wonder exactly how independent is Ofsted.. but I won't say any more online about this.  It's a shitty situation for you guys and I hope the petition helps.



Hey, we're OK. Our boy starts at full time nursery / school in September anyway.  We were thinking about putting the baby in there but guess not now.  We're covered but loads of people won't be.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 22, 2013)

tommers said:


> Hey, we're OK. Our boy starts at full time nursery / school in September anyway. We were thinking about putting the baby in there but guess not now. We're covered but loads of people won't be.


 

I think your two are basically the same age as our two - from past conversations with lemontop.. good luck with it all.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 22, 2013)

Ofsted is a sham, totally politically motivated. Was speaking to mr nags' dad today. His school was good, then they got a notice to improve when they were even better (results on an upward trend too). He reckons as they've just become an academy, it'll be a chance for ofsted to come in in 6 months and give them a good so they can show how schools improve when they become academies.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 22, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Ofsted is a sham, totally politically motivated. Was speaking to mr nags' dad today. His school was good, then they got a notice to improve when they were even better (results on an upward trend too). He reckons as they've just become an academy, it'll be a chance for ofsted to come in in 6 months and give them a good so they can show how schools improve when they become academies.


 

saying nothing  

the only thing is that when you become an academy you get 2 years (as it's effectively a new school) before Ofsted come in (or so we've been told).


----------



## boohoo (Aug 27, 2013)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/picnic-with-a-view-september-7th-2013.314329/

Picnic with a view at Norwood Grove


----------



## leanderman (Aug 27, 2013)

boohoo said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/picnic-with-a-view-september-7th-2013.314329/
> 
> Picnic with a view at Norwood Grove


 

My running sometimes takes me through that park, amazing views of the Downs ... and Croydon


----------



## boohoo (Aug 27, 2013)

I live next to it. Lots of ripe blackberries there at the mo. Take some tupperware next time you go jogging!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2013)

As I was walking back from the pub tonight I popped my head in to the old Gypsy Queen site.  At least 8 middle aged people all working on it.  Telling me they would be ready for tomorrow morning at 10am.  I reckon there will be a lot of people with no sleep tomorrow.  

Anyway: record and book shop with a coffee bar.  Apparently beer and wine for tomorrow and Sunday only.  

I will pop in on my way to football if it isn't busy.  I will also pop in on Sunday as I have to walk past it to the pub.  Unfortunately I have no spare money to spend with them at the moment.  As much as I would like to support an independent local business that is making good of a site that has been derilict for at least 10 years.  

I may well give them the link to this thread, if that is allowed?????


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 31, 2013)

What does the record shop stock?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Plans for a lidl at Crown Point


----------



## leanderman (Aug 31, 2013)

And still no Aldi


----------



## discobastard (Aug 31, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh.. and now a record shop opening up too!


Did anybody make it to the opening night then? Really nice space with lots of potential. 

Metamono were awesome, a new favourite band. Banging analogue scifi steampunk techno. 

More of this kind of thing is needed is WN!


----------



## discobastard (Aug 31, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> What does the record shop stock?


Lots of psychedelic and krautrock. Really awesome selection. Lots of old school post punk/indie stuff too. Quite niche in a way but lots of depth. Well worth looking in.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 31, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Did anybody make it to the opening night then? Really nice space with lots of potential.
> 
> Metamono were awesome, a new favourite band. Banging analogue scifi steampunk techno.
> 
> More of this kind of thing is needed is WN!


 

no... just back from forn parts.. but a local musician friend/urbanite called past and said it was rammed - she couldn't get in!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 31, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Plans for a lidl at Crown Point


 

so is it at the car place?  It's been rumbling on for ages?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> My running sometimes takes me through that park, amazing views of the Downs ... and Croydon


 

this is the view from my "office"..


----------



## discobastard (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 31, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> so is it at the car place? It's been rumbling on for ages?


 

ah.. boohoo.. yes it is..http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/support-lidl-in-norwood.html


----------



## boohoo (Sep 1, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> ah.. boohoo.. yes it is..http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/support-lidl-in-norwood.html



They posted letters to the residents. Probably not a bad thing ( it's not Tesco or Sainsbury) However there is a Lidl at the bottom of the hill in Norbury.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 1, 2013)

boohoo said:


> They posted letters to the residents. Probably not a bad thing ( it's not Tesco or Sainsbury) However there is a Lidl at the bottom of the hill in Norbury.



Personally a Lidl there for me would be really handy (for now anyway).  They're supposed to be awful employers though.  My brother worked for them for quite a while and left because they were terrible apparently!  He also worked for Tescos for years who were apparently very good to him (as much as it pains me to praise them.. ).


----------



## Smick (Sep 1, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Personally a Lidl there for me would be really handy (for now anyway).  They're supposed to be awful employers though.  My brother worked for them for quite a while and left because they were terrible apparently!  He also worked for Tescos for years who were apparently very good to him (as much as it pains me to praise them.. ).


I've heard tales about their graduate recruits' treatment but the shop on Streatham High Road has some of the friendliest staff that I have ever met in retail so they must be doing something right with them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 1, 2013)

Smick said:


> I've heard tales about their graduate recruits' treatment but the shop on Streatham High Road has some of the friendliest staff that I have ever met in retail so they must be doing something right with them.



actually.. I have had fantastic experiences with the Brixton Lidl staff too - really friendly and helpful, so I agree with you there.  My brother wasn't a graduate recruit and I don't know the full story actually but they seemed to work him far too hard for not much money.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 1, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> actually.. I have had fantastic experiences with the Brixton Lidl staff too - really friendly and helpful, so I agree with you there.  My brother wasn't a graduate recruit and I don't know the full story actually but they seemed to work him far too hard for not much money.



Around four years ago, when Brixton Lidl staff had to input prices manually, and from memory, one of their staff was so extraordinarily fast he made it look like some kind of a magic trick.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 20, 2013)

West Norwood in the Guardian now!

http://www.theguardian.com/money/2013/sep/20/west-norwood-south-london-property

It's quite nice being Tulse Hill - now we can sneer/enjoy Brixton _and_ W. Norwood...


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> West Norwood in the Guardian now!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/money/2013/sep/20/west-norwood-south-london-property
> 
> It's quite nice being Tulse Hill - now we can sneer/enjoy Brixton _and_ W. Norwood...



not entirely flattering


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> not entirely flattering



no.. they do have a "for" and "against" section for any area - so it's never entirely flattering.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 20, 2013)

finally!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> West Norwood in the Guardian now!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/money/2013/sep/20/west-norwood-south-london-property
> 
> It's quite nice being Tulse Hill - now we can sneer/enjoy Brixton _and_ W. Norwood...


I thought you lived in West Norwood


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought you lived in West Norwood



nope...


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 21, 2013)

You can tell they never discuss these articles with an actual local. Some of the places mentioned are Tulse Hill, or Streatham Hill, the school choioces give no sense of the actual range of choices open to a W Norwood resident. If they list Hitherfield (Streatham Hill / Tulse Hill borders) as a primary why stick to such a limited range of secondaries? W Norwood folk (depending on where they live) could have access to Elmgreen, Dunraven, probably St Martins for girls, maybe Harris Crystal Palace...


----------



## clandestino (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm amazed that a 5 bed 2 reception house is seen as being a bargain at £625,000.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, I was baffled as to why Elmgreen wasn't listed.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 22, 2013)

ianw said:


> I'm amazed that a 5 bed 2 reception house is seen as being a bargain at £625,000.


Cos in hackney you add on 100k for same?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 22, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Cos in hackney you add on 100k for same?



Or double it in nearby Dulwich or Clapham.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 22, 2013)

ianw said:


> I'm amazed that a 5 bed 2 reception house is seen as being a bargain at £625,000.



It _is_ a bargain if you compare it to a 2 bed flat in Brixton for £550,000! A very ordinary flat on Arodene Road here:

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-40494106.html


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> It _is_ a bargain if you compare it to a 2 bed flat in Brixton for £550,000! A very ordinary flat on Arodene Road here:
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-40494106.html



I saw this yesterday and nearly choked... http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/17425760?search_identifier=884b01720b471b9983fb5051e67a8d97

£695k for a 3 bedroom flat overlooking the Tulse Hill gyratory on top of a shop - lovely garden... 

Foxtons really do take the piss...   It seems to have been on the market a while though - unsurprisingly!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> £695k for a 3 bedroom flat overlooking the Tulse Hill gyratory on top of a shop - lovely garden...
> 
> Foxtons really do take the piss...   It seems to have been on the market a while though - unsurprisingly!


I'm a tad concerned that a multisocket by the mantlepiece seems to take pride of place in one of the bedrooms, but that's just me.  As for that rooftop with patio chairs, could do better.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I saw this yesterday and nearly choked... http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/17425760?search_identifier=884b01720b471b9983fb5051e67a8d97
> 
> £695k for a 3 bedroom flat overlooking the Tulse Hill gyratory on top of a shop - lovely garden...
> 
> Foxtons really do take the piss...   It seems to have been on the market a while though - unsurprisingly!



Hahaha! FFS. It's all ridiculous...


----------



## Smick (Sep 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I saw this yesterday and nearly choked... http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/17425760?search_identifier=884b01720b471b9983fb5051e67a8d97
> 
> £695k for a 3 bedroom flat overlooking the Tulse Hill gyratory on top of a shop - lovely garden...
> 
> Foxtons really do take the piss...   It seems to have been on the market a while though - unsurprisingly!


 
I believe the price includes the shop though. It has come down in price recently.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Smick said:


> I believe the price includes the shop though. It has come down in price recently.



oh does it?  I didn't realise that - that makes a bit more sense..


----------



## Pinggoombah (Sep 22, 2013)

That shop's alcohol license was reviewed on Wednesday.

 http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/documents/s59879/03b%20-%20Payless%20Application_Prem1629.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> That shop's alcohol license was reviewed on Wednesday.
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/documents/s59879/03b%20-%20Payless%20Application_Prem1629.pdf


What was the result then?


----------



## Pinggoombah (Sep 26, 2013)

CH1 said:


> What was the result then?


They lost their license, but they're still open, so they must have found a legal loophole. It's almost imposible to get an off-license closed down in Lambeth.

details here (item 4c) http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/ieListDocuments.aspx?MId=8649


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2013)

walked down to the kitchen shop today and noticed that some lovely new trees have been planted.  Really nice!


----------



## Pinggoombah (Sep 26, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> walked down to the kitchen shop today and noticed that some lovely new trees have been planted.  Really nice!


We have a kitchen shop?

(Hopefully you're not refering to the back corner of the _This That and the Other Discount Store_)


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> We have a kitchen shop?
> 
> (Hopefully you're not refering to the back corner of the _This That and the Other Discount Store_)



no... the Homeware shop next to This, That and the Other.. 1/3 kitchen stuff, 1/3 curtains, 1/3 framing.  Great shop!  

(kitchen shop as in - electric whisks and icing bags etc as opposed to B&Q kitchens... )


----------



## Smick (Sep 26, 2013)

CH1 said:


> What was the result then?


 I have been buying cans in G7 / Pricecutter bur might swap to this guy if he is being hassled.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Sep 27, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> no... the Homeware shop next to This, That and the Other.. 1/3 kitchen stuff, 1/3 curtains, 1/3 framing.  Great shop!
> 
> (kitchen shop as in - electric whisks and icing bags etc as opposed to B&Q kitchens... )


Oh yeah. I know the one. I buy plastic boxes there.



Smick said:


> I have been buying cans in G7 / Pricecutter bur might swap to this guy if he is being hassled.


Maybe you should discuss that with the owners of G7 and Pricecutter first. They might have a different perspective.


----------



## Smick (Sep 27, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Oh yeah. I know the one. I buy plastic boxes there.
> 
> 
> Maybe you should discuss that with the owners of G7 and Pricecutter first. They might have a different perspective.


 
since Mr Patel was ousted, I haven't been too keen on G7. Pricecutter have been generally decent though.

It just highlights though that there are so many outlets selling drinks nearby that revoking licenses means nothing.

The others all sell spesh, K, Dragon stout etc.


----------



## Smick (Sep 27, 2013)

Also, unrelated to alcohol licenses, a new café is going to open on Station Rise in October. Lazy Rhubarb is its name and it will be open from 7am - 8pm. In the shop which had a sign announcing a new hairdresser.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 27, 2013)

Smick said:


> Also, unrelated to alcohol licenses, a new café is going to open on Station Rise in October. Lazy Rhubarb is its name and it will be open from 7am - 8pm. In the shop which had a sign announcing a new hairdresser.



I got that flyer today.  It sounds great. They have a facebook page here:

https://www.facebook.com/lazyrhubarb


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 28, 2013)

next they'll be a wet fish shop and a kite shop and it will be victoria park village all over again


----------



## Smick (Sep 28, 2013)

It would be great if they pedestrianised Station Rise. The only vehicles ever there are minicabs or British Transport Police. I had a cup of tea outside the Blackbird in HH today after finishing the Parkrun and it was lovely.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2013)

Smick said:


> It would be great if they pedestrianised Station Rise. The only vehicles ever there are minicabs or British Transport Police. I had a cup of tea outside the Blackbird in HH today after finishing the Parkrun and it was lovely.



I think that would be nice too - the cobbles and the station itself is lovely.  They've planted lots of nice bamboo next to those new flats too.  It could be lovely.  Then Greenz, the restaurant by the station (that just changed its name) and Cruz 5 a day etc and this new place, could have tables outside which would be nice. 

Then the Sunday farmers' market would start!  It's so easy to see how these things happen.   It's like Herne Hill!

Don't suppose the taxi rank would be delighted though.


----------



## ringo (Sep 28, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I think that would be nice too - the cobbles and the station itself is lovely.  They've planted lots of nice bamboo next to those new flats too.  It could be lovely.  Then Greenz, the restaurant by the station (that just changed its name) and Cruz 5 a day etc and this new place, could have tables outside which would be nice.
> 
> Then the Sunday farmers' market would start!  It's so easy to see how these things happen.   It's like Herne Hill!
> 
> Don't suppose the taxi rank would be delighted though.



The dodgy knife wielding street drinkers on the corner would have to go though


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 29, 2013)

ringo said:


> The dodgy knife wielding street drinkers on the corner would have to go though



Do they wield knives....


----------



## ringo (Sep 29, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Do they wield knives....



Stabbed the old boss of The Railway, he was lucky to survive


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 29, 2013)

ringo said:


> Stabbed the old boss of The Railway, he was lucky to survive



A very long time ago....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 29, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A very long time ago....



....and it wasn't a street drinker wot did it, guv!


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 29, 2013)

there's a nasty piece of work that lingers around west norwood station who asks you if you know where to score 'gear' who gets very pushy and verbal if you ignore him. twice he's gotten up in my grill now.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 12, 2013)

Mine Bar is in trouble again. There's a notice in their window. Apparently they've been disturbing the neighbours with loud music.


----------



## Smick (Oct 12, 2013)

What chance is there of Knowles of Norwood opening then?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 12, 2013)

I think we lack cheese and champagne.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 12, 2013)

Smick said:


> What chance is there of Knowles of Norwood opening then?


The one they announced four years ago, you mean?

I think they sold it. Certainly it's available to rent now (30k pa)


----------



## Smick (Oct 12, 2013)

No, it's supposed to be more or less opposite Mine, in This, That and The Other.

http://www.knowlesofnorwood.com/

I had wondered whether the flats above would object.

I'd imagine those complaining about Mine will have made their feelings known already.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh yes. Here it is.

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MP3IZCBO67000

54 public comments. Most of them very positive.

Adele used to live above that shop. She probably regrets moving away now that there's going to be such a great pub there.


----------



## Smick (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd say Adele misses This, That and the Other even to this day. She may have millions and travel first class throughout the globe, having her every whim catered for, but what does she do when she's in Beverly Hills and needs to buy a canvas print of Audrey Hepburn?


----------



## ringo (Oct 14, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ....and it wasn't a street drinker wot did it, guv!



I was reminded by Mrs R at the weekend that you're right there Nanker.


----------



## ringo (Oct 14, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> there's a nasty piece of work that lingers around west norwood station who asks you if you know where to score 'gear' who gets very pushy and verbal if you ignore him. twice he's gotten up in my grill now.



Is that the same bloke who's been outside the Co-op this last week demanding 40p from everyone. Got quite aggressive with me and started to follow me, cheeky fucker.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 15, 2013)

is west norwood being gentrified?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2013)

some news nicked from another forum.. that camera shop (which is really useful/handy) is closing down..  apparently.  And the former Natwest is going to become a Pedder estate agent.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 15, 2013)

Is that the kind of computer type shop next to Beamish & McGlue? If not, I reckon that might not be long for this world either...

I wonder what the office block next to the salvation army will become. That's up for rent now...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2013)

clandestino said:


> Is that the kind of computer type shop next to Beamish & McGlue? If not, I reckon that might not be long for this world either...
> 
> I wonder what the office block next to the salvation army will become. That's up for rent now...



no.. there's a really old-school camera shop up the road (same side as B&M but the other side of Mine)... that office block next to the Sally Army is a nice building... been wondering about that too...


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 15, 2013)

And the mock-tudor clothing shop is becoming some sort of food place. Seems a big improvement.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 15, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> And the mock-tudor clothing shop is becoming some sort of food place. Seems a big improvement.


Not if you want buy some mock Tudor clothes


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 15, 2013)

ringo said:


> I was reminded by Mrs R at the weekend that you're right there Nanker.



I know I is right cos I knows the geezer wot did it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Not if you want buy some mock Tudor clothes



he sold rubbish....old rubbish.....although he did have a lovely vintage gabicci....which was vintage cos it had just been stock for  30 years and never sold.....it was too big for me!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> And the mock-tudor clothing shop is becoming some sort of food place. Seems a big improvement.



there's a new Portuguese food shop - just noticed it as I went past this evening.. is that in the old mock Tudor shop?  If so all the mock Tudorishness has gone..


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 16, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> there's a new Portuguese food shop - just noticed it as I went past this evening.. is that in the old mock Tudor shop?  If so all the mock Tudorishness has gone..


Yes that's it. All of the mock Tudorishness has been banished.

What is it about the Portuguese that makes them such successful entrepreneurs? The little deli on the footpath the Tulse Hill station, and the cafe next to the White Hart both seem constantly busy.


----------



## Smick (Oct 16, 2013)

If you look on google street view, the image is from August 2012 and the mock tudor shop has writing in the window to say he is closing down and all donations are grateful(ly accepted). He might have been forced out. Something similar happened with the guy running the shop which is now the fish spa / cooking without water or oil / christian clothing shop. He was threatening hunger strike because British Gas took him to court for not paying his bill and led to his bankruptcy. He had a coffin in the door and everything.

I presume the camera shop mentioned is the place next door to the mock tudor, Ivor Howell.

The place next to the Salvation Army was, until recently, an office for the probation service, as far as I am aware.

I think that the Castle Delicatessen and Cafe Castelo are owned by the same people. I often wish I were Portugese as they seem to have quite an amount of fun in there. I had threatened to go down to Cruz 5 a day for the WC Qualifiers when Northern Ireland were playing Portugal but I never did it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 16, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Yes that's it. All of the mock Tudorishness has been banished.
> 
> What is it about the Portuguese that makes them such successful entrepreneurs? The little deli on the footpath the Tulse Hill station, and the cafe next to the White Hart both seem constantly busy.


great little places. there's an excellent one up towards selhurst park as well. have a sort of bar/cafe atmosphere which really adds to the area. bet they make 100s of k a year.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 16, 2013)

the park pub has now returned to "old boozer" style. under new management. pool table. sky sports. soooo much better than the attempted yuppie bar it was before.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 16, 2013)

Knights Hill Fish Bar is incredible


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 16, 2013)

Smick said:


> If you look on google street view, the image is from August 2012 and the mock tudor shop has writing in the window to say he is closing down and all donations are grateful(ly accepted). He might have been forced out. Something similar happened with the guy running the shop which is now the fish spa / cooking without water or oil / christian clothing shop. He was threatening hunger strike because British Gas took him to court for not paying his bill and led to his bankruptcy. He had a coffin in the door and everything.
> 
> I presume the camera shop mentioned is the place next door to the mock tudor, Ivor Howell.
> 
> ...



Cafe Castelo is always busier than the White Hart next door.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2013)

Smick said:


> If you look on google street view, the image is from August 2012 and the mock tudor shop has writing in the window to say he is closing down and all donations are grateful(ly accepted). He might have been forced out. Something similar happened with the guy running the shop which is now the fish spa / cooking without water or oil / christian clothing shop. He was threatening hunger strike because British Gas took him to court for not paying his bill and led to his bankruptcy. He had a coffin in the door and everything.
> 
> I presume the camera shop mentioned is the place next door to the mock tudor, Ivor Howell.
> 
> ...



The fish spa/cooking w out water or oil/christian clothing shop is the weirdest and most confusing business proposition I think I've ever seen.  As far as I can tell, they installed all the fish spa stuff and then suddenly for some reason weren't able to trade (licence maybe? there was that virus scare about the fish treatment around the same time).  I don't think I've ever seen anybody in there.  Shame as its a good visible location.

Cafe Castelo do a good classic breakfast, sausage, bacon, egg, beans and chips (got to be chips).  And they have the Portuguese menu too, steak sandwiches w fried egg etc.  Pretty decent.


----------



## ringo (Oct 16, 2013)

Cafe Castelo is great and has been for years.

Never seen anyone in the fish clothing god shop either


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2013)

Smick said:


> I think that the Castle Delicatessen and Cafe Castelo are owned by the same people.



Yes, they are.


----------



## Smick (Oct 16, 2013)

discobastard said:


> The fish spa/cooking w out water or oil/christian clothing shop is the weirdest and most confusing business proposition I think I've ever seen.  As far as I can tell, they installed all the fish spa stuff and then suddenly for some reason weren't able to trade (licence maybe? there was that virus scare about the fish treatment around the same time).  I don't think I've ever seen anybody in there.  Shame as its a good visible location.
> 
> .


 
There was something going on in there tonight. A guy was wearing an apron, presumably to do a cookery demonstration.

I'm not sure what they make money off though. Are they selling food or cookbooks or graters? Something like that?


----------



## ringo (Oct 17, 2013)

I saw him chopping veg. There wasn't anyone else in the shop though, he might have been cooking his tea.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 17, 2013)

BigMoaner said:


> is west norwood being gentrified?



I reckon it'll soon be a "destination".


----------



## Winot (Oct 17, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> I reckon it'll soon be a "destination".



I've heard that it's already "in motion".


----------



## discobastard (Oct 17, 2013)

ringo said:


> I saw him chopping veg. There wasn't anyone else in the shop though, he might have been cooking his tea.



Went past last night. They are advertising 'Saladmaster'. Some kind of ultra healthy cooking method franchise thing where you host dinner parties. 

It's DEFINITELY NOT pyramid selling. No sir.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 17, 2013)

Winot said:


> I've heard that it's already "in motion".


We've had a Blackbird Bakery for ages. So I guess it's already happened.


----------



## Smick (Oct 17, 2013)

I see that the signs on the hairdresser in the Tulse Hill island have come down, revealing a branch of Threshers.

Apparently planning permission has been granted for it to become a restaurant.

Hopefully it will not be another café or fried chicken style restaurant. We also have enough good Indian restaurants.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 17, 2013)

Smick said:


> I see that the signs on the hairdresser in the Tulse Hill island have come down, revealing a branch of Threshers.
> 
> Apparently planning permission has been granted for it to become a restaurant.
> 
> Hopefully it will not be another café or fried chicken style restaurant. We also have enough good Indian restaurants.


They spent a fortune on that place.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2013)

Smick said:


> I see that the signs on the hairdresser in the Tulse Hill island have come down, revealing a branch of Threshers.
> 
> Apparently planning permission has been granted for it to become a restaurant.
> 
> Hopefully it will not be another café or fried chicken style restaurant. We also have enough good Indian restaurants.



oh I wondered about that - thought it might be becoming a Threshers but the sign looked old.  Also the Indian Spice curry house seems to have just changed hands - the one next to the dry cleaners on the same side as Co-Op.. 

Also the travel agents has shut down - or gone online or something.  But the shop is vacated anyway.


----------



## Smick (Oct 17, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oh I wondered about that - thought it might be becoming a Threshers but the sign looked old.  Also the Indian Spice curry house seems to have just changed hands - the one next to the dry cleaners on the same side as Co-Op..
> 
> Also the travel agents has shut down - or gone online or something.  But the shop is vacated anyway.


 
I think Threshers went bust. I don't think it ever existed while I have lived in London.

The car showroom is up for grabs too.

The street will be unrecognisable in six months.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2013)

Smick said:


> I think Threshers went bust. I don't think it ever existed while I have lived in London.
> 
> The car showroom is up for grabs too.
> 
> The street will be unrecognisable in six months.



really?    how did I miss that?  And Hamiltons going too - that's a massive chunk of that stretch along with all the others!  I'm a bit surprised at Hamiltons tbh... it's always busy - he seems (from the untrained eye) to shift a fair few motors!

I hope they do get occupied though - already with the travel agents empty it looks a bit sad and lonely.  I used to quite like seeing the big barrels and wondering what would get sent to the West Indies or wherever...


----------



## Smick (Oct 17, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> really?    how did I miss that?  And Hamiltons going too - that's a massive chunk of that stretch along with all the others!  I'm a bit surprised at Hamiltons tbh... it's always busy - he seems (from the untrained eye) to shift a fair few motors!
> 
> I hope they do get occupied though - already with the travel agents empty it looks a bit sad and lonely.  I used to quite like seeing the big barrels and wondering what would get sent to the West Indies or wherever...


 
The guy who seemed to run Hamilton's has gone a while and it seems to be new people. The showroom appears deserted and I think the car lot is still functioning from the building beneath the. Gofamint church. There's a to let sign above the showroom.

The people running the car lot seem to be focusing on automatics.

I notice that there's a to let sign above Threshers. I only arrived in GB in 2008 and a lot of off license chains Threshers, Victoria, Oddbins all went kaput so I might not be entirely right about Threshers demise.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 18, 2013)

Mine Bar seem to have some broken windows today.


----------



## CONDEX (Oct 18, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Mine Bar seem to have some broken windows today.


Not seem, it has..

A person who breaks all the windows in a business, must be known to the people who run the place.
I don't think the Mine Bar is long for this world.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 19, 2013)

CONDEX said:


> Not seem, it has..
> 
> A person who breaks all the windows in a business, must be known to the people who run the place.
> I don't think the Mine Bar is long for this world.


That corner has never been a great location. Maybe it should become a fried chicken shop.


----------



## Smick (Oct 26, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> That shop's alcohol license was reviewed on Wednesday.
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/documents/s59879/03b%20-%20Payless%20Application_Prem1629.pdf


 
They've got a new sign I see. I wonder does it mean new owners.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 13, 2013)

editor - and here's the other thread to be chitter-chatterised...


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

clandestino said:


> editor - and here's the other thread to be chitter-chatterised...


Is this OK? Or should I lose the 'West' bit?


----------



## boohoo (Nov 13, 2013)

Probably best to keep the West bit. I think the Tulse Hill and West Norwood should be merged and the Crystal Place one as another chitter chatter thread.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Probably best to keep the West bit. I think the Tulse Hill and West Norwood should be merged and the Crystal Place one as another chitter chatter thread.



I did suggest merging those two but crispy reckoned it was "a step too far". I think leave it as it is now. W. Norwood and Tulse Hill feel like two different places to me and no one i know who lives in either feels they live in the other.... Iykwim.  A thread covering them both would have been good but i understand crispy's reasoning.


edited because it was all weird..


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

Just give me a shout when you've sorted it out amongst yourselves!


----------



## Smick (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, to me the railway line is the boundary between the two. It would never occur to me to go to West Norwood for anything which can be bought on my side of the railway line, even if it was less expensive or better quality. The chemist at IRA house seems like miles away from Mr Patel.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 13, 2013)

Smick said:


> Yeah, to me the railway line is the boundary between the two. It would never occur to me to go to West Norwood for anything which can be bought on my side of the railway line, even if it was less expensive or better quality. The chemist at IRA house seems like miles away from Mr Patel.



Yes, and same the other way around for me in West Norwood. Keep as two separate I reckon.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 14, 2013)

Tim Coates, former MD of Waterstones and library camapaigner, is going to be at the Old West Norwood library on Saturday. 3:30pm.

http://westnorwood.wordpress.com/tag/tim-coates/

Remember what he said in May 2011


> Tim Coates noted that based on the available evidence Lambeth council’s library service is probably the worst and among the most expensive in the country. Council overheads are extremely high, while use of Lambeth’s libraries is significantly below the London average (in terms of active membership, book loans and library visits)


reference


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 14, 2013)

anyone know why mine bar has finally closed?


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 14, 2013)

BigMoaner said:


> anyone know why mine bar has finally closed?


Their license was called in for review after noise complaints, but it never went to the licensing sub-committee, so they probably just gave up and threw in the towel. 

Either that or the landlord kicked them out.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 14, 2013)

Their window has been smashed (and patched up), so maybe that was the final straw?


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 14, 2013)

thanks. all a bit weird. that window looks like no "accident"


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 14, 2013)

clandestino said:


> Their window has been smashed (and patched up), so maybe that was the final straw?


It might be unrelated. I think I remember that those windows were smashed once before, but it was the wind blowing the small window at the top  down, which then smashed into the big window.

But, yeah, it does seem weird.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 14, 2013)

used to like lancasters. 
What was mine bar? Trendy bar turn out?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder if there's a kitchen space. A small restaurant rather than a bar might have better luck in that spot. A nice Italian/pizza place would be good.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 14, 2013)

There's no kitchen. There's a downstairs and a garden.


----------



## Smick (Nov 14, 2013)

Weren't they doing Sunday lunch though?


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 16, 2013)

Smick said:


> Weren't they doing Sunday lunch though?



They must have some form of kitchen otherwise they wouldn't be a burger joint or a Ghanaian place with guinea fowl on the menu, etc. I popped in Mine Bar about 3 months back and the guy said they were struggling then with business.

An Italian restaurant would be good, but I think the survivability of any similar venture depends on Antic getting the license for my favourite tat shop opposite otherwise it's just a dead spot.

Also did I hear somewhere that the Norwood Hotel is up for a revamp or did I just make that up, I hope not I like the place.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 16, 2013)

What is the best cafe for a bacon and sausage sandwich in West Norwood?

Things to consider..quality of bread, ingredients, price, serving time and ambience. There are about 8? to consider and I don't get out much during the day.

This doesn't extend down to the rather vulgar denizens of the "Tulse Hill" thread so the Portuguese place by the station doesn't count or any place under the bridge.


----------



## Smick (Nov 16, 2013)

I quite like Ibrahim's, but it is past the bridge in our part of Norwood Rd. Good pictures on the wall too. Opposite the second hand car garage so not that far in to TH.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 16, 2013)

Smick said:


> I quite like Ibrahim's, but it is past the bridge in our part of Norwood Rd. Good pictures on the wall too. Opposite the second hand car garage so not that far in to TH.



They have oval plates as well to hold your full breakfast as well, quick, cheap, bacon a bit shit and bread not good with marge instead of butter but the sausages are standard cafe fare which I like, the tea ain't bad either It's a good standard cafe for me with a 3.5/5.0 rating...however.











I said West Norwood not Tulse Hill.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2013)

"Tulse Hill"


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> "Tulse Hill"


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 16, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> They must have some form of kitchen otherwise they wouldn't be a burger joint or a Ghanaian place with guinea fowl on the menu, etc.



I think the etiquette is that I refuse to admit that I was wrong for at least another six pages.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 16, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> I think the etiquette is that I refuse to admit that I was wrong for at least another six pages.



That makes sense, keep at it....are you going to use the "Chewbacca defence"?

in the meantime, can I ask for your cafe recommendations based on the criteria that you know the difference between Tulse Hill and West Norwood....


----------



## Smick (Nov 16, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> That makes sense, keep at it....are you going to use the "Chewbacca defence"?
> 
> in the meantime, can I ask for your cafe recommendations based on the criteria that you know the difference between Tulse Hill and West Norwood....


 
Chewbacca's a wookie. And he lived with the Ewoks! That can' be right!

What's the Electric like? I love the look of it but there is no point coming past Ibrahim and Castello to go there.

I preferred their old sign though. I think West Norwood Feast changed it for them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2013)

Smick said:


> Chewbacca's a wookie. And he lived with the Ewoks! That can' be right!
> 
> What's the Electric like? I love the look of it but there is no point coming past Ibrahim and Castello to go there.
> 
> I preferred their old sign though. I think West Norwood Feast changed it for them.



I like the new Electric sign!  I've been in a few times - but haven't eaten much myself - just given the kids some beans on toast kinda thing - I might be remembering wrong but I think they do nice fresh cut bread.  The daughter of the family took her kids to the same baby group as me in the Sally Army.  They are very friendly.  My mum and neighbours like Ibrahim (isn't it Turkish/Irish?).  I probably prefer Castello personally.  But I'm veggie - so my opinion is worth little on all of this.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 16, 2013)

I've been in the Electric.  It was after helping a friend move boxes into Access storage opposite and we felt we were both deserving of a fry up.  Very good value and very friendly service.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 16, 2013)

castello's all day long!


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 16, 2013)

The new sign is very retro....

I have no recent experience of it myself but it wasn't bad then.....my brother rates it as well so for that and the fresh cut bread so I'll give it a provisional 3.9/5.0 

Even as a veggie you are allowed an opinion however subjectively I shall treat it.....I'm new age like that. I even ate tofu the other day.

FFS Castello's isn't allowed on this thread...if so I'd give it a 4.6/5.0. It's the best by far in "Tulse Hill" though.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 16, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> I've been in the Electric.  It was after helping a friend move boxes into Access storage opposite and we felt we were both deserving of a fry up.  Very good value and very friendly service.



Butter or Margarine, tea quality...should I adjust my rating?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2013)

well I should also add - we've had a few nice meals "en famille" in cafe Sorrento.. they've got a garden bit too (not much use this time of year - and I've not tried it myself) but as well as the usual cafe standards they do pasta dishes.


----------



## Smick (Nov 17, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I like the new Electric sign!  I've been in a few times - but haven't eaten much myself - just given the kids some beans on toast kinda thing - I might be remembering wrong but I think they do nice fresh cut bread.  The daughter of the family took her kids to the same baby group as me in the Sally Army.  They are very friendly.  My mum and neighbours like Ibrahim (isn't it Turkish/Irish?).  I probably prefer Castello personally.  But I'm veggie - so my opinion is worth little on all of this.


 
They needed the Pepsi sign redone on the old one to make it actual retro instead of just old. Probably more difficult than it sounds. The new sign was probably in order.

Ibrahim is North Cypriot. I'm not sure if there is any Irish influence other than the signed photo of Henry Kelly from his Going for Gold days.

I've been to Kahvah in West Norwood and remember it as a good experience but can't remember what I had. Maybe not savoury food.

All this just proves the fantastic choice we have in cafés. For a full fry up, if I can get a seat, I'll go to Castello. Anything less it's Ibrahim. And as the question is for a bacon and sausage sandwich, that's where I'd go.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2013)

Smick said:


> Ibrahim is North Cypriot. I'm not sure if there is any Irish influence other than the signed photo of Henry Kelly from his Going for Gold days.
> 
> I've been to Kahvah in West Norwood and remember it as a good experience but can't remember what I had. Maybe not savoury food.
> 
> All this just proves the fantastic choice we have in cafés. For a full fry up, if I can get a seat, I'll go to Castello. Anything less it's Ibrahim. And as the question is for a bacon and sausage sandwich, that's where I'd go.



My mum (Irish) reckons he'd married an Irish woman - I don't know if she's right or not, but she goes there much more than I do.

My experience of Kahvah is horrendous - it has a pretty bad rep locally for it's awful service.  I avoid going there.  But somebody must be having better luck because it's still open.

I was really pleased when Greenz opened (being vegetarian) but between the odd opening hours and the no alcohol, I've never been - but that's definitely one for the TH thread.


----------



## kennyken (Nov 17, 2013)

The electrics new  sign is the old  origional one, that was under the pepsi one still intact from years ago, they are lovely in there


----------



## Dan U (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi kennyken are you the legendary jungle dj of the same name. That would be incredibly safe


----------



## Smick (Nov 17, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> My mum (Irish) reckons he'd married an Irish woman - I don't know if she's right or not, but she goes there much more than I do.
> 
> My experience of Kahvah is horrendous - it has a pretty bad rep locally for it's awful service.  I avoid going there.  But somebody must be having better luck because it's still open.
> 
> I was really pleased when Greenz opened (being vegetarian) but between the odd opening hours and the no alcohol, I've never been - but that's definitely one for the TH thread.


 
The lady who works in there with him certainly isn't Irish and none of the girls have an accent.

I'm glad to see that Greenz have been able to make a good run but everything about the concept is contrary to what I look for in a restaurant.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2013)

Smick said:


> The lady who works in there with him certainly isn't Irish and none of the girls have an accent.
> 
> I'm glad to see that Greenz have been able to make a good run but everything about the concept is contrary to what I look for in a restaurant.



probably not Irish then..  

I do wonder if Greenz will keep going - they're constantly on Groupon and it never seems terribly busy.  I'd like to try the food actually but it's unlikely to happen any time soon unfortunately.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 17, 2013)

well if you're going to mention Castello's then you have to mention The Tulse HIll Cafe which is so near the west norwood rail boundary...


----------



## Smick (Nov 17, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> well if you're going to mention Castello's then you have to mention The Tulse HIll Cafe which is so near the west norwood rail boundary...


 I think that that is Ibrahim. At the bus stop?

I've only ever referred to it as Ibrahim's as he introduced himself to me on my first visit, gave me his card.

Just like Mr Patel's was always Mr Patel's but the sign said Nev's Greetings. Mr Patel's name wasn't Nev though. I think his first name is Ashvin.


----------



## oryx (Nov 17, 2013)

Have just had a look at greenz's website and it looks promising! My other half doesn't eat meat and we miss a decent vegetarian restaurant in S London, since the loss of Heather's in Deptford which must be a decade ago now.

greenz's mushroom & cashew nut parcels (recipe on  website) might be our Christmas dinner. Thanks for the mentions folks.

There used to be quite a nice veggie restaurant in W Norwood called Hollyhocks - again, gone around 2002? 2003? or earlier - anyone else remember it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2013)

oryx I remember Heathers - at least I think it was Heathers.. certainly there was a veggie restaurant in Deptford I went to - but nearer to 20 years ago - suppose it would've been the same one.  Can't imagine there were loads.  It was lovely.


----------



## oryx (Nov 17, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oryx I remember Heathers - at least I think it was Heathers.. certainly there was a veggie restaurant in Deptford I went to - but nearer to 20 years ago - suppose it would've been the same one.  Can't imagine there were loads.  It was lovely.


 
I remember going to Heather's in a converted pub in about 2001 but apparently, it was in a small café before that. It was indeed lovely - nothing ever appeared in S London to replace it!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2013)

oryx said:


> I remember going to Heather's in a converted pub in about 2001 but apparently, it was in a small café before that. It was indeed lovely - nothing ever appeared in S London to replace it!



the place I went to was in a cafe, certainly it was in Deptford.  I'll ask my mum if she remembers - she took me there.  It would have definitely been before 2001 though..  between 92 and 96

eta. .. just googled it and it says it was in a greasy spoon.. the place I remember wasn't like that I don't think - but it certainly was in a very industrial place, like a warehouse or something I think.  I'll have to ask my mum because my memory of that part of the 90s is hazy to say the least.


----------



## Breakz (Nov 18, 2013)

Whats going on with the potential antic pub in west norwood, any further updates as planning permission was granted nearly a year ago?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2013)

Breakz said:


> Whats going on with the potential antic pub in west norwood, any further updates as planning permission was granted nearly a year ago?



It's gonna be a pub.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 21, 2013)

anyone know a baby and toddler group in the area, thurs mornings? cheers


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 21, 2013)

BigMoaner said:


> anyone know a baby and toddler group in the area, thurs mornings? cheers



I had been going to check out Tongue Tied Languages down near Streatham Common - but it's off today unfortunately (I was going to have a look at the afternoon session.  It's a paying thing though.  A local mum has just started it up.  http://www.tonguetiedlanguages.com

I'm a bit out of the loop but I think there used to be quite a lot of stuff on in CP on a Thursday.

There's a really useful Streatham Website that lists everything day by day.. gotta run.. kids calling but will post it later.


----------



## kennyken (Nov 23, 2013)

Dan U, i am not the Kennyken, i just couldnt think of a name , but i used to rave back in the day, cant be arsed anymore though


----------



## Smick (Nov 29, 2013)

Another massive shout out for Knights Hill fish bar after tonight's dinner. An utter triumph.

If anyone likes fish and chips which are well priced, huge in portion size, tasty and served by nice people then you won't go wrong. It's worth a drive from Brixton, HH, Streatham or Dulwich to be honest.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I had been going to check out Tongue Tied Languages down near Streatham Common - but it's off today unfortunately (I was going to have a look at the afternoon session.  It's a paying thing though.  A local mum has just started it up.  http://www.tonguetiedlanguages.com
> 
> I'm a bit out of the loop but I think there used to be quite a lot of stuff on in CP on a Thursday.
> 
> There's a really useful Streatham Website that lists everything day by day.. gotta run.. kids calling but will post it later.


cheers. found a baby gym thing in crystal palace.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2013)

Smick said:


> Another massive shout out for Knights Hill fish bar after tonight's dinner. An utter triumph.
> 
> If anyone likes fish and chips which are well priced, huge in portion size, tasty and served by nice people then you won't go wrong. It's worth a drive from Brixton, HH, Streatham or Dulwich to be honest.


it's quite simply the best fish and chips i've ever had. make sure you get the bloke to salt them for you


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2013)

chances of a decent sized flat for a family three beds coming up for under 250k in west norwood?

if not, thornton heath bound!


----------



## han (Dec 2, 2013)

BigMoaner said:
			
		

> it's quite simply the best fish and chips i've ever had. make sure you get the bloke to salt them for you



Wow! 
Is it actually ON Knights Hill?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2013)

han said:


> Wow!
> Is it actually ON Knights Hill?


yep, opposite or therabouts the auction place


----------



## Smick (Dec 3, 2013)

BigMoaner said:


> it's quite simply the best fish and chips i've ever had. make sure you get the bloke to salt them for you


 
One large chips does 3 of us, including our three year old, so we get them unsalted and put our own salt on at home. We buy bottles of onion vinegar in there too and it's great.

Han, it is on the one way system heading back in to West Norwood and just beyond Kwik Fit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 7, 2013)

I noticed work going on in the old Natwest today.. still don't know who's got it Pedder or not Pedder - no one seems sure.  The small business Saturday thing was quite nice I thought.  My eldest had her face painted and got a balloon and a gift for free at Floral Hall.  Then some really nice storytelling in the library with this brilliant storyteller I've seen before doing adult storytelling in the cemetery!  There were some really amazing stilt walkers out there too.  Gaijinboy has gone back out with her for the carol singing whilst I bake some stuff at home with the baby.  This would all be idyllic if I didn't also have a hangover.  Of course, now having spotted the post above I want chips.


----------



## han (Dec 8, 2013)

Smick said:
			
		

> Han, it is on the one way system heading back in to West Norwood and just beyond Kwik Fit.



Great, thanks, sounds like it's worth a bicycle visit from Brixton Hill!


----------



## Manter (Dec 8, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I noticed work going on in the old Natwest today.. still don't know who's got it Pedder or not Pedder - no one seems sure.  The small business Saturday thing was quite nice I thought.  My eldest had her face painted and got a balloon and a gift for free at Floral Hall.  Then some really nice storytelling in the library with this brilliant storyteller I've seen before doing adult storytelling in the cemetery!  There were some really amazing stilt walkers out there too.  Gaijinboy has gone back out with her for the carol singing whilst I bake some stuff at home with the baby.  This would all be idyllic if I didn't also have a hangover.  Of course, now having spotted the post above I want chips.


My issue with the small business Saturday is that it's sponsored by Amex, who have sky high fees and draconian terms and conditions , and therefore aren't accepted by the vast majority of small businesses /derail


----------



## Smick (Dec 8, 2013)

han said:


> Great, thanks, sounds like it's worth a bicycle visit from Brixton Hill!


 
I'd say so. It is certainly better food and value than Kennedy's at Streatham Hill, which is a fantastic chippy.

When I lived in Kellett Road, I used to take the bus to the Tulse Hill chip shop as I couldn't find a decent one in Brixton at all. Brixton has really good restaurants but I never found much in the way of take aways other than fried chicken or speedy noodle.


----------



## lemontop (Dec 8, 2013)

Re Thursday play group. Norwood Park one o clock club is open on a Thursday now for stay and play from 10.30-12 in the morning and also in the afternoon from 1.30-3 I think.


----------



## han (Dec 8, 2013)

Smick said:
			
		

> I'd say so. It is certainly better food and value than Kennedy's at Streatham Hill, which is a fantastic chippy.
> 
> When I lived in Kellett Road, I used to take the bus to the Tulse Hill chip shop as I couldn't find a decent one in Brixton at all. Brixton has really good restaurants but I never found much in the way of take aways other than fried chicken or speedy noodle.



Kennedy's is good, yes. 
You're right, Brixton is lacking a decent chippy. Olleys is overrated imo. 
Knights Hill 'ere I come!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 9, 2013)

Must give the Knight's Hill one a go though the new one in Sydenham on Sydenham Rd near station is very good indeed. Its brand new but with traditional chip shop friers. Sorry bit of West Norwood but worth a mention and yes Olleys is just a bit meh.


----------



## Smick (Dec 9, 2013)

With the reputation of Olleys, I was so excited when I went to there, couldn't wait to get home. I was so disappointed. It was as if the fish had been fried and reheated several times. Tough batter and a big gap to some shrunken fish. I'll never give them the chance to disappoint me again. Especially at those prices.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 9, 2013)

Smick said:


> With the reputation of Olleys, I was so excited when I went to there, couldn't wait to get home. I was so disappointed. It was as if the fish had been fried and reheated several times. Tough batter and a big gap to some shrunken fish. I'll never give them the chance to disappoint me again. Especially at those prices.


I was there last Wednesday with my folks.  Restaurant rather than takeaway, and it was pretty good. Though like you say, eye-wateringly expensive. 
They used to do swordfish which you could have battered and fried. That was awesome. Sadly they are now overfished so they don't sell it any more. 

Best fish and chips I've ever had is in Yorkahire where my folks live.  Village chippy, everything cooked in beef dripping. Lush.


----------



## Smick (Dec 9, 2013)

My brother got married in Harrogate and my dad and I went out for a drive to Skipton. We got chips from a chippy with beef dripping. The chips were nice but I expected a bit of a beefy taste.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 9, 2013)

Crystal Palace drinks although technically at Crown Point:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/crystal-palace-drinks-thursday-19th-december.318211/


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 9, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> the place I went to was in a cafe, certainly it was in Deptford.  I'll ask my mum if she remembers - she took me there.  It would have definitely been before 2001 though..  between 92 and 96
> 
> eta. .. just googled it and it says it was in a greasy spoon.. the place I remember wasn't like that I don't think - but it certainly was in a very industrial place, like a warehouse or something I think.  I'll have to ask my mum because my memory of that part of the 90s is hazy to say the least.



That was Heathers in Deptford - set menu thing in a converted warehouse by the back of the cemetery. I miss that place.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> That was Heathers in Deptford - set menu thing in a converted warehouse by the back of the cemetery. I miss that place.



oryx - must have been a previous incarnation of the greasy spoon version or something?  Very confusing.


----------



## oryx (Dec 9, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oryx - must have been a previous incarnation of the greasy spoon version or something?  Very confusing.



http://deptforddame.blogspot.co.uk/2007/07/blast-from-past.html

I googled Heathers, Deptford and this is one of the entries I got which explains it! It was definitely the restaurant I went to, and I have a feeling that the original in Trundleys Road is still there (despite what people on the linked blog are saying in 2007!) I'm not sure whether it's a) veggie or b) even open - Trundleys Road is pretty desolate TBH and is the kind of place where a café could stay empty for years.............


----------



## oryx (Dec 9, 2013)

...and fish & chips in SE London - a bit far from W Norwood, but we've recently discovered that Seamaster on Forest Hill Road does absolutely magnificent fish & chips.....

I think they are the best I've ever had, and I am used to the really good ones up North fried in beef dripping (it's my partner who's veggie, BTW!!).


----------



## leanderman (Dec 10, 2013)

If i had the cash, and the nerve, I'd open a fish and chip shop in central Brixton.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 10, 2013)

oryx said:


> http://deptforddame.blogspot.co.uk/2007/07/blast-from-past.html
> 
> I googled Heathers, Deptford and this is one of the entries I got which explains it! It was definitely the restaurant I went to, and I have a feeling that the original in Trundleys Road is still there (despite what people on the linked blog are saying in 2007!) I'm not sure whether it's a) veggie or b) even open - Trundleys Road is pretty desolate TBH and is the kind of place where a café could stay empty for years.............



That's the one - a mini street view hunt isn't the easiest way of looking as so much has changed, but I seem to remember it was on that corner opposite the church yard. 

Incredible food.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 10, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> That's the one - a mini street view hunt isn't the easiest way of looking as so much has changed, but I seem to remember it was on that corner opposite the church yard.
> 
> Incredible food.



I did read that but it says it started in a scruffy little cafe and relocated to a pub.. but like you said and I remember, it was in a warehouse.. this is why I'm confused about it all.

also it suggests it was only open evenings.. but I definitely went during the daytime - a Sunday lunch I think (or possibly Saturday).

So I wonder was there another incarnation not mentioned in that article.  oryx


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyway.. I went to Knight's Hill Fish and Chips this evening.  I just had chips, but gaijinboy had plaice too.  The chips were bloody gorgeous, I have to say and GB said the plaice was lovely too.  The large chips was massive and I didn't think we'd be able to eat them all... but we did..


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 11, 2013)

the big problem with now having this knowledge is that I have to pass the place every evening at tea time... it was torture today.  I really really wanted chips!  

Then just down the road someone had had a really nasty bike accident - he must have just been hit moments before.  I hope he (or she) is ok.


----------



## ringo (Dec 12, 2013)

I went to the little old cafe next to Knights Hill Fish & Chips yesterday afternoon in a break from an auction at Roseberys. Proper old school, the place looks like it hasn't changed in 50 years. I had the homemade steak pie with chips and beans. It was like eating my Granny's dinners in the 70's - the cheapest stewing steak, those rough old beans with the little bits in the sauce, gravy with rainbows of oil congealing to a grim jelly as it cools and hardens. Lovely old dear in there, kind of place that you hope will keep going and won't be tuned into another fried chicken shop, but tbh it was a bit grim and I won't be going back.

Also popped down the record and book shop near The Hope. Good selection of reggae, some quite unusual and rare tunes, if that selection is anything to go by. Not cheap though, if you put Ebay prices on LPs you don't last long these days I reckon. You've got to undercut Ebay and run a quicker turnover to survive. Alternative/cult style book selection looked good though, great to have that in WN. Didn't look at the prices though.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 14, 2013)

Tickle Me on Knights Hill is having a new sign put up. I am glad this one has Caribbean spelt correctly. As opposed to the glittery one in their window with only one B.


----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2013)

The old Nat West is being done up and will be.....................................another estate agent - Pedder Properties. Other branches are in East Dulwich & Herne Hill, we must be getting well posh.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

ringo said:


> The old Nat West is being done up and will be.....................................another estate agent - Pedder Properties. Other branches are in East Dulwich & Herne Hill, we must be getting well posh.



oh is that for sure now?  That rumour has been going round for ages.  Apparently Pedder denied it - but I noticed the work going on in there the other day, so I guess it's finally happening!  Shame really - could have been something much more interesting.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 19, 2013)

ringo said:


> I went to the little old cafe next to Knights Hill Fish & Chips yesterday afternoon in a break from an auction at Roseberys. Proper old school, the place looks like it hasn't changed in 50 years. I had the homemade steak pie with chips and beans. It was like eating my Granny's dinners in the 70's - the cheapest stewing steak, those rough old beans with the little bits in the sauce, gravy with rainbows of oil congealing to a grim jelly as it cools and hardens. Lovely old dear in there, kind of place that you hope will keep going and won't be tuned into another fried chicken shop, but tbh it was a bit grim and I won't be going back.
> 
> Also popped down the record and book shop near The Hope. Good selection of reggae, some quite unusual and rare tunes, if that selection is anything to go by. Not cheap though, if you put Ebay prices on LPs you don't last long these days I reckon. You've got to undercut Ebay and run a quicker turnover to survive. Alternative/cult style book selection looked good though, great to have that in WN. Didn't look at the prices though.


 
 If you like this sort of thing you shouldn't miss the Dorchester Restaurant in Leigham Court Road, Streatham Hill. It's really a 1950's timewarp.


----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oh is that for sure now?  That rumour has been going round for ages.  Apparently Pedder denied it - but I noticed the work going on in there the other day, so I guess it's finally happening!  Shame really - could have been something much more interesting.



Yep, saw them putting their signs up. Odd that they should deny it.


----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> If you like this sort of thing you shouldn't miss the Dorchester Restaurant in Leigham Court Road, Streatham Hill. It's really a 1950's timewarp.



Never been in that one. I like them being there but don't necessarily want to eat their food iyswim, depending on the quality.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

ringo said:


> Yep, saw them putting their signs up. Odd that they should deny it.



I read it on another forum and it was quite a while ago now - I thought it was odd too...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

ringo said:


> Never been in that one. I like them being there but don't necessarily want to eat their food iyswim, depending on the quality.



I've heard The Dorchester is very good.. I've looked through a load of times and it does look fantastic.  The problem is it is absolutely not vegetarian friendly.  It is very cheap though.  Lots of old boys and girls dressed up for their lunch.  Spotted dick for pudding.. that sort of thing.


----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I've heard The Dorchester is very good.. I've looked through a load of times and it does look fantastic.  The problem is it is absolutely not vegetarian friendly.  It is very cheap though.  Lots of old boys and girls dressed up for their lunch.  Spotted dick for pudding.. that sort of thing.



Sounds like it might be worth a visit, ta


----------



## boohoo (Dec 19, 2013)

Has any spotted the new leisure centre going up ? I presume it's the hideous bright orange and black lego block.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Has any spotted the new leisure centre going up ? I presume it's the hideous bright orange and black lego block.



actually I had a bird's eye view when I recently went for the open day thing at Julian's School which is right next to it.  It was just a massive pile of rubble then as far as I could see and that was only about 6 weeks ago - I remember thinking that there is no way it'll be up by Spring (but I'd be delighted to be wrong).  I'm a bit confused actually as to whether the lego block is actually the school itself (which has also had some building done) or the new sports centre, I thought it was the school.  I was very very stressed that day.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm not sure what it is but it's not very pretty. Colourful but I might need to take some sunglasses next time I have a look.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

boohoo said:


> I'm not sure what it is but it's not very pretty. Colourful but I might need to take some sunglasses next time I have a look.



if you mean this.. then yes.. it's the new building at Julians.. from the inside and the balconies it has AMAZING views of the city though...


----------



## clandestino (Dec 19, 2013)

The lego block is definitely the new Julians building. 

I live right next door to the Leisure Centre so I can assure you that it's coming along at a right old pace - in fact, the builders have a contract to finish it by the end of Jan, so it'll be done by then, otherwise they'll start paying penalties. I guess it'll take a while to fit out after that, and then it'll be open by the spring.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> It was just a massive pile of rubble then as far as I could see and that was only about 6 weeks ago



You must have been looking at the wrong thing. I went on site about six weeks ago, and went in the building and it's definitely up and there. I saw guys laying the tiles for the swimming pool then.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

clandestino said:


> You must have been looking at the wrong thing. I went on site about six weeks ago, and went in the building and it's definitely up and there. I saw guys laying the tiles for the swimming pool then.



oh well that's good news.  I did think it was a bit odd because I know when the deadline is - there was definitely a huge mound of rubble but maybe it was there as well as the actual building.  I am very very happy that there's a swimming pool opening there so I was a bit depressed when I saw that - so this is good news.  At the time I was very very stressed so couldn't look properly.

How did you get to go on site?  I'd love to see in there.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice thunder happening atm.....is the storm over London or CP\Surrey way?


----------



## clandestino (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oh well that's good news.  I did think it was a bit odd because I know when the deadline is - there was definitely a huge mound of rubble but maybe it was there as well as the actual building.  I am very very happy that there's a swimming pool opening there so I was a bit depressed when I saw that - so this is good news.  At the time I was very very stressed so couldn't look properly.



Yeah, it must have been behind the pile of rubble. It's huge. Come round to ours if you fancy a looksee.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

clandestino said:


> Yeah, it must have been behind the pile of rubble. It's huge. Come round to ours if you fancy a looksee.



have you changed your board name recently?


----------



## clandestino (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> have you changed your board name recently?





Sorry I thought you knew...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

clandestino said:


> Sorry I thought you knew...



 ok... this explains a lot!    I did ask Mrs Clandestino if you were still on the boards recently when I bumped into her because I went to send you a message but you were gone!


----------



## clandestino (Dec 19, 2013)

Still on FB as you know...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

clandestino said:


> Still on FB as you know...



When you said you live right by the new sports centre I was wondering if you knew yourself.. before I knew that you _are_ you.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 19, 2013)

I do wonder if I know myself sometimes...

I've been to West Norwood, but I've never been to me.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 19, 2013)

ringo said:


> Never been in that one. I like them being there but don't necessarily want to eat their food iyswim, depending on the quality.


I've eaten there twice.  It's a bit like someone's nan cooking for you, in a good way.  It's also a bit like eating in a sit com, also in a good way.  It's very cheap, but everything is added up by hand (no till or calculator) and the second time we ate there, their maths was a bit, um, dodgy.  But even with that it's very reasonably priced.


----------



## ringo (Dec 20, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> I've eaten there twice.  It's a bit like someone's nan cooking for you, in a good way.  It's also a bit like eating in a sit com, also in a good way.



Cheers, that's what i was hoping for in the other one, will give them a try.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Dec 21, 2013)

Apparently this http://www.folkofthewood.co.uk/ is a great night out = Folk of the Wood at the portico on Knight's Hill. MrDB went last night, it was sold out, good music, family friendly, kids joining in the Cielidh, MrDB especially rated The Salts. And The Greenravens combined band from Elmgreen and Dunraven. (parental pride).


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 21, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Apparently this http://www.folkofthewood.co.uk/ is a great night out = Folk of the Wood at the portico on Knight's Hill. MrDB went last night, it was sold out, good music, family friendly, kids joining in the Cielidh, MrDB especially rated The Salts. And The Greenravens combined band from Elmgreen and Dunraven. (parental pride).



big chat about that here last night...

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/crystal-palace-drinks-thursday-19th-december.318211/page-3

definitely going to try to go in January if anyone would like to come and I believe some urbanites are playing the music there in February.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> big chat about that here last night...
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/crystal-palace-drinks-thursday-19th-december.318211/page-3
> 
> definitely going to try to go in January if anyone would like to come and I believe* some urbanites are playing the music there in February*.


well that would be worth going to


----------



## ringo (Dec 23, 2013)

Bought all my Xmas veg from the stall by Barclay's, two big bags of all sorts of stuff and only £6.20


----------



## ringo (Jan 7, 2014)

Smick said:


> No, it's supposed to be more or less opposite Mine, in This, That and The Other.
> 
> http://www.knowlesofnorwood.com/
> 
> ...



This, That and The Other is now closed and the shop emptied out.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like the Lidl in Crown Point is being approved. The planning committee's recommendation is to Grant permission and the meeting is on the 6/2/14

I never thought I'd be this excited about a Lidl!


----------



## Smick (Jan 28, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Looks like the Lidl in Crown Point is being approved. The planning committee's recommendation is to Grant permission and the meeting is on the 6/2/14
> 
> I never thought I'd be this excited about a Lidl!


 
I'm a fan of Lidl but I think I'd prefer an Aldi. If you have a car, Norbury and Streatham Lidl are no distance from Crown Point. If you don't own a car, how will you get the 2,000 toilet rolls and a gas welder home?


----------



## discobastard (Jan 28, 2014)

Update on the new pub I spotted today on one of my rare forays onto Facebook.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 28, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Update on the new pub I spotted today on one of my rare forays onto Facebook.



Lets hope it gets through.....although I always worried about the flats above with regards noise and unlike the Railway et al they were there first.

They should have carried on with the site by the Station which has been finished ages.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> I'm a fan of Lidl but I think I'd prefer an Aldi. If you have a car, Norbury and Streatham Lidl are no distance from Crown Point. If you don't own a car, how will you get the 2,000 toilet rolls and a gas welder home?



No car....I'll get a sholley like my nan used to have!


----------



## ringo (Jan 28, 2014)

The former Mine bar is under offer.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 28, 2014)

Did anyone go to the January Folk of The Wood? I couldn't make it, sadly, but will be at the Feb gig.  They are branching out and doing Saturday afternoon gigs at the Effra Social - first one this Saturday, 1st March, starting at 1 or 1.30pm.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2014)

ringo said:


> The former Mine bar is under offer.



blimey that's brave - I wonder what will open and close again very quickly next?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Did anyone go to the January Folk of The Wood? I couldn't make it, sadly, but will be at the Feb gig.  They are branching out and doing Saturday afternoon gigs at the Effra Social - first one this Saturday, 1st March, starting at 1 or 1.30pm.



There is a group of us going for the Feb do as there is a band with some urbanites in it.  The Effra thing is specifically family friendly - can't go this Sat (1 Feb..) but I'm hoping to go in March instead.  Actually should tag Boudicca really as she kindly tried to help me get to the December one.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 28, 2014)

And I'm going to tag el-ahrairah who told me in the pub last time that he is an expert in country dancing


----------



## colacubes (Jan 28, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> And I'm going to tag el-ahrairah who told me in the pub last time that he is an expert in country dancing



Is he now


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 29, 2014)

wait whut?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 29, 2014)

i've barely mastered country walking 

country bass i could handle from a distance.

so an urbanite band, sat 1st march at the effra social?   will see what i can do


----------



## leanderman (Jan 29, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> There is a group of us going for the Feb do as there is a band with some urbanites in it.  The Effra thing is specifically family friendly - can't go this Sat (1 Feb..) but I'm hoping to go in March instead.  Actually should tag Boudicca really as she kindly tried to help me get to the December one.



This is all very well but, when this event happens, I lose my place to have a quick beer while daughter two's at ballet nearby. And no Mango Landin' either.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 29, 2014)

I believe it is happening in a different space from the bar? So that curmudgeonly ballet-dads can still have a pint. I will be there on Saturday as a Guitar Mum. I still haven't made it to the Effra and am looking forward to the 'Ey Up bitter.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I believe it is happening in a different space from the bar? So that curmudgeonly ballet-dads can still have a pint. I will be there on Saturday as a Guitar Mum. I still haven't made it to the Effra and am looking forward to the 'Ey Up bitter.


The Ey Up is pretty nice.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 29, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i've barely mastered country walking
> 
> country bass i could handle from a distance.
> 
> so an urbanite band, sat 1st march at the effra social?   will see what i can do


Well I might have been exaggerating a bit, but didn't you say you did some at primary school? 

Anyway, the one where the urbanites are playing is Fri 21st Feb in the evening.  Unless you have kids, I wouldn't recommend the afternoon one at the Effra.  The children were having a great time at the evening one I went to, and it was lovely to watch fathers & daughters dancing together, BUT I reckon an afternoon one might feel a bit like being at a kids party.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 29, 2014)

clandestino said:


> The lego block is definitely the new Julians building.
> 
> I live right next door to the Leisure Centre so I can assure you that it's coming along at a right old pace - in fact, the builders have a contract to finish it by the end of Jan, so it'll be done by then, otherwise they'll start paying penalties. I guess it'll take a while to fit out after that, and then it'll be open by the spring.



Update - they're nowhere near finishing this.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 29, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i've barely mastered country walking
> 
> country bass i could handle from a distance.
> 
> so an urbanite band, sat 1st march at the effra social?   will see what i can do



The urbanite band is Friday 21 Feb in West Norwood... the March thing is a different event.


----------



## Winot (Jan 29, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I believe it is happening in a different space from the bar? So that curmudgeonly ballet-dads can still have a pint. I will be there on Saturday as a Guitar Mum. I still haven't made it to the Effra and am looking forward to the 'Ey Up bitter.



Come and say hello to the ballet-dads if you make it. We will be there from 4-5pm. I will be with non-ballet daughter as Mrs Winot is abandoning us for the weekend.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 30, 2014)

Winot said:


> Come and say hello to the ballet-dads if you make it. We will be there from 4-5pm. I will be with non-ballet daughter as Mrs Winot is abandoning us for the weekend.


 I will. I will look out for you!


----------



## Winot (Jan 31, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I believe it is happening in a different space from the bar? So that curmudgeonly ballet-dads can still have a pint. I will be there on Saturday as a Guitar Mum. I still haven't made it to the Effra and am looking forward to the 'Ey Up bitter.


 



			
				Effra Social website said:
			
		

> 2 rooms of music, magic and folk dance!


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 1, 2014)

Winot said:


>


It looks as if the room at the front is being reserved as a sanctuary for ballet dads


----------



## Winot (Feb 1, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> It looks as if the room at the front is being reserved as a sanctuary for ballet dads



Alas not. Had to run the gauntlet of the Hooterhobcanning instead.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 12, 2014)

Another new opening in West Norwood, this sounds like it has lots of potential.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2014)

haha... just posted that in the SE London drinks thread... we had been talking about going there for a drinks.  We obviously subscribe to the same forums..


----------



## clandestino (Feb 12, 2014)

Just came to post that too, haha!


----------



## clandestino (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's the text, if that attachment is hard to read...The West Norwood Hotel is set for a takeover…

Nick Willoughby a West Norwood local and two of his friends are armed with a drill, paint brushes and lots of pots and pans as they set to take over The Norwood Hotel and re-open it as The Great North Wood pub and kitchen.

With Nick's background in street food trading, Joe's chef credentials and Kerry's career in events, the plan is to create the perfect local for West Norwooders - a relaxed, family-friendly pub, serving delicious food and great beer. It will be light and airy during the day; a great place to enjoy the papers, a coffee or some lunch and in the evening it will be a cosy haven to have a well deserved drink and enjoy a delicious home cooked meal. When the sun decides to show itself the garden will open and the BBQ will fire up!

Talking about the new pub and kitchen, Nick said, “We are super excited about the opening of The Great North Wood. I’ve lived here for nearly 6 years and it just feels like West Norwood is crying out for a great pub and kitchen.

The Great North Wood kitchen is going to be serious, fun. Our food will be free to roam in whichever direction, creating an exciting, and ever changing menu.

As with our kitchen, our bar will be created to give quality, uniqueness and variety with a rotation of local beers showcasing some of London’s finest breweries, a great little wine list and of course a quality selection of spirits.” 

The refurbishment will begin on the 17th of February and will re-open for the last weekend of March.


----------



## Smick (Feb 12, 2014)

Where is the West Norwood Hotel sited?


----------



## discobastard (Feb 12, 2014)

Smick said:


> Where is the West Norwood Hotel sited?


If you walk up to WN station from Tulse Hill it's just past the station on the left.


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 12, 2014)

discobastard said:


> If you walk up to WN station from Tulse Hill it's just past the station on the left.



Next to West Norwood station in other words 

Chuffed about this....I must be the only person barred from it's previous incumbents.


----------



## Smick (Feb 13, 2014)

discobastard said:


> If you walk up to WN station from Tulse Hill it's just past the station on the left.


 
Cool. Probably a bit far for someone lazy like me, especially if somewhere decent opens in This, That in the mean time.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> Cool. Probably a bit far for someone lazy like me, especially if somewhere decent opens in This, That in the mean time.



They'd have to get a shimmy on - the place by WN station opens at the end of the next month, according to that report. 

I guess they're hoping to capitalise on the foot traffic to and from the leisure centre, as the pub will be just across from the front access path. Hit the gym, then have a pint and a pie.


----------



## ringo (Feb 13, 2014)

I like the look of this and This and That and that leisure centre.


----------



## ringo (Feb 13, 2014)

Try saying that after a few beers.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 13, 2014)

ringo said:


> I like the look of this and This and That and that leisure centre.



Don't forget the cinema too!


----------



## ringo (Feb 13, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Don't forget the cinema too!



It wouldn't have fit the shape of the sentence


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 20, 2014)

So who's on for Folk of The Wood tomorrow night?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> So who's on for Folk of The Wood tomorrow night?



I'm going with a couple of other urbanites who may or may not out themselves.  And there are a few urbanites playing in one of the bands.  So that's 5 from here that I know of.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2014)

just got this which is rather sad.. there really are some awful people out there to do this..

Hello, I am not a local of West Norwood but 2 years ago, after my father passed away, we chose West Norwood Columbarium within the Cemetery to place his ashes. Ever since we have got to know West Norwood and have only been impressed by the kindness of people we have met in passing.

Unfortunately some time between last Friday 14th Feb and  Tuesday 18th Feb when we discovered the incident, my father's urn containing his ashes were stolen from the Columbarium.

We are in a state of absolute distress and would like to ask if anyone has seen * a beige/cream/pale green mottled round marble urn that is quite heavy, about 25cms tall and has gold leaf chinese writing down the front*. We hope that the urn remains sealed but if not the contents are in a red bag that we pray are untouched or undamaged. The urn is not one that is usually found or seen in the UK so would be easily identifiable.

We would be eternally grateful if any sightings of my father's urn can be reported to us  -via WestNorwoodNews.

Angela.


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 20, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> So who's on for Folk of The Wood tomorrow night?


I have a ticket and am prepared to out myself.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok, Boudicca and gaijingirl, I am PMing you with some Top Secret signs as to how I can be identified.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 21, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> just got this which is rather sad.. there really are some awful people out there to do this..
> 
> Hello, I am not a local of West Norwood but 2 years ago, after my father passed away, we chose West Norwood Columbarium within the Cemetery to place his ashes. Ever since we have got to know West Norwood and have only been impressed by the kindness of people we have met in passing.
> 
> ...


 shocking. poor poor people.


----------



## ringo (Feb 21, 2014)

That's really sad about the urn.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2014)

The Lidl proposed for the car sales place on Crown Point has had it's application turned down... they're appealing but looks like no Lidl up there..


----------



## Smick (Feb 21, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> The Lidl proposed for the car sales place on Crown Point has had it's application turned down... they're appealing but looks like no Lidl up there..


 
Hopefully they'll allow an Aldi in.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2014)

Smick said:


> Hopefully they'll allow an Aldi in.



that would be brill.. but no they want something more in keeping with the conservation zone apparently.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 21, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> The Lidl proposed for the car sales place on Crown Point has had it's application turned down... they're appealing but looks like no Lidl up there..


yet - having just sat in a planning appeal recently, the developers have the money to bring in the big guns vs the council and local interests. Unless Croydon are 100% anti-development, then it's possible they will work around it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> yet - having just sat in a planning appeal recently, the developers have the money to bring in the big guns vs the council and local interests. Unless Croydon are 100% anti-development, then it's possible they will work around it.



yeah.. wouldn't be surprising in the least.  I ahve to say I was surprised to hear they'd been turned down in teh first place.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 21, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah.. wouldn't be surprising in the least.  I ahve to say I was surprised to hear they'd been turned down in teh first place.


Does look like a sturdy case against Lidl though. Also saw someone is trying to get flats built behind the parade of shops up there.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2014)

Drinks in Anerley here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...drinks-march-the-anerley-arms-anerley.321292/


----------



## clandestino (Mar 4, 2014)

A photo of the pool on the West Norwood News blog:


----------



## clandestino (Mar 4, 2014)

http://westnorwood.wordpress.com/2014/03/04/swimming-pool-opening-soon/


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 4, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Does look like a sturdy case against Lidl though. Also saw someone is trying to get flats built behind the parade of shops up there.



Does it seem like a sturdy case...just a load of bitching from local traders imo...be happy to hear proper objections.

Chief bitcher is the woman from Crown point bakers....I've already showed my displeasure by leaving her shop a nice review...little does she know that people may want to shop in the area more if they had a reason to go.

Antic has it's license review tonight for the old tat shop....hope it goes well.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 5, 2014)

Antic granted the license! Also the snooker club is possibly going to close. The pace of change in this area is amazing, I've never known anywhere like it...

http://westnorwood.wordpress.com/2014/03/05/knowles-of-norwood-2/


----------



## clandestino (Mar 5, 2014)

It'll be open til 1.30am at the weekend, with recorded music to finish by 1am, according to the documents linked by the blog.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't find a link for the story about the snooker club so maybe it's been taken down...


----------



## boohoo (Mar 5, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Does it seem like a sturdy case...just a load of bitching from local traders imo...be happy to hear proper objections.
> 
> Chief bitcher is the woman from Crown point bakers....I've already showed my displeasure by leaving her shop a nice review...little does she know that people may want to shop in the area more if they had a reason to go.



This is the main objection:


> The development would fail to preserve or enhance the character or appearance of the Norwood Grove Conservation Area and would be detrimental to the visual amenities of the street scene, by reason of its unacceptable scale, appearance, siting, massing and overall design and insufficient landscaping and boundary treatment to Crown Lane. It would thereby conflict with policies 7.4, 7.5, 7.6 and 7.8 of the London Plan 2011, policies SP4.1, SP4.7, SP4.8, and SP4.13 of the Croydon Local Plan: Strategic Policies (CLP1) 2013, and policies UD1, UD2, UD3 and UC3 of the Croydon Replacement Unitary Development Plan (The Croydon Plan) 2006 Saved Policies 2013.



There was only 14 applications against vs 34 for the development. So really has nothing to do with the shops!


----------



## boohoo (Mar 5, 2014)

Another uninspiring pool design in another uninspiring building. Bet there will be no creche!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 5, 2014)

clandestino said:


> I can't find a link for the story about the snooker club so maybe it's been taken down...


 
Any snooker club is going to be struggling in an area where prices are going up tbh (ie the whole of London). They just have to take up a lot of space relative to the amount of money they can bring in.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 5, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Any snooker club is going to be struggling in an area where prices are going up tbh (ie the whole of London). They just have to take up a lot of space relative to the amount of money they can bring in.



It's not used as a snooker club though. It's a club venue, hosting reggae/lover's rock club nights.


----------



## ash (Mar 5, 2014)

clandestino said:


> It's not used as a snooker club though. It's a club venue, hosting reggae/lover's rock club nights.


Looks classy like !!


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 5, 2014)

clandestino said:


> It's not used as a snooker club though. It's a club venue, hosting reggae/lover's rock club nights.



What the fucking fuck..........

Bit of competition for Nanker there!


----------



## discobastard (Apr 4, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Another new opening in West Norwood, this sounds like it has lots of potential.


Anybody know if this is open yet?


----------



## grosun (Apr 4, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Anybody know if this is open yet?



end of April according to their fb page.


----------



## ringo (Apr 4, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> What the fucking fuck..........
> 
> Bit of competition for Nanker there!



Its been a reggae venue for years.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 29, 2014)

Lambeth Council just tweeted this:

*Lambeth Council* ‏@*lambeth_council*  25m
West Norwood Health and Leisure Centre is progressing well, no issues, no conspiracies!

Which makes me wonder what's going on...


----------



## ringo (Apr 30, 2014)

They still haven't announced an opening date have they? Lack of decent communication always leads to rumours and conspiracy theories.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 30, 2014)

A few more tweets on the Leisure Centre...

*Tom Cooper-Smith *‏@*tcoopersmith*  41m
Update on West Norwood Leisure Centre: There's been a flood and electrics are buggered. Delayed opening till June.

*Tom Cooper-Smith *‏@*tcoopersmith*  8m
Called up Better Leisure Head Office. They themselves are waiting for a full update from the Project Team but this was there estimate


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 30, 2014)

West Norwood Library were saying June/July
The Feast people heard June

I think it definitely looks like June though.

Lambeth always said "Spring" and I think late April/early May was what was being mooted.  So that's this week then!  Hurrah!


----------



## discobastard (May 2, 2014)

The Great North Wood is opening this Sunday.  Kitchen not operational yet but they will be BBQing apparently.  Shall try to drop in on Sunday or Monday.

https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatNorthWoodWestNorwood


----------



## boohoo (May 2, 2014)

The pub is looking nice from outside - it is a lovely building.

Looks like same issue of no creche at the West Norwood Leisure centre. Interestingly South Norwood and Thorton Heath Leisure centres have creches - different company running them.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> The pub is looking nice from outside - it is a lovely building.
> 
> Looks like same issue of no creche at the West Norwood Leisure centre. Interestingly South Norwood and Thorton Heath Leisure centres have creches - different company running them.



Better = Worse


----------



## gaijingirl (May 3, 2014)

so.. word on the FB mum's site is that Mine Bar has been rented by the Portuguese Deli a few doors down and/or is going to be something called "Champagne and Chocolate"...  (according to the application on the door apparently).


----------



## T & P (May 3, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> so.. word on the FB mum's site is that Mine Bar has been rented by the Portuguese Deli a few doors down and/or is going to be something called "Champagne and Chocolate"...  (according to the application on the door apparently).


At least it's not Champagne & Chocolat.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 4, 2014)

Champolate, that's what they should call it.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 4, 2014)

I think it's another missed opportunity for champagne and frottage.


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2014)

How long does it take for councils & their contractors to complete minor road works in this country? The works by the church have been going on for fucking ages already.


----------



## Smick (May 4, 2014)

T & P said:


> How long does it take for councils & their contractors to complete minor road works in this country? The works by the church have been going on for fucking ages already.


 
The stretch to the left has been potholed and resurfaced and dug up and potholed for the past 5 years.


----------



## alfajobrob (May 5, 2014)

I went to the opening of the Great North Wood yesterday. I have never seen so many children or buggies in one place it made a creche look like a pensioners club. 
Apart from that the food looked good and the staff were happy if slightly flustered. I'll try the place in an evening one night, lots of beers available but lack of cider on tap.
That is all.


----------



## Aitch (May 5, 2014)

yeh popped into the Great North Wood today it was busy, we sat outside had a pint and a burger which have to say was excellent.  Crowd could be described as blandsville but I can forgive that on just opening, will def pop in again.


----------



## discobastard (May 5, 2014)

Aitch said:


> yeh popped into the Great North Wood today it was busy, we sat outside had a pint and a burger which have to say was excellent.  Crowd could be described as blandsville but I can forgive that on just opening, will def pop in again.


Me too. Had a burger and buffalo wings. Really good. The pulled pork looked amazing but they ran out just before I ordered. Decent selection of beers too. 
Reckon it will be well worth a visit in the evening.


----------



## ringo (May 6, 2014)

Aitch said:


> yeh popped into the Great North Wood today it was busy, we sat outside had a pint and a burger which have to say was excellent.  Crowd could be described as blandsville but I can forgive that on just opening, will def pop in again.



We did the same with the kids. Decent grub, nice beer, friendly staff. We thought you looked a bit stiff too


----------



## ringo (May 7, 2014)

Norwood High Street is now West Dulwich. Is this the furthest Dulwich has crept so far or is this normal in estate agent speak and I haven't noticed.

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-45691106.html


----------



## clandestino (May 7, 2014)

Can't remember if I posted this here but Mrs Clandestino was in the Salvation Army hall the other day for one of the jumble sales, and overheard them saying that the building had been sold. Wonder what's going to become of that?


----------



## grosun (May 7, 2014)

ringo said:


> Norwood High Street is now West Dulwich. Is this the furthest Dulwich has crept so far or is this normal in estate agent speak and I haven't noticed.
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-45691106.html




Weird, you'd think West Norwood would be selling point enough, given recent press, & my god, what's happened to house prices too.. that's crazy! Mind you, I've just looked around there & 3 bed houses in the roads leading up the hill from Royal Circus (Broxholm Road etc) are now 650k+ Aren't those Clapham type prices, or am I behind the times & they've moved further off into the stratosphere? Who can afford these prices?

This can only end badly (for everyone), and I wish it would hurry up & do so.


----------



## ringo (May 7, 2014)

grosun said:


> Weird, you'd think West Norwood would be selling point enough, given recent press, & my god, what's happened to house prices too.. that's crazy! Mind you, I've just looked around there & 3 bed houses in the roads leading up the hill from Royal Circus (Broxholm Road etc) are now 650k+ Aren't those Clapham type prices, or am I behind the times & they've moved further off into the stratosphere? Who can afford these prices?
> 
> This can only end badly (for everyone), and I wish it would hurry up & do so.



West Dulwich prices are still higher than West Norwood, but WN has now got to about the same levels as Clapham and East Dulwich. I predict that because of the useful transport links, new leisure centre and better schools WN will overtake East Dulwich soon.


----------



## Smick (May 7, 2014)

I had thought that Lambeth wanted to knock down B&Q and the petrol station and put a pedestrianised square. That would make West Norwood a lot more popular.

East Dulwich is fairly awful for rail transport. The station is quite far away from most of the hip and happening Lordship Lane.


----------



## grosun (May 7, 2014)

Smick said:


> I had thought that Lambeth wanted to knock down B&Q and the petrol station and put a pedestrianised square. That would make West Norwood a lot more popular.
> 
> East Dulwich is fairly awful for rail transport. The station is quite far away from most of the hip and happening Lordship Lane.



Yeah, I think that fell through.. whichever big supermarket they were expecting to fund it (hopefully not Tesco, but probably them, as I've heard they own half the high street), decided they didn't have the funds. They're now looking to develop it piecemeal. I saw some plans for Iceland to be demolished/rebuilt with some flats above, but not sure if that's going ahead either.


----------



## Manter (May 7, 2014)

ringo said:


> Norwood High Street is now West Dulwich. Is this the furthest Dulwich has crept so far or is this normal in estate agent speak and I haven't noticed.
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-45691106.html


its the london disease, every area pretending to be somewhere it isn't.


----------



## boohoo (May 7, 2014)

Lambeth are planning some planned panels for Norwood 

http://nag.verystudio.webfactional.com/actions.php - press the link: urban graphics.

Talk about soul less.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2014)

Smick said:


> East Dulwich is fairly awful for rail transport. The station is quite far away from most of the hip and happening Lordship Lane.


 
On the upside though it is ideally placed for the far more tempting joys of Champion Hill and Dulwich Hamlet FC.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 7, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Can't remember if I posted this here but Mrs Clandestino was in the Salvation Army hall the other day for one of the jumble sales, and overheard them saying that the building had been sold. Wonder what's going to become of that?



oh no!  I've liked having the Sally Army there... it's a lovely little building too - I wonder what it would be though?  Doesn't seem like it could be flats really.


----------



## Smick (May 7, 2014)

I'd be surprised if it doesn't have a listing or preservation order on it.

What happened to the parole office next door?


----------



## clandestino (May 7, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> oh no!  I've liked having the Sally Army there... it's a lovely little building too - I wonder what it would be though?  Doesn't seem like it could be flats really.



It's got quite a neat forecourt so that could be used for something. It's not really the spot for a restaurant with outside seating, but the way West Norwood's going, who can tell...and it would be right opposite the edible bus stop!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 8, 2014)

Just got this in my inbox... Nanker Phelge's favourite kind of "hobby shop"  

Otter Trading are taking over the shop premises at 17 Knights Hill SE27 0HS which have been vacant for many years. The shop will sell gifts & kitchenware with a cafe/bistro. Otter Trading has applied for a licence for music & to sell wine & beer up to 11pm although they plan to normally close by 7pm.  Comments on the licence application due by Thursday 22nd May . See :
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/business-...licence-comments/current-licence-applications


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 8, 2014)

how much to be a member


----------



## gaijingirl (May 8, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> how much to be a member



 

I don't think it's quite gotten to that stage just yet... although the OTC thread has been one of the most amusing in a long while.


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2014)

How dull


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> I'd be surprised if it doesn't have a listing or preservation order on it.
> 
> What happened to the parole office next door?


Empty and up for sale/rent.

http://propertylink.estatesgazette....-norwood-road-harpenden-house-london-se27-9az


----------



## clandestino (May 8, 2014)

I love hobby shops. I wish there were more of them. Record shops are hobby shops after all...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 8, 2014)

I like kitchenware - but I already like the Better Homeware shop for that.  I wonder what sort of music they'll do?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2014)

skiffle....spoons...washboards...tea chests...you buy it
..they play it!


----------



## Me76 (May 9, 2014)

I have just been informed that a pint of lager in the new great north wood is £5.30. As someone who works in central London, drinks there and has never paid that type of price I have to ask what planet they think they are on?


----------



## Smick (May 9, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I have just been informed that a pint of lager in the new great north wood is £5.30. As someone who works in central London, drinks there and has never paid that type of price I have to ask what planet they think they are on?


 I wonder what pint that is.

I've had a pint of Peroni in the Watling on Bow Lane 50p cheaper than the Railway and a pint of Meantime Pale Ale at the Sugarloaf on Cannon St cheaper than the fiver the Rosendale charge.


----------



## Me76 (May 9, 2014)

It's Amstel.

They do Heineken at £4.90 apparently. Which is still out of order.

There are obviously cheap places in central London but really?  It's West Norwood ffs!


----------



## twistedAM (May 9, 2014)

Me76 said:


> It's Amstel.
> 
> They do Heineken at £4.90 apparently. Which is still out of order.
> 
> There are obviously cheap places in central London but really?  It's West Norwood ffs!



Amstel is cheaper to buy in than Heineken so it's odd that it is more expensive.
How much is a pint in the Horns these days?


----------



## Smick (May 9, 2014)

I always thought of Amstel to be a budget brand.

In Dublin, most Dutch beers other than Heineken, which is brewed in Cork, is cheap. Dutch Gold, the ultimate cheap lager, Oraanjeboom, Amstel. All cheap.

But anyway, £5.30 for a pint of anything is too expensive, especially in West Norwood. Maybe a pint you couldn't drink all night, like Leffe or Hoegaarden.


----------



## Me76 (May 9, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> How much is a pint in the Horns these days?


Kroenenburg (sp) £3.80 fosters £3.50.


----------



## twistedAM (May 10, 2014)

Smick said:


> I always thought of Amstel to be a budget brand.
> 
> In Dublin, most Dutch beers other than Heineken, which is brewed in Cork, is cheap. Dutch Gold, the ultimate cheap lager, Oraanjeboom, Amstel. All cheap.
> 
> But anyway, £5.30 for a pint of anything is too expensive, especially in West Norwood. Maybe a pint you couldn't drink all night, like Leffe or Hoegaarden.



In the UK, Heineken is 5% and Amstel 4% so always more expensive. 
Heineken own Amstel (or at least have distro rights in the UK) and it's their competitor against Carlsberg, Carling and that hideous slop Fosters.


----------



## Smick (May 10, 2014)

Called into the Great North Wood earlier and really liked it. Definitely loads of kids but we had ours with us.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 14, 2014)

£5.30? yeah ok then mate - that puts this particular establishment well and truly off my tick list


----------



## Smick (May 14, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> £5.30? yeah ok then mate - that puts this particular establishment well and truly off my tick list


 
I am not sure it was that expensive. My wife had a glass of wine which was £5.50 on the wine menu. I got a pint of Heineken and a glass of apple juice and it came to £10.50. So unless the fruit juice is free for kids, I'd think it is £4 for a pint of Heineken. Let's face it, all pubs are expensive.


----------



## discobastard (May 14, 2014)

Smick said:


> I am not sure it was that expensive. My wife had a glass of wine which was £5.50 on the wine menu. I got a pint of Heineken and a glass of apple juice and it came to £10.50. So unless the fruit juice is free for kids, I'd think it is £4 for a pint of Heineken. Let's face it, all pubs are expensive.


£4.20 for a pint of Black Sheep IIRC. Which is pretty much par for the course. 

Am pretty sure they were billed as 'opening prices' behind the bar.


----------



## Smick (May 14, 2014)

Smick said:


> I am not sure it was that expensive. My wife had a glass of wine which was £5.50 on the wine menu. I got a pint of Heineken and a glass of apple juice and it came to £10.50. So unless the fruit juice is free for kids, I'd think it is £4 for a pint of Heineken. Let's face it, all pubs are expensive.


 
There were wines cheaper than £5.50 btw. She just wanted that one.

I am a terrible cheapskate and there was nothing in the prices that put me off going back compared to other pubs.

I prefer to get friends round to my flat and drink cans though as it is cheaper.


----------



## leanderman (May 14, 2014)

discobastard said:


> £4.20 for a pint of Black Sheep IIRC. Which is pretty much par for the course.
> 
> Am pretty sure they were billed as 'opening prices' behind the bar.



Good beer.


----------



## discobastard (May 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Good beer.


One of the best. Proper Yorkshire. 
Though my (sadly very rare) favourite is probably Tim Taylor's bitter.


----------



## richtea (May 15, 2014)

Popped into The Great North Wood the other day out of curiosity. Found it pretty awful to be honest, but then I do like my pubs dingy and half empty. Didn't stay long enough for a pint and after reading the prices on here I won't be doing so anytime soon. I've been a West Norwood resident for the past four years and am finding the pace of change quite unsettling at the moment. Can't everything just stay as it is? And bring back El Mina!


----------



## madolesance (May 15, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Kroenenburg (sp) £3.80 fosters £3.50.





twistedAM said:


> Amstel is cheaper to buy in than Heineken so it's odd that it is more expensive.
> How much is a pint in the Horns these days?



The Horn has been bought by the lido folks so a big change will be on the way.


----------



## Me76 (May 15, 2014)

madolesance said:


> The Horn has been bought by the lido folks so a big change will be on the way.


Contracts not signed yet and that may not be going ahead.


----------



## Smick (May 15, 2014)

madolesance said:


> The Horn has been bought by the lido folks so a big change will be on the way.


 
How did you hear that?

With This, That and the Other becoming an Antic pub, the Great North Wood and now this, I can understand the comparisons to East Dulwich.


----------



## madolesance (May 15, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Contracts not signed yet and that may not be going ahead.



That was the plan I heard but didn't realise contracts had not been signed.


----------



## Me76 (May 15, 2014)

Confirmed today: Alison is staying in charge of the Horns. 

This means at least one pub that isn't the size of a shoebox will stay ungentrified.


----------



## clandestino (May 15, 2014)

Just received this text message - "Disaster...hipsters in West Norwood!"

Think my other half just walked past the new pub


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2014)

Could this be your Italian clandestino?

A new Italian bistro is planned for West Norwood.at 31 Knights Hill SE27 0HS, opening until 11pm and serving Italian cured meats, cheeses,home made pizzas and British roasts.

Comments on the licence must be made by Friday 30th May. For details see: www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Business/LicencesStreetTrading/AlcoholEntertainmentLateNightRefreshment/CurrentApplications.htm

The Garden Gastro Bar will take over the premises of the long standing Cardinal Cafe, famous for its bacon butties.


----------



## clandestino (May 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Could this be your Italian clandestino?
> 
> A new Italian bistro is planned for West Norwood.at 31 Knights Hill SE27 0HS, opening until 11pm and serving Italian cured meats, cheeses,home made pizzas and British roasts.
> 
> ...



Yay!


----------



## clandestino (May 17, 2014)

15 seats in the restaurant, plus a garden. Sounds great!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2014)

3 of the applications on that link are for WN.. the gift shop/bistro, the Italian and Chocolate and Champagne!


----------



## Me76 (May 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> 3 of the applications on that link are for WN.. the gift shop/bistro, the Italian and Chocolate and Champagne!


I'm not sure whether to be happy about that or not.


----------



## discobastard (May 17, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I'm not sure whether to be happy about that or not.


What are your reservations?


----------



## Me76 (May 17, 2014)

I'm in a place at the moment where west Norwood is turning into a different place than I moved into 18 years ago.  

I understand that change happens and I need to deal with it. But it's probably the champagne and chocolate thing that is disturbing me the most.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I understand that change happens and I need to deal with it. But it's probably the champagne and chocolate thing that is disturbing me the most.



that does seem completely random.. especially as it seems to be from the Portuguese deli people (someone said).. not sure what to make of that tbh...

I'm not too fussed about all the pubs/restaurants etc.  We very rarely use such places anyway.  I just want the bloody sports centre to open.


----------



## leanderman (May 17, 2014)

Me76 said:


> But it's probably the champagne and chocolate thing that is disturbing me the most.



Exactly: You should never mix the two

Champagne needs cheese straws or fish 

Chocolate is muscat or port


----------



## discobastard (May 18, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I'm in a place at the moment where west Norwood is turning into a different place than I moved into 18 years ago.
> 
> I understand that change happens and I need to deal with it. But it's probably the champagne and chocolate thing that is disturbing me the most.


It sounds to me like they're trying to cash in on what's happened in Brixton. I don't have a problem with that. Though I know some people just don't like the idea of champagne because of what it can represent.  But there is so much empty space in West Norwood that I'm happy for it to be filled with variety. And if it doesn't work then it'll close I guess. 
I'm applauding anybody that tries to bring something new to WN.


----------



## playghirl (May 18, 2014)

I lived in WN for. 8 years after Brixton before moving back to Sydney. When I left there were chicken shops, charity shops and bookmakers. I welcome shops bring busy!
I loved the Horns, followed by a curry at Lal Baag. There is room in WN for a mixture of businesses. Remember how successful the Fishmongers became on opening?


----------



## clandestino (May 18, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> 3 of the applications on that link are for WN.. the gift shop/bistro, the Italian and Chocolate and Champagne!



So C&C is going to be in the old Mine bar? Any more info on what it's going to be?

Pace of change round here is insane. And loads yet to come, I'm sure. Once the leisure centre, the cinema, the new pub open....then there's the fire station, the samaritans place...


----------



## boohoo (May 18, 2014)

It was inevitable that West Norwood would get gentrified. It has nice housing stock, not bad transport links, now the facilities - leisure centre et al - are coming into place, it'll become very desirable. Lot of people are being displaced out of Brixton and are probably looking for somewhere fairly close.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2014)

boohoo said:


> It was inevitable that West Norwood would get gentrified. It has nice housing stock, not bad transport links, now the facilities - leisure centre et al - are coming into place, it'll become very desirable. Lot of people are being displaced out of Brixton and are probably looking for somewhere fairly close.



I think the people being displaced out of Brixton started _quite_ some time ago.  Now people renting in Tulse Hill/WN/Streatham are having to look further down to South Norwood/Norbury.  We only left Brixton for that reason and we couldn't afford Tulse Hill if we were moving now.  Anyway, same old conversation.

clandestino - I don't know - someone (earlier on this thread I think) said it is the Portuguese deli a few doors up who has bought the old Mine Bar.  I'm not sure Champagne and chocolate would work there tbh but then it has such a poor history that site I might just be predisposed to think negatively towards it.  It's not clear from the planning application what it's going to be... except they don't even seem to want to play recorded music.


----------



## discobastard (May 27, 2014)

I've just been past Chocolate and Champagne on the bus (bit too fast to take a photo). It's now open. And it looks from the outside like many other deli cafe type places. Certainly nothing like any of the champagne bars I'm a member of 
I'll try and get a proper look/pic on the way home.


----------



## clandestino (May 27, 2014)

Yes, we had a look today. Looks like a regular deli cafe. Big TV on the wall, lots of cakes in the window. Looks nice enough. Good luck to them. I hope they can make it work.


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 21, 2014)

Had tea and cake in Chocolate Champagne a couple of days ago.  They have some very fancy continental style cakes which are well worth stopping by for. Swathed in redcurrants and cherries and the like.

Tea was served in a pot, which was good too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2014)

West Norwood gets a mention in this Irish Sun article, not for great reasons....

http://www.thesun.ie/irishsol/homep...st-Larry-Murphy-to-a-South-London-boozer.html


----------



## clandestino (Jun 24, 2014)

It says "a desirable London suburb" - that's quite a telling indication of how the perception of the area has changed, as it was written from an outsider's perspective.

I know there's been lots of changes to WN in the last few years, but I was still surprised to see that tbh.


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2014)

ringo said:


> I went to the little old cafe next to Knights Hill Fish & Chips yesterday afternoon in a break from an auction at Roseberys. Proper old school, the place looks like it hasn't changed in 50 years. I had the homemade steak pie with chips and beans. It was like eating my Granny's dinners in the 70's - the cheapest stewing steak, those rough old beans with the little bits in the sauce, gravy with rainbows of oil congealing to a grim jelly as it cools and hardens. Lovely old dear in there, kind of place that you hope will keep going and won't be tuned into another fried chicken shop, but tbh it was a bit grim and I won't be going back.



Looks like the Cardinal Cafe have reheated their last pies:

A new Italian bistro is planned for West Norwood.at 31 Knights Hill SE27 0HS, opening until 11pm and serving Italian cured meats, cheeses,home made pizzas and British roasts.
Comments on the licence must be made by Friday 30th May. For details see:  www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Business/LicencesStreetTrading/AlcoholEntertainmentLateNightRefreshment/CurrentApplications.htm
The Garden Gastro Bar will take over the premises of the long standing Cardinal Cafe, famous for its bacon butties.
http://westnorwood.wordpress.com/page/2/


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

same news in post #784 Ringo... 

as long as Knight's Hill chipper doesn't go... i'd be gutted.  That's my big treat these days.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 25, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> same news in post #784 Ringo...
> 
> as long as Knight's Hill chipper doesn't go... i'd be gutted.  That's my big treat these days.


And best chipper for a long way. Their small is what everyone else counts as large


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

Me76 said:


> And best chipper for a long way. There small is what everyone else counts as large.



I haven't found better... love it.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 25, 2014)

ringo said:


> Looks like the Cardinal Cafe have reheated their last pies:
> 
> A new Italian bistro is planned for West Norwood.at 31 Knights Hill SE27 0HS, opening until 11pm and serving Italian cured meats, cheeses,home made pizzas and British roasts.
> Comments on the licence must be made by Friday 30th May. For details see:  www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Business/LicencesStreetTrading/AlcoholEntertainmentLateNightRefreshment/CurrentApplications.htm
> ...



It's still open if you want to grab your last pie though....I think I'll wait until the new place starts mind


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 25, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> same news in post #784 Ringo...
> 
> as long as Knight's Hill chipper doesn't go... i'd be gutted.  That's my big treat these days.




I don't want to disappoint you but I was driving past the other day and it seemed to be a kebab place now or something.
Might be wrong though as you have to concentrate on driving on that one-way as there's always some dick that tries to make it into a two-lane road so they can cut in, and sometimes there's even some other bright spark wanting to make it a three-way highway.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> I don't want to disappoint you but I was driving past the other day and it seemed to be a kebab place now or something.
> Might be wrong though as you have to concentrate on driving on that one-way as there's always some dick that tries to make it into a two-lane road so they can cut in, and sometimes there's even some other bright spark wanting to make it a three-way highway.



no.. I got chips there last week.  There's a kebab shop next door or next door but one.  I go past daily on my commute.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 25, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> I don't want to disappoint you but I was driving past the other day and it seemed to be a kebab place now or something.
> Might be wrong though as you have to concentrate on driving on that one-way as there's always some dick that tries to make it into a two-lane road so they can cut in, and sometimes there's even some other bright spark wanting to make it a three-way highway.



Are you trying to give us all a heart attack.....that's the chippies job!


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 25, 2014)

Has anyone eaten at the Great North Wood yet, it looks good?


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 25, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Are you trying to give us all a heart attack.....that's the chippies job!



I said _seemed_ to be another business. Could be wrong but there's definitely a new fast food place on that stretch very close to where the chippy is/was.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

The chipper is definitely still there - unless they removed it between my journey home this evening and now and turned it into a kebab shop next to the other kebab shop.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Has anyone eaten at the Great North Wood yet, it looks good?



I think ringo and someone else have.. and commented on it - possibly on this very thread?


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 25, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> I said _seemed_ to be another business. Could be wrong but there's definitely a new fast food place on that stretch very close to where the chippy is/was.



I walk\cycle past everyday....there's a old sign on a shop that says "bagel and juices" that has been uncovered. I'm probably wrong though  and would be glad if there is a new one.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 25, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I think ringo and someone else have.. and commented on it - possibly on this very thread?



Errrrr....I was hoping for a more current review


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Errrrr....I was hoping for a more current review



it's only been open 5 minutes!... as intimated by your "yet"...


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 25, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> it's only been open 5 minutes!... as intimated by your "yet"...



I couldn't remember if it had been reviewed already, I was too lazy to search and just wanted it put on a plate...like lunch if I go there tomorrow


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> I couldn't remember if it had been reviewed already, I was too lazy to search and just wanted it put on a plate...like lunch if I go there tomorrow



just looked back.. I think you went?, then Ringo, then Smick... you didn't eat by the sounds of it - they did and really liked it.  I'm in my cups so might be confused.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 25, 2014)

I was under the impression that the Italian place is opening soon. I hope so - looking forward to it!

I met gaijinmum briefly today by the way gg...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

clandestino said:


> I was under the impression that the Italian place is opening soon. I hope so - looking forward to it!
> 
> I met gaijinmum briefly today by the way gg...



hahaha!  Really?  She was in a great mood when I saw her so whatever you did - it was very good!


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 25, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> just looked back.. I think you went?, then Ringo, then Smick... you didn't eat by the sounds of it - they did and really liked it.  I'm in my cups so might be confused.



Your confused...I'm confused as well. 

Checking back on thread, I didn't eat that day a couple of posters did but it was the bbq outside as it was a "soft opening" on the Feast day.

I thought someone might have eaten from the pub kitchen since it opened. I shall report back if not anyway.  They can expect a harsh but fair critique


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Your confused....
> 
> Checking back on thread, I didn't eat that day a couple of posters did but it was the bbq outside as it was a "soft opening" on the Feast day.
> 
> I thought someone might have eaten from the pub kitchen since it opened. I shall report back if not anyway.  They can expect a harsh but fair critique



ok.. well enjoy.    I've seen lots of good reviews elsewhere so I hope it's good for you.


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> just looked back.. I think you went?, then Ringo, then Smick... you didn't eat by the sounds of it - they did and really liked it.  I'm in my cups so might be confused.


 
We showed up, six of us, for lunch on a Friday afternoon, only to be told that they are not doing lunch yet. Something to do with staff. While we were deciding what to do, a further four people arrived to get lunch. I'd say they have lost quite a bit of ££ by not doing lunch.

We walked to the Rosendale instead and had a good time.


----------



## ringo (Jul 4, 2014)

West Norwood Health and Leisure Centre will be opening on July 28th.
In a phased opening, the Better Leisure Centre will be the first to open its doors, with the health services and customer service centre welcoming clients later in the summer.
The leisure centre will house a 100-station fully equipped state of the art gym, group exercise studio and a 25m swimming pool.

http://love.lambeth.gov.uk/west-norwood-health-and-leisure-centre-to-open-on-28-july/


----------



## discobastard (Jul 4, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Has anyone eaten at the Great North Wood yet, it looks good?


I ate there just after opening - think the kitchen was still a little wobbly/not quite ready.  Had buffalo wings w blue cheese dip - v nice indeed.  Also shared a burger with a friend - again, really good.  

I also went to the night when they had the Donostia tapas kitchen takeover thing, just on a whim.  It was... OK.  Went by recently and there's a barbecue platter they were doing - ribs and corn and all sorts.  £32 for two people - it was massive mind.  Looked good.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 6, 2014)

Live band in the Northwood tonight. Jazzy funk stuff.  Quite cool and dragged me in for one more pint on the way home.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jul 9, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I ate there just after opening - think the kitchen was still a little wobbly/not quite ready.  Had buffalo wings w blue cheese dip - v nice indeed.  Also shared a burger with a friend - again, really good.
> 
> I also went to the night when they had the Donostia tapas kitchen takeover thing, just on a whim.  It was... OK.  Went by recently and there's a barbecue platter they were doing - ribs and corn and all sorts.  £32 for two people - it was massive mind.  Looked good.



Yep, I must admit the food is good. It's upper price range for pub grub so it should be though.

It's definitely not the place I'd go for a pint...more to try and impress a date type venue which is why I went for lunch....I was pretending I eat out like that all the time 

I'm looking forward to the new Italian place opening as well....I wonder if they will do lasagne takeaways?


----------



## clandestino (Jul 21, 2014)

I think the new Italian place has opened - it's called Pintadera. 

Anyone been yet?


----------



## discobastard (Jul 21, 2014)

clandestino said:


> I think the new Italian place has opened - it's called Pintadera.
> 
> Anyone been yet?


Where is it again? Is definitely on my list. 

I also spotted a interesting looking new cafe thing opposite the GNW the other day. Can't remember what it was called though. Ai'ejo or something?


----------



## clandestino (Jul 21, 2014)

Near to the GNW I think. Might be the place you spotted?


----------



## discobastard (Jul 22, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Near to the GNW I think. Might be the place you spotted?


I think it's something else - but perhaps somebody can put me right.  Here's a picture of it when it was being fitted out (the comments would suggest its a cafe).  It's literally right opposite GNW.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2014)

A(hard a like cat)-choh(soft ch like loch) a(hard a like cat) caf-eh-AR-eh


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 22, 2014)

I went there on Sunday - great staff - really friendly, welcoming and helpful
had lots of interesting options for vegetarian/vegan food as well as meat 
quick service but let us linger for ages too


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2014)

I went in that Champagne and Chocolate place on Monday. It was shit.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 23, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I went there on Sunday - great staff - really friendly, welcoming and helpful
> had lots of interesting options for vegetarian/vegan food as well as meat
> quick service but let us linger for ages too



In the Italian or Ajo a? Good to hear there's veggie options, whichever it is...


----------



## discobastard (Jul 28, 2014)

Walked past another new one yesterday.  Taormina, Italian deli and cafe, almost opposite Beamish & McGlue. It's relentless...


----------



## lemontop (Jul 28, 2014)

The new sports centre opened today apparently.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jul 28, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Walked past another new one yesterday.  Taormina, Italian deli and cafe, almost opposite Beamish & McGlue. It's relentless...



Its got to be unsustainable for all these places though...I know it's getting richer....but most people have to work during the day and its not a shopping area that ladies who lunch spend time in and there can't be masses of trade during the week surely?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 28, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Its got to be unsustainable for all these places though...I know it's getting richer....but most people have to work during the day and its not a shopping area that ladies who lunch spend time in and there can't be masses of trade during the week surely?


When I lived near Victoria Park the pace of cafe -re-cation was astounding . It reached a sort of critical mass in about 2008 where each new cafe or hobby business just kept bringing more people to the Are a.  Of course the park was a draw too...


----------



## CONDEX (Jul 28, 2014)

Word is that Strowgers hardware shop to close..
Also went into C&C tonight had hardly any food left then there card machine was not working...Wont be back..
Tamorina accross the road appears a better bet...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2014)

CONDEX said:


> Word is that Strowgers hardware shop to close..
> Also went into C&C tonight had hardly any food left then there card machine was not working...Wont be back..
> Tamorina accross the road appears a better bet...



oh no... I love Strowagers... that would be a real shame.  It's one of those sort of shops that have been around since my childhood but which are rapidly disappearing under an onslaught of gift shops and delis.  Where do people buy their individual screws and stuff from?  What do you do when you need a broom handle?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2014)

btw West Norwoodians.. this is happening tonight - 7:30pm onwards at the Great North Wood - all welcome..

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-east-london-drinks-august-and-beyond.325972/page-4

ringo


----------



## grosun (Jul 29, 2014)

CONDEX said:


> Word is that Strowgers hardware shop to close..


Nooo.. that's terrible news. I love that shop. He'll sell you nails by weight, and has been incredibly helpful whenever i've gone in asking about anything.


----------



## ringo (Jul 29, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> btw West Norwoodians.. this is happening tonight - 7:30pm onwards at the Great North Wood - all welcome..
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-east-london-drinks-august-and-beyond.325972/page-4
> 
> ringo



Cheers, bit hectic as just got back from a week away and I'm supposed to be going to the new leisure centre tonight to sign up to their gym, not drinking beer, will see how I'm doing for time 

BTW we ate lunch  in the GNW last week between our travels. Once again they were really nice, a bit useless at knowing what their beer was like but it's kept well. The pulled pork burger and fries was really good, only annoyance was they they won't do a tab. The barmaid said they can only do one when the bar manager was in there. She did go and ask her supervisor if we could have a tab but he said no.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 29, 2014)

ringo said:


> Cheers, bit hectic as just got back from a week away and I'm supposed to be going to the new leisure centre tonight to sign up to their gym, not drinking beer, will see how I'm doing for time


I'm also planning to join up (and also drink less beer) - let us know how it goes.  I've had a look on the site for prices, but they've not made them easy to find...


----------



## ringo (Jul 29, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I'm also planning to join up (and also drink less beer) - let us know how it goes.  I've had a look on the site for prices, but they've not made them easy to find...



Just spent 10 minutes on their website, bit rubbish. They do a Better Gym membership which gives you access to the gym and then pay as you go for the pool at £3 a pop. Sounds OK, and there's no joining fee if you sign up before the end of August, but their website doesn't have the drop down option for joining that scheme. They do say no contract, which gets rid of one annoying tactic they all used to use. No prices but Mrs R joined a few weeks ago in the old library and she's paying £40 a month. She asked about a corporate discount as she works for Southwark Council but that was more expensive! She struggled to find out about family membership too, which should be cheaper.

I'll go down there tonight, see if the staff are any better at providing info and have a look at the gym, see if its any good.


----------



## ringo (Jul 29, 2014)

Apparently I got the  bit about the memberships wrong. It was Camberwell gym who were more expensive for corporate etc. She has the corporate membership from WN gym which gets her gym, pool and all fitness classes for £40pm.


----------



## ringo (Jul 29, 2014)

Just found some pics on the Better website


----------



## Smick (Jul 29, 2014)

Did they put a creche in? Membership prices seem to reference a creche.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2014)

Smick said:


> Did they put a creche in? Membership prices seem to reference a creche.



nope... at least not according to angry local mums' FB groups.


(or more accurately, angry mums on local mums' FB groups)


----------



## Smick (Jul 29, 2014)

Absolute idiots. Neither Streatham nor West Norwood with a creche. These places seem to be run solely for profit. No better than Virgin Health or whatever they're called!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2014)

I could be wrong.. I'm optimistic/pessimistic (depending on your take on things) in that respect... 

we should get ringo to double check this evening before he comes for a pint.


----------



## ringo (Jul 30, 2014)

Finished a bit late to get to pub, but a big thumbs up for the new leisure centre 

Nice friendly staff signing everyone up and the place looks great. Pool looks inviting and was 28.8 degrees. Check sessions because it was empty for some reason when I got there and didn't open again til 6pm.

The full menu - gym, swimming etc is £42.60pm. Pay as you go didn't look like a great option, over £8 for a gym session, not far off that for swimming. Quick sign in screen in the lobby gives you your wristband for the gym in a couple of seconds.

The gym is really well laid out. Not aimed at the heavy free weight body builder crowd, but there's already Flaxman for that round here, so no barbells except incorporated into a couple of machines, just dumbbell sets. Brand new Technogym machines, loads of cycle and running machines, a few rowing, cross-trainer and hand pedal machines. Several water points, air con, Bose sound system, TV's. 

The heavier weight training equipment like bench press, squat machines and dumbbells from 10KG up to very heavy are up one end. The opposite end has cardio equipment and smaller dumbbells, mats, steps, medicine & kettle balls, torso blocks, punch bag etc. Nice touch for women who don't want to be in amongst the big sweaty grunters. 

Those pics above must have been taken before they finished it because they don't show all the flash stuff, bit of an own goal because it looks much nicer and more colourful than the sterile shots on the website.

The community health area that's not open yet looks like it'll include a Dr surgery, dentist etc, but pretty sure there's no creche.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 30, 2014)

i assume they are giving free trials? wouldn't mind a free swim one day. does it have jacuzzi, sauna and all that jazz?


----------



## Smick (Jul 30, 2014)

No creche. Way to ensure minimum utilisation during the day.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 30, 2014)

ringo said:


> Finished a bit late to get to pub, but a big thumbs up for the new leisure centre
> 
> Nice friendly staff signing everyone up and the place looks great. Pool looks inviting and was 28.8 degrees. Check sessions because it was empty for some reason when I got there and didn't open again til 6pm.
> 
> ...


£42.60 is actually not bad if you get unlimited gym and pool.


----------



## ringo (Jul 31, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> i assume they are giving free trials? wouldn't mind a free swim one day. does it have jacuzzi, sauna and all that jazz?



Doubt it. Pretty sure there's a sauna but if there's any fucking jazz I'm leaving.


----------



## ringo (Jul 31, 2014)

discobastard said:


> £42.60 is actually not bad if you get unlimited gym and pool.



Competition has finally caught up with the gym racket. It's about the same as I paid for the shit hole that was Streatham gym in the 90's, and the great but gym only Flaxman in the last few years. To get access to a brand new gym with pool etc and no contract seems like a decent deal at last.

Mrs R used the pool last night and suggested the temperature reading on the doorway in reception was the outside temperature, not the pool, which was considerably cooler than that.

Found out why it closes for a bit around tea time - during the day part of the floor lifts up to make a shallow/kids end, then later they drop it back down for adult swimming.


----------



## Smick (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm sure that the creche decision is easily changed.

Cllr jeremyclyne fired off a good few emails to numerous bastards, few of whom replied, asking about hydrotherapy pools in either Streatham or West Norwood so we wouldn't have to travel all the way to Peckham for our daughter.

Unfortunately Lambeth has decided that Jezzer is surplus to requirements.

So who do we bombard with emails to get this sorted?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2014)

Good luck with that... did you not see the rather large campaign to get a creche in Streatham - including a large number of parents turning up with placards to protest at the official opening (they were "told off").  Promises were made that something would happen - but of course nothing did.


----------



## Smick (Jul 31, 2014)

No, I didn't see it, but I wasn't looking out for it. I'll fire off a few emails anyway, if only to ease my boredom.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2014)

Smick said:


> No, I didn't see it, but I wasn't looking out for it. I'll fire off a few emails anyway, if only to ease my boredom.



Don't worry about me being eeyore.. I've just reached record lows of cynicism about the whole thing.  I should probably fire off some emails myself if I get half a moment... 

boohoo


----------



## ringo (Aug 2, 2014)

UKIP twats have set up a table & are giving out leaflets outside Barclays. I dropped by to tell them bollocks.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 4, 2014)

clandestino said:


> In the Italian or Ajo a? Good to hear there's veggie options, whichever it is...



Hey clandestino - you were right - the Ajo'a place is actually Pintadera.  Was in the GNW last night and they've now got extra signage above it.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 5, 2014)

Cool, looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 30, 2014)

Went for a swim at the pool - it's small but clean and nice and light - in some ways I prefer it to the one at Streatham.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 9, 2014)

What's Glennie road like? Sister-in-law is planning to move there, from down here


----------



## boohoo (Sep 9, 2014)

It's on a hill - there are nice view from Royal Circus. You can catch the 417 along Leigham Court Road to Streatham or the other way to Crystal Palace


----------



## clandestino (Sep 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> What's Glennie road like? Sister-in-law is planning to move there, from down here



It's fine. A little bit out of the way. You can get the 417 as boohoo says, or the 315 goes from near there to Balham. Otherwise it's a walk down the hill to Tulse Hill. I live nearby and it's a safe area.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 9, 2014)

It'll feel very different to the life and bustle of Brixton, but if she's buying then now's a good time to move to WN.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 9, 2014)

While I'm here...I'm disappointed that the new Italian closes at 7pm. I was hoping to be able to go there for an evening meal. Fingers crossed it extends its opening hours.

On the plus side, I've been playing a lot of ping pong since the leisure centre opened. I know there's not much there, but I love the little park outside. Such a lovely atmosphere of an evening.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 10, 2014)

Antic just tweeted this:

*Antic London* ‏@*Antic_London*  1h
Step forward @*NorwoodKnowles* our NEWEST #*West* Norwood venue located on Norwood Road. Building work to start shortly!

With a photo of the This That And The Other shop...so looks like it's all go!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 12, 2014)

I popped in The Great North Wood pub on Sunday...they serve food on metal plates...like in the war. I left.


----------



## Smick (Sep 12, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I popped in The Great North Wood pub on Sunday...they serve food on metal plates...like in the war. I left.


Is the war not good?

Blitz spirit, gravy instead of tights, kids playing in the bomb sites, chirpy cockneys cheering the queen mother, God bless her, as she fucks off to the safety Balmoral after having looked the East End in the eye as one of her palaces was also blown up.

I once bought my wife a packet of Victory V. She tried one, spat it out and said "that tastes like the war!"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 12, 2014)

Herne Hills has a bar in an Anderson Shelter, Norwood has a pub serving food on WW2 metal plates....

There's a theme brewing amongst these south london joints...


----------



## T & P (Sep 12, 2014)

Stand by for The Tulse Hill Hotel to put a Spitfire in the garden when they reopen.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## T & P (Sep 12, 2014)

I'd have a pint in such beer garden even in heavy rain


----------



## clandestino (Sep 14, 2014)

Not been the best weekend for the health and leisure centre. 

We went on Saturday afternoon and the lights went out in the pool so they had to ask everyone to get out of the pool. We hung around for ten minutes only to be told that the pool was shutting as they couldn't get the lights to go back on. We got dressed and went to get a refund, by which point the lights had come back on again, and the pool was open. The manager said he had no idea why the lights had gone off or how they'd come back on again, and couldn't promise that it wasn't going to happen again. 

Today, they had no running water - so no showers, toilets etc - but I think they were still letting people use the pool.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 21, 2014)

West Norwood Snooker Club is closing. Last party there next weekend.

They posted this on their FB page:

IT IS WITH SADNESS THAT WE HAVE TO ANNOUNCE THE CLOSURE OF WNSC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THIS IS DUE TO THE SIGN OF THE TIMES ( MORE BUILDING OF FLATS)
SO AFTER 3 DECADES OF WORKING & PARTYING & SERVING THE COMMUNITY WE ARE CLOSING OUR DOORS. 

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE PAST & PRESENT ALSO PEOPLE WHO ARE NO LONGER WITH US FOR THEIR SUPPORT AND IMPORTANTLY THE FRIENDSHIPS WE HAVE MADE. 

SO WITH SADNESS PAUL & LIZ ASWELL AS ALL THE STAFF WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKYOU & GOODBYE ON SATURDAY 27 SEPTEMBER AT THE SNOOKER HALL 
THE VERY VERY LAST DANCE WILL TAKE PLACE !!!!!!
£2 DANCE SPECIAL


----------



## clandestino (Oct 7, 2014)

From the Friends Of West Norwood LIbrary page on Facebook:



A council spokesperson says....
"The Council and the Picturehouse expect to complete the legal documents by the middle of October 2014. A public announcement will be made when this has been done. There will also be local publicity.

A detailed costing of the redevelopment will be undertaken once the legal agreements are finalised. This will take approximately 12 weeks as it involves getting a better understanding of the design and materials to be used in the redevelopment. This information will be put alongside the existing information about the structure and condition of the building to come up with the cost.

Subject to completion of the business development and planning process, that we aim of have the building open and operational by Autumn/Winter 2017. "


----------



## clandestino (Oct 7, 2014)

I really thought the library/cinema would be open much sooner than this. It's good news that it's still going ahead but I'm disappointed by the delay.

In other news, the South London Theatre closes soon for 18 months and then reopens in 2016 after a full refit, including opening up the front of the building and creating a foyer/cafe. I went on the tour on Open Day Weekend, and the plans sounded exciting. Such an amazing building, will be great to see it spruced up.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 7, 2014)

I overheard whilst wandering the Jumble trail concerns that West Norwood was going to become like East Dulwich... maybe?


----------



## clandestino (Oct 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I overheard whilst wandering the Jumble trail concerns that West Norwood was going to become like East Dulwich... maybe?



I've certainly never seen change so rapid in an area. I don't think we'll go the full East Dulwich, but WN's definitely tidying itself up a bit. Let's face it, it was long overdue. As long as the new places are run by folk as nice as those at The Floral Hall rather than the grumpy snobs at Beamish And McGlue, I'll be happy. We'll see...

I went on the Jumble Trail and really enjoyed it. It was a great way to wander round the local area, meet the neighbours, and pick up some bargains. I hope they do another one soon.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 7, 2014)

clandestino   -seems lots of cafes opening. It did need a bit of a boost - just hope it isn't going to lose its charm. 

I enjoyed meeting local people and I love wandering up and down the hilly back streets.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 7, 2014)

But yeah, in the four years from 2013 to 2017, West Norwood will have gained a health and leisure centre, a library/cinema, a redone theatre, two new pubs (Great North Wood and Knowles), a record shop, plus a variety of bars and cafes. Amazing really.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I enjoyed meeting local people and I love wandering up and down the hilly back streets.



Yes, us too. Some of the houses on Julians and the roads around there look amazing. And we met such a variety of people - we had our kids with us and so it was very easy to get chatting to the people on the stalls who were generally parents too. About half way through we nipped out to Feast and it suddenly seemed busy and impersonal, so I was happy to get back to the backstreets and having random chats with the stall holders.


----------



## ringo (Oct 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I overheard whilst wandering the Jumble trail concerns that West Norwood was going to become like East Dulwich... maybe?



I think WN might overtake East Dulwich. I went to a bbq at some mates of mates in ED about 4 years ago and they were all complaining at the rubbish schools in the area. WN now has much better schools and better transport links, on top of all the other improvements listed above. 

I haven't compared house prices between the two areas, that might be some sort of indicator. Wouldn't be surprised if the gap had reduced between the two.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 7, 2014)

ringo said:


> I think WN might overtake East Dulwich. I went to a bbq at some mates of mates in ED about 4 years ago and they were all complaining at the rubbish schools in the area. WN now has much better schools and better transport links, on top of all the other improvements listed above.
> 
> I haven't compared house prices between the two areas, that might be some sort of indicator. Wouldn't be surprised if the gap had reduced between the two.




Judging by situation of a friend who lives in ED, prices there have risen a fair bit more than in Brixton and schools now much better.


----------



## ringo (Oct 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Judging by situation of a friend who lives in ED, prices there have risen a fair bit more than in Brixton and schools now much better.



Good, I'd rather we stayed West Norwood than turned into East Dulwich


----------



## Smick (Oct 7, 2014)

ringo said:


> I think WN might overtake East Dulwich. I went to a bbq at some mates of mates in ED about 4 years ago and they were all complaining at the rubbish schools in the area. WN now has much better schools and better transport links, on top of all the other improvements listed above.
> 
> I haven't compared house prices between the two areas, that might be some sort of indicator. Wouldn't be surprised if the gap had reduced between the two.



The train in East Dulwich is actually quite a bit away from the commercial centre, taking that to be focussed around the Co-Op in Lordship Lane. The buses are slow due to the traffic queuing to get round the roundabout at the bottom. West Norwood you've got Tulse Hill and West Norwood stations right there, linking you to Clapham Junction, London Bridge and the Thameslink stations.

But I can't ever see West Norwood getting a Jojo Maman Bébé or a butchers like William Rose. Not in the next few years anyway.

Maybe poor transport links is a good thing if you are a stay at home mum who spends her days taking the girls to and from JAGS in the Range Rover Sport while your husband cycles his £1,500 bike in to work in town. Keeps the outsiders out.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 7, 2014)

ringo said:


> Good, I'd rather we stayed West Norwood than turned into East Dulwich



Agreed. Not much a fan of the place. 

My sister has just bought a place in Egremont rd, W Norwood.


----------



## ringo (Oct 8, 2014)

Whats the best Dr surgery in WN? Is the one that's moved to the sports centre any good?

Deerbrook has been awful from day one but have outdone themselves now. Wasted two days getting blood tests because they only have 2 doctors and you have to turn up and wait around for hours hoping to see one. Now I've rung them and found they've had the results for a week but didn't tell me and they won't give me the results. The Dr is never in so I can't speak to him to get them. He won't call anyone back or post/email them to me. The receptionist told me she expects the results were OK or I'd have heard something, seemed to be a bit of a waste of time to her


----------



## grosun (Oct 8, 2014)

ringo said:


> Whats the best Dr surgery in WN? Is the one that's moved to the sports centre any good?
> 
> Deerbrook has been awful from day one but have outdone themselves now. Wasted two days getting blood tests because they only have 2 doctors and you have to turn up and wait around for hours hoping to see one. Now I've rung them and found they've had the results for a week but didn't tell me and they won't give me the results. The Dr is never in so I can't speak to him to get them. He won't call anyone back or post/email them to me. The receptionist told me she expects the results were OK or I'd have heard something, seemed to be a bit of a waste of time to her



I haven't visited them since they moved to the sports centre, but I've been with them for a while, & seen them a few times. They've always been fine as far as I've been concerned. All the doctors are nice & seem good, and I've not had trouble getting appointments. The only off-putting thing about them was that their old premises were a bit scruffy, but that'll obviously not be the case any more.


----------



## ringo (Oct 8, 2014)

grosun said:


> I haven't visited them since they moved to the sports centre, but I've been with them for a while, & seen them a few times. They've always been fine as far as I've been concerned. All the doctors are nice & seem good, and I've not had trouble getting appointments. The only off-putting thing about them was that their old premises were a bit scruffy, but that'll obviously not be the case any more.



Cheers, might give them a go


----------



## Smick (Oct 18, 2014)

I took my daughter to the new leisure centre today and really enjoyed it. They've got 10m cordoned off and it's 80cm in height. It was fairly quiet for a Saturday afternoon and the staff were all dead on.

only complaint is no family changing. My daughter freaked out a bit as I took her to a cubicle in the gents' and an older man was getting changed in the central area.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 18, 2014)

Might go and check it out.

Almost went today but the person I spoke to on reception was totally useless - couldnt tell me when there were and werent classes or if there was a shallow bit to take a baby, was as though she'd never been to the pool let alone working there.  Was worried we'd go and find it crammed with lane swimmers or lessons so we went to Crystal Palace.  (Not an unmitigated success - nice training pool but was a bit chilly)


----------



## Smick (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah,I tried to find out about classes. Found out that they are fully booked, but it took a lot of work to find out what times they are on at.

The pool could definitely do with being a few ° warmer.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 19, 2014)

They only put classes online if there are spaces available. It's annoying. I missed out on a Thursday class - online one day but gone the next. Went to Crystal Palace instead.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 19, 2014)

Smick said:


> I took my daughter to the new leisure centre today and really enjoyed it. They've got 10m cordoned off and it's 80cm in height. It was fairly quiet for a Saturday afternoon and the staff were all dead on.
> 
> only complaint is no family changing. My daughter freaked out a bit as I took her to a cubicle in the gents' and an older man was getting changed in the central area.



There is family changing. It's immediately to your left when you first go in. There's four cubicles.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 25, 2014)

We had a rather nice West Norwood day today - completely impromptu.  We decided to give the family swimming a go and it was nice - mostly because it was very quiet.  As the end we had both sections of the pool just to ourselves.  This made it relatively stress free.  Then, we decided to treat ourselves to lunch.  We looked at Otter which looked lovely but gaijinboy was seduced by the Italian food at The Garden - which really was very lovely.  Otter looks much more family orientated but we still had a good time with the kids at The Garden.  I'd like to go there for a date really - it is quite cosy, low key, excellent food and they have nice drinks I think.  Gaijinboy was made up with the best tiramisu ever (he's got a thing for them). Then we called into the Portico Gallery which had this Open Works thing going on - the kids did some pottery with clay (O made "woman with chickenpox") and I did a completely random drumming workshop.  We got given a free jar of chilli jam and went to the playground outside the leisure centre which is in the process of getting some swings to add to the rather vertiginous climbing pyramid.  There's so much going on everywhere, it's great.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 25, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> We had a rather nice West Norwood day today - completely impromptu.  We decided to give the family swimming a go and it was nice - mostly because it was very quiet.  As the end we had both sections of the pool just to ourselves.  This made it relatively stress free.  Then, we decided to treat ourselves to lunch.  We looked at Otter which looked lovely but gaijinboy was seduced by the Italian food at The Garden - which really was very lovely.  Otter looks much more family orientated but we still had a good time with the kids at The Garden.  I'd like to go there for a date really - it is quite cosy, low key, excellent food and they have nice drinks I think.  Gaijinboy was made up with the best tiramisu ever (he's got a thing for them). Then we called into the Portico Gallery which had this Open Works thing going on - the kids did some pottery with clay (O made "woman with chickenpox") and I did a completely random drumming workshop.  We got given a free jar of chilli jam and went to the playground outside the leisure centre which is in the process of getting some swings to add to the rather vertiginous climbing pyramid.  There's so much going on everywhere, it's great.



Excellent. Do you think the gallery stuff will be on tomorrow, we might follow your lead?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 25, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Excellent. Do you think the gallery stuff will be on tomorrow, we might follow your lead?



i'm not sure - I don't think so.  They gave out a newspaper about it and there was a whole page with a schedule on it and it's all for today.  They had loads of 30 minute taster sessions in all kinds of things - there was a singing thing going on when we arrived.  Other stuff was, "how to fix a bike tyre", "how to knit", "photography basics", "simple sourdough", various language classes etc.  This is part of some skill swap/barter project.  There seems to be lots of other projects going on too - sharing fruit from the back gardens as there are so many fruit trees round here.  Some people have made a bee friendly garden outside the bus garage.  There's a public play/play streets project, a cooking thing where people get together to batch cook meals and take home portions for the week.  A sewing workshop.  www.theopenworks.org  It all seems very well organised and professional - I wonder where the funding is coming from?  I have noticed this stuff happening on the perimeters of my thinking but you know what it's like with kids, work etc...


----------



## clandestino (Oct 26, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> There's so much going on everywhere, it's great.



This is exactly what I love about West Norwood.

It feels like the area has been suddenly given permission to try out whatever it wants and it's just going for it. There's so many bizarre, random things going on, it's almost hard to keep up. I was vaguely aware the Open Works stuff was going on and I didn't really understand what it was all about, but it felt good to know that yet another initiative was having a go.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 26, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> i'm not sure - I don't think so.  They gave out a newspaper about it and there was a whole page with a schedule on it and it's all for today.  They had loads of 30 minute taster sessions in all kinds of things - there was a singing thing going on when we arrived.  Other stuff was, "how to fix a bike tyre", "how to knit", "photography basics", "simple sourdough", various language classes etc.  This is part of some skill swap/barter project.  There seems to be lots of other projects going on too - sharing fruit from the back gardens as there are so many fruit trees round here.  Some people have made a bee friendly garden outside the bus garage.  There's a public play/play streets project, a cooking thing where people get together to batch cook meals and take home portions for the week.  A sewing workshop.  www.theopenworks.org  It all seems very well organised and professional - I wonder where the funding is coming from?  I have noticed this stuff happening on the perimeters of my thinking but you know what it's like with kids, work etc...


It seems to be a Lambeth Council initiative. Fair play to them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It seems to be a Lambeth Council initiative. Fair play to them.



They did mention Lambeth was involved but I was a bit surprised to see the extent to which this was happening.  I remember a while back they took over an empty shop in WN to discuss things - I _think _that was the same thing - like clandestino says, so much seems to be happening at once, it's difficult to keep up!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Also, I must say, with regards to WN swimming pool, that whilst I think the building itself is ugly, it's quite nice swimming in the pool.. at the far end they have two strips of window which run the width of the pool giving views onto leafy trees.  It's quite nicely done.  Not as good as the entire glass wall at Downham overlooking commonland but still pretty nice.  Also they are putting more stuff into the playground there.. I chatted with the contractors and they're currently putting in swings and thought there might be more to come.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 26, 2014)

The Garden is lovely! Nice staff and excellent food and mojitos!


----------



## Smick (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone ever get a Chinese takeaway from the place opposite the fire station? I'm in on my own so unlikely to spend the £10 minimum to get delivery so planning to head out on foot.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 30, 2014)

Smick said:


> Anyone ever get a Chinese takeaway from the place opposite the fire station? I'm in on my own so unlikely to spend the £10 minimum to get delivery so planning to head out on foot.



Let us  know if it's any good. We normally get ours from the unfortunately named No 2 Chinese.


----------



## ringo (Oct 30, 2014)

Smick said:


> Anyone ever get a Chinese takeaway from the place opposite the fire station? I'm in on my own so unlikely to spend the £10 minimum to get delivery so planning to head out on foot.


yes, I think the red one with the restaurant area is better. Jade Garden maybe? Wish I remembered properly cos one was OK and the other crap.


----------



## ringo (Oct 30, 2014)

Still looking for a really good Chinese


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 30, 2014)

ringo said:


> Still looking for a really good Chinese



Have you tried No 2? It's pretty standard tbh but we can get a meal for the pair of us for under twenty quid and there's enough left for pickings/breakfast the next day.

I was recommended oiishi in Streatham the other day. Not strictly chinese, also does Thai, Japanese and Vietnamese. Really delicious food.


----------



## Smick (Oct 30, 2014)

I just ended up driving to Number 2. It was either that or else buy some ribs or chicken wings to get it over a tenner. I'm not sure which is less slovenly.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 30, 2014)

Smick said:


> I just ended up driving to Number 2. It was either that or else buy some ribs or chicken wings to get it over a tenner. I'm not sure which is less slovenly.



Ooh what did you get? Any good?


----------



## ringo (Oct 31, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Have you tried No 2? It's pretty standard tbh but we can get a meal for the pair of us for under twenty quid and there's enough left for pickings/breakfast the next day.
> 
> I was recommended oiishi in Streatham the other day. Not strictly chinese, also does Thai, Japanese and Vietnamese. Really delicious food.



Nope, where is it? Sounds alrigh, we'll eat all that


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 31, 2014)

ringo said:


> Nope, where is it? Sounds alrigh, we'll eat all that


http://no-2.co.uk/

http://oishii-lambeth.co.uk/oishii-menu.html


----------



## Sammy Bartram (Oct 31, 2014)

HI all, long -time lurker, first-time poster here.

Chinese take aways: Jade Garden in Tulse Hill is very good. Speedy, efficient delivery and excellent ribs.

Big fan of the Garden Bistro, lovely people who really care about their food. Just a bit worried it will soon be impossible to get a table there - it's pretty small.


----------



## ringo (Oct 31, 2014)

poptyping said:


> http://no-2.co.uk/
> 
> http://oishii-lambeth.co.uk/oishii-menu.html



Cheers


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2014)

Been using oishii for years but stopped about 9 months ago because it went so badly downhill. So let us know if it's any good because it used to be quite handy.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 31, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Been using oishii for years but stopped about 9 months ago because it went so badly downhill. So let us know if it's any good because it used to be quite handy.



We got food from there on Sat night for the first time and really enjoyed it


----------



## colacubes (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah, we'd also stopped using Oishii for the same reason.  However, we did try No.2 and were v impressed


----------



## Smick (Oct 31, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Ooh what did you get? Any good?



I got a char siu fu Yung, aka pork omelette, with fried rice and crackers. It was gorgeous.

I think that No 2 is by no means fancy, which Oishii tries to be. It's cheap as chips and with massive portions. Probably a load of msg in there, given that it tastes so good. My wife likes to go for quality over quantity which was why I used her absence as an excuse to get a No 2.


----------



## Smick (Oct 31, 2014)

There used to be a little Chinese on between Brockwell Park Gardens and the Tulse Hill Hotel. My argument always was that for something to look so bad, yet stay trading, the food must be really good. Unfortunately my wife didn't share my sentiments and we never went before it shut up shop.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 31, 2014)

Smick said:


> I got a char siu fu Yung, aka pork omelette, with fried rice and crackers. It was gorgeous.
> 
> 
> I think that No 2 is by no means fancy, which Oishii tries to be. It's cheap as chips and with massive portions. Probably a load of msg in there, given that it tastes so good. My wife likes to go for quality over quantity which was why I used her absence as an excuse to get a No 2.




Yep that's pretty much why we like it. No nonsense, greasy chinese innit. Perfect for a lazy night in front of the tellybox. We used to get take away from hungs on Railton Rd but much prefer number 2.

It is nice to have something a bit more special from time to time tho so we are always on the hunt for other places.


----------



## Oula (Oct 31, 2014)

Mr Oula did one if the great cook things last week - he cooked about 50 portions of fish and chorizo stew for everyone to take home. I think someone involved with Open works is from Lambeth Council so presumably some funding coming from there. Mr Oula is also involved in doing a "box shop" of stuff from local makers in L'Arche at the feast this sunday and then it might be open some evenings afterwards. It seems like they are tryin to make that place open a bit more and more inviting. Portico gallery are also having regular film nights and asking for people to get involved with programming for after Xmas. 

Those are just a few of the things I know about going on in West Norwood.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> Anyone ever get a Chinese takeaway from the place opposite the fire station? I'm in on my own so unlikely to spend the £10 minimum to get delivery so planning to head out on foot.



There are two next to each other. The sit down place Jade Garden (which does takeaway) does great food, i go there a lot. The one next to it is not so great but I have only tried it once though.

Nether are as good as the Number 2 though.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> There used to be a little Chinese on between Brockwell Park Gardens and the Tulse Hill Hotel. My argument always was that for something to look so bad, yet stay trading, the food must be really good. Unfortunately my wife didn't share my sentiments and we never went before it shut up shop.



I used to live opposite. it was dire.


----------



## Smick (Nov 1, 2014)

Fingers said:


> I used to live opposite. it was dire.


Don't ruin my dreams.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 5, 2014)

I went to West Norwood swim pool to family swim at the weekend - wasn't bad. Wrote a blog post: http://littlelambeth.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/taking-baby-for-swim-part-6-west.html


----------



## ringo (Nov 12, 2014)

They've finally managed to open the path down the side of the new sports centre. Can't work out what has changed in the 2 months since they opened, but good that it's all open now.


----------



## Smick (Nov 12, 2014)

ringo said:


> They've finally managed to open the path down the side of the new sports centre. Can't work out what has changed in the 2 months since they opened, but good that it's all open now.


Where does it lead to? We usually walk up past the station and turn right there. Is there an easier way to get in?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 12, 2014)

Smick said:


> Where does it lead to? We usually walk up past the station and turn right there. Is there an easier way to get in?



It leads to Canterbury Grove. If you're coming from that side of WN, then it makes it slightly easier - before you had to go through the estate, adding an entire two minutes to your journey - but if you're coming from the high street then you're better off going through the main entrance.


----------



## grosun (Nov 12, 2014)

ringo said:


> They've finally managed to open the path down the side of the new sports centre. Can't work out what has changed in the 2 months since they opened, but good that it's all open now.


They've added some wooden fencing along one side of the path, so the people underneath's gardens aren't overlooked by folk walking along the path.. 2 months' wait, all for a bit of fencing which took them a day to erect.


----------



## ringo (Nov 14, 2014)

grosun said:


> They've added some wooden fencing along one side of the path, so the people underneath's gardens aren't overlooked by folk walking along the path.. 2 months' wait, all for a bit of fencing which took them a day to erect.



Saw that last night, not sure how I managed to miss it the first time, it's massive


----------



## nagapie (Nov 18, 2014)

What food do they do at the Great North Wood?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 18, 2014)

nagapie said:


> What food do they do at the Great North Wood?



Burgers and that. They looked tasty. Iirc around the £10.50 mark


----------



## Smick (Nov 19, 2014)

We went there on Saturday, just had some chips for ourselves, but got my daughter the kids' menu fish and chips and it was really good. Probably sufficient for an adult, really good quality. £6.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 19, 2014)

Any veggie food


----------



## Sammy Bartram (Nov 19, 2014)

They always have a couple of veggie dishes on the menu. Food there is better than average for a pub.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 20, 2014)

Sunday lunch at the Conquering Hero on Beulah hill is good. Mind their pet pig though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 1, 2014)

nagapie said:


> What food do they do at the Great North Wood?



We had a roast there last Sunday. One of the best pub roasts I've had in a long while. It was pricey tho, £18.50 for roast beef. Worth it for a special treat tho.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 1, 2014)

poptyping said:


> We had a roast there last Sunday. One of the best pub roasts I've had in a long while. It was pricey tho, £18.50 for roast beef. Worth it for a special treat tho.


 
do you mean yesterday?  'cos we went yesterday for the first time.  We chose the cheaper things tbh but it was nice - very cosy, we were right by a woodburner.  My food was ok - not amazing though - my fault for choosing a dish I make a fair bit at home probably.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 1, 2014)

poptyping said:


> We had a roast there last Sunday. One of the best pub roasts I've had in a long while. It was pricey tho, £18.50 for roast beef. Worth it for a special treat tho.



We were there a couple of Fridays ago. The food was very good but left me bankcrupt as pretty expensive; it was mr nags' birthday though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 1, 2014)

Nah not yesterday, week before. The only criticism I had was there wasn't enough gravy. They brought us some more to share but it wasn't hot, imo gravy should be. The beef was bloody delicious tho.

We spent about £80 for the two of us including drinks and a dessert that we shared. But it was payday weekend so fuck it. Won't be in a position to afford a treat like that for a while so it was very nice to do.

nagapie gaijingirl


----------



## ringo (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone know if they've finished laying the new floor in the West Norwood Leisure Centre gym yet? Not much point going there when most of it is roped off and only a few machines/weights available.


----------



## ringo (Dec 8, 2014)

ringo said:


> Anyone know if they've finished laying the new floor in the West Norwood Leisure Centre gym yet? Not much point going there when most of it is roped off and only a few machines/weights available.



Yes ringo , they've relaid the floor and it all looks lovely now


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 8, 2014)

what about a xmas-newyear-ish meal at conquering hero - boohoo and anyone else?


----------



## ringo (Dec 10, 2014)

From http://westnorwood.wordpress.com/:

After almost 25  years as our local Member of Parliament, Dame Tessa Jowell  will be stepping down at the next  general  election .  Tessa has been a fantastic local MP and has been very closely involved in many key issues in West Norwood, including the delivery of the new Health and Leisure Centre, the setting up of Elmgreen School and West Norwood Feast.

The local Labour Party selected Helen Hayes to be the Labour candidate in Dulwich & West Norwood at the general  election  on 7th May 2015.  Helen has lived locally for almost 20 years and has two small children who attend a local school. Helen has a background in town planning and urban regeneration and she is currently a councillor in the constituency. You can find out more about Helen at www.helenhayes.org.uk or follow her on twitter at @helenhayes_.


----------



## buscador (Dec 10, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> what about a xmas-newyear-ish meal at conquering hero - boohoo and anyone else?



I like the Conq. and its resident pig.

boohoo said the food's quite good iirc.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 12, 2014)

Work has finally started on Knowles Of Norwood...http://www.knowlesofnorwood.com/


----------



## discobastard (Dec 12, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Work has finally started on Knowles Of Norwood...http://www.knowlesofnorwood.com/


They seem to have missed the boat a bit withe Great North Wood and Tulse Hill Hotel opening. But good luck to em.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 12, 2014)

I get the impression that clearing the back bit was an important part of the project. They applied for some sort of planning to use that area....not sure if it was passed or not. Can't quite remember the details now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2014)

clandestino said:


> I get the impression that clearing the back bit was an important part of the project. They applied for some sort of planning to use that area....not sure if it was passed or not. Can't quite remember the details now.



Wasn't there some little units with flats above them or something?  I think someone posted up the planning notice (possibly even I did?) and there was some speculation about how it would be used?  (damn my rubbish memory)


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2014)

Found this - but there was definitely some discussion at some point about little units around the back and some kind of "Brixton Village" type idea - but iirc it was complete and utter speculation.

I expect it will just be a big pub garden.



gaijingirl said:


> That Antic pub looks like they have pretty big ideas ...
> 
> "Division of an existing retail unit into two units, involving the change of use from existing A1 retail into Use Class A4 (Public House) and Use Class A3 (Restaurant). Partial demolition of existing rear extension, with the erection of a single storey ground floor extension to north of the building. Installation of a new shopfront, including glazed openings to the south and west elevations. Creation of a rear garden area and installation of two external openings to the rear/side of the building"


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2014)

I recall hearing of a mini Brixton village out the back with flats above. Cash in on the West Norwood Feast giving the area a reputation of somewhere for foodies.

And I suppose flats seem to make good money when they are built so close to railway stations in London.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2014)

I think that we, on this thread, came up with the mini Brixton village scenario though whilst wondering out loud.. I'm not sure it has ever been mooted anywhere else.


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I think that we, on this thread, came up with the mini Brixton village scenario though whilst wondering out loud.. I'm not sure it has ever been mooted anywhere else.


 Conjecture, rumour, supposition and Chinese whispers, all dreamed up by an online bunch of well-meaning but ill informed locals, are good enough for me.

Mini Brixton Village it is then. I can't wait for some fromage.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2014)

I've decided I want a Japanese restaurant, a craft shop/material shop (like the material shops in Brixton market) for the endless costumes I have to make for the kids and a bicycle shop.  I think we've got everything else covered.


----------



## lemontop (Dec 13, 2014)

http://westnorwoodfeast.com/feasts-winter-lights-saturday-13-december/

This light / carol singing thing is tonight. Might take a look as I have failed to do anything Christmassy so far.


----------



## lemontop (Dec 13, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> what about a xmas-newyear-ish meal at conquering hero - boohoo and anyone else?



I so wanted to like the food at this pub but we had a really disappointing meal last Sunday. We were the only ones in there and waited over an hour for our lunch and when it arrived it just wasn't very nice. Shame because I love the look of the pub.


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2014)

They've uncovered some old grocery/butchery posters on the walls of Knowles, which are interesting to see.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 15, 2014)

Apparently West Norwood has a Community Shop opening today - the first of it's kind on a large scale in the UK

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/90b1bb36-8231-11e4-ace7-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3LyDVCZiM

The aim is to sell surplus food from supermarkets cheaply to local residents who are on benefits


----------



## clandestino (Dec 15, 2014)

Good luck to them! Hopefully it's the first of many.


----------



## wjh (Dec 18, 2014)

Just spotted that Lambeth and Picturehouse/Cineworld have signed contracts this morning for the Nettlefold Hall Cinema and Library project.

I'll be eager to see how much Library we get back out of this deal.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2014)

Picturehouse set to open in 2017. Councillor purrs about the increased vibrancy it will bring to the area.







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/...-open-in-nettlefold-hall-norwood-high-street/


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2014)

Just posted about it here. Watch out for that increased vibrancy that's coming your way. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/...-open-in-nettlefold-hall-norwood-high-street/


----------



## clandestino (Dec 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Just posted about it here. Watch out for that increased vibrancy that's coming your way.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/...-open-in-nettlefold-hall-norwood-high-street/



This is great news though, v-bomb or not. Just a shame it's going to take until 2017 to complete. The South London Theatre is closing for refurbishment which will take 18 months, so I guess that'll reopen in 2017 as well. It's going to be a big year for West Norwood!

I'm sure the library space will be smaller than before, but better that than the tiny space at the old library or the library just staying closed. All in all, I think it's very positive thing for the area.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 22, 2014)

The old cheque centre loan place opposite the this that and the other shop is closed. Wonder what that will become? Nice big double shopfront, right across the road from what will be the new pub...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 23, 2014)

clandestino said:


> The old cheque centre loan place opposite the this that and the other shop is closed. Wonder what that will become? Nice big double shopfront, right across the road from what will be the new pub...



It's been closed for a while and I wonder too... Great big space.  Just got back from shopping for last minute bits and bobs - nice atmosphere out there - nice little buzz.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 23, 2014)

Sister-in-law moved from here to West Norwood on Friday. Car pilfered today! She is devastated. It gets better right?


----------



## clandestino (Dec 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Sister-in-law moved from here to West Norwood on Friday. Car pilfered today! She is devastated. It gets better right?



Very surprised and sorry to hear this. It does get better, for sure.


----------



## Smick (Dec 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Sister-in-law moved from here to West Norwood on Friday. Car pilfered today! She is devastated. It gets better right?


Terrible. It could happen anywhere I suppose.


----------



## technical (Dec 24, 2014)

I thought car crime was supposed to be non-existent nowadays?


----------



## Smick (Dec 24, 2014)

technical said:


> I thought car crime was supposed to be non-existent nowadays?


Unless they break in to your house and nab your keys.

Was it a fancy car leanderman ?

I've never heard of any friends living locally who have had their car stolen or broken in to but I see the occasional patch of pavement glass.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 24, 2014)

It's just bad luck. And unfortunate timing. Otherwise, it's a great move in my view.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 24, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Apparently West Norwood has a Community Shop opening today - the first of it's kind on a large scale in the UK
> 
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/90b1bb36-8231-11e4-ace7-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3LyDVCZiM
> 
> The aim is to sell surplus food from supermarkets cheaply to local residents who are on benefits



I too thought this looked like a good idea until I found out that people who sign up get subjected to a lot of advice on how they can do better in life, because obviously it's their own fault if they're poor and they probably don't get enough hassle from the Benefits Agency already.
http://www.london24.com/news/uk_s_f...norwood_selling_food_at_70_discount_1_3886138


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2015)

Picturehouse have agreed to pay staff at the new cinema the London Living Wage:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/...in-norwood-to-receive-the-london-living-wage/


----------



## grosun (Jan 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Picturehouse have agreed to pay staff at the new cinema the London Living Wage:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/...in-norwood-to-receive-the-london-living-wage/


Unfortunately not true, according to the NAG newsletter 



> The report of a major step forward in the cinema project may be premature.  “Agreements” have been signed (possibly a commitment to lease subject to various conditions being met) and a key requirement of Lambeth Council is that the London Living Wage be paid to staff at the new cinema - this was thought to be part of the recent agreement.  However, Picturehouse has refuted this.
> 
> There is a steering group meeting next week and a clear statement is essential.  Whilst it seems that the council strongly wants the project to go ahead, the signs from Picturehouse are less reassuring. _*Click here*_, _*here*_ and earlier announcement _*here*_!


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2015)

grosun said:


> Unfortunately not true, according to the NAG newsletter


Yes, I've already run an updated story about that: 
*Picturehouse Norwood cinema and the London Living Wage: it was too good to be true*


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 16, 2015)

west norwood is one of the nicest places in south london. i would chop a finger off to own a nice massive house there, or maybe not but you catch my drift.

it was off the radar for years, but not so much any more. brixton overspill now.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 16, 2015)

fort neef is the next west norwood trust me


----------



## grosun (Jan 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Yes, I've already run an updated story about that:
> *Picturehouse Norwood cinema and the London Living Wage: it was too good to be true*


Oh yeah, so you did! In fact that's the second link they posted in the bit I quoted.

They also had good things to say about you:



> The last two links were to _*Brixton Buzz*_ which can be highly recommended.  Whilst focused on Brixton, the coverage spills-over into all areas of Lambeth.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2015)

grosun said:


> They also had good things to say about you:


Aw, how kind


----------



## clandestino (Feb 12, 2015)

Exciting news!

The little hardware shop that closed a few months ago is being turned into...

A little hardware shop.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 15, 2015)

I heard from a guy I know that's an estate agent that in some circles West Notwood is being referred to as We No.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 16, 2015)

Had the roast for lunch at the great north wood for mothers day.
Probably the best roast I've ever had in a pub.
Not cheap at *all.*


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Had the roast for lunch at the great north wood for mothers day.
> Probably the best roast I've ever had in a pub.
> Not cheap at *all.*


Care to attach a price to that?!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Care to attach a price to that?!


Chicken £16 Lamb £18 Fish £17 IIRC (don't quote me). No need for extras, but we shared a £4 cauliflower cheese. Add on deserts and 3-drink rounds @ >£15 and you're having an expensive day out.

The price matches the quality of the food, but that price puts it well into "treating special guests" territory for me.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Chicken £16 Lamb £18 Fish £17 IIRC (don't quote me). No need for extras, but we shared a £4 cauliflower cheese. Add on deserts and 3-drink rounds @ >£15 and you're having an expensive day out.
> 
> The price matches the quality of the food, but that price puts it well into "treating special guests" territory for me.


Yes, that is deep in "very special treat" territory! For that price I could almost hop down to Brighton to my fave restaurant for what (for me) would almost certainly be a better meal!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 16, 2015)

No matter how nice the roast is, if I was asked to pay that much money for one, id still probably vomit.


----------



## ringo (Mar 16, 2015)

Thats getting to be normal price for a roast in a lot of pubs. They're starting to look very mediocre when I do my standard comparison with a top quality meal and pint at the The Eagle in Farringdon, who are still knocking out incredible food cooked by top chefs for £11 - £13 a plate.


----------



## technical (Mar 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Yes, that is deep in "very special treat" territory! For that price I could almost hop down to Brighton to my fave restaurant for what (for me) would almost certainly be a better meal!



Looking at that website has just made me hungry!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 16, 2015)

The food is really nice in there, but very expensive.  Met a mate there last week and had a really very delicious burger, but at £10.50 for the burger and then a couple of glasses of house wine at £5 each it was not a cheap night out!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 16, 2015)

If you think that's expensive, I didn't mention the beef option on the menu, which had a french name I didn't understand and was £50 for two to share.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> If you think that's expensive, I didn't mention the beef option on the menu, which had a french name I didn't understand and was £50 for two to share.



Chateaubriand?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 16, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Chateaubriand?


That's the one


----------



## ringo (Mar 16, 2015)

Just noticed that on top of the replacement to the gyratory system the high street from Tulse Hill Station up to Barclays in West Norwood is going to get a massive load of cash. I wonder what that will be used for - smartening it up? 

In the meantime the council has won £2million from the London Mayor to improve Norwood Road from Chestnut Road to Tulse Hill Station by 2017. The scheme will be designed through consultation and engagement with local people In 2015/16.

https://westnorwood.wordpress.com/


----------



## clandestino (Mar 16, 2015)

ringo said:


> Just noticed that on top of the replacement to the gyratory system the high street from Tulse Hill Station up to Barclays in West Norwood is going to get a massive load of cash. I wonder what that will be used for - smartening it up?
> 
> In the meantime the council has won £2million from the London Mayor to improve Norwood Road from Chestnut Road to Tulse Hill Station by 2017. The scheme will be designed through consultation and engagement with local people In 2015/16.
> 
> https://westnorwood.wordpress.com/



Just repainting all the buildings along the high road would be great. When Shala took over the building its in, they did a great job of repainting - really made a difference. I'd love to see that done all the way up the street.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 16, 2015)

Yay! Jumble Trail is back. Sunday April 26th. Not many people have signed up yet, but hopefully that will change. The last one was fantastic - 100 or so stalls. 

http://www.jumbletrail.com/event/SE27APRIL2015


----------



## ringo (Mar 18, 2015)

Jade Garden (and the flats above it) are for sale, bet we get another Portuguese restaurant. Mexican would be good. 

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/commercial-property-for-sale/property-48886669.html?


----------



## Smick (Mar 18, 2015)

I went by Knowles which doesn't seem to have progressed much at all since I was last by.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 18, 2015)

Smick said:


> I went by Knowles which doesn't seem to have progressed much at all since I was last by.



I walked past the other day and had a peer through the windows - there were a couple of guys in there standing around. Other than that, no evidence of anything happening. I guess they might still be working on the outside space but even so...the Tulse Hill Hotel was all done and dusted in three months or so. I can't see this opening for ages....if ever.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 19, 2015)

The Great North Wood (which still sounds like the name of a massive cock!) now has a website...

http://www.thegreatnorthwood.co.uk/


----------



## clandestino (Mar 19, 2015)

Blimey, that upstairs room as a restaurant will be popular. All out of my price range but good to see them doing well.

In exciting Knowles news, they've made a bit of a wooden frame thing by the front window. Looking forward to seeing what it is when the pub opens in 2027.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2015)

Just did my first volunteer stint at the WN Foodbank. Was really quiet today but the workers (bar one lazy fucker) were nice and seemed helpful. I'm running the tea stand. 

It also acts like a drop in too where people that feel marginalised can come grab some tea and biscuits and have a natter. It felt good to be doing something worthwhile again. 

The people using the service were really happy with their goods. 

It made me feel sad that some of them (especially the men) looked quite ashamed. I get that but still found it sad. 

It's open Tuesdays and Fridays from 10-2pm. If you have anything to spare you can drop off in person. They're needing toothpaste and loo rolls and not much call for pasta or tinned tomatoes. 

Thanks!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Great North Wood (which still sounds like the name of a massive cock!) now has a website...
> 
> http://www.thegreatnorthwood.co.uk/


Their bar menu looks more like my kinda bar menu...


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 23, 2015)

clandestino said:


> This is exactly what I love about West Norwood.
> 
> It feels like the area has been suddenly given permission to try out whatever it wants and it's just going for it. There's so many bizarre, random things going on, it's almost hard to keep up. I was vaguely aware the Open Works stuff was going on and I didn't really understand what it was all about, but it felt good to know that yet another initiative was having a go.


shame it's now, like brixton etc, pretty much unaffordable to live there. what 300k for a flat now?

my parents still live there, but we my wife and i were priced out and we earn a good wedge. 

the yuppies who have moved in still DON'T SEND THEIR KIDS TO THE LOCAL SCHOOLS. which would be nice, for once. another nappy valley for the transitory bit before they all up sticks to the home counties. 

every trendy pub/coffee shop is a bit of a face palm for me. what was once a fairly thriving working class community has been gentrified.

nice if you can afford it.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 23, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> the yuppies who have moved in still DON'T SEND THEIR KIDS TO THE LOCAL SCHOOLS. which would be nice, for once. another nappy valley for the transitory bit before they all up sticks to the home counties.



I know people who have moved to WN in the last few years who send their kids to the new Julians by the swimming pool. I get the impression that it has a good community feel to it, with all the kids living in the streets nearby. 

I agree that prices have gone crazy though - I don't think we'd be able to afford to move here now. But that's London prices all over. It's insane.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 25, 2015)

West Norwood's headbutting pig hits the headlines!

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...omers-is-banned-from-london-pub-10132105.html


----------



## wjh (Mar 25, 2015)

clandestino said:


> West Norwood's headbutting pig hits the headlines!
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...omers-is-banned-from-london-pub-10132105.html



At the risk of starting one of 'those' conversations... The Conquering Hero is in SE19, Upper Norwood, Croydon.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 25, 2015)

wjh said:


> At the risk of starting one of 'those' conversations... The Conquering Hero is in SE19, Upper Norwood, Croydon.



I did think this tbh. 

Is it Upper Norwood or Gypsy Hill?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 25, 2015)

clandestino said:


> I did think this tbh.
> 
> Is it Upper Norwood or Gypsy Hill?


Crown point upper norwood. Lovely it is up here.  No over running the pub. Please.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 25, 2015)

Under normal circumstances that would be fine, but now that Tulse Hill has annexed Strowgers, we've no choice but to look southwards. 

I fear there's worse yet to come.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Mar 25, 2015)

Radio 5 talks to micro pig owner (and say she's in CROYDON) http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02mrf2b


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 25, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Radio 5 talks to micro pig owner (and say she's in CROYDON) http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02mrf2b


yes upper norwood is in croydon


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 25, 2015)

crown point isn't yet croydon going on the post code?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 25, 2015)

on the borough it is tho


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 25, 2015)

my parents live there and its their local, trust me its in croydon


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 26, 2015)

Lots of SE19 is in Croydon.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 29, 2015)

I asked the guy that runs the home-wares shop on Norwood Road if he knew what was happening with Knowles and he said they keep delaying as have other projects they are doing and just haven't got the workforce to do all of them.  Apparently they have one team and they can get called elsewhere at the drop of a hat and as I'd guessed sometimes they work in the evenings which is why nobody is visible during the day.

This I find ridiculous. Why can't they get more workers? Surely they'll be out of pocket from having to pay rent. It just seems bonkers to me. Unless of course they have lots of money to burn, but that's even worse!

Anyway, I have strong doubts that this joint is going to be open by the summer


----------



## deadtrax (Mar 30, 2015)

ringo said:


> Just noticed that on top of the replacement to the gyratory system the high street from Tulse Hill Station up to Barclays in West Norwood is going to get a massive load of cash. I wonder what that will be used for - smartening it up?
> 
> In the meantime the council has won £2million from the London Mayor to improve Norwood Road from Chestnut Road to Tulse Hill Station by 2017. The scheme will be designed through consultation and engagement with local people In 2015/16.
> 
> https://westnorwood.wordpress.com/



Pity it's another community pub lost to yuppies though. Less and less places available for working class south londoners.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 30, 2015)

deadtrax said:


> Pity it's another community pub lost to yuppies though. Less and less places available for working class south londoners.



i know the Tulse Hill gyratory has its fair share of street drinkers but I'm not sure you can go so far as to call it a community pub...


----------



## deadtrax (Mar 30, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> i know the Tulse Hill gyratory has its fair share of street drinkers but I'm not sure you can go so far as to call it a community pub...



Yeah, sorry about that - replied to the wrong message and couldn't work out how to delete it! Haha. Great first post, that one.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 30, 2015)

deadtrax said:


> Yeah, sorry about that - replied to the wrong message and couldn't work out how to delete it! Haha. Great first post, that one.



  Nevermind.. welcome anyway.  For future reference there's an "edit" button at the bottom of your post but I think you should leave it - when you get to 10,000 posts it will make a good story...


----------



## clandestino (Mar 31, 2015)

I wonder if the West Norwood branch will be affected by this?

http://www.theguardian.com/business...in-6-stores-and-sack-uk-boss-in-major-shakeup


----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2015)

clandestino said:


> I wonder if the West Norwood branch will be affected by this?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/business...in-6-stores-and-sack-uk-boss-in-major-shakeup


I wouldn't be surprised - it's a right mess of a building for a DIY store.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 31, 2015)

Any major destruction from
the gale force winds?


----------



## wjh (Apr 5, 2015)

Quick note to remind people there is an election hustings 'Quiz your MP' taking place at the Portico Gallery, midday - 2pm today.

All five candidates are taking part from what I can see.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 5, 2015)

wjh said:


> Quick note to remind people there is an election hustings 'Quiz your MP' taking place at the Portico Gallery, midday - 2pm today.
> All five candidates are taking part from what I can see.


Did this go off well? Was on my obligatory observances - otherwise I'd had been there like a shot. Love a public meeting. Nice to get stuff from the horses mouth rather than mediated by A Neil A Boulton etc etc.


----------



## wjh (Apr 6, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Did this go off well?



Unfortunately it turned out to be each of the candidates in their own 'stall' with people talking one-on-one,  not the public meeting type hustings I was expecting.

Got to talk to Resham Kotecha, Helen Hayes and James Barber about the Library and the Tulse Hill gyratory.  Pity Rashid Nix hadn't turned up when I was there,  would have liked to talk to him.   Couldn't bring myself to talk to the UKIP candidate,  wanted to stay in a good mood.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2015)

["wjh, post: 13820217, member: 8578"]Unfortunately it turned out to be each of the candidates in their own 'stall' with people talking one-on-one,  not the public meeting type hustings I was expecting.

Got to talk to Resham Kotecha, Helen Hayes and James Barber about the Library and the Tulse Hill gyratory.  Pity Rashid Nix hadn't turned up when I was there,  would have liked to talk to him.   Couldn't bring myself to talk to the UKIP candidate,  wanted to stay in a good mood.[/QUOTE]

What's the story with the gyratory and library?


Especially - did they say why the gyratory will take so long?


----------



## wjh (Apr 6, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> What's the story with the gyratory and library?
> 
> Especially - did they say why the gyratory will take so long?



Didn't find out anything I didn't already know TBH,  but expressing my displeasure at the Library being closed for so many years and now having to piggy-back on a commercial venture, with many more risks.  Helen Hayes said something vague about fighting with Cineworld/Picturehouses for a living wage for all staff.  James Barber talked about his record of improving the roads in Southwark.

More usefully I talked to some people from Norwood Action Group about the Tulse Hill gyratory project.   There is a kick-off meeting about it in the James Wilson cafe on the 14th April at 6.30pm:

http://norwoodforum.org/norwood-roadtulse-hill-gyratory-tfl-project/

Going to try and get to that meeting and find out more.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2015)

Brilliant - thanks.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 27, 2015)

This kind of sits in the Tulse Hill thread too but the West Norwood thread doesn't get quite as much love so thought I'd stick it here.

Nice little account of a wander round West Norwood and how it's changed.

http://deserter.co.uk/2015/04/we-know-west-norwood/


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2015)

Lost cat: 

black and white
female
around age 4
distinctive white line down one side of her face
white belly and black top
Please PM me if anyone knows of her whereabouts...

Posted on THCC thread too...


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)




----------



## ringo (Jun 8, 2015)

The WN Ladbrokes was shut on Saturday, hope it's permanent.


----------



## ringo (Jun 11, 2015)

ringo said:


> The WN Ladbrokes was shut on Saturday, hope it's permanent.



It's shut, signage removed and now has a sold sign. Wonder what we'll get there instead. Not an estate agent I hope and we probably don't need another newsagent/crap offie/Portugese cafe. A quality offie or, a Mexican food place would do me.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 11, 2015)

ringo said:


> It's shut, signage removed and now has a sold sign. Wonder what we'll get there instead. Not an estate agent I hope and we probably don't need another newsagent/crap offie/Portugese cafe. A quality offie or, a Mexican food place would do me.



Foxtons mate. We are doomed.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 11, 2015)

Actually, I don't know what is going there... should not be starting rumours ha ha


----------



## Maharani (Jun 11, 2015)

And the fire station...

I posted on a really old thread today. What's the news?


----------



## Maharani (Jun 11, 2015)

I thought it _was _an estate agents. The more betting shops that close the better IMO. leave one maybs but we have far too many for such a small high street.


----------



## ringo (Jun 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> And the fire station...
> 
> I posted on a really old thread today. What's the news?



I thought the fire station was going to be flats, or did I dream that?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 11, 2015)

Flats yep.  They were boarding up the outside when I walked past earlier.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 11, 2015)

ringo said:


> The WN Ladbrokes was shut on Saturday, hope it's permanent.



The one next to Co-Op? It was open the other day...


----------



## ringo (Jun 11, 2015)

clandestino said:


> The one next to Co-Op? It was open the other day...


The one opposite the old fire station.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 11, 2015)

I went for a swim at the leis today for the first time with my girl. It was ok. Very small but luckily my girl can swim now so we took a lane. 

It was really nice to be able to swim and walk home fast.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 11, 2015)

I like the fact it's quite small - it usually means it's never too busy. And it is lovely being able to just walk home afterwards.


----------



## ringo (Jun 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Flats yep.  They were boarding up the outside when I walked past earlier.



Including the ground floor? Looks like a likely spot for a Sainsburys/Tesco Local.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 12, 2015)

This is what they had planning permission for. I believe the whole lot sold for about £4m.

• Planning permission approved for 22 flats plus D1 use
• Refurbishment of front building to provide a day nursery and 12 flats above
• New build block for additional 10 flats 
• Only 2 affordable units 

http://www.acorncommercial.co.uk/files/1b1185485334d86815996cabe66dc0e2.pdf


----------



## ringo (Jun 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> This is what they had planning permission for. I believe the whole lot sold for about £4m.



Cheers, good to see a nursery instead of Tesco.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 24, 2015)

What type of jobsworth cunt is responsible for pruning/chopping/fucking the tree in my front garden..shamefully on Knights hill..no fucking letter or anything though..just a totem pole left. I had the only decent tree left 40ft+ on the road. TFL or Lambeth?

No bill yet - so prob TFL....they can all fuck off. \\i'm tempted to chop the rest and leave on the road.

In fact I'm going to start that now...I hope your a dcikhead memebr of bikelife  tv if you hit a chunk although that would be too good. I'm closing the road.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 24, 2015)

Scum/ if its tfl..they can sort the speeding/crashers out first that i get every few months.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 30, 2015)

It dawned on me today that the Snooker Club in west Norwood was closed, and has subsequently been demolished, because of the new development above Iceland. I took a look down that side street and it's going to be a huge building. 
Gentrification comes to West Norwood it seems...

http://theloft-se27.com/

Also, there was someone who appeared to be doing something in Knowles today. God knows what. Maybe they're waiting for the Loft thing to open, but they're certainly dragging their heels.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2015)

clandestino said:


> It dawned on me today that the Snooker Club in west Norwood was closed, and has subsequently been demolished, because of the new development above Iceland. I took a look down that side street and it's going to be a huge building.
> Gentrification comes to West Norwood it seems...
> 
> http://theloft-se27.com/
> ...


Ooh, a Loft! How original! And "duplex" too! Veh cosmopolitan. 



> As our columnist Ed Mead, of estate agency Douglas & Gordon, puts it: "A maisonette would suggest a traditional apartment, whereas the duplex is very modern, appealing to the single person wanting something a bit groovy and new."
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/property/3360547/Duplex-apartments-Going-up-in-the-world.html


----------



## clandestino (Jun 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Ooh, a Loft! How original! And "duplex" too! Veh cosmopolitan.



Duplex makes me think it'll be made out of this stuff...


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jun 30, 2015)

Gentrification comes to West Norwood it seems...

[URL said:
			
		

> http://theloft-se27.com/[/URL]
> 
> But over Iceland! Wouldn't appeal to a true gent....


----------



## clandestino (Jul 1, 2015)

The latest on Knowles...

https://westnorwood.wordpress.com/2015/07/01/knowles-update/


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2015)

They want to build a new building at the back of the site, forming a courtyard between them. The new building will be 3 storeys, with 5 small commercial units at ground floor, and 6 flats at first and second (3x 1bed, 3x 2bed)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2015)

PS: Whoever drew the ladies toilets in KoN needs to have a little rethink.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 1, 2015)

That's interesting but I can't see that there's much need for more commercial units. There's still unfilled units in the Deerbrook building and empty shops along the high street - not least the big shop that's opposite Knowles/Pizza Union. 

Maybe they're expecting big changes when/if the cinema opens, but that's quite optimistic I'd say. 

I feel like this will never get built, in any form, and all Antic have done is deprived us of a general store. I know it was a fairly rubbish general store, but at least it was our fairly rubbish general store. We'll see, I guess...


----------



## alfajobrob (Jul 1, 2015)

clandestino said:


> That's interesting but I can't see that there's much need for more commercial units. There's still unfilled units in the Deerbrook building and empty shops along the high street - not least the big shop that's opposite Knowles/Pizza Union.
> 
> Maybe they're expecting big changes when/if the cinema opens, but that's quite optimistic I'd say.
> 
> I feel like this will never get built, in any form, and all Antic have done is deprived us of a general store. I know it was a fairly rubbish general store, but at least it was our fairly rubbish general store. We'll see, I guess...



I loved that tat store. I decorated my place from it - admittedly with cheap market stall quality shit, but still.....


----------



## T & P (Jul 1, 2015)

When it opened, I feared for the well-being of the long-established 'general store' right next door, which I like very much. But I guess they catered to different tastes.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jul 1, 2015)

T & P said:


> When it opened, I feared for the well-being of the long-established 'general store' right next door, which I like very much. But I guess they catered to different tastes/budgets.



See what I did there. I always preferred the superior wares in the one next door and still have a couple of cooking pots and frames, but they were more expensive for rugs, pictures etc.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 1, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> I loved that tat store. I decorated my place from it - admittedly with cheap market stall quality shit, but still.....


Did you have the Al Pacino picture?


----------



## Smick (Jul 1, 2015)

I think that this is back to the mini-Brixton Village idea, I think gaijingirl mentioned it before.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2015)

Smick said:


> I think that this is back to the mini-Brixton Village idea, I think gaijingirl mentioned it before.


Yeah, in the application they talk about linking up to future redevelopment of the land behind, creating a T-shaped arcade of small units.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 1, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Yeah, in the application they talk about linking up to future redevelopment of the land behind, creating a T-shaped arcade of small units.



So the commercial units could be small bars, or would they all be shops?


----------



## discobastard (Jul 1, 2015)

clandestino said:


> That's interesting but I can't see that there's much need for more commercial units. There's still unfilled units in the Deerbrook building and empty shops along the high street - not least the big shop that's opposite Knowles/Pizza Union.
> 
> Maybe they're expecting big changes when/if the cinema opens, but that's quite optimistic I'd say.
> 
> I feel like this will never get built, in any form, and all Antic have done is deprived us of a general store. I know it was a fairly rubbish general store, but at least it was our fairly rubbish general store. We'll see, I guess...



I guess it's all about the (apologies in advance) 'vibe' of the place.  And I don't mean that in a sneery way.  

A little arcade (mini Pop Brixton minus the shipping containers) is probably a far easier place to build business and get people to gather than the Deerbrook Building which is a pretty characterless sterile block (IMO) in a bit of a dead zone next to a railway bridge.  And agree the rest of the main drag has loads of empty shops but it doesn't really scream 'destination' which I guess it needs to in order to make some money and be worthwhile.  Hence the brixton village working as it's all under one roof.  It certainly makes more business sense to me.  I also suspect the general store would have gone out of business anyway.  But what do I know?

Looking forward to Pizza Union tho - very cheap 

http://www.pizzaunion.com/


----------



## clandestino (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, I'm all for this being built. A pub, a pizza place, and some shops would be great. I just wondered if it was viable, and really going to happen...


----------



## clandestino (Jul 1, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Looking forward to Pizza Union tho - very cheap
> 
> http://www.pizzaunion.com/



Blimey, those pizzas are cheap!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2015)

clandestino said:


> So the commercial units could be small bars, or would they all be shops?


A1/2/3 so all of the above


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jul 2, 2015)

Pizza Union- Spitalfields, Kings X.... And now W Norwood!


----------



## Dogs_vs_monkeys (Jul 2, 2015)

i think the plans could be good, but as others have said, it's all a bit pie-in-the-sky given Antic's record.  What I really do hope is that "Phase 1" - the bar and pizzeria - is going to get built in the meantime without being contingent on planning for "Phase 2" being awarded/rejected again.  Antic are claiming late summer still (yeah, I know) and they do at least appear to be having their electrical work done.  So maybe?


----------



## ringo (Jul 2, 2015)

Dogs_vs_monkeys said:


> i think the plans could be good, but as others have said, it's all a bit pie-in-the-sky given Antic's record.  What I really do hope is that "Phase 1" - the bar and pizzeria - is going to get built in the meantime without being contingent on planning for "Phase 2" being awarded/rejected again.  Antic are claiming late summer still (yeah, I know) and they do at least appear to be having their electrical work done.  So maybe?



Sounds good to me. I thought the old shop was shit'n'all, I'd much rather have beer and pizza than a £1 screwdriver and a picture of Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## GypsyWings (Jul 3, 2015)

Definitely looking forward to an alternative bar in WN can't come quick enough


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 6, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Pizza Union- Spitalfields, Kings X.... And now W Norwood!


I don't care where they've been - I want a 'warm dough ring' with salted caramel et al!

And the pizzas do look cheap.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jul 6, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Did you have the Al Pacino picture?



I've just seen this you cheeky shit 

No - I have an original canvas* of "rose's on a beige background" that looks like it was painted by an 8 year old sweatshop worker. Still it matches the curtains and paint I haven't changed yet 

I'd rather a pub and pizza place more than the tat shop. I'm just waiting for them to pull their finger out.


*not so sure about the canvas bit.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 11, 2015)

clandestino said:


> It dawned on me today that the Snooker Club in west Norwood was closed, and has subsequently been demolished, because of the new development above Iceland. I took a look down that side street and it's going to be a huge building.
> Gentrification comes to West Norwood it seems...
> 
> http://theloft-se27.com/
> ...



The two bed flats at The Loft will be priced at around £500,000 according to Pedder.  That's a *lot* of money to pay to live above Iceland.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2015)

A fucking lot of money....at least they can get cheap dinner from downstairs....


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 11, 2015)

what a shame. i used to quite like the shabby back streets of west norwood around there


----------



## leanderman (Jul 12, 2015)

Are there no direct trains from WN and Tulse H to Victoria, on Sundays? Or at all? Need to get to work from Royal Circus area later this afternoon


----------



## discobastard (Jul 12, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Are there no direct trains from WN and Tulse H to Victoria, on Sundays? Or at all? Need to get to work from Royal Circus area later this afternoon


Rail replacement this weekend from WN. But they only go to Balham. 

There's never any direct trains from TH to Victoria.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 12, 2015)

Never from TH. Should be from WN but not sure about Sundays.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 12, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Are there no direct trains from WN and Tulse H to Victoria, on Sundays? Or at all? Need to get to work from Royal Circus area later this afternoon


Down to Norwood Road and get a 2 or 432 bus to Brixton tube. Takes 15 mins.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks all. 

Will Tube it.


----------



## playghirl (Jul 16, 2015)

Holy Moly, I've BEEN OUT IN Australia for 3 years now. Property prices, especially rentals have skyrocketed in WN  in that time. How do people here any more????????????


----------



## clandestino (Jul 16, 2015)

LOL.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2015)

Early September 2016? 

Still we should be grateful eh - if it's something special for the community blah blah blah


----------



## Maharani (Jul 16, 2015)

Can they turn it around in 2 and a half months? Maybe.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2015)

Certainly they can - that's plenty of time - it's whether they will!  How many times have they given dates before and then they've just gone quiet?


----------



## clandestino (Jul 16, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Certainly they can - that's plenty of time - it's whether they will!  How many times have they given dates before and then they've just gone quiet?



Loads of times. I don't believe a word of it.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 16, 2015)

Saw some action in there today...


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 16, 2015)

Kinky


----------



## Fingers (Aug 3, 2015)

Bigotry was alive and well in Iceland this morning.

Our local celebrity cross dresser was in there doing his shopping dressed as outrageously as ever.  A local meat head took exception to this and demanded to know why he was being served.  He thought he would elicit some sympathy from one of the Muslim members of staff but he was told Iceland do not do discrimination and each to their own. He then stormed out.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2015)

Fingers said:


> <snip> A local meat head took exception to this and demanded to know why he was being served.  He thought he would elicit some sympathy from one of the Muslim members of staff but he was told Iceland do not do discrimination and each to their own. He then stormed out.


Like for the reaction to the meat head.


----------



## ringo (Aug 17, 2015)

The red signed hairdressers near Greggs has been replaced with a Polish butcher/deli. The big fridge looked like it had at least 40 types of sausages in it. Will investigate further but if anyone can recommend any I'll know where to start 

The hair accessories / wig shop between Iceland and Sainsburys has changed too. Another nondescript grocery/offie I think, didn't stop to look properly.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 17, 2015)

ringo said:


> The red signed hairdressers near Greggs has been replaced with a Polish butcher/deli. The big fridge looked like it had at least 40 types of sausages in it. Will investigate further but if anyone can recommend any I'll know where to start
> 
> The hair accessories / wig shop between Iceland and Sainsburys has changed too. Another nondescript grocery/offie I think, didn't stop to look properly.


You can never have enough sausage in your life .


----------



## discobastard (Aug 17, 2015)

Went up past Knowles the other day and peered through the window. They've actually got the bar in and it actually looks like it's taking shape. 

I suspect late summer is probably pushing it but it looks like it'll be open this year at least.


----------



## wjh (Aug 19, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Went up past Knowles the other day and peered through the window. They've actually got the bar in and it actually looks like it's taking shape.
> 
> I suspect late summer is probably pushing it but it looks like it'll be open this year at least.



If you mean the curved bar behind the door with the mirrors behind that's been there for months.

I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 19, 2015)

wjh said:


> If you mean the curved bar behind the door with the mirrors behind that's been there for months.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath.


Ah. I see. 

That'll teach me to speculate. 

Actually I seem to remember a quote from somewhere 'Speculation is the enemy of serenity and calm'.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh the upside the [emoji173]️ Lambeth 'sculpture' has vanished from Brockwell Park & reappeared in the W Norwood park. Saw it getting a lick of paint yesterday eve...


----------



## T & P (Aug 20, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Oh the upside the [emoji173]️ Lambeth 'sculpture' has vanished from Brockwell Park & reappeared in the W Norwood park. Saw it getting a lick of paint yesterday eve...


Every time I went past it I thought 'If I were still a student flat-sharing with mates, one of those giant letters would end up at our place one way or another.


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Oh the upside the [emoji173]️ Lambeth 'sculpture' has vanished from Brockwell Park & reappeared in the W Norwood park. Saw it getting a lick of paint yesterday eve...


It was in Central brixton in the churchyard for a bit. It is obviously a moving sentiment


----------



## pesh (Aug 20, 2015)

needs to be changed to <3 METH


----------



## Greebo (Aug 20, 2015)

pesh said:


> needs to be changed to <3 METH


Or, with a bit of shuffling around,
<3 METH LAB


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2015)

THE LAMB


----------



## colacubes (Aug 26, 2015)

*Joins thread*

Does anyone have problems with reception with 3 in West Norwood.  I can hardly get any signal on 3G or 4G and I can't work out whether it's the network or if it's thick walls in my new place?  It's a right pain in the arse.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2015)

colacubes said:


> *Joins thread*
> 
> Does anyone have problems with reception with 3 in West Norwood.  I can hardly get any signal on 3G or 4G and I can't work out whether it's the network or if it's thick walls in my new place?  It's a right pain in the arse.


Congrats on your move!


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 26, 2015)

I've heard it's bad in Crystal Palace- counter intuitively given masts etc


----------



## Greebo (Aug 26, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> I've heard it's bad in Crystal Palace- counter intuitively given masts etc


The same goes for freeview reception.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 26, 2015)

colacubes said:


> *Joins thread*
> 
> Does anyone have problems with reception with 3 in West Norwood.  I can hardly get any signal on 3G or 4G and I can't work out whether it's the network or if it's thick walls in my new place?  It's a right pain in the arse.



Er... What? Where? Rejoice and congrats etc!


----------



## boohoo (Aug 26, 2015)

colacubes said:


> *Joins thread*
> 
> Does anyone have problems with reception with 3 in West Norwood.  I can hardly get any signal on 3G or 4G and I can't work out whether it's the network or if it's thick walls in my new place?  It's a right pain in the arse.



3 is crap up here in Upper Norwood.

Welcome to the neighbourhood! It's lovely round here.

Come round for a cup of sugar or the modern equivalent!


----------



## Smick (Aug 26, 2015)

My 3 reception is about 30% on Palace Road. Up towards Hillside, ABC Roads and even Streatham Hill station there is no reception at all.

I'm happy with the reception. I don't really like receiving calls, and texts are not interrupted. I use the WiFi for internet.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 26, 2015)

Coverage looks to be a bit dodge indoors in some bits of WN (the light shaded part is where it says it's good outdoors only).  That's from the 3 website.

I had similar when I moved here with a different network - I ha to change in the end to be able to make calls and send texts indoors.

But congrats on the new home and welcome


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2015)

Vodafone is fine. I am aware this is not helpful.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 27, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Coverage looks to be a bit dodge indoors in some bits of WN (the light shaded part is where it says it's good outdoors only).  That's from the 3 website.
> 
> I had similar when I moved here with a different network - I ha to change in the end to be able to make calls and send texts indoors.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was looking for something like that but couldn't find it  Anyway looks like we are just on the cusp of a good outdoors only area so I will experiment with a different supplier  Fortunately am on PAYG so not too much hassle.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 27, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Thanks. I was looking for something like that but couldn't find it  Anyway looks like we are just on the cusp of a good outdoors only area so I will experiment with a different supplier  Fortunately am on PAYG so not too much hassle.


I can echo Manter - Vodafone worth a go - never had a problem with them round here.


----------



## Smick (Aug 27, 2015)

There's an o2 antenna on the corner of Leigham Vale and Norwood Road. I'm not sure what its range is though. My work gives me a Vodafone phone and the signal isn't as good as the 3 one, but I think that might be because it's an iPhone rather than the network.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 27, 2015)

Next question   Can anyone recommend a good local plumber?  My one's just packed it in so I'm after a new one.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 27, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I can echo Manter - Vodafone worth a go - never had a problem with them round here.


Crap out of London though.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Crap out of London though.


*Possibly* a bit of a sweeping generalisation there...


----------



## Manter (Aug 27, 2015)

discobastard said:


> *Possibly* a bit of a sweeping generalisation there...


It does wobble noticeably as you go up the m4.....


----------



## discobastard (Aug 27, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Next question   Can anyone recommend a good local plumber?  My one's just packed it in so I'm after a new one.


I've used these guys before (on recommendation from my Dad/Sister who had a place in WN) - though only once and about 7 yearts ago.  So not an endorsement but local and worth a ring.  Think the owner was Nick.  Gave some good advice to my family re boilers, though only did some v basic stuff for me.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 27, 2015)

Manter said:


> It does wobble noticeably as you go up the m4.....


I think they all do when you travel at speed.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 27, 2015)

discobastard said:


> *Possibly* a bit of a sweeping generalisation there...


No it's always shit out of London. I get out a far bit and struggle.


----------



## Manter (Aug 27, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I think they all do when you travel at speed.


The northerner is on ee and O2 whereas work and personal I am on Vodafone. O2 seems to be the same all the way between here and hull,3 and Vodafone both wobble but when they are good they are v good.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 27, 2015)

colacubes said:


> *Joins thread*
> 
> Does anyone have problems with reception with 3 in West Norwood.  I can hardly get any signal on 3G or 4G and I can't work out whether it's the network or if it's thick walls in my new place?  It's a right pain in the arse.



Three is great for me in West Norwood.  Their transmitters are above the shop on the corner of Norwood Road and York Hill, and another one a little bit behind West Norwood Station. There is also one behind the cemetery but that is 3G only. 

Three are notoriously bad inside due to the radio spectrum they use but they have acquired some new spectrum that is better at penetrating buildings which should be going live over the next few months.

in the meantime you could connect your phone to your wifi router

http://www.three.co.uk/discover/three_intouch


----------



## colacubes (Aug 27, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Three is great for me in West Norwood.  Their transmitters are above the shop on the corner of Norwood Road and York Hill, and another one a little bit behind West Norwood Station. There is also one behind the cemetery but that is 3G only.
> 
> Three are notoriously bad inside due to the radio spectrum they use but they have acquired some new spectrum that is better at penetrating buildings which should be going live over the next few months.
> 
> ...



Ooh ta - that's really useful to know.  Will try that as soon as my wifi is up and running and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 27, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Ooh ta - that's really useful to know.  Will try that as soon as my wifi is up and running and see if it makes any difference.



It should make it perfectly usable.  It is the same as having a transmitter in your house.

Welcome to the area by the way


----------



## Manter (Aug 29, 2015)

Has anyone been into otter?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 29, 2015)

Manter said:


> Has anyone been into otter?



Yes... Twice. Quite liked it.  Very child friendly and did a nice baked, reasonably priced egg dish. However, took my mum who didn't want to eat there at all.


----------



## Manter (Aug 29, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes... Twice. Quite liked it.  Very child friendly and did a nice baked, reasonably priced egg dish. However, took my mum who didn't want to eat there at all.


Why did she take against it? 

Looked nice from outside- in a good place for brunch kind of way


----------



## Dogs_vs_monkeys (Aug 29, 2015)

Manter said:


> Why did she take against it?
> 
> Looked nice from outside- in a good place for brunch kind of way


Otter's LOVELY.  great owner in Tarka (thus the name), and the sausage sandwiches are well lush.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 29, 2015)

Manter said:


> Why did she take against it?



Just not her thing. She takes the kids to McDs.

Eta... Yes defy good in a brunch kinda way. Useful post swim at the pool.


----------



## Manter (Aug 29, 2015)

Exactly what I was thinking gaijingirl! Though we have a cafe near Peckham pulse where they love the boy so much they give him toys so it may be a while before I can persuade the family to swim in Norwood!


----------



## Maharani (Aug 29, 2015)

Where's this Otter then?


----------



## Manter (Aug 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Where's this Otter then?


Above the station, almost opposite the auction rooms


----------



## clandestino (Aug 31, 2015)

colacubes said:


> *Joins thread*
> 
> Does anyone have problems with reception with 3 in West Norwood.  I can hardly get any signal on 3G or 4G and I can't work out whether it's the network or if it's thick walls in my new place?  It's a right pain in the arse.



Welcome!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 2, 2015)

A film of West Norwood in 1946

Watch Suburban Week-end 1946


----------



## clandestino (Sep 2, 2015)

Plans for the new cinema/library. 
Library-Cinema plans


----------



## clandestino (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Manter (Sep 2, 2015)

clandestino said:


>



it keeps creeping back


----------



## Greebo (Sep 2, 2015)

clandestino said:


>


----------



## clandestino (Sep 3, 2015)

I'll take a look this morning and see how they're getting on. I'd be amazed at an opening this year let alone this month but you never know...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 3, 2015)

Perhaps they had the build crew focused on the new Brixton gaff...now all attention on knowles.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 3, 2015)

Had a quick look. There was one bloke in there working, could well have been others out the back. To the untrained eye, it doesn't look like a great deal has changed, but I guess Antic do have form in opening up pubs with an unreconstructed feel to them. At least there was someone there, which makes a change.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 3, 2015)

There have been various workers there when I've walked past...some even topless...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 3, 2015)

Actually, I don't care about Knowles....at all....just another feeding trough for middle class piggies...


----------



## Maharani (Sep 3, 2015)

I've forgotten the name of the chippy gaijingirl recommended in WN. Promised my girl I'd get some for tea tomorrow...


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I've forgotten the name of the chippy gaijingirl recommended in WN. Promised my girl I'd get some for tea tomorrow...


Knights Fish Bar I believe.  gaijngirl has also recommended to me and to my shame have still not tried it.  Went past it on the bus last night (it's near that Otter place).


----------



## colacubes (Sep 3, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Knights Fish Bar I believe.  gaijngirl has also recommended to me and to my shame have still not tried it.  Went past it on the bus last night (it's near that Otter place).



I tried them due to recommendations from GG and some irl friends last week and they are AMAZEBALLS.  Highly recommended.  Best chips I've had for years.  Portions are enormous though - we made the mistake of ordering a small chips each and had a metric fuckton leftover.  Their small will probably do for 2!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I tried them due to recommendations from GG and some irl friends last week and they are AMAZEBALLS.  Highly recommended.  Best chips I've had for years.  Portions are enormous though - we made the mistake of ordering a small chips each and had a metric fuckton leftover.  Their small will probably do for 2!


They are amazing.  

We get a fish, small chips and sausage in batter between the two of us and there are always loads of chips that end up being thrown.  It's a shame, but when I ask her to stop she never does!


----------



## Maharani (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok well I'm hoping for good things. Usually the two of us share one portion of f and c as we aren't total pigs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 3, 2015)

I get the £2.60 portion which feeds both kids and chips left over for me to have with summat veggie.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 3, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I get the £2.60 portion which feeds both kids and chips left over for me to have with summat veggie.


----------



## han (Sep 4, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I tried them due to recommendations from GG and some irl friends last week and they are AMAZEBALLS.  Highly recommended.  Best chips I've had for years.  Portions are enormous though - we made the mistake of ordering a small chips each and had a metric fuckton leftover.  Their small will probably do for 2!


I keep meaning to try this place due to gaijingirl's recommendation. This is encouraging me to prioritise it!!


----------



## ringo (Sep 7, 2015)

Long time devotees of the Knights Fish Bar here, but the other day I was too lazy to walk there and got a battered sossidge and chips from the one next to Barclays and that was also surprisingly good. Happy days after 11 years previously in the chip desolation wasteland that is Loughborough Junction.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Sep 7, 2015)

We were disappointed by Olleys in H Hill, tried the W Norwood Plaice thanks to previous posts and much prefer it...


----------



## Maharani (Sep 7, 2015)

Ollie's is a complete rip off and not up to much imo.  Knights was good but yes, it's just that little bit too far! Might try the other one in a few months.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Ollie's is a complete rip off and not up to much imo.



Walked past Olley's today and was surprised by the ambitious prices


----------



## Maharani (Sep 14, 2015)

Did people get one of these through their doors last week:


----------



## Cartoon Man (Sep 19, 2015)

clandestino said:


> A film of West Norwood in 1946
> 
> Watch Suburban Week-end 1946


Brilliant - thanks for sharing that. WN looks like it was a bustling, vibrant place back then. It'd be interesting to see it remade today in some of the same locations. Well, interesting and probably depressing.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 19, 2015)

No we don't want our turf to be 'bustling' or 'vibrant'. Ever.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 23, 2015)

clandestino said:


>




Looking forward to my late September pint in the new pub!


----------



## T & P (Sep 24, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Looking forward to my late September pint in the new pub!


It'd be more The Builders Arms than Knowles, judging by what the place looked like a few days ago...


----------



## Maharani (Sep 24, 2015)

T & P said:


> It'd be more The Builders Arms than Knowles, judging by what the place looked like a few days ago...


Maybe that's the look they're going for 


T & P said:


> It'd be more The Builders Arms than Knowles, judging by what the place looked like a few days ago...


Maybe that's the look they're going for .


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2015)

The Hard Hat And Firkin.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2015)

Lucky West Norwood:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 28, 2015)

wtf is that


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2015)

crepes. i didn't notice that at first and thought they were just flatbreads stuffed with yucky sweet chocolate and other gunk


----------



## clandestino (Sep 28, 2015)

Yep, the new pride of the high street! It looks bonkers - our kids will go crazy when it opens.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh yeah I saw that place the other day...ice cream innit?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 29, 2015)

We went past that place the other day and thought it was literally Kebabs with Chocolate on them.   I was non too plussed about trying one but Scutta was up for it.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2015)

It looks 7 shades of wrong.  I must try it


----------



## Scutta (Sep 29, 2015)

Fingers said:


> We went past that place the other day and thought it was literally Kebabs with Chocolate on them.   I was non too plussed about trying one but Scutta was up for it.


I like chocolate. I like kebabs.. sounds pretty fit to me.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 29, 2015)

Fingers said:


> We went past that place the other day and thought it was literally Kebabs with Chocolate on them.   I was non too plussed about trying one but Scutta was up for it.



I think it is that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, I'll be willy wonkared!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2015)

Good lord. What age we live in etc.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Well, I'll be willy wonkared!


Willy wankered.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2015)

Fingers said:


> We went past that place the other day and thought it was literally Kebabs with Chocolate on them.   I was non too plussed about trying one but Scutta was up for it.


That's what I thought until someone pointed out they're just crêpes really


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Willy wankered.



no comment


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That's what I thought until someone pointed out they're just crêpes really


Surely there's ice cream involved in this...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Surely there's ice cream involved in this...


Yes, but the wrap is a crêpe rather than a pitta


----------



## Smick (Sep 29, 2015)

I think my daughter might like that. She'd probably enjoy any ice cream parlour or creperie though. Where is it and when does it open?


----------



## clandestino (Sep 29, 2015)

Next to the Sainsburys. Opens soon-ish I guess.


----------



## Smick (Sep 30, 2015)

I've just seen it! I'll definitely be using that for a bit of blackmail in future.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 1, 2015)

Bit of bother with a very drunk, aggressive man outside Tesco. Think he's launced one at the tesco staff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2015)

Those secrets shoppers can take their undercover personas way too seriously...


----------



## Maharani (Oct 1, 2015)

The bloke was massive too.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 1, 2015)

Work seems to have started again on the new boozer but peering through the window, nothing seems to have changed or been done. I also notice the COOP is getting a makeover. I would have thought the Tulse Hill one is in greater need.


----------



## Manter (Oct 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Surely there's ice cream involved in this...


Crepe with ice cream and chocolate. Yum.


----------



## Manter (Oct 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Work seems to have started again on the new boozer but peering through the window, nothing seems to have changed or been done. I also notice the COOP is getting a makeover. I would have thought the Tulse Hill one is in greater need.


They must be planning to sell it or something. It has to be in the embarrassment category.

Edit- I mean tulse hill, clearly


----------



## Fingers (Oct 1, 2015)

Manter said:


> They must be planning to sell it or something. It has to be in the embarrassment category.
> 
> Edit- I mean tulse hill, clearly



They need Tina back.  It has gone to rack and ruin since she disappeared in mysterious circumstances


----------



## Manter (Oct 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> They need Tina back.  It has gone to rack and ruin since she disappeared in mysterious circumstances


She lives in the estate behind us and tbf I haven't seen her for a while 

<<xfiles music>>


----------



## Maharani (Oct 1, 2015)

The TH one is next. Will take much longer thN the WN one.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 1, 2015)

Manter said:


> She lives in the estate behind us and tbf I haven't seen her for a while
> 
> <<xfiles music>>


I spoke to Helen a while back.  I'd asked after Tina and she told me she was well and had another job.

Next time I went in she told me Tina says hi


----------



## Fingers (Oct 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The TH one is next. Will take much longer thN the WN one.



Good good. Where did you hear that? Last time they closed for some work to be done they sold all their stock off really really cheaply.


----------



## Manter (Oct 1, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I spoke to Helen a while back.  I'd asked after Tina and she told me she was well and had another job.
> 
> Next time I went in she told me Tina says hi


Backwards xfiles music?


----------



## Maharani (Oct 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Good good. Where did you hear that? Last time they closed for some work to be done they sold all their stock off really really cheaply.


I was eavesdropping (as ever) a convo between a customer and Sumitra (she's my current fave)...Sumitra said they've been mega busy since t'other co-op closed...

Yawn...I'm boring myself with all of this...there's just no rock and roll left in TH anymore...


----------



## Fingers (Oct 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I was eavesdropping (as ever) a convo between a customer and Sumitra (she's my current fave)...Sumitra said they've been mega busy since t'other co-op closed...
> 
> Yawn...I'm boring myself with all of this...there's just no rock and roll left in TH anymore...



Ha ha. This is important stuff! Top eaves dropping!


----------



## Maharani (Oct 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Ha ha. This is important stuff! Top eaves dropping!


Oh, my finger is well and truly on the pulse...


----------



## Fingers (Oct 1, 2015)

I suspect self service machines will be introduced which are only any use when you want to go in there and buy something without speaking to anyone.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I suspect self service machines will be introduced which are only any use when you want to go in there and buy something without speaking to anyone.


Boycott...


----------



## discobastard (Oct 1, 2015)

In some stores it might lose staff numbers, in others its about freeing up staff to do other things.  It's not always a bad thing.  Personally I don't mind em, but I like to have a choice.

In Tesco it seemed, originally, to be about losing staff and the service is shite - they are now in the process of putting more people back on the shop floor.  In Sainsburys it works quite well because they still have a well staffed till and it means more people can get through quicker. (that's a bit of a generalisation, but when Tesco had that issue with financial reporting a while ago, they made a lot of people redundant at head office and in the big stores and actually increased headcount in the smaller stores)

The Co-op have a problem in that their workload resourcing software is really old as it was inherited from Somerfield who had much bigger stores with more staff - their processes work less well with fewer people in store because they are run ragged with fewer people trying to do more things - running from stockign shelves to the tills and back again.  Co-ordinating staff tasks with sometimes unpredictable deliveries is a big problem   Which is why half the shelves have nothing on them at 7pm when everybody gets back from work.  And also the problem people have mentioned here before about offers not going through the tills because the POS material is out of date because nobody has had time to change it.  Self service tills can mean more people getting stock out on time (and they can sell more stuff). That's the theory anyway.  It seems to be getting better now though (they may have gotten new software now, this was a year or two ago).

I'm not saying it's a 'good thing', but its not as simple as having less tills and less staff (although in some stores I'm sure it does reduce headcount).  Competition in the convenience sector means that they are all having to compete on choice and quality and availability.  Far fewer people use the big superstores now (largely because a lot of people use online for big shops on stuff like tinned goods and nappies and toilet roll).  So the big battleground for retailers is the smaller convenience store -protein and fresh fruit/veg, and so they are all beginning to invest in making them more attractive - obviously to do that you need more people out on the shop floor and in the stockroom.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 1, 2015)

Manter said:


> Backwards xfiles music?


I'm not sure how Tina knew who she was saying hi to.  Maybe 'you know, that tall bloke who buys wine'?


----------



## Maharani (Oct 1, 2015)

discobastard said:


> In some stores it might lose staff numbers, in others its about freeing up staff to do other things.  It's not always a bad thing.  Personally I don't mind em, but I like to have a choice.
> 
> In Tesco it seemed, originally, to be about losing staff and the service is shite - they are now in the process of putting more people back on the shop floor.  In Sainsburys it works quite well because they still have a well staffed till and it means more people can get through quicker. (that's a bit of a generalisation, but when Tesco had that issue with financial reporting a while ago, they made a lot of people redundant at head office and in the big stores and actually increased headcount in the smaller stores)
> 
> ...


Good post. Hadn't really looked at it like that.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 2, 2015)

A team of guys working in Knowles this morning so maybe they're starting to take it seriously...


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2015)

West Norwood in the news, for the wrong reasons (racist nutjob woman on a bus). Story reported in the Daily Fail and the ES...


----------



## Maharani (Oct 2, 2015)

T & P said:


> West Norwood in the news, for the wrong reasons (racist nutjob woman on a bus). Story reported in the Daily Fail and the ES...



The poor, poor child...

ETA: the child she's with is black...oh my.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

That on the 322?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That on the 322?



Looked like it to me.  Looked like it went up the high street then down Robson Road.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

The guy that posted the vid on youtube says 315


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

What a vicious and horrid person. I'd like to know what preceeded her outburst.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What a vicious and horrid person. I'd like to know what preceeded her outburst.


Nothing can excuse that abhorrent show of hatred.
ETA, not that anyone would excuse that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

No, there's no excuse, but something kicked that off, and she suggests a threat to the kid....and then a woman off camera (who I'm guessing is the woman she is ranting at) says 'no black man would sleep with you....which results in the continued racist ranting...

Anyway....people on youtube are already saying they know who she is, and someone clearly calls her Nicola in the footage, so she's gonna be publicly ruined regardless of what blew this up in the first place...


----------



## Maharani (Oct 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No, there's no excuse, but something kicked that off, and she suggests a threat to the kid....and then a woman off camera (who I'm guessing is the woman she is ranting at) says 'no black man would sleep with you....which results in the continued racist ranting...
> 
> Anyway....people on youtube are already saying they know who she is, and someone clearly calls her Nicola in the footage, so she's gonna be publicly ruined regardless of what blew this up in the first place...


Indeed.


----------



## Smick (Oct 2, 2015)

I wish people would stop taking videos of racists. I don't know what's behind it. An easy way to get 100,000 youtube views at the expense of a loudmouth halfwit and the public humiliation of someone else. I'm not watching this one.


----------



## Smick (Oct 2, 2015)

Ah man, curiosity got the better of me and I watched it. I wish I hadn't though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

Smick said:


> Ah man, curiosity got the better of me and I watched it. I wish I hadn't though.



You poor weak fool


----------



## Smick (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah. I agree with your suspicion that the start of the video is timed to make this idiot look as badly as possible; something has happened first. It would appear that someone has made a nasty comment about her child and, without having the skills to defend herself, she's just gone straight for the most vicious language she can muster.

I hate the description of people as racists. This stomach has obviously, at the very least, been intimate with a black guy, and is bringing up a mixed race child. I'd imagine that she is hardly a white supremacist. More likely just an idiot who has had a tough time and lashes out at someone pouring more shite on her plate.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

'a nasty comment' would be an assumption.

Something was said to set her off. May not be nasty. May have been something silly, or flippant, or just something she personally didn't like. We don't know....but yes, there was something that incited this (in her head at least).

Regardless....her continued onslaught of abuse is racist. It is spiteful and vicious. It is also in public, when she knows she is being filmed. 

She also says 'His dad's not black' at the beginning. The kid looks mixed race, but that again doesn't mean he is. Or maybe the kid is mixed race and she considers him to be mixed with something other than 'black'. Hard to know what someone that willing to expose themselves is thinking at any given moment and what they consider to make sense or be the truth.

These kind of videos are aired to set up a single person, and she will be villified for it, but there's also a point of knowing when to stop, and some people don't. Including me at times.


----------



## Smick (Oct 2, 2015)

She should have listened to her friend and just shut the fuck up. She then wouldn't have had the likes of us questioning her child's parentage.

I think her being a stupid cow should have been confined to the people on the bus rather than to the whole internet and the person who filmed it for others' gratification is a wanker.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm not questioning her child's parentage. It's none of my business.


----------



## Smick (Oct 2, 2015)

I guess that has come out wrong. But we are aware of her child, who had no part in this. It's not right that the kid is on the internet and being referred to in any way at all. I know that if the mother hadn't started mouthing off, there's nothing to film, but nevertheless, people with cameras should question what they're doing. If you want to make a police complaint then go to the cops, not youtube. If you want to impose your form of justice on someone then you're a cunt. Who enjoys watching that sort of thing? And the self-righteous poster probably thinks he has done the world a favour.

I should stop posting.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

Smick said:


> I guess that has come out wrong. But we are aware of her child, who had no part in this. It's not right that the kid is on the internet and being referred to in any way at all. I know that if the mother hadn't started mouthing off, there's nothing to film, but nevertheless, people with cameras should question what they're doing. If you want to make a police complaint then go to the cops, not youtube. If you want to impose your form of justice on someone then you're a cunt. Who enjoys watching that sort of thing? And the self-righteous poster probably thinks he has done the world a favour.
> 
> I should stop posting.



You have a good point about capturing something like this and making the right choice about what to do with it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

I suspect that sometimes the more press it gets, the more it is out there, then the more likely the law is inclined to respond...


----------



## clandestino (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like it's actually happening this time - Knowles to open in November. 

Knowles of Norwood – 294-296 Norwood Road, West Norwood, SE27 9AF


----------



## T & P (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm assuming very late November, because it'd take an army or builders to finish any earlier. I guess 6 1/2 weeks is doable, but it will be tight and not cheap.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 9, 2015)

Having said that most of Antic's pubs look like the builders and decorators gave up halfway through. There's a 'derelict chic' vibe going on in most of them. They got one in Balham where the gents has bare plasterboard walls.


----------



## Smick (Oct 10, 2015)

I called past the Chocolate kebab shop earlier. I had considered bringing my daughter there so thought I'd scope it out.

There aren't any seats, I had expected some form of ice cream parlour place with seats.

While the chocolate kebab is a novelty, he puts spray can cream on the top. The idea of then taking that home, or having my daughter eat it at the side of the road doesn't appeal. That spray cream separates to various types of fat in about a minute, especially on a hot crepe. £2.99 for the chocolate kebab.

He seemed like a nice enthusiastic guy, but I'll be giving it a miss.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2015)

I really like the Pintadero cafe in Knights Hill. 
Pintadera Café & Deli


----------



## Maharani (Oct 10, 2015)

Smick said:


> I called past the Chocolate kebab shop earlier. I had considered bringing my daughter there so thought I'd scope it out.
> 
> There aren't any seats, I had expected some form of ice cream parlour place with seats.
> 
> ...


Maybe suggest getting stools for people to sit on...they've just opened so are in the early stages and might need a few recommendations. If he's a good business person he'll listen to what folk want.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 10, 2015)

editor said:


> I really like the Pintadero cafe in Knights Hill.
> Pintadera Café & Deli


Saw this the other day. Looks nice.


----------



## Smick (Oct 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Maybe suggest getting stools for people to sit on...they've just opened so are in the early stages and might need a few recommendations. If he's a good business person he'll listen to what folk want.


Yeah, good idea. I was just in scoping it out and the guy was trying hard to make a sale so I just made my excuses and left, like your average Sun journalist in a brothel.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2015)

Refurbed Co-op is veh shiny


----------



## Maharani (Oct 10, 2015)

I see old beam me and sniff glue are having a refit.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm quite pleased with that as a new name for the middle classers' shop.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 10, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Refurbed Co-op is veh shiny


So it's reopened? Tulse Hill folk will be fucked when ours closes probably very soon for their refit. We'll have to walk _all_ the way to West Norwood.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> So it's reopened? Tulse Hill folk will be fucked when ours closes probably very soon for their refit. We'll have to walk _all_ the way to West Norwood.



Yep was open earlier.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 10, 2015)

editor said:


> I really like the Pintadero cafe in Knights Hill.
> Pintadera Café & Deli



It's great, but I wish it opened later than 7pm. Be a nice place to go for an evening meal.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 10, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Yep was open earlier.



Giving away free popcorn apparently.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 10, 2015)

What is it with popcorn round here? It's everywhere...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I see old beam me and sniff glue are having a refit.



it's been done - there was DJs and people having a party there this afternoon.


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> So it's reopened? Tulse Hill folk will be fucked when ours closes probably very soon for their refit. We'll have to walk _all_ the way to West Norwood.


I hope they'll make it a bit smaller so it no longer classifies as a large supermarket affected by Sunday trading laws. The West Norwood branch doesn't seem much smaller yet it's allowed to open late. The Tulse Hill branch is the smallest supermarket I've seen that's affected by Sunday Trading laws.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 14, 2015)

Cinema gets council approval.
West Norwood Cinema complex gets green light


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Cinema gets council approval.
> West Norwood Cinema complex gets green light


Cllr Jane Edbrooke's verbal style resembles John Major's: _“It’s been a long time coming, but we really can see the prize at the end now."_


----------



## Smick (Oct 16, 2015)

When will it open?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2015)

In time for Jaws 19


----------



## Sister Midnight (Oct 16, 2015)

I thought it was meant to be happening already! It's only just got permission?!! Taking forever. Meh


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2015)

West Norwood....in the future....


----------



## Maharani (Oct 16, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> I thought it was meant to be happening already! It's only just got permission?!! Taking forever. Meh


I was told summer 2016...

ETA before i heard this ^


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2015)

Opening in 2017 - films due for release that year are Jeepers Creepers 3, the remake of the Swayze classic Roadhouse, and Transformers 5.

Gonna be ace...

Well, the Lego Batman Movie will be ace....and Starwars VIII


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm holding out for Waterworld 2: The Damp Rises.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I'm holding out for Waterworld 2: The Damp Rises.



Other than Jaws 19 those films above are actually being released in 2017.....I didn't make them up...


----------



## Sister Midnight (Oct 16, 2015)

Hmmm I was hoping for a bit more arthouse!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Hmmm I was hoping for a bit more arthouse!



Hipster!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I'm holding out for Waterworld 2: The Damp Rises.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Other than Jaws 19 those films above are actually being released in 2017.....I didn't make them up...


I don't go to the cinema very often. For those very reasons. 

Actually I can't remember the last time I went to the cinema and actually enjoyed it.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2015)

I tell a lie. I had a pill when I went to see the first Harry Potter movie. That was ace. And I went to see that film earlier this year about the jazz drummer student. Can't remember what it's called. That was brilliant.


----------



## dbs1fan (Oct 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I tell a lie. I had a pill when I went to see the first Harry Potter movie. That was ace. And I went to see that film earlier this year about the jazz drummer student. Can't remember what it's called. That was brilliant.


Whiplash


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2015)

dbs1fan said:


> Whiplash


Yes.  That's the one.  I'm a bit of a drum fiend and my family has some jazz history so I really enjoyed that.  Is that considered arthouse?


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


>


Empty glass - fail!


----------



## Sister Midnight (Oct 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Hipster!


Er only if you associate brains/thoughtfulness with wannabe fashion victims!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 17, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Er only if you associate brains/thoughtfulness with wannabe fashion victims!



What's brains/thoughtfulness have to do with anything?


----------



## Smick (Oct 18, 2015)

There was just a street brawl kicked off in front of me and my two kids in front of those shops opposite the old fire station. Obviously big boozing guys. Banning single cans won't solve it, they had a load of vodka and JD. My five year old daughter was shouting at them because as the main aggressors retreated, one threw a bounty bar at the one guy left behind. "Littering is actually illegal!".

Cops showed up very quickly, but only the one guy was left. They then drove up and down the Norwood Rd a few times as we got on our bus.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Opening in 2017 - films due for release that year are Jeepers Creepers 3, the remake of the Swayze classic Roadhouse, and Transformers 5.
> 
> Gonna be ace...
> 
> Well, the Lego Batman Movie will be ace....and Starwars VIII



Mallrats 2 might be ready by then!


----------



## clandestino (Oct 18, 2015)

Went dancing at the soul night at the Book And Record Bar last night. I was uncertain how it was going to work in such a small space, but in fact it was great - all the record racks pushed to the walls, and there was a good dancefloor. Nice atmosphere and mix of people too.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 24, 2015)

Them Knights hill Chips are not the best. There are two great chip shops on the 450 bus route. You can get a 90p bag too.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

Planning permission has been approved by Lambeth. No Living Wage for the staff. 
Lambeth Council approves plans for Picturehouse cinema complex in West Norwood


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

Non-living wage cinema ahoy!

Lambeth Council approves plans for Picturehouse cinema complex in West Norwood


----------



## Smick (Oct 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Them Knights hill Chips are not the best. There are two great chip shops on the 450 bus route. You can get a 90p bag too.


I really like them, although my wife prefers Kennedy's. It all depends on who's buying.

What is the route of the 450? I'm not sure I've ever seen it in TH, WN, HH, Streatham or Brixton, so it's likely too far for me to go for a fish supper.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone swim at the fusion place? What is it like? Best time to go etc? I thinking of going tomorrow.


----------



## Smick (Oct 26, 2015)

It's half term so every swimming pool will be full of kids messing and shouting.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 26, 2015)

Smick said:


> It's half term so every swimming pool will be full of kids messing and shouting.



Not at 7am it won't

...and do kids go swimming these days. I thought they all sat home playing xbox and becoming obese?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 26, 2015)

Smick said:


> I really like them, although my wife prefers Kennedy's. It all depends on who's buying.
> 
> What is the route of the 450? I'm not sure I've ever seen it in TH, WN, HH, Streatham or Brixton, so it's likely too far for me to go for a fish supper.



It goes from Sydenham to somewhere or other but it goes through CP, then Beulah Hill, down Northwood Road pass the Beulah Spa pub, then heads into Thornton Heath. A good bus though not as scenic as the 410. Ace chippy on Patchmore Road


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2015)

editor said:


> Non-living wage cinema ahoy!
> 
> Lambeth Council approves plans for Picturehouse cinema complex in West Norwood


Probably not a suitable viewing venue for those on less than average wage either.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2015)

The pool was lovely thanks.


----------



## Smick (Oct 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Not at 7am it won't
> 
> ...and do kids go swimming these days. I thought they all sat home playing xbox and becoming obese?


Of course they do. Their parents force them out to the pool. And the kids all sit moaning in the changing room about how they'd rather be playing the Xbox and becoming obese.

And then they go out to the pool and shout and do dive bombs in and out of the water, shouting incessantly.

Then when they come out of the water, they'll run round the changing rooms, flicking their towels at each others arses in a makeshift whip, going crack crack crack.

All I'm trying to do is go for a swim.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2015)

Nah....saw none of that at 8am this morning. Just old people.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2015)

I like the pool at Norwood. Nice facility. Got in the just before 8am today. Plenty of space to swim in peace.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 28, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I like the pool at Norwood. Nice facility. Got in the just before 8am today. Plenty of space to swim in peace.



I like that it's not too big. And it's great to have a pool a short walk away.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2015)

clandestino said:


> I like that it's not too big. And it's great to have a pool a short walk away.



25mtrs. Same as Brixton. That's big enough. I do my 40 lengths. 

Not swam for nearly two years, and started again yesterday, managed 1000mtrs straight away, was a bit easier today and faster.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 28, 2015)

The children's pool is bigger at Brixton though I think. Overall, Brixton Rec pool feels bigger and busier than West Norwood one. I much prefer the one in WN.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2015)

That Knowles aint happening any time soon is it. Still pretty much stripped to the slab.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 29, 2015)

I had a peek the other day and it's coming along. The furniture is being built and some wallpaper has gone up. But, yeah, I think November might be a bit hopeful. 

No idea what they're going to do about the left hand side that was going to be a pizza place. How can they work on that once Knowles is open? It'll be like going for a drink next to a building site...


----------



## clandestino (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## clandestino (Oct 29, 2015)

Hmm, thought the photos from that tweet would post as well. There are some...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone swim at the fusion place? What is it like? Best time to go etc? I thinking of going tomorrow.



The only Fusion place locally is the lido - East Dulwich too. Brixton Rec, Streatham, West Norwood and CP are all "Better".  WN is nice because it's the quietest - although Streatham is pretty quiet in the morning - I've been the only swimmer on occasions - but you have to be early to get the full 25m because they put the wall up taking it to 20m at 9ish.  Like you my regular swim is 1k and personally I prefer a 50m pool (or Tooting) for less of a push off. So I favour The Lido and CP. Unfortunately the Lido opens too late now for my pre-work swim and I can't make CP in time either.

Eta. Enjoy your swims! They keep me sane.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> The only Fusion place locally is the lido - East Dulwich too. Brixton Rec, Streatham, West Norwood and CP are all "Better".  WN is nice because it's the quietest - although Streatham is pretty quiet in the morning - I've been the only swimmer on occasions - but you have to be early to get the full 25m because they put the wall up taking it to 20m at 9ish.  Like you my regular swim is 1k and personally I prefer a 50m pool (or Tooting) for less of a push off. So I favour The Lido and CP. Unfortunately the Lido opens too late now for my pre-work swim and I can't make CP in time either.



Ah....ok...my mistake then. Not paying proper attention.

I love CP, but it feels a bit daft going up there when I can walk to Norwood and back, and it adds to my exercise. Although I did go through a stage of walking to CP, swimming 1k, and walking back....but it knackered me after a bit.

I'm thinking of getting a membership. £29 a month is good. I'm going every day at moment so it pays for it's self in a week.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ah....ok...my mistake then. Not paying proper attention.
> 
> I love CP, but it feels a bit daft going up there when I can walk to Norwood and back, and it adds to my exercise. Although I did go through a stage of walking to CP, swimming 1k, and walking back....but it knackered me after a bit.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a membership. £29 a month is good. I'm going every day at moment so it pays for it's self in a week.



Yes. The swimming membership is a good deal and you can use it across Better pools which is handy. There is also the Lambeth one-off membership which is about £35 and gives reduced rates on everything. It's a bit odd as it's a Lambeth thing but some better pools - such as Marshall Street off Great Marlborough Street - will still give discounts,. I have Lido membership as I get a reduced rate and prefer open water swimming in general - but otherwise I would take the Better membership. I also have the Lambeth one-off thing for indoor swimming atm but won't renew.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Hmm, thought the photos from that tweet would post as well. There are some...



looked nothing like that in there this morning...


----------



## clandestino (Oct 29, 2015)

It looked like that the other day, pretty much. The pizza side is stacked full of stuff and totally untouched, but the pub side is coming on. I'll take another look tomorrow.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't we have enough bloody pizza in this area? I think the railway have pulled theirs off the menu but the White Hart's are back on and Casa doodah do them too...

I'm yet to order good home delivery...anyone? I rarely order in but sometimes the girl enjoys it.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 29, 2015)

The Railway doesn't do pizza any more??? Has the world gone mad?!


----------



## Maharani (Oct 29, 2015)

clandestino said:


> The Railway doesn't do pizza any more??? Has the world gone mad?!


nope...they have gona all posh with their container kitchen and pizza's are beneath them...

I think instead of or as well as the new kitchen they should consider extending their bar and employing more staff...


----------



## Smick (Oct 30, 2015)

A tramp's buffet M&S job. £4 down to 1.30. Your daughter will love it.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Don't we have enough bloody pizza in this area? I think the railway have pulled theirs off the menu but the White Hart's are back on and Casa doodah do them too...
> 
> I'm yet to order good home delivery...anyone? I rarely order in but sometimes the girl enjoys it.


There's decent pizza in Brixton but none that I know of round here. 

Doodah is ok. Just ok. I had the White Hart pizza last weekend and it was FOUL.

gaijingirl tipped me off on that restaurant in Streatham, Addone I think it's called but I tried once and it was going to be two hours for delivery.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 30, 2015)

discobastard said:


> There's decent pizza in Brixton but none that I know of round here.
> 
> Doodah is ok. Just ok. I had the White Hart pizza last weekend and it was FOUL.
> 
> gaijingirl tipped me off on that restaurant in Streatham, Addone I think it's called but I tried once and it was going to be two hours for delivery.


brava raggazi = great pizza


----------



## discobastard (Oct 30, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> brava raggazi = great pizza


Cheers. Will give that a go tomorrow! [emoji106]


----------



## Maharani (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes but I'm talking delivery.  Fresco used to be ok but it's very hit and miss.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 30, 2015)

Bravi delivers


----------



## Maharani (Oct 30, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Bravi delivers


Ooooh.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Ooooh.



I discovered another delivery option, just as good as Bravi: Addomme by Streatham Hill station


----------



## Maharani (Oct 30, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I discovered another delivery option, just as good as Bravi: Addomme by Streatham Hill station


That's the one discobastard mentioned ^.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2015)

Adomme is a great restaurant to visit. Amazing food and the loveliest family running it. We had my Dad's 70th there as we knew from previous visits how great it is.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 30, 2015)

For delivery I've found Pomodoro in Gypsy Hill excellent.  Probably depends which end of WN you live though as it might be a bit chilly once it gets to the Tulse Hill end.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 30, 2015)

colacubes said:


> For delivery I've found Pomodoro in Gypsy Hill excellent.  Probably depends which end of WN you live though as it might be a bit chilly once it gets to the Tulse Hill end.


I doubt it would...I used to get pizza from Fresco in CP and that was fine. 

Thank you, I'll try this place one time.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I doubt it would...I used to get pizza from Fresco in CP and that was fine.
> 
> Thank you, I'll try this place one time.



It's properly good. I ordered about 6 when I was having a party and my oven wasn't working, and they turned up on time, warm and delicious


----------



## Fingers (Oct 31, 2015)

Creeping gentrification.....

It starts with a coffee shop, then Foxtons move in, then all the local pubs get closed and turned into unaffordable flats, then a beard shop opens, then we all have to move further out towards Croydon.



> Costa Coffee is moving into the empty Money Shop building at 529 Norwood Road SE27 9DL. Costa will sell cold food to eat in or off the premises and of course hot drinks – mainly coffee. The maximum hours of opening will be 6.30am to 8pm and 8am to 6.30pm on Sundays. The site had been shop selling beds for many years and then remained empty for a long time until the short lived Money Shop.



https://westnorwood.wordpress.com/…/another-new-coffee-shop/

ETA it is actually the old Cheque Centre place, not the Money Shop


----------



## clandestino (Oct 31, 2015)

That's story's since been deleted so maybe it's not happening...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2015)

clandestino said:


> That's story's since been deleted so maybe it's not happening...


----------



## Fingers (Oct 31, 2015)

Damn fake stories of gentrifiers


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2015)

Sorry. Internet problems. Meant to say - that story (Costa coffee) is everywhere atm. I wouldn't be write it off just yet.


----------



## Smick (Oct 31, 2015)

Who the hell wants a Costa coffee anyway? I'm not really into the takeaway coffee thing and I laugh at those at work who say they can't function without their Nero flat white in the morning, but surely nobody feels good about going to Costa. It's what you buy at a motorway services, or maybe use an automated machine in Sainsbury's. You may bemoan chains, but even within chain coffee shops, Costa must be the last choice.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 31, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Creeping gentrification.....
> 
> It starts with a coffee shop, then Foxtons move in, then all the local pubs get closed and turned into unaffordable flats, then a beard shop opens, then we all have to move further out towards Croydon.


foxtons have their claws deep into Croydon believe me
and Croydon is no longer that affordable either


----------



## Smick (Oct 31, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> foxtons have their claws deep into Croydon believe me
> and Croydon is no longer that affordable either


Yeah, you can be in London Bridge, Victoria, Blackfriars etc from East Croydon in about 15 minutes. Plus there are loads of offices out there, a hospital. Loads of work which people will pay more to live near. I'd imagine it gets cheaper out round Thornton Heath, Selhurst, before getting pricier in Croydon.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 31, 2015)

Smick said:


> Yeah, you can be in London Bridge, Victoria, Blackfriars etc from East Croydon in about 15 minutes. Plus there are loads of offices out there, a hospital. Loads of work which people will pay more to live near. I'd imagine it gets cheaper out round Thornton Heath, Selhurst, before getting pricier in Croydon.


selhurst and thornton heath getting pricey since this summer
east croydon (because its zone 5) is a little cheaper than selhurst and norwood junc
as I am looking to move there I am deep into the boring territory of property prices - the one conversation topic that can unify londoners from all classes and ethnicities and religions I find


----------



## Fingers (Nov 1, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> foxtons have their claws deep into Croydon believe me
> and Croydon is no longer that affordable either



Oh arse, where am I going to go after London finally tells me to fuck right off    My shortlist is back to Manchester but Mancs are getting priced out as bad as London.

Bristol, Sheffield (which I loved) or Newcastle where I spent many weekends with my first serious ladyfriend

Living here is not sustainable for living a decent life and it is bringing me down somewhat.  Maybe I need to double my prices for work. 

I can't go back north because of the climate which is why I live in London. 

What to do eh?


----------



## boohoo (Nov 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh arse, where am I going to go after London finally tells me to fuck right off    My shortlist is back to Manchester but Mancs are getting priced out as bad as London.
> 
> Bristol, Sheffield (which I loved) or Newcastle where I spent many weekends with my first serious ladyfriend
> 
> ...



Bit of Thornton Heath, like by the Pond are still fairly cheap but transport links are crap.

As Croydon is the next trendy place, everything around there will be affected unfortunately. 

Something needs to give on rents and house prices.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh arse, where am I going to go after London finally tells me to fuck right off    My shortlist is back to Manchester but Mancs are getting priced out as bad as London.
> 
> Bristol, Sheffield (which I loved) or Newcastle where I spent many weekends with my first serious ladyfriend
> 
> ...


This article supports your original choice - but I am afraid I agree with  you. Manchester was brilliant in the 1970s and even better in the 80s after I left (so we are told), but on a visit this year it struck me that it is seriously suffering from neo-brutalist overdevelopment as bad as Brixton.
Manchester named best UK city to live in - AGAIN!
Even worse the bar prices in the brand new concrete Wetherspoon in Rusholme (the Ford Maddox Brown) matched the Beehive, and the one in Piccadilly which is actually called "Wetherspoons" was on their emergency city centre tourist tarif (not that you would entertain Wetherspoons of course)


----------



## wjh (Nov 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Damn fake stories of gentrifiers



Looks legit to me.  Not sure why the blog post was deleted.

Quick search of the planning database finds 15/04191/ADV:

"Display of 1x new umbra grey aluminium fascia tray with 1x set of internal individually illuminated Costa letters, 1x double sided 600mm dia trough light illuminated Costa Coffee projecting sign, 1x Costa Coffee retractable fabric awning in Costa, red with black valance and the display of vinyl panels to the front elevation. | Ground Floor 529 Norwood Road London SE27 9DL"
*
Status* Decided
*Decision* Grant Permission
*Decision Issued Date* Wed 21 Oct 2015​
I guess thats it then, up sticks and move to Thornton Heath.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 1, 2015)

The story is back up now - seems they just put in the wrong photo originally...

Another new coffee shop

I don't drink coffee at all but those Costa machines in garages piss me off because they don't do tea.  WHY NOT?  

There are so many better things that could go in that empty shop but I guess it was inevitable really.  So dull and predictable.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I doubt it would...I used to get pizza from Fresco in CP and that was fine.
> 
> Thank you, I'll try this place one time.



Fresco have opened up a branch on Norwood High Street - gaijinboy has bought a couple of pizzas off them and they've been very nice - nice enough for me to nick slices and I'm not too into pizzas.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 3, 2015)

Funny bit in the Adele interview in the current issue of Rolling Stone:

Adele pulls in front of an unlovely three-story brick building, next to a Texaco station. The ground floor is a discount store. Beginning at age 14, Adele lived in an apartment upstairs with her mom, Penny. Her dad has largely been out of the picture since Adele was a toddler — he is her least favorite topic of discussion, and she refuses to attach any importance to his absence from her life. "Mine were the fourth, fifth and sixth windows," she says, pointing them out.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 3, 2015)

Adele wrote the songs for her first album, 2008's jazz-tinged, largely acoustic _19_, right upstairs. She got a deal with the powerful indie label XL straight out of her _Fame_-style performing-arts high school, mostly on the strength of a few MySpace demos. (She made zero concessions to the label's hip ethos: "She signed to XL, and she's talking in interviews about her favorite group being the Spice Girls," says Dickins. "She's not saying her favorite group is Einstürzende Neubauten or Nitzer Ebb!") Across the street is the African Choice Market that used to be a pub where she'd get served underage, and Hollywood Nails, where she used to get manicures. She returned there, to the proprietors' delight, to primp for the 2012 Brit Awards.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 3, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Funny bit in the Adele interview in the current issue of Rolling Stone:
> 
> Adele pulls in front of an unlovely three-story brick building, next to a Texaco station. The ground floor is a discount store. Beginning at age 14, Adele lived in an apartment upstairs with her mom, Penny. Her dad has largely been out of the picture since Adele was a toddler — he is her least favorite topic of discussion, and she refuses to attach any importance to his absence from her life. "Mine were the fourth, fifth and sixth windows," she says, pointing them out.


That used to be my favourite local discount shop, I miss it. Didn't know Adele lived upstairs!


----------



## clandestino (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah her song "Hometown Glory" is apparently about West Norwood.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Nov 3, 2015)

She lived above what may yet become Knowles of Norwood?


----------



## Maharani (Nov 3, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> She lived above what may yet become Knowles of Norwood?


Aye...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 3, 2015)

Surely those stalls that butt up to Knowles' window during Feast are gonna have to find a new home when it opens. Can't imagine them being keen to have a load of arts and crafty foodie sellers on their doorstep once a month....


----------



## Maharani (Nov 3, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Surely those stalls that butt up to Knowles' window during Feast are gonna have to find a new home when it opens. Can't imagine them being keen to have a load of arts and crafty foodie sellers on their doorstep once a month....


Doubt they'll have any say...they will have signed knowing the stalls will be there. It's council approved innit?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Doubt they'll have any say...they will have signed knowing the stalls will be there. It's council approved innit?



I reckon they will have a say....and will have their say. 

time will tell


----------



## Smick (Nov 7, 2015)

Free fancy in store loaves in the Coop today. I had been going to buy bread as well.


----------



## ash (Nov 9, 2015)

Does anyone know what caffs have wifi and are open at 8am - please?


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2015)

ash said:


> Does anyone know what caffs have wifi and are open at 8am - please?


Pintadera, 50 Knight's Hill, opens early and has wifi (or you can use the Great Northwood's).


----------



## ash (Nov 9, 2015)

Ooh that must be new, Looks nice - thanks


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Adele wrote the songs for her first album, 2008's jazz-tinged, largely acoustic _19_, right upstairs. She got a deal with the powerful indie label XL straight out of her _Fame_-style performing-arts high school, mostly on the strength of a few MySpace demos. (She made zero concessions to the label's hip ethos: "She signed to XL, and she's talking in interviews about her favorite group being the Spice Girls," says Dickins. "She's not saying her favorite group is Einstürzende Neubauten or Nitzer Ebb!") Across the street is the African Choice Market that used to be a pub where she'd get served underage, and Hollywood Nails, where she used to get manicures. She returned there, to the proprietors' delight, to primp for the 2012 Brit Awards.


I can't speak for her music as I've not heard her sing, but she went on The List when she moaned about her tax bill: Adele's tax grievances won't resonate with fans


----------



## Fingers (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## clandestino (Nov 10, 2015)

That's weird - I had a look in this morning and didn't see that wallpaper.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 10, 2015)

clandestino said:


> That's weird - I had a look in this morning and didn't see that wallpaper.



Same here


----------



## Fingers (Nov 10, 2015)

Though the second pics looks like it maybe upstairs as there are stairs going down and daylight coming from the ceiling


----------



## clandestino (Nov 10, 2015)

Ah yes, good point. I assumed they were just doing the ground floor.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Nov 13, 2015)

Coop sign revealed under Knowles frontage...


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 13, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> View attachment 79595 Coop sign revealed under Knowles frontage...



I was going to ask someone to take a photo of that for posterity.

cheers


----------



## clandestino (Nov 13, 2015)

I love it. I hope they leave it.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 13, 2015)

South Suburban Co-operative Society - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## clandestino (Nov 13, 2015)

Blimey, Knowles has an opening date. Thurs 26th November.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Nov 14, 2015)

seems soon!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 16, 2015)

Saw the writing earlier and was going to take a photo of it but I was laden with shopping and have not slept properly for days so through I would do it tomorrow.  But it is already posted! Looks


----------



## clandestino (Nov 16, 2015)

Apparently it's just grime on the marble where the letters used to be, so it'll wash off...shame.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Blimey, Knowles has an opening date. Thurs 26th November.


My friend is working there too, so I'l be checking it out.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 16, 2015)

editor said:


> My friend is working there too, so I'l be checking it out.



Let me know which day you go. I live five minutes walk away.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 17, 2015)

What is the fit out happening next door to KFC?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What is the fit out happening next door to KFC?



It's a Costa...
Another new coffee shop


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2015)

That's crap news


----------



## discobastard (Nov 18, 2015)

clandestino said:


> It's a Costa...
> Another new coffee shop



The new Costa advert: glorified coffee-porn can't mask the real truth


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

discobastard said:


> The new Costa advert: glorified coffee-porn can't mask the real truth


What a strangely aggressive piece. I'm not a fan of Costa at all but I'm not sure why he's singled them out for his ire.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> What a strangely aggressive piece. I'm not a fan of Costa at all but I'm not sure why he's singled them out for his ire.


I think it was in the Guide, so it's probably supposed to just be funny. 
It is a bit harsh though. But I like the sentiment re what the adverts portray being some distance from the reality.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2015)

discobastard said:


> The new Costa advert: glorified coffee-porn can't mask the real truth


----------



## clandestino (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't drink coffee so it's all a mystery to me. It's a shame it's going to be a Costa but it also feels inevitable, confirmation of the direction West Norwood's going in.

I'm more interested in what's going to happen to the double shop opposite Knowles, the old money lending place. Personally, I'd love an Argos to go there, but I can't see that happening. What do you reckon that will turn into? We've reached peak coffee shop/deli now surely?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 18, 2015)

Just realised that this month means I've been living in West Norwood for four years. Crazy - how time flies...


----------



## discobastard (Nov 18, 2015)

clandestino said:


> I don't drink coffee so it's all a mystery to me. It's a shame it's going to be a Costa but it also feels inevitable, confirmation of the direction West Norwood's going in.
> 
> I'm more interested in what's going to happen to the double shop opposite Knowles, the old money lending place. Personally, I'd love an Argos to go there, but I can't see that happening. What do you reckon that will turn into? We've reached peak coffee shop/deli now surely?


Argos!?!?


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Argos!?!?


It may be unfashionable to say it, but they're bloody useful places.

FACT! Argos was established in 1973 by Richard Tompkins, the founder of the Green Shield Stamps scheme, who rebranded the existing Green Shield Stamps catalogue shops as Argos, before opening new Argos branded stores later in the year

I'm old enough to remember Green Shield Stamps. My mum used to have millions of the things.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Nov 18, 2015)

Good for click n collect at least...


----------



## Smick (Nov 18, 2015)

I like Argos when you get wind of pricing errors on hukd or if they are flogging something off really cheaply.

They need a fairly massive store to hold all the stuff out the back though, don't they? I'm not sure we'd have anywhere big enough round here.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> It may be unfashionable to say it, but they're bloody useful places.
> 
> FACT! Argos was established in 1973 by Richard Tompkins, the founder of the Green Shield Stamps scheme, who rebranded the existing Green Shield Stamps catalogue shops as Argos, before opening new Argos branded stores later in the year
> 
> I'm old enough to remember Green Shield Stamps. My mum used to have millions of the things.


Yeah, they are useful.  And actually, I can't think of anything else that I desperately want to see there.

FACT! No 2... Apparently he was on holiday in Greece in a town called Argos when he had the idea.  

I did some work for Argos once.  Nice people.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 18, 2015)

I find Argos really useful, just for all the random bits and pieces that regular shops don't carry, and they're far cheaper than stores like Currys. I agree that that site's probably not big enough, but couldn't we have a mini version? Argos Express? Argos Local?


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 18, 2015)

I managed to kit out an unfurnished kitchen with all the essentials for about £40 at Argos. Toaster, kettle, cutlery, plates etc etc


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I managed to kit out an unfurnished kitchen with all the essentials for about £40 at Argos. Toaster, kettle, cutlery, plates etc etc



Did you get any furniture though?


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 18, 2015)

No. It already had a table and two chairs in the kitchen. I manged to buy enough to make it livable (as opposed to it being particularly homely)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2015)

Just had a look in Knowles, doors were open for a delivery. I hope they are working around the clock to finish it.....cos it's a long way from done....


----------



## clandestino (Nov 19, 2015)

I was wondering how they were hoping to be finished by this time next week...we'll find out I guess!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 20, 2015)

It's doable....just need to lob the labor at it. No flooring in yesterday...bar was being constructed. It'll be a close shave. I suspect there will be items unfinished on opening night...


----------



## discobastard (Nov 20, 2015)

They said in their email the kitchen won't be ready, bar only.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2015)

discobastard said:


> They said in their email the kitchen won't be ready, bar only.


Standard Antic procedure for new bars.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Standard Antic procedure for new bars.



That's ok - you will get free champers and canapes as an online reviewer and possible DJ no doubt. It's a cheap night out that I doubt many poor people in this depraved ward could afford  - unless on the ponce that is.


----------



## Winot (Nov 20, 2015)

I'd be interested in this depraved ward you speak of.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 20, 2015)

Winot said:


> I'd be interested in this depraved ward you speak of.



Have you not been to Scandals - I was probably the only resident that supported the application for a lapdancing club.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 20, 2015)

Shit cocaine and manky prostitutes....nice.

Bigup WeNo!


----------



## clandestino (Nov 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's doable....just need to lob the labor at it. No flooring in yesterday...bar was being constructed. It'll be a close shave. I suspect there will be items unfinished on opening night...



I think it's fairly common for Antic pubs not to bother with flooring. I wouldn't be surprised if they leave it as it is.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 20, 2015)

A few bags of sawdust from the timber merchant up the road, job done


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Standard Antic procedure for new bars.


Sure the THT opened without their toilets being ready, and they see themselves as being quite sophisticated.


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2015)

Knowles were giving out flyers at Tulse Hill station. No information other than opening night.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm watching the Adele special on BBC1 and there's been a shout out to West Norwood "best years of my life" and she's singing 'Million Years Ago" now written after driving past Brockwell Park.  Ahhhh.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 20, 2015)

I'd share a bottle of cider with her in the park if she's missing it.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 20, 2015)

Her little dog was a HH pub regular.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's Knowles' opening night gambit.  Pop-up-kitchen-takeover-tastic


----------



## Smick (Nov 24, 2015)

Use of the word 'dog' to annoy me, like the White Hart's use of it did.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 24, 2015)

Smick said:


> Use of the word 'dog' to annoy me, like the White Hart's use of it did.


Does it annoy you as much as 'DAWG'? [emoji1]


----------



## Smick (Nov 24, 2015)

Not as much. Dawg really annoys me, but Gawd doesn't.


----------



## playghirl (Nov 25, 2015)

Disappointing!
no dogs/dawgs on my pub menu!


----------



## Smick (Nov 25, 2015)

playghirl said:


> Disappointing!View attachment 80004
> no dogs/dawgs on my pub menu!


Where is that? It looks to be 8 of something for a plate of chips. I'm guessing its not the UK or US.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2015)

The Christmas tree is currently getting it's baubles


----------



## playghirl (Nov 26, 2015)

Smock it is Sydney, but anirish pub!


----------



## Smick (Nov 26, 2015)

playghirl said:


> Smock it is Sydney, but anirish pub!


I have never been to Australia and, without looking it up, have no idea of the value of an Australian dollar, but 8 of them seems expensive for a plate of chips


----------



## playghirl (Nov 27, 2015)

It's a bit more than 4 pounds! However I was just out in the burbs and bought a slice of pizza, a huge one for 3 bucks!!


----------



## Arran87 (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks like the costa will be opening imminently. Frontage and interior almost complete. That was quick!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 28, 2015)

Where is this shit hole then?

http://www.lbc.co.uk/tiny-three-metre-by-four-metre-studio-flat-yours-for-110000-120575


----------



## colacubes (Nov 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Where is this shit hole then?
> 
> http://www.lbc.co.uk/tiny-three-metre-by-four-metre-studio-flat-yours-for-110000-120575



Corner of Auckland Hill and Hubbard Road by the looks of it. It's a weird building that.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 28, 2015)

I had a quick look in Knowles Of Norwood, the latest bar to open in West Norwood, last night. 

It's quite nice. Was busy but not super packed. Music wasn't too loud, so the atmosphere was very chatty, which was good. We had a quick look at the space out the back, and there's potential for a good beer garden there in summer. Had a chat with the assistant manager, who was very friendly and cheery. 

I did look at the people there and think - where have these people come from? I thought the same with the Tulse Hill Hotel too. Crowd doesn't seem as posh as the THH and perhaps slightly younger. 

There wasn't a seat so we didn't stay, but I'd like to go back on a midweek night and settle in for a drink.


----------



## grosun (Nov 30, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Corner of Auckland Hill and Hubbard Road by the looks of it. It's a weird building that.


Here's the listing
Check out this property for sale on Zoopla!

& that's the first time I've seen W Norwood in getinthesea's sights:


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2015)

grosun said:


> Here's the listing
> Check out this property for sale on Zoopla!
> 
> & that's the first time I've seen W Norwood in getinthesea's sights:




Bonkers innit. There was scaffolding up on the building till very recently and I wonder if someone has subdivided one of the existing flats to add in the studio somehow


----------



## Aitch (Nov 30, 2015)

Just to let people know  in the area that there appears to be a similar thing happening to cats in West Norwood as did in Croydon.  Just been told in a West Norwood facebook group
:-( 
Residents told to lock up pets after 21 cats are butchered and dismembered


----------



## playghirl (Nov 30, 2015)

Yep Aitch, I saw that also.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2015)

Smick said:


> Use of the word 'dog' to annoy me, like the White Hart's use of it did.


is it a factual description of the contents?


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

Knowles review:
Knowles of Norwood – a new Antic pub opens up in SE27 – review


----------



## richtea (Dec 1, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Corner of Auckland Hill and Hubbard Road by the looks of it. It's a weird building that.


I live a stones throw away; I thought it was odd having a kitchen by the front door, that explains it!

55 Auckland Hill also looks a little on the pokey side...


----------



## richtea (Dec 1, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Bonkers innit. There was scaffolding up on the building till very recently and I wonder if someone has subdivided one of the existing flats to add in the studio somehow


It's quite a confusing building. The front door on St Cloud is for the ground floor studio, so I guess the side door on Hubbard provides access to the rest of the building/flats. There's also a bungalow/shed extension stuck on the back with it's own front (back?) door: Google Maps


----------



## colacubes (Dec 1, 2015)

richtea said:


> It's quite a confusing building. The front door on St Cloud is for the ground floor studio, so I guess the side door on Hubbard provides access to the rest of the building/flats. There's also a bungalow/shed extension stuck on the back with it's own front (back?) door: Google Maps



Yeah I haven't quite fathomed it.  It's a very odd building indeed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2015)

Knowles is quite nice. Good mix of people from older locals to younger incomers. It doesn't feel especially fancy. Prices are good. Playing lots of 60s soul. Staff are polite and engaged. I'm not struck by the decor, but it's not bad.

Another example of how the White Hart got it so wrong.


----------



## Aitch (Dec 2, 2015)

richtea said:


> I live a stones throw away; I thought it was odd having a kitchen by the front door, that explains it!
> 
> 55 Auckland Hill also looks a little on the pokey side...


 oh we are neighbours then lol


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2015)

clandestino said:


> I had a quick look in Knowles Of Norwood, the latest bar to open in West Norwood, last night.
> 
> It's quite nice. Was busy but not super packed. Music wasn't too loud, so the atmosphere was very chatty, which was good. We had a quick look at the space out the back, and there's potential for a good beer garden there in summer. Had a chat with the assistant manager, who was very friendly and cheery.
> 
> ...


they've come with the 300k and up flats mate.

the area is proper expensive now, when 10 years ago it was affordable imo.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 2, 2015)

Piece on West Norwood and community initiatives in today's Guardian:
How do you create a city for all? The answer lies in West Norwood ...


----------



## clandestino (Dec 2, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> they've come with the 300k and up flats mate.
> 
> the area is proper expensive now, when 10 years ago it was affordable imo.



Even four years ago, when we moved here, it was affordable. We wouldn't be able to afford to move here now, I don't reckon.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2015)

it's a great little area, imo. i'd have loved to stay. my parents still live there.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Even four years ago, when we moved here, it was affordable. We wouldn't be able to afford to move here now, I don't reckon.


even worse when you want to get something bigger raise a family etc


----------



## clandestino (Dec 2, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> even worse when you want to get something bigger raise a family etc



That is why we came here - to find a place for our family. Look back to the first page of this thread, started by me in 2009. I was checking out opinions on the area, as we could no longer afford to live in Brixton or Streatham Hill. Things have changed a lot since then.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2015)

i'd def raise my kids in west norwood, i meant in regards size. you're lucky if you have a family sized home there.


----------



## Aitch (Dec 2, 2015)

yes I have to move end of Jan, I really want to stay in the area, hopefully I will find something that I can just about afford (renting)


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2015)

one of the big things with west norwood we loved is the charity shops. you could stroll into town, have a coffee, browse the charity shops!


----------



## clandestino (Dec 2, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> one of the big things with west norwood we loved is the charity shops. you could stroll into town, have a coffee, browse the charity shops!



Yes, us too. Three on the high street and the Emmaus ones too (and the bigger Emmaus warehouse). Only matched by the golden mile of Streatham High Road charity shops, which are only a short walk away of course.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Yes, us too. Three on the high street and the Emmaus ones too (and the bigger Emmaus warehouse). Only matched by the golden mile of Streatham High Road charity shops, which are only a short walk away of course.


ah yes, the golden mile. brixtonians can have as many artisan breads dipped in craft beer as they want, but have they got a golden mile of charity and a Mecca of chicken shops? no. smug face.


----------



## richtea (Dec 2, 2015)

Aitch said:


> oh we are neighbours then lol


Oh! Well, hi.


----------



## buscador (Dec 3, 2015)

Am in Knowles. It's a pleasant crowd in the early evening. The benches bigger than tables arrangement on the left hand side is annoying and crap though, unless you're in a party of 30 people - probably ideal for an urban meet.


----------



## buscador (Dec 3, 2015)

Also, not quite sure how anyone in a wheelchair would get on accessing the disabled bogs, not only are there two steps up but also a table to seat 6 occupies most of the actual toilet room.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2015)

buscador said:


> Also, not quite sure how anyone in a wheelchair would get on accessing the disabled bogs, not only are there two steps up but also a table to seat 6 occupies most of the actual toilet room.




Is a table for 6 not on your list of desirable features in a disabled toilet then?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2015)

Knowles is like a giant fucking playpen. Too many kids.

The cajun chips are wicked though. Really spicy.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2015)

I was in there briefly last night and it was ok.  It was early though so still pretty quiet. The post-shopping crew rather than the evening crew.   I forgot to check out the disabled loo table.


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2015)

We went in last week.  It's silly but I quite like it. 

It's an homage to B&Q isn't it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2015)

Young lad behind the bar has £100 pair of shoes on...an £80 jumper and a fancy pair of jeans (worn badly) with white socks.

They must pay well.


----------



## superfly101 (Dec 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Young lad behind the bar has £100 pair of shoes on...an £80 jumper and a fancy pair of jeans (worn badly) with white socks.
> 
> They must pay well.









Christ where to start with the above


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2015)

go on, have a little try...


----------



## Maharani (Dec 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Young lad behind the bar has £100 pair of shoes on...an £80 jumper and a fancy pair of jeans (worn badly) with white socks.
> 
> They must pay well.


Did he tell you how much his clothes cost him?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Did he tell you how much his clothes cost him?



I know how much that stuff costs.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2015)

I've only judged his bad socks (and badly worn good jeans). Not his ability to pay for nice clothes. Or his deserving of nice things if he has the money for them.


----------



## superfly101 (Dec 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've only judged his bad socks (and badly worn good jeans). Not his ability to pay for nice clothes. Or his deserving of nice things if he has the money for them.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2015)

I was very very sober....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2015)

....and got served the wrong drinks and given the wrong change.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ....and got served the wrong drinks and given the wrong change.


Is it busy and is it still full of kids?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Is it busy and is it still full of kids?



It was. I was with the boy, so we just popped in. It was packed with kids....and prams, and some stalls selling craft tat....horrible plastic dolls and cards and pom poms(?) and other useless stuff no one really needs.

The food thing was a bit weird. My son ordered food, but they asked him to come collect it (and if he didn't they would try and find him)....

....so it's  bit 'guess when it's ready' kinda thing....it was only a bowl of chips, but one of the kitchen staff looked really fucked off having to bring food out and look for people....they might wanna work on that. They seemed a bit pushed today too, not really coping with being busy, but not in a lazy way. They were trying, they just didn't seem ready for it. 

And one of them had some expensive clothing. Did I mention that?


----------



## Maharani (Dec 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It was. I was with the boy, so we just popped in. It was packed with kids....and prams, and some stalls selling craft tat....horrible plastic dolls and cards and pom poms(?) and other useless stuff no one really needs.
> 
> The food thing was a bit weird. My son ordered food, but they asked him to come collect it (and if he didn't they would try and find him)....
> 
> ...


Come collect it? Weird. They've still got the hotdog pop up kitchen? Sounds disorganised.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Come collect it? Weird. They've still got the hotdog pop up kitchen? Sounds disorganised.



Wasn't hotdogs today.

Pulled pork and Brisket beef and some lamb and a cajun mushroom thing...was fairly dull menu....four mains, 2 sides (bbq beans and fries)


----------



## Maharani (Dec 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Wasn't hotdogs today.
> 
> Pulled pork and Brisket beef and some lamb and a cajun mushroom thing...was fairly dull menu....four mains, 2 sides (bbq beans and fries)


They're doing a proper pop up thing then not like Pop Brixton?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2015)

Who knows. I don't eat out....


----------



## Fingers (Dec 6, 2015)

Bit empty tonight but proper pint pots. Quite like it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Bit empty tonight but proper pint pots. Quite like it
> 
> View attachment 80530



It got quiet quick then.....was bonkers busy earlier..


----------



## Fingers (Dec 6, 2015)

About seven people and me


----------



## Maharani (Dec 6, 2015)

Twas quiet last Sunday eve when I popped in. I prefer it quiet.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2015)

So I got the full low down from Knowles, apologies for repetition. The pop up kitchen is only Thursday-Sunday and is Chinese food this week. The Knowles kitchen proper opens on Tuesday 15th December, serving modern British food and roasts on Sunday. 

The restaurant next door is Antic managed but will be called something else and serve pizza, which is what I read here I think.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2015)

Up to the minute news...live from West Norwood


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2015)

Ooh and no hot drinks yet in Knowles either.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> So I got the full low down from Knowles, apologies for repetition. The pop up kitchen is only Thursday-Sunday and is Chinese food this week. The Knowles kitchen proper opens on Tuesday 15th December, serving modern British food and roasts on Sunday.
> 
> The restaurant next door is Antic managed but will be called something else and serve pizza, which is what I read here I think.



Did they say when the restaurant might open?


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Did they say when the restaurant might open?


Beginning of January.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Beginning of January.



Blimey. Another one for the believe-it-when-we-see-it files. Still, you never know...!


----------



## Maharani (Dec 16, 2015)

News just in:

Food Glorious Food! at Knowles of Norwood















Feeling Peckish?

Why not pop in for our delicious fresh seasonal food? We officially open our kitchen tomorrow on Thursday 17th December  - our Head Chef has been busy creating our exciting menu so come and enjoy a festive Turkey, Leek and Gammon Pie, Buttermilk Fried Chicken or a classic Cheese & Bacon Burger all prepared to order. 
We've also got delicious homemade bar snacks - Sausage Rolls, Scotch Eggs and more (all available now) 
You can view the full menu here.




No Plans for New Years Eve yet?
Come Along to our Denim Shindig

Why go anywhere else this New Years Eve? Check out what's happening at Knowles, we've got our Denim Shindig with DJ Pete W (Soul Night - Soul, Funk, Boogie and more) from 6pm -1am. Just don't forget your Double Denim.




_Copyright © 2015 Knowles of Norwood, All rights reserved._ 
You are receiving this email as you have signed up to our newsletter. 

*Our mailing address is:* 
Knowles of Norwood
294 Norwood road
London, England SE27 9AF
United Kingdom

Add us to your address book

Want to change how you receive these emails?
You can update your preferences or unsubscribe from this list


----------



## Maharani (Dec 16, 2015)

Prices for round here seem quite reasonable IMO.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 16, 2015)

The price of a pint (Henieken) in Knowles appears to have gone up already by 10p. Although, this is the same in the case of another Antic pub, Hagen and Hyde in Balham, so not going to get out the rotten eggs and tomatoes just yet.

still at least 50p cheaper than the Railway for a premium lager


----------



## technical (Dec 16, 2015)

Is that Brad Pitt?


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The price of a pint (Henieken) in Knowles appears to have gone up already by 10p. Although, this is the same in the case of another Antic pub, Hagen and Hyde in Balham, so not going to get out the rotten eggs and tomatoes just yet.
> 
> still at least 50p cheaper than the Railway for a premium lager


The Railway is the most expensive pub I know.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Dec 19, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Prices for round here seem quite reasonable IMO.


And they appear to be selling Vim by the pint. Marvellous!


----------



## Maharani (Dec 20, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> And they appear to be selling Vim by the pint. Marvellous!


I read that as Vimto by the pint!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 21, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I read that as Vimto by the pint!



Ah, Vimto. The Marmite of the cordial world!


----------



## GypsyWings (Dec 23, 2015)

editor said:


> It may be unfashionable to say it, but they're bloody useful places.
> 
> FACT! Argos was established in 1973 by Richard Tompkins, the founder of the Green Shield Stamps scheme, who rebranded the existing Green Shield Stamps catalogue shops as Argos, before opening new Argos branded stores later in the year
> 
> I'm old enough to remember Green Shield Stamps. My mum used to have millions of the things.


 My Mum and Nan both worked for Green Shield Stamps


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 23, 2015)

I sent Elizabeth Tompkins a Christmas card last week. She's a lovely woman.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes, I used to work for a charity where she was a patron - I'd only been there 5 minutes but she sent me some lovely flowers when I got married.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 6, 2016)

I am such a duh...I went to the pool today and realised that the last time I went with my girl they divided it up cleverly so it looked very small. I did wonder why it was so small.  I was happy to have a proper swim today...40 lengths ain't too bad for starters.  It was nice and empty, changing room could be warmer though.  

Anyone use the gym in there? Is it decent?


----------



## discobastard (Jan 6, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I am such a duh...I went to the pool today and realised that the last time I went with my girl they divided it up cleverly so it looked very small. I did wonder why it was so small.  I was happy to have a proper swim today...40 lengths ain't too bad for starters.  It was nice and empty, changing room could be warmer though.
> 
> Anyone use the gym in there? Is it decent?


I'm looking to do some swimming when I get back. 

What time were you there? Was it 25m lanes?

Are there any decent evening days/times when it's pretty quiet and you can just do lengths uninterrupted?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 6, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I'm looking to do some swimming when I get back.
> 
> What time were you there? Was it 25m lanes?
> 
> Are there any decent evening days/times when it's pretty quiet and you can just do lengths uninterrupted?


I was there around 10am and around 10.30 there were only 3 of us in. Off peak is from 9-4pm.

I think it's 25m, maybe Nanker Phelge can confirm.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 6, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I'm looking to do some swimming when I get back.
> 
> What time were you there? Was it 25m lanes?
> 
> Are there any decent evening days/times when it's pretty quiet and you can just do lengths uninterrupted?



It is a 25mtr pool, and they have three - four lanes for different speeds and an open, wider section (which is where I tend to swim)

During school days they have a very smart wall that comes up and makes a training pool, which shortens the 25mtr pool down to around 20mtrs.  I try to go very early in the morning to avoid this. I've not been in the evening yet. I'm guessing they drop this down again. 

Sometimes one of the main lanes is closed for lessons (generally life saver or junior school kids).

It can be a bit noisy and chaotic when schools are there....but I've learned to shut them out a bit. They're just abit over excitable. The staff do a good job of bringing their energy levels down to acceptable though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 6, 2016)

....and there are some women only times too....


----------



## Maharani (Jan 6, 2016)

Just go around 9/10 and you'll get some peace.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 6, 2016)

Price list:


----------



## ringo (Jan 7, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Anyone use the gym in there? Is it decent?



I do, I like it. 

Good mixture of machines and free weights, never so busy you have to wait for what you want to use. 
Separate smaller weight area up the other end which many people find much less intimidating to use than the heavy free weights area more commonly used by big sweaty blokes, not that it's a macho gym by any means. 
Always spare treadmills/bikes/stepper things, not that I use them.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 7, 2016)

ringo said:


> I do, I like it.
> 
> Good mixture of machines and free weights, never so busy you have to wait for what you want to use.
> Separate smaller weight area up the other end which many people find much less intimidating to use than the heavy free weights area more commonly used by big sweaty blokes, not that it's a macho gym by any means.
> Always spare treadmills/bikes/stepper things, not that I use them.


Good to know.  I'm not a massive gym bunny but I do like using some of the weights...I might give it a trial next week.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2016)

Knights fish bar was packed out yesterday evening. Blooming lovely fish and chips too and good value. Thanks all for recoms.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 9, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Knights fish bar was packed out yesterday evening. Blooming lovely fish and chips too and good value. Thanks all for recoms.



It's always massively busy on Friday nights


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2016)

colacubes said:


> It's always massively busy on Friday nights


Traditional innit


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2016)

You usually have to queue on a Friday - as you would at any decent chipper.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 10, 2016)

Took my girl for a roast at Knowles. Food was absolutely lovely. I'm a fussy so and so and rarely find roast dinners all that when I eat out. 

The roasties were roasted as opposed to deep fried, chicken was tasty and plenty of it as we always share, gravy delicious. If I had anything to gripe about it would be that there could have been a bit more veg but you can buy a side of veg to top up which I may do next time. 

It was peaceful in there and service was efficient and friendly. I really rate this place.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 13, 2016)

Notice re the Streetworks meeting:

winding up on 19th Jan


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone know of anywhere I can get a document printed on the high street?  I need to renew my passport and haven't found the printer amongst the pile of unpacked boxes


----------



## Maharani (Jan 13, 2016)

There's a place in TH near the white hart. Or the computer shop next to beamish and Mcglue but I don't like the man in there very much.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> There's a place in TH near the white hart. Or the computer shop next to beamish and Mcglue but I don't like the man in there very much.



 

Thanks.  Ideally I'm looking somewhere further up the WN end if there is anywhere but I can't think of a place off the top of my head.  Would just make my life easier as I've got a load of errands to run tomorrow and don't want to walk up to TH if I don't need to.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 13, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Thanks.  Ideally I'm looking somewhere further up the WN end if there is anywhere but I can't think of a place off the top of my head.  Would just make my life easier as I've got a load of errands to run tomorrow and don't want to walk up to TH if I don't need to.


I think there may be a place opposite the Great Northwood?  If it hasn't shut down since last time I went up that way in daylight.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I think there may be a place opposite the Great Northwood?  If it hasn't shut down since last time I went up that way in daylight.



Ta.  I'll take a look there first tomorrow before I wander up to TH.  I think I know the place you mean but I don't remember ever seeing it open.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 13, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Thanks.  Ideally I'm looking somewhere further up the WN end if there is anywhere but I can't think of a place off the top of my head.  Would just make my life easier as I've got a load of errands to run tomorrow and don't want to walk up to TH if I don't need to.



Knights Hill: thecopyshoplondon.co.uk


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Ta.  I'll take a look there first tomorrow before I wander up to TH.  I think I know the place you mean but I don't remember ever seeing it open.



Heera internet - they're almost always open, day and night and really friendly.  There's bound to be somewhere closer to you though.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Knights Hill: thecopyshoplondon.co.uk



They were just the job, ta


----------



## Arran87 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi everyone. 

Have they started work on the cinema yet? Does anyone have an update on this?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2016)

Arran87 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Have they started work on the cinema yet? Does anyone have an update on this?



Nope.  Permission granted I believe but not due to open till 2017.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 22, 2016)

The scaffolding's come off "The Loft" development above Iceland.







Fairly bland but I've seen worse.


----------



## Smick (Feb 22, 2016)

colacubes said:


> The scaffolding's come off "The Loft" development above Iceland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd live there, no problem. I don't think I could afford to. I'd be happy to sit by that big window and see West Norwood go by.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 22, 2016)

3 beds for 625K
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-39976218.html

Colour scheme throughout: varying shades of grey. Not quite 50, but getting there.


----------



## Smick (Feb 23, 2016)

It has been a while since I looked at mortgage rules but I think that to buy that, you're going to need £62k for the deposit, £18k for stamp duty, so £80k in cash, plus a joint salary of about £130k to borrow the rest.

What's the chance of finding someone who has all that and who also wants to live in a flat in West Norwood?


----------



## ringo (Feb 24, 2016)

Smick said:


> It has been a while since I looked at mortgage rules but I think that to buy that, you're going to need £62k for the deposit, £18k for stamp duty, so £80k in cash, plus a joint salary of about £130k to borrow the rest.
> 
> What's the chance of finding someone who has all that and who also wants to live in a flat in West Norwood?



Hundreds of people, West Norwood has been skyrocketing for property for the last 4 or 5 years. We moved up from Coldharbour Lane 'cos we couldn't afford a bigger place there for the new nipper and by the time we moved in we wouldn't have been able to afford it again. 

People who'd like to live in Brixton/East & West Dulwich and Clapham but can't afford to are here now, encouraged by locality, transport links, good schools, new leisure centre, cinema coming, funding for street/frontage improvements, The Feast etc. 
And the White Hart  

We thought this about the flats on the site of the old Harriers pub and Cooltan before that and they're going for a fortune. Bet they'll all be sold by Easter.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 24, 2016)

ringo said:


> We thought this about the flats on the site of the old Harriers pub and Cooltan before that and they're going for a fortune. Bet they'll all be sold by Easter.



They are huge properties, which explains part of the absurd price.

Standard reporting today that a fifth of first-time buyers are spending £500,000+. Crazy


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 26, 2016)

Smick said:


> It has been a while since I looked at mortgage rules but I think that to buy that, you're going to need £62k for the deposit, £18k for stamp duty, so £80k in cash, plus a joint salary of about £130k to borrow the rest.
> 
> What's the chance of finding someone who has all that and who also wants to live in a flat in West Norwood?



It looks to be under offer already...


----------



## Smick (Feb 26, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It looks to be under offer already...


By a speculator, no doubt. Probably let out each room at £700 per month.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 26, 2016)

clandestino said:


> 3 beds for 625K
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-39976218.html
> 
> Colour scheme throughout: varying shades of grey. Not quite 50, but getting there.



that is abusive. that is mental.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 27, 2016)

So, West Norwood was absolutely banging tonight.  Metamono played an awesome analogue set in the Book and Record Bar.  Really friendly upbeat atmosphere.  And then out of nowhere, Alex Paterson (The Orb)  ended up DJing alongside the truly fabulous Blenda Jaxxon.  Proper special


----------



## discobastard (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## discobastard (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## discobastard (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## discobastard (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## discobastard (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 27, 2016)

WeNo4Lyf


----------



## Arran87 (Mar 7, 2016)

Does anyone know what will be the old ladbrokes? Seen its been repainted grey and work being done inside. Thanks


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 7, 2016)

Arran87 said:


> Does anyone know what will be the old ladbrokes? Seen its been repainted grey and work being done inside. Thanks


Probably will involve beards.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 7, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Probably will involve beards.



Squatted?


----------



## clandestino (Mar 7, 2016)

Arran87 said:


> Does anyone know what will be the old ladbrokes? Seen its been repainted grey and work being done inside. Thanks



Someone on Facebook said a funeral director's.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 7, 2016)

I see the windows of the restaurant space next to Knowles have been decorated saying "coming soon..." But it doesn't look like it's going to be a pizza place any more - it says "seasonal food", whatever that means. Shame - I was looking forward to the Pizza Union.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

Very on-trend:


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2016)

So I guess it's to be operated as a completely independent business from Knowles, and by different people?


----------



## clandestino (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes, that was always the idea. It was going to be Pizza Union. No idea what it'll be now, unless pizza is seasonal food.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Yes, that was always the idea. It was going to be Pizza Union. No idea what it'll be now, unless pizza is seasonal food.


'Seasonal' is one of those on-trend words that gets bandied about as freely as 'artisan' these days, and often has the same loose association with what what you actually get on your plate.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 8, 2016)

Definitely the decade of "food" for our high streets. Areas seen as upmarket because of a deli, a few coffee bars, and any food upscale of a harvester. Gone are the days when the food places in high streets were seen as secondary to dozens of thriving businesses, chain and independents. If I look at pictures of high streets in London from my nan's time, i think how has it ended it like it has? Supermarkets and internet is why and it'll never ever get any better or be the same again.

good night.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah, but on the plus side we get a restaurant. Not that many places to eat out in West Norwood - a few pubs, the Indian restaurant, The Garden gastro place which is tiny....everything else is take aways or they close early.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Yeah, but on the plus side we get a restaurant. Not that many places to eat out in West Norwood - a few pubs, the Indian restaurant, The Garden gastro place which is tiny....everything else is take aways or they close early.


I'd check out the prices before getting too excited


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Definitely the decade of "food" for our high streets. Areas seen as upmarket because of a deli, a few coffee bars, and any food upscale of a harvester. Gone are the days when the food places in high streets were seen as secondary to dozens of thriving businesses, chain and independents. If I look at pictures of high streets in London from my nan's time, i think how has it ended it like it has? Supermarkets and internet is why and it'll never ever get any better or be the same again.
> 
> good night.


You just made me think of comments I've heard many times now from friends in Spain who've been to London more than once, the first time being a reasonably long time ago, like 15-20 years, and the second fairly recently.

Invariably, everyone says how horrendously bad eating out offerings were in the UK back in the day, and how much it has improved in recent years. As a non-Brit I have to agree with that sentiment. Compared with most countries in the Continent, it was nigh on impossible to find decent quality food at affordable prices. It was either a myriad of shit fast food joints or expensive restaurants.

Nowadays, in London at least, there is an excellent choice of outlets offering decent grub. So perhaps it is just London catching up with Europe in an area were it lagged badly.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> I'd check out the prices before getting too excited



Well Pizza Union was surprisingly cheap. That's why I was looking forward to it opening. £4.95 for a mushroom pizza. That's pretty good.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Well Pizza Union was surprisingly cheap. That's why I was looking forward to it opening. £4.95 for a mushroom pizza. That's pretty good.


That is good value -  certainly miles compared to the hoity toity place opposite me.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 9, 2016)

editor said:


> I'd check out the prices before getting too excited
> ...
> 
> That is good value -  certainly miles compared to the hoity toity place opposite me.


It's quite difficult to judge value until you've actually been served up whatever it is you're paying for.  The £4.95 pizza would have been cheap but it might have been shite.

The £11 pizza you had at MD might have been worth it if you'd got some truffle shavings or whatever it might have been that you had in your mind.  Or sometimes its just atmosphere/time and place.  So price alone isn't always the yardstick.

Brazas was always good value and I really miss it - I used to eat there every week/fortnight.  And the steak place on Tower Bridge road I like, Constancia, is really quite expensive.  But I wouldn't want to go there every week - even once a month tbh, but it's nice for a treat every few months maybe.  As long as you have a balance between the two types of places that's OK.

I had a pizza from Pellone a few months back.  It wasn't exactly cheap, though at the same time it wasn't massively expensive.  But I really didn't enjoy it - some kind of white calzone thing.  Not what I expected at all.  Ugh.

'_Price is what you pay, Value is what you get_'.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 10, 2016)

Final green light for the library/cinema! Opens Sept 2017 in theory...
Library – Cinema gets the go-ahead!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 14, 2016)

Popped in Knowles on Saturday; full of yar yars...


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Popped in Knowles on Saturday; full of yar yars...


Would you rather they filled up The White Hart?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 14, 2016)

This could be moved into the London and SE forum.

Jus' sayin


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 14, 2016)

T & P said:


> Would you rather they filled up The White Hart?



I'd rather they were elsewhere altogether.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 14, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> This could be moved into the London and SE forum.
> 
> Jus' sayin



it should - it's very suburban.


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'd rather they were elsewhere altogether.


Doesn't bother me at all. Live and let live and all that. There are very few people/ social groups I would consider so undesirable as to wish they didn't live in my neighbourhood at all.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 14, 2016)

T & P said:


> Doesn't bother me at all. Live and let live and all that. There are very few people/ social groups I would consider so undesirable as to wish they didn't live in my neighbourhood at all.



wot about people who collect their dog poo in a plastic bag and then hang it from a bush or on a fence?


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2016)

boohoo said:


> wot about people who collect their dog poo in a plastic bag and then hang it from a bush or on a fence?


 Amongst the first ones against the wall come the revolution of course, but still second to those who simply let their dog's shit laying on the pavement.

It's weird how the turd-in-a-bag trick is far more commonplace in affluent neighbourhoods. Someone should write a paper on it.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 14, 2016)

T & P said:


> Amongst the first ones against the wall come the revolution of course, but still second to those who simply let their dog's shit laying on the pavement.
> 
> It's weird how the turd-in-a-bag trick is far more commonplace in affluent neighbourhoods. Someone should write a paper on it.



Someone should do a google map of turd in a bag versus turd on the pavement - with some graphs and things.  Crispy ??


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2016)

T & P said:


> Amongst the first ones against the wall come the revolution of course, but still second to those who simply let their dog's shit laying on the pavement.
> 
> It's weird how the turd-in-a-bag trick is far more commonplace in affluent neighbourhoods. Someone should write a paper on it.



Research has been carried out and papers written on not/picking up dog poo behaviours although I'm not sure the hanging in tree aspect has been covered.

Here's one, though not the one I was thinking of. http://news.chass.ncsu.edu/wp-conte...tudes-and-Behavior-in-Dog-Waste-Removal-2.pdf


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 14, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Research has been carried out and papers written on not/picking up dog poo behaviours although I'm not sure the hanging in tree .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Research has been carried out and papers written on not/picking up dog poo behaviours although I'm not sure the hanging in tree aspect has been covered.


I can understand not bothering to pick up after your dog. Anti-social, fuckwit behaviour, but you know why some people won't do it- not an appealing task. 

But when someone actually bothers to pick up a steaming turd from the ground and bag it, which is by far the most unpleasant part of the job, how much more of a stretch it is to put it in a bin?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2016)

The one I edited in concludes that people claim _they_ don't pick it up when they don't have a bag to hand but that they think others don't pick up because they can't be bothered. 

The one I'm thinking of was saying how some people will bend down bag in hand pretending they are going to pick up then don't if the onlooker moves away.  I suspect the people who only pick up when observed are the people who then tie the bag in a tree, possibly as a type of dirty protest.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 14, 2016)

T & P said:


> I can understand not bothering to pick up after your dog. Anti-social, fuckwit behaviour, but you know why some people won't do it- not an appealing task.
> 
> But when someone actually bothers to pick up a steaming turd from the ground and bag it, which is by far the most unpleasant part of the job, how much more of a stretch it is to put it in a bin?


They prob only pick it up to look good amongst other park users but think this is going in the nearest bush\fench etc as soon as no one is around.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 14, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> This could be moved into the London and SE forum.
> 
> Jus' sayin


People of West Norwood Rise Up! You have nothing to lose but your chains to Brixton!



quimcunx said:


> Research has been carried out and papers written on not/picking up dog poo behaviours although I'm not sure the hanging in tree aspect has been covered.
> 
> Here's one, though not the one I was thinking of. http://news.chass.ncsu.edu/wp-conte...tudes-and-Behavior-in-Dog-Waste-Removal-2.pdf


was talking about just this the other day...went for a walk in the woods in deep countryside and many a bag of dog poo swinging off a branch was seen


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2016)

T & P said:


> I can understand not bothering to pick up after your dog. Anti-social, fuckwit behaviour, but you know why some people won't do it- not an appealing task.
> 
> But when someone actually bothers to pick up a steaming turd from the ground and bag it, which is by far the most unpleasant part of the job, how much more of a stretch it is to put it in a bin?



I've never owned a dog and have only once been in charge of one.  I was told not to bother taking it out when I took the kids, my main charge, out to the park.  However I decided I would take it out.  Of course it decided to have a dump, and of course, being a novice,  it hadn't occurred to me to take a bag.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2016)

Natural waste: canine companions and the lure of inattentively pooping in public




> Even more so, in many parks it is possible to spot plastic bags filled with poop hanging from small trees, the branches of bushes, or on top of fences.8 Collins (2012) even describes this practice by dog owners as ‘bagging dirt and leaving it hanging like “baubles” from hedgerows.’ Consequently, the term ‘shit trees’ recently entered the _Online Urban Dictionary_(urbandictionary.com) defining these as ‘Trees with bags of dog shit hanging from them’ and specifying that ‘when an owner of a dog takes it for a walk, bags up the dog shit and throws it into a tree where it proceeds to dangle from the branches, therefore producing shit trees.’ In a poll on ‘Do you hang your dog poop bags in trees?’ (www.social-anxiety-community.org) over 15% of all dog owners (3.3% of all respondents) stated they have done this because they think it looks pretty. Nobody stated that they do it because they are lazy. After all, blogs and debates on the web show that there is some intention ascribable to dog owners’ behaviour. One dog owner ironically even pointed out to me that the beauty of dog poop hanging from trees is something that only true dog lovers can appreciate. Thus at least one can say there is an agenda for hanging poop in trees, fences, and bushes.



Extraordinary!


----------



## discobastard (Mar 14, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Natural waste: canine companions and the lure of inattentively pooping in public
> 
> Extraordinary!



Artistic expression or social disorder?  The cultural phenomenon of recent years is explored beautifully in this luxurious coffee table book:

DISCARDED DOG SHIT BAGS | Prison Photography


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Artistic expression or social disorder?  The cultural phenomenon of recent years is explored beautifully in this luxurious coffee table book:
> 
> DISCARDED DOG SHIT BAGS | Prison Photography



I think on balance I'd prefer a more traditional coffee table book. Lloyd Wright design, mid-century chairs, post boxes across the world or  roadkill taxidermy for beginners.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 4, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Italian way up Norwood high street up near the PO sorting office. Just saw it driving past the other day and thought I'd try it out. 

Also what are the eateries on the other side on Knights hill like, the ones  up past the auction house?

Thanks.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 7, 2016)

Just putting this here as well as Tulse Hill thread...

Both Tulse Hillians and West Norwoodians might like to rant/comment on this map - to do with the town improvement planning...

Commonplace West Norwood and Tulse Hill comments

my favourite comment so far is "I would like to see tall buildings here. Proper skyscrapers like they have in Hong Kong and Canary Warf. It's the ideal place - there's a bus depot and a train station right there. " (the marker for this is placed just behind the bus station)


----------



## clandestino (Apr 7, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Just putting this here as well as Tulse Hill thread...
> 
> Both Tulse Hillians and West Norwoodians might like to rant/comment on this map - to do with the town improvement planning...
> 
> ...



Yeah, I read that this morning. So shocking - why would anyone possibly want a skyscraper in west norwood??


----------



## clandestino (Apr 7, 2016)

Might be easier to get to the whole map via this link...
Commonplace West Norwood and Tulse Hill About


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 7, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Might be easier to get to the whole map via this link...
> Commonplace West Norwood and Tulse Hill About



You just need to zoom out. If that's difficult here it is zoomed out.

Commonplace West Norwood and Tulse Hill comments

All very easy - however you will need to register to comment.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 7, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Yeah, I read that this morning. So shocking - why would anyone possibly want a skyscraper in west norwood??



I can't decide if it's a joke or not.  The scope for mischief is enormous...


----------



## Khmer (Apr 7, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I can't decide if it's a joke or not.  The scope for mischief is enormous...


Why would it be a joke? Lots of people like tall buildings.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 7, 2016)

Khmer said:


> Why would it be a joke? Lots of people like tall buildings.



Well it's just a totally inappropriate place to put a Canary Wharf style building for too many reasons to list.

eta... is this a joke?


----------



## Khmer (Apr 7, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Well it's just a totally inappropriate place to put a Canary Wharf style building for too many reasons to list.
> 
> eta... is this a joke?


That's what they said about Canary Wharf.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that the town improvement planning budget doesn't stretch to a new Canary Wharf in West Norwood, I think it's more about road improvements and window boxes - but maybe you are right and thanks to the fact that there is a bus station and a train station there - it is about to become a global financial centre of the future.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 7, 2016)

oh if only I could do photoshop...


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't mock - Croydon is being touted as the new IT / Old Street tech hub!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 7, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Don't mock - Croydon is being touted as the new IT / Old Street tech hub!



That does seem plausible - what with Croydon being HUGE, an entire borough in fact, and already having the infrastructure.  I'm not sure West Norwood with its bus station and train station can compete.  It probably is about a square mile though, so maybe we could move the entire City there?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 15, 2016)

So apparently the Tory charity shop just down from the junction at Lancaster ave is finally closing and in it's place will come an indie cycle shop, which is great as I'm just thinking of getting a bike and joining a local cycle group. If anyone knows of one please let me know.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2016)

Norwood had gone full posh of we're getting an indie cycle shop.

Man the barricades....the yah yahs are coming


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 15, 2016)

Maharani said:


> So apparently the Tory charity shop just down from the junction at Lancaster ave is finally closing and in it's place will come an indie cycle shop, which is great as I'm just thinking of getting a bike and joining a local cycle group. If anyone knows of one please let me know.



When does it open?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 15, 2016)

poptyping said:


> When does it open?


Not sure.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Norwood had gone full posh of we're getting an indie cycle shop.
> 
> Man the barricades....the yah yahs are coming


Provocative


----------



## Greebo (Apr 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Norwood had gone full posh of we're getting an indie cycle shop.
> 
> Man the barricades....the yah yahs are coming


Better that than the tory shop.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Better that than the tory shop.



All capitalists regardless....


----------



## Maharani (Apr 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> All capitalists regardless....


People that run bike shops are capitalists? Ok.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2016)

Maharani said:


> People that run bike shops are capitalists? Ok.



An investor of capital into a business is a capitalist.


----------



## T & P (Apr 15, 2016)

Every single trader on every street should be put up against the wall and shot. Fact.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> Every single trader on every street should be put up against the wall and shot. Fact.



Straight to the gulag. The lot of them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm really pleased we're getting a bike shop - that would be on my list of things I'd like to have locally.  I hope it's not madly expensive though - we'd mainly use it for parts where we'd normally go down to Halfords.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 15, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm really pleased we're getting a bike shop - that would be on my list of things I'd like to have locally.  I hope it's not madly expensive though - we'd mainly use it for parts where we'd normally go down to Halfords.



Me too. I hope it will be the kind where they can do small fixing things too.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 15, 2016)

Is the one over the hill in Streatham Hill rubbish?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 15, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Is the one over the hill in Streatham Hill rubbish?



Do you mean Balfes?  We've only used it a couple of times.  I think it's ok - we don't go in that direction very often tbh - we're defy more inclined to go down to Brixton or up to W. Norwood for stuff.


----------



## T & P (Apr 15, 2016)

There used to be one in Herne Hill, on Norwood Rd- might still be there- but for some reason it has always failed to register in my mind.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 16, 2016)

T & P said:


> There used to be one in Herne Hill, on Norwood Rd- might still be there- but for some reason it has always failed to register in my mind.



Yes that's still there Herne Hill Bicycles.  I've bought my last 3 bikes from him (so going back many years now).  He's ok too.  I have some reservations about him but not based on his service obviously since I've used him so much.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 16, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes that's still there Herne Hill Bicycles.  I've bought my last 3 bikes from him (so going back many years now).  He's ok too.  I have some reservations about him but not based on his service obviously since I've used him so much.



He's a bit of a miserable fecker, but I liked his mechanic.

Bon Velo down in Herne Hill I liked, but good to have one more locally. I might even get back on my bike.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 16, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> He's a bit of a miserable fecker, but I liked his mechanic.
> 
> Bon Velo down in Herne Hill I liked, but good to have one more locally. I might even get back on my bike.



I like his mechanic too - lovely man. 

Bon Velo is a nice shop.  I bought the kids' bikes there because they have lightweight one and they both "commute" by bike every day. I also like it because they donated loads of kids' bikes to the Velodrome to encourage childrens' cycling and they have been helpful when I've gone in. It is a pricey shop though - but sometimes it is worth spending a bit on a bike.


----------



## Smick (Apr 16, 2016)

The mechanic at Herne Hill bicycles fixed the tyre on our buggy. I'd vouch for him too.

I once went in there to see about the cycle to work scheme. At that time, I was getting a weekly ticket from Tulse Hill to Elephant at less than a tenner a week. I think the owner had sized me up as paying a £30 travelcard and added on every tabard, light, lock and panier known to man. The bike embedded up more expensive than the train and I told him so.  He was quite surprised .


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 16, 2016)

Smick said:


> The mechanic at Herne Hill bicycles fixed the tyre on our buggy. I'd vouch for him too.
> 
> I once went in there to see about the cycle to work scheme. At that time, I was getting a weekly ticket from Tulse Hill to Elephant at less than a tenner a week. I think the owner had sized me up as paying a £30 travelcard and added on every tabard, light, lock and panier known to man. The bike embedded up more expensive than the train and I told him so.  He was quite surprised .



What's his name, he must have one...is it Si?

The boss reminds me of this fella.


----------



## Smick (Apr 16, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> What's his name, he must have one...is it Si?
> 
> The boss reminds me of this fella.
> 
> View attachment 85882


I'm not sure what his name is. He maybe told me, although it must have been four years ago.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2016)

Free walk tomorrow  - looking at the Great North Wood:

Great North Wood guided walk, Grangewood Park, Apr 17

Ms Ordinary colacubes


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

Loved this old signage in West Norwood.


----------



## Smick (Apr 21, 2016)

Knowles were flyering outside the Tulse Hill station this evening. A beer festival from 21-24 April. I guess that means it starts this evening.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 23, 2016)

Smick said:


> Knowles were flyering outside the Tulse Hill station this evening. A beer festival from 21-24 April. I guess that means it starts this evening.



They had a decent selection of beers midway through a S London crawl today, scored as:

Tulse Hill Hotel 3; Railway 5; W Hart 1; Knowles 3; North Wood 3; Beer Rebellion 5; Paxton  3; Grape & Grain 2; Westow 4


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 24, 2016)

leanderman said:


> They had a decent selection of beers midway through a S London crawl today, scored as:
> 
> Tulse Hill Hotel 3; Railway 5; W Hart 1; Knowles 3; North Wood 3; Beer Rebellion 5; Paxton  3; Grape & Grain 2; Westow 4


Impressive pub crawl: but the real question is "which buses were the best?"


----------



## Smick (Apr 24, 2016)

White Hart is more of a pints of Guinness and Fosters rather than a beer selection place. I think it's quite good at what it does.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 24, 2016)

leanderman said:


> They had a decent selection of beers midway through a S London crawl today, scored as:
> 
> Tulse Hill Hotel 3; Railway 5; W Hart 1; Knowles 3; North Wood 3; Beer Rebellion 5; Paxton  3; Grape & Grain 2; Westow 4


Railway 5?! What was it about their beer selection that got them top marks?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 24, 2016)

Decent beer in the Railway. None in the White Hart. But mainly the high score for the great space.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 24, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Impressive pub crawl: but the real question is "which buses were the best?"



Walked it. Though (I think) we took the 3 back from C Palace.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

I've posted a feature on the record shop here:

















In photos: A look around the Book and Record Bar in West Norwood, south London


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Decent beer in the Railway. None in the White Hart. But mainly the high score for the great space.


I like the Railway but it's bloody pricey.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 27, 2016)

editor said:


> I've posted a feature on the record shop here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most overpriced record shop ever. Steer well clear cos the pricing is pure fantasy.

Sadly the one in streatham seems to have followed its lead.

Stupid money for records that can be got for next to nothing elsewhere. 

It has a nice vibe but best ignored by intelligent buyers.

Don't get suckered by the nice gut act of the owner. He aint that nice. He will rob you with kindness.


----------



## ringo (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice shop, decent alternative/cult book selection, but not a lot for the serious vinyl collector and, as mentioned, high prices for both records and books.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 27, 2016)

The Emmaus furniture shop on the corner has lots of vinyl. I'm not sure how good it is but there's a fair whack in there.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 28, 2016)

There was a great load of 80s singles in my nearest charity - look like someone who ran a disco back then had put his collection out.


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2016)

Maharani said:


> The Emmaus furniture shop on the corner has lots of vinyl. I'm not sure how good it is but there's a fair whack in there.



Never seen anything decent in their vinyl box, but I did get a massive dining table and chairs from them for a very good price.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 28, 2016)

Went into the Baron Polish and Brazilian deli on the high street today. What a fantastic place that is. Smells like you're on holiday, shelves bursting with exotic treats. I love the fact that it's quietly grown from the little shop next to Sainsburys to the bigger store its in now without losing any of its personal charm.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 28, 2016)

ringo said:


> not a lot for the serious vinyl collector



All depends what you're looking for. If you're a soul or a psych collector, then it definitely has tons of stuff for the very serious collector. The selection for psych goes deep, and I've not seen anywhere else carry a range of similar stock. The problem is, the soul and psych albums are priced at serious collectors prices - fine if you know your stuff and know the market, less so if you're a casual buyer. 

As I say, I can rarely afford to buy anything there and tend to shop at Rat more often, but I'm very glad it's there and that Michael's making it a success. And the soul nights there are ace. Good luck to him!


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2016)

clandestino said:


> As I say, I can rarely afford to buy anything there and tend to shop at Rat more often, but I'm very glad it's there and that Michael's making it a success. And the soul nights there are ace. Good luck to him!


Indeed. The article on Buzz has generated a fair bit of interest too, so hopefully that will help the shop keep on keeping on


----------



## colacubes (Apr 28, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Went into the Baron Polish and Brazilian deli on the high street today. What a fantastic place that is. Smells like you're on holiday, shelves bursting with exotic treats. I love the fact that it's quietly grown from the little shop next to Sainsburys to the bigger store its in now without losing any of its personal charm.



It's an ace shop that.  Their selection of pickles is immense


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2016)

clandestino said:


> All depends what you're looking for. If you're a soul or a psych collector, then it definitely has tons of stuff for the very serious collector. The selection for psych goes deep, and I've not seen anywhere else carry a range of similar stock. The problem is, the soul and psych albums are priced at serious collectors prices - fine if you know your stuff and know the market, less so if you're a casual buyer.



That's good, I imagine that represents his own expertise/interest. I've only looked at the reggae, mostly reissues and the more well known labels/artists, all at above average prices and not that much on 45.

I'd go in there more if his books were a good price because he has a really good alternative/cult/fiction selection, but again, not competitive prices. He's been going a good coupe of years now though, so he must be doing something right to keep afloat, good luck to him.


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Went into the Baron Polish and Brazilian deli on the high street today. What a fantastic place that is. Smells like you're on holiday, shelves bursting with exotic treats. I love the fact that it's quietly grown from the little shop next to Sainsburys to the bigger store its in now without losing any of its personal charm.



Is that the one with about 30 types of sausage? Up with this sort of thing


----------



## boohoo (Apr 28, 2016)

editor said:


> Indeed. The article on Buzz has generated a fair bit of interest too, so hopefully that will help the shop keep on keeping on



i will be getting a golf sign with' Brixton that way' on it to send all the out of town visitors back into the inner cities. #keepingthesuburbssuburban


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 3, 2016)

Stabbing on bus up by tesco/sainsbury...

Roads closed...apparently air ambulance due


----------



## Maharani (May 3, 2016)

Fuck...wondered what all the traffic was about.


----------



## Maharani (May 3, 2016)

I think we saw the air ambulance walking back from school.


----------



## Maharani (May 3, 2016)

Noticed the hot dog ice cream place is closed again...looks like they're decorating it once more .


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 3, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Stabbing on bus up by tesco/sainsbury...
> 
> Roads closed...apparently air ambulance due


Thankfully the police are reporting that the injuries are not life threatening or life altering.


----------



## Smick (May 4, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Noticed the hot dog ice cream place is closed again...looks like they're decorating it once more .


I really wanted to like that place. He seemed like a nice guy and it was a fun idea, but I just couldn't get it when I went in.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 4, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Thankfully the police are reporting that the injuries are not life threatening or life altering.


very stabby at the moment a few miles down in croydon. feels like one a week 

one of london's greatest problems, imo. teenagers knifing each other.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2016)

Sitting outside knowles having a drink is really not very relaxing is it?


----------



## colacubes (May 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Sitting outside knowles having a drink is really not very relaxing is it?



It really isn't   Outside on a busy road does not make for a chilled drink.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2016)

The traffic....the school kids...the street walking randoms...the noise...the pollution...

....stressing me right out


----------



## colacubes (May 12, 2016)

Much as I like Knowles I think I'll probably use it less in the summer than some of the other pubs with a slightly more secluded outside drinking area.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2016)

I was just walking by and decided to stop...


----------



## alfajobrob (May 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I was just walking by and decided to stop...



I got off the bus because I needed a piss and another pint...half the tables outside were no smoking ffs.

You can suck a lungful of diesel in from the road, but heaven forbid little *generic shitbag ashma kid name smells tobacco...


----------



## ringo (May 13, 2016)

Do any of our WN shops sell paneer?


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Much as I like Knowles I think I'll probably use it less in the summer than some of the other pubs with a slightly more secluded outside drinking area.


I thought they were opening their garden this summer or did I just make that up?


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

ringo said:


> Do any of our WN shops sell paneer?


Afraid not. But if you take a walk into Tulse hill I'm sure M from Village Masaleh would sell you a pack of it uncooked (they offered to sell it to me before). Though it's very easy to make...let me know if you want to and I'll PM you.


----------



## discobastard (May 13, 2016)

The tables out front that are no smoking are in front of the glass doors that open into the street, so the place doesn't fill with smoke. 

I was out the front on Saturday night. It was quite pleasant. Though at that time there were no schoolkids or commuters.


----------



## ringo (May 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Afraid not. But if you take a walk into Tulse hill I'm sure M from Village Masaleh would sell you a pack of it uncooked (they offered to sell it to me before). Though it's very easy to make...let me know if you want to and I'll PM you.



That would be good, thanks, my youngest likes paneer with her boiled rice. If we could make it together she'd love that


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

ringo said:


> That would be good, thanks, my youngest likes paneer with her boiled rice. If we could make it together she'd love that


She has good taste.


----------



## ringo (May 13, 2016)

Jade Garden has been stripped out, including all the kitchen extractor fans. Fingers crossed for a cheese, wine and rum shop. With reggae playing in the background.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

ringo said:


> Jade Garden has been stripped out, including all the kitchen extractor fans. Fingers crossed for a cheese, wine and rum shop. With reggae playing in the background.


I've never had cheese and rum...I like the sounds of the reggae though


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

ringo said:


> Jade Garden has been stripped out, including all the kitchen extractor fans. Fingers crossed for a cheese, wine and rum shop. With reggae playing in the background.


Both the restaurant and the take away?


----------



## ringo (May 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I've never had cheese and rum


Maybe not together


----------



## ringo (May 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Both the restaurant and the take away?



The whole shop's empty so looks like that's it.


----------



## colacubes (May 15, 2016)

Anyone know where the nearest pharmacy open today is. I need some OTC painkillers and although Superdrug is open the pharmacy is not


----------



## ohmyliver (May 15, 2016)

The late night one on Streatham High St? Google


----------



## colacubes (May 15, 2016)

Was hoping for something closer not listed online but my googling had led there  Right pain in the arse


----------



## Fingers (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Ruile (May 17, 2016)

Check out @bonveloshop's Tweet:


----------



## colacubes (May 17, 2016)

Going into what was the Tory charity shop isn't it?


----------



## Smick (May 17, 2016)

Have they been priced out by Dulwich Estates as well?


----------



## Greebo (May 17, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Going into what was the Tory charity shop isn't it?


Can only be an improvement, then.


Smick said:


> Have they been priced out by Dulwich Estates as well?


That entire row of independant shops in Herne Hilll had, more or less, been priced out at the same time.  It was less a question of when they'd move than where to.


----------



## Ruile (May 17, 2016)

Apparently additional shop to their HH branch...


----------



## Fingers (May 17, 2016)

A new name for Norwood Road


----------



## clandestino (May 17, 2016)

LOL at Norwood Boulevard!

Funnily enough the stretch from Champagne and Choc towards St Lukes is already called something different, isn't it? The road sign above C&C says something like "The Broadway". I'll take a look tomorrow.


----------



## clandestino (May 17, 2016)

Here's a 1910 advert for a Hatters and Hosiers on The Broadway, West Norwood.

Sydney Bros., The Broadway, West Norwood: Advertisement


----------



## discobastard (May 17, 2016)

clandestino said:


> LOL at Norwood Boulevard!



Norwood Tulse Road??  Hmm...

I'm going with Norwoody McNorwoodface.

(see what I did there?)


----------



## colacubes (May 18, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Norwood Tulse Road??  Hmm...
> 
> I'm going with Norwoody McNorwoodface.
> 
> (see what I did there?)



Traffic McTrafficface would also be good.  The campaign starts here...


----------



## clandestino (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Ruile (May 18, 2016)

Apparently BV staying in Herne Hill. WN will be shop no.2


----------



## Ruile (May 23, 2016)

In case of interest Lambeth Council & Regeneris Consulting


----------



## editor (May 23, 2016)

Ruile said:


> In case of interest Lambeth Council & Regeneris Consulting


I see the wording is as welcoming as ever to workshop-seeking 'ordinary' residents keen to discuss socio-economic issues.


> A series of workshops to explore perspectives on the West Norwood and Tulse Hill economy from the point of view of local businesses and the wider community. The workshops will provide a forum for discussing current socio-economic issues and challenges in West Norwood and Tulse Hill, priorities and opportunities to improve the area in the future, and specific projects which should be developed as part of this.


The head of Regenis Consulting is Darren Wisher. He talks about fracking.


----------



## grosun (May 24, 2016)

editor said:


> I see the wording is as welcoming as ever to workshop-seeking 'ordinary' residents keen to discuss socio-economic issues.
> 
> The head of Regenis Consulting is Darren Wisher. He talks about fracking.



Oh god, their whole schtick sends a chill down my spine.


----------



## Ruile (May 24, 2016)

Agree the invite is not exactly inviting as it could be but Lambeth is spending over £100k on these consultants....relevant to Tulse Hill also so posted on that thread too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2016)

This popped into my inbox:

After a series of workshops the community-led Streetworks project has drawn up detailed design plans to change and improve Norwood Road.

The plans include improving Station Rise in front of Tulse Hill station, widening the east pavement between Chestnut Road and Chatsworth Way, options on parking,  the Norwood Road entrance to Harpenden Rd becoming one way to allow for a new zebra crossing over Norwood Road, a diagonal crossing at York Hill/Lancaster Avenue and  levelling the side roads with the pavement at their junction with Norwood Road.

You can comment on the designs until Tues 19th July at: 

Norwood Road | Lambeth Council


----------



## grosun (Jun 23, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> This popped into my inbox:
> 
> After a series of workshops the community-led Streetworks project has drawn up detailed design plans to change and improve Norwood Road.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, the extra zebra crossing would be great. I commented on their plans & suggested this, as you regularly see schoolkids (& others) risking their lives in the morning trying to cross that section of road.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 25, 2016)

Can anyone think of somewhere that might sell blank CDs?  Ideally this afternoon.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 25, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Can anyone think of somewhere that might sell blank CDs?  Ideally this afternoon.


That computer shop a couple doors down from Bumhole and McGlue? Can't guarantee but they look like the kind of place. 

Alternatively I have some and you could have four or five if you like (no cases though and they've been kicking around for a while).


----------



## colacubes (Jun 25, 2016)

discobastard said:


> That computer shop a couple doors down from Bumhole and McGlue? Can't guarantee but they look like the kind of place.
> 
> Alternatively I have some and you could have four or five if you like (no cases though and they've been kicking around for a while).



Ta for the offer. In the end the Post Office sorted me out (I forgot it opens on Saturday now).


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Ta for the offer. In the end the Post Office sorted me out (I forgot it opens on Saturday now).


That's good to spend a few quid in a Post Office. It's an invaluable community resource, but times are tight. All they make money off is selling credit cards and foreign exchange.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 26, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Can anyone think of somewhere that might sell blank CDs?  Ideally this afternoon.



For future reference, the little corner pound shop opposite Sainsburys has them. In fact, they have pretty much everything - it's becoming one of my favourite shops in West Norwood. Whenever I need something random, I always start by checking there - and usually they have it.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 26, 2016)

It's like the anti- This That And The Other shop - tiny but packed with stuff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2016)

clandestino said:


> For future reference, the little corner pound shop opposite Sainsburys has them. In fact, they have pretty much everything - it's becoming one of my favourite shops in West Norwood. Whenever I need something random, I always start by checking there - and usually they have it.



2nd that. Great shop for things you didn't know you needed til you needed them...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2016)

They had 3 different kinds of feather dusters when I went in there last!    It's like Aladdin's cave.  If Aladdin's cave were filled with cleaning products and bric a brac.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 26, 2016)

And it sells hola hoops! Not of the crisp variety...


----------



## discobastard (Sep 23, 2016)

Massive new double fronted estate agents opening up opposite Knowles.  Beresford Residential.

End of days..


----------



## Maharani (Sep 23, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Massive new double fronted estate agents opening up opposite Knowles.  Beresford Residential.
> 
> End of days..


Yeah, cos we really need another one. I had hopes it might turn into a micro Argos.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2016)

What kinda person hopes for an Argos?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 24, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What kinda person hopes for an Argos?


Nothing wrong with Argos. They've won design awards and sell all manor of great things...don't tell me you've not been excited when opening up the lamenated book for dreams.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Nothing wrong with Argos. They've won design awards and sell all manor of great things...don't tell me you've not been excited when opening up the lamenated book for dreams.



No. I have never been excited by anything Argos.

Woolworths on the other hand...


----------



## boohoo (Sep 24, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Massive new double fronted estate agents opening up opposite Knowles.  Beresford Residential.
> 
> End of days..



There was a fight between some women in the greasy spoon next to b & q. Cops were called. Not quite end of days yet.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2016)

boohoo said:


> There was a fight between some women in the greasy spoon next to b & q. Cops were called. Not quite end of days yet.



Dipping your toast in someone else's egg often ends like this.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 24, 2016)

We all miss Woolies.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What kinda person hopes for an Argos?



Me. I hoped for an Argos too. It's a very useful shop.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Massive new double fronted estate agents opening up opposite Knowles.  Beresford Residential.
> 
> End of days..



It's been there for ages. Bon Velo has opened since.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Me. I hoped for an Argos too. It's a very useful shop.



Yeah. You would.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2016)

It would save me going to Streatham, that's for sure.


----------



## Arran87 (Sep 26, 2016)

Apparently they're going to start work on the restaurant adjacent to Knowles mid-October with an early 2017 opening. 

Also - does anyone know what's going on with the cinema. Doesn't look like anything has been started...


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2016)

Arran87 said:


> Apparently they're going to start work on the restaurant adjacent to Knowles mid-October with an early 2017 opening.
> 
> Also - does anyone know what's going on with the cinema. Doesn't look like anything has been started...



This was posted on the Friends Of West Norwood libary page on Facebook on Sept 14:

"FOWNL attended a Steering Group meeting for the Nettlefold Library/cinema project last night. Everyone very upbeat about work starting soon. For some reason we're sworn to secrecy on the details, but expect announcements in the next few weeks."


----------



## Maharani (Nov 1, 2016)

Saw a witness appeal today for a robbery in papa johns! It just made me chuckle...'stick em up, this is a robbery...give me all the pepperoni you've got'!! 

In other WN news I see the place/soon to be restaurant next to knowles is finally being refurbished. Hopefully in time for Christmas.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> In other WN news I see the place/soon to be restaurant next to knowles is finally being refurbished. Hopefully in time for Christmas.



Start of next year according to someone in the WN Facebook group.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 5, 2016)

Jam session happening in the Horns on Tuesday. Bring your instrument and see what happens.


----------



## Smick (Nov 19, 2016)

Electric Cafe was listed as the third best greasy spoon in this week's Time Out. It was also used for the cover of the feature.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 20, 2016)

Smick said:


> Electric Cafe was listed as the third best greasy spoon in this week's Time Out. It was also used for the cover of the feature.



Yeah, I was really pleased when I saw that. I love the Electric Cafe.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 31, 2016)

Since I was last up on Knights Hill by the Great North Wood, I notice there are now two recently opened beer shops. 

The Good Drinker and also a branch of Art & Craft (next to Pintadera) who are also in Streatham.  Both very decent and friendly places with lots of local beers and a load of other stuff too. 

I've just liberated a very nice selection of fruity pale ales [emoji4]

Also had lunch at Pintadera yesterday, first time I'd been in. Had a great Gorgonzola ciabatta. Lovely atmosphere and very friendly staff. Will def be going up there again soon [emoji1360]


----------



## colacubes (Dec 31, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Since I was last up on Knights Hill by the Great North Wood, I notice there are now two recently opened beer shops.
> 
> The Good Drinker and also a branch of Art & Craft (next to Pintadera) who are also in Streatham.  Both very decent and friendly places with lots of local beers and a load of other stuff too.
> 
> ...



Pintadera are ace  Did the food for my wedding at v short notice and it was both v tasty and massive


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2017)

my mum, who lives in West Norwood, was talking to the big florists down by the church - owner said that trade was down and rents were rising. And that "the new crowd in West Norwood" don't buy as much as flowers as the people they've replaced. It'd be a shame if the long term businesses on the high street begin to get priced out, Brixton mark II!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> my mum, who lives in West Norwood, was talking to the big florists down by the church - owner said that trade was down and rents were rising. And that "the new crowd in West Norwood" don't buy as much as flowers as the people they've replaced. It'd be a shame if the long term businesses on the high street begin to get priced out, Brixton mark II!



Yes, it really would.

Who are this 'new crowd'? What is their demographical make up?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 2, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yes, it really would.
> 
> Who are this 'new crowd'? What is their demographical make up?


I know quite a few people who moved from flats in Herne Hill to get houses in Tulse Hill and West Norwood once they had kids. I'm not not saying it's just them like.


----------



## tommers (Jan 2, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> my mum, who lives in West Norwood, was talking to the big florists down by the church - owner said that trade was down and rents were rising. And that "the new crowd in West Norwood" don't buy as much as flowers as the people they've replaced. It'd be a shame if the long term businesses on the high street begin to get priced out, Brixton mark II!


I get flowers from them every anniversary (they did our wedding bouquet) and we bought our Xmas tree from them too. 

But I'm a proper salt of the earth type and have lived here for years. Not like some people.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 2, 2017)

tommers said:


> I get flowers from them every anniversary (they did our wedding bouquet) and we bought our Xmas tree from them too.
> 
> But I'm a proper salt of the earth type and have lived here for years. Not like some people.



I am a recent interloper (just over a year). In that time I've had 2 Xmas trees, my wedding bouquet and numerous other purchases from there


----------



## tommers (Jan 2, 2017)

colacubes said:


> I am a recent interloper (just over a year). In that time I've had 2 Xmas trees, my wedding bouquet and numerous other purchases from there


It's your sort that are killing the high street.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yes, it really would.
> 
> Who are this 'new crowd'? What is their demographical make up?



I have no idea tbh. That's what she said. It has gone slightly more upmarket, but its still a great town Imo.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2017)

I have noticed they are knocking down the old library? It'd be great if the cinema that was always talked about would go there. Is it still going ahead?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> I have no idea tbh. That's what she said. It has gone slightly more upmarket, but its still a great town Imo.



There are a lot of young renters appearing locally.....

The amount of exposed ankles is certainly on the increase. Wax jackets and beards too. I sense a disturbance in the force.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2017)

the non-flower buying wankers


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> the non-flower buying wankers



They don't have time to look after anything but their own selfish whims....

....the scumbalinnas!!!!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 2, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> I have noticed they are knocking down the old library? It'd be great if the cinema that was always talked about would go there. Is it still going ahead?



Yes. Due to open late this year.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 2, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> my mum, who lives in West Norwood, was talking to the big florists down by the church - owner said that trade was down and rents were rising. And that "the new crowd in West Norwood" don't buy as much as flowers as the people they've replaced. It'd be a shame if the long term businesses on the high street begin to get priced out, Brixton mark II!



Welcome back to the boards!


----------



## clandestino (Jan 2, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> my mum, who lives in West Norwood, was talking to the big florists down by the church - owner said that trade was down and rents were rising. And that "the new crowd in West Norwood" don't buy as much as flowers as the people they've replaced. It'd be a shame if the long term businesses on the high street begin to get priced out, Brixton mark II!



And it would be a real shame if Floral Hall goes - that place is the heart and soul of West Norwood, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 2, 2017)

clandestino said:


> And it would be a real shame if Floral Hall goes - that place is the heart and soul of West Norwood, as far as I'm concerned.


We boycott tescos because it got rid of their stall outside.  

Do people know Kate winslett got her wedding flowers from there?


----------



## ringo (Jan 26, 2017)

Nope nope nope

West Norwood public toilet news:
"They aim to keep as many of the original features as they reasonably can including retaining the first row of urinals in the Gents, with shelves between each one so that people can sit at them with their laptops."


Norwood News


----------



## Maharani (Jan 26, 2017)

Well I never! Didn't even know there were toilets down there.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 26, 2017)

ringo said:


> Nope nope nope
> 
> West Norwood public toilet news:
> "They aim to keep as many of the original features as they reasonably can including retaining the first row of urinals in the Gents, with shelves between each one so that people can sit at them with their laptops."
> ...



I just got the same email


----------



## ringo (Jan 26, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Well I never! Didn't even know there were toilets down there.


They're by the entrance to the Tesco car park.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 26, 2017)

There's a cafe on Great Titchfield Street up town that was built in old toilets.  It was my old boss's favourite place to go.


----------



## T & P (Jan 26, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Well I never! Didn't even know there were toilets down there.


I'd always assumed they were toilets because the entrance has just that look. I never thought they'd be reopened though.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 27, 2017)

About ten years ago I heard it was on the market for about £10k and someone bought it and was trying to get planning permission for a flat.  That obviously didn't work out.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 28, 2017)

I looked at the houses by the toilets, they were new builds....but the toilets infront, and tesco next door, put me right off....the toilets had become like giant rubbish bins.....good value for money, but in a shit place.....also didn't wanna be woken by Tesco deliveries every day.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Feb 4, 2017)

ringo said:


> Nope nope nope
> 
> West Norwood public toilet news:
> "They aim to keep as many of the original features as they reasonably can including retaining the first row of urinals in the Gents, with shelves between each one so that people can sit at them with their laptops."
> ...


Ithink we can all see why the toilets closed, their traffic lights were out of order. Must have been chaos down there!


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm thinking of going to the Great North Wood for lunch next Sunday. Any views??
Thanks
SB


----------



## colacubes (Feb 12, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> I'm thinking of going to the Great North Wood for lunch next Sunday. Any views??
> Thanks
> SB



The Roast is excellent. Not cheap but definitely nice  I had it myself last week.

You might want to think about booking as it can get busy.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks my dearest! 3 meat eaters and 1 veggie, did you try both? Will definitely book...


----------



## colacubes (Feb 12, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Thanks my dearest! 3 meat eaters and 1 veggie, did you try both? Will definitely book...



No idea on the veggie roast I'm afraid but I've tried various of the meats and they're always good. I'd be surprised if it was a crappy veggie roast but pubs can be surprisingly awful at them sometimes.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 13, 2017)

The meat, vegetables and gravy were nice. The veggie thing was awful. I dont even know what it was! It looked and tasted a bit like shredded wheat. The roasties weren't good either. Hard and dry not crispy and soft inside like they should be. I think they needed more variety of veg too. I rate the railway roast above the GNW any day.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 19, 2017)

Update on the GNW

The starters were really good (the puy lentil salad with blood orange and beetroot were a clear winner - will try and recreate at home!)

My meat eater friends had pork belly and duck - duck voted the best. The roast spuds were excellent and all the veg very good and plenty of range. Nice light Yorkshires too
The veggie option - billed on the menu as fondant celeriac was - well the same as the meat eaters without the meat and with a tiny bit of mushroom gravy. The fondant celeriac was basically 2 small chunks of celeriac (like small roast spud size), a bit burnt and that was it!!! Quite frankly I felt like a second class citizen (much to the amusement of my fellow carnivore diners of course). I think my option was about £3 or 4 pounds cheaper than the meat ones, but at £13 odd a bit steep.

I shared my disappointment with the waitress who said she was sorry and would feedback to the chef/management. OK fair enough, but nothing taken off the bill.

Deserts were OK, probably didn't need them but I was feeling very sorry for myself by that point....

Nice space and friendly service, but not a place for vegetarians sadly....


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 24, 2017)

Has KFC closed down?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> Has KFC closed down?



Yeah. It's been gone a couple of weeks. No idea why.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 28, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Yeah. It's been gone a couple of weeks. No idea why.



Yeah i drove past the other night. Always seemed busy.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Update on the GNW
> 
> The starters were really good (the puy lentil salad with blood orange and beetroot were a clear winner - will try and recreate at home!)
> 
> ...


That's shit sparky. They really need to sort out the veggie option.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2017)

New grocery shop next to new gym under Irma Court!


----------



## Smick (Feb 28, 2017)

Maharani said:


> New grocery shop next to new gym under Irma Court!



I noticed that! I am not sure I will ever use the shop itself, but it has an ATM which is great if the Co is shut. Otherwise it would have been a trek to the Post Office because the one on Station Rise charges £1.89 or some such rubbish.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2017)

The g7 shop (Tulse hill)has one for future ref. 

The shop is handy for me as I use that gym and it's 1 minute from my house. Ok for stuff you've forgotten at the supermarket. The staff were very friendly too. 

The gym is excellent too. Really handy and fully equipped. They even have 'virtual' classes. I love to dance so I can go in and use the dance room on my own following a virtual dance class! I'm very chuffed.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 28, 2017)

Maharani said:


> The g7 shop (Tulse hill)has one for future ref.
> 
> The shop is handy for me as I use that gym and it's 1 minute from my house. Ok for stuff you've forgotten at the supermarket. The staff were very friendly too.
> 
> The gym is excellent too. Really handy and fully equipped. They even have 'virtual' classes. I love to dance so I can go in and use the dance room on my own following a virtual dance class! I'm very chuffed.


What's the damage for the new gym?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2017)

discobastard said:


> What's the damage for the new gym?


I got an early bird offer so was £30 for key fob and £25 a month I think. V good deal anyhow


----------



## discobastard (Feb 28, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I got an early bird offer so was £30 for key fob and £25 a month I think. V good deal anyhow


Is that a 12 month contract you're committed to then?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2017)

Didn't sign anything. Don't think so.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 28, 2017)

Now I'm interested!


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 28, 2017)

Maharani said:


> They even have 'virtual' classes. I love to dance so I can go in and use the dance room on my own following a virtual dance class! I'm very chuffed.


Wow, can you tell me more about this please.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Wow, can you tell me more about this please.


I'm going in tomorrow for a solo dance class. I'll update after!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2017)

Also, classes look pretty good there too. The staff were mega friendly and open to customer suggestions.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2017)

The booking system the gym has for classes is really good. I think I'm a bit in love with the new gym.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 28, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Didn't sign anything. Don't think so.


Actually I would check that as I emailed to clarify and they said they only do 6 and 12 month contracts.  Though they do have break clauses for scenarios such as moving house or injuring yourself so you can't use the facilities.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah. I was also told 12 months and our lodger who joined said she had to sign for 12 months. It's why I decided against.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Actually I would check that as I emailed to clarify and they said they only do 6 and 12 month contracts.  Though they do have break clauses for scenarios such as moving house or injuring yourself so you can't use the facilities.


I'll defo use it for a year so it's all good for moi!


----------



## Winot (Mar 1, 2017)

£25 a month is pretty good value. The Rec is £40 iirc, although that includes use of the pool.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 1, 2017)

It's now £39.95 pm for a year contract and £49.95 pm for a 6 month contract. 

If you got one of the early deals you have yourself a bargain!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm Sure I shared the early bird offer in here some time ago.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 1, 2017)

Winot said:


> £25 a month is pretty good value. The Rec is £40 iirc, although that includes use of the pool.



£44.50, but it's a rolling monthly contract.  Better for me as I tend not to use the gym in the summer when the weather is better so will cancel and then join up again when the weather is minging.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 1, 2017)

discobastard said:


> It's now £39.95 pm for a year contract and £49.95 pm for a 6 month contract.
> 
> If you got one of the early deals you have yourself a bargain!



haha - I wrote to them again today myself.  I was tempted to take their offer (if it was still el cheapo) and just do swimming membership at the lido (normally I have full membership there).  It's not worth me doing it though at those prices - I may as well just have full Lido membership.  Shame as it's just around the corner.  OTOH the lido is also very close and I get sauna/steam (albeit not as hot as the Rec!).

What I need is Anytime Fitness' location, with the lido's pool and outdoor sauna, together with The Rec's sports hall and indoor sauna/steam/cold showers (and soft play).  That'd be perfect!


----------



## Smick (Mar 1, 2017)

Maharani said:


> The g7 shop (Tulse hill)has one for future ref.
> 
> The shop is handy for me as I use that gym and it's 1 minute from my house. Ok for stuff you've forgotten at the supermarket. The staff were very friendly too.
> 
> The gym is excellent too. Really handy and fully equipped. They even have 'virtual' classes. I love to dance so I can go in and use the dance room on my own following a virtual dance class! I'm very chuffed.


I'm still sore at Mr Patel's departure from his shop so I've got a one man boycott against the G7.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> haha - I wrote to them again today myself.  I was tempted to take their offer (if it was still el cheapo) and just do swimming membership at the lido (normally I have full membership there).  It's not worth me doing it though at those prices - I may as well just have full Lido membership.  Shame as it's just around the corner.  OTOH the lido is also very close and I get sauna/steam (albeit not as hot as the Rec!).
> 
> What I need is Anytime Fitnesses' location, with the lido's pool and outdoor sauna, together with The Rec's sports hall and indoor sauna/steam/cold showers (and soft play).  That'd be perfect!


A merger!

I went for my first class today. Was really good. Small and personal. Got a PT starting tomorrow too. I'm really happy about this gym. The closeness to my place makes me go. It really is joyous.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2017)

Smick said:


> I'm still sore at Mr Patel's departure from his shop so I've got a one man boycott against the G7.


I miss him too. We never knew where he went did we?

When my daughter was little she'd like to go in just to say hello. He used to give her a sweetie. She couldn't say Patel so called him Mr Matel . Happy times.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 1, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I miss him too. We never knew where he went did we?
> 
> When my daughter was little she'd like to go in just to say hello. He used to give her a sweetie. She couldn't say Patel so called him Mr Matel . Happy times.


He was a lovely guy.  Always shouted 'YOU WANNA BAG?!?!', even if you were just buying a paper... And of course he was clearly the inspiration for the mild-mannered gun-toting hostage-taker in Mark Billingham's 'Good as Dead' (portly newsagent on Norwood Rd takes police officer hostage):

Good As Dead - Book from Mark Billingham

Read it and you'll see what I mean...


----------



## Smick (Mar 1, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I miss him too. We never knew where he went did we?
> 
> When my daughter was little she'd like to go in just to say hello. He used to give her a sweetie. She couldn't say Patel so called him Mr Matel . Happy times.


There used to be a guy called Ray who would sit in with him and he is still about. He has told me the area he's in, but I always get it confused with somewhere else. Mr P was a subpostmaster for a long while and was working recently to train people in the PO systems. Ray doesn't like travelling when it's dark so his opportunities to see Mr P have been limited recently.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 4, 2017)

Over to west Norwood tomorrow to have brunch with very nice lecturer lady. 

Anywhere nice?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2017)

Great North Wood pub?  (i've not eaten in there but it is meant to be good) Also near the train station in case either of you need a swift exit!


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 4, 2017)

boohoo said:


> Great North Wood pub?  (i've not eaten in there but it is meant to be good) Also near the train station in case either of you need a swift exit!



Good to have an escape route


----------



## ash (Mar 4, 2017)

The French cafe 'cul de sac' I think it's called does an amazing brie and beetroot pannini


----------



## ash (Mar 4, 2017)

And there's an amazing Italian on the left as you walk up the hill past errameus then after the greasy spoon not sure when it opens but had a lovely meal in the evening


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 4, 2017)

Crowd sourcing date ideas. The way forward


----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Crowd sourcing date ideas. The way forward



And escape routes.   The first online date I ever went on, we were clearly not compatible but as he had a small child he could make the childcare excuse and leave, and yer the date was short and that was a good things


----------



## Maharani (Mar 9, 2017)

Good news about the corner of avenue park road onto norwood rd; theyre making the pavement bigger and putting a speed barrier up. Happy days!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2017)

So much for natural selection


----------



## discobastard (Mar 9, 2017)

They've done a decent job so far with the pavement widening.  Am looking forward to them making it down to TH and sorting out Station Rise.

https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Summary Map 19.06.2016.pdf


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2017)

discobastard said:


> They've done a decent job so far with the pavement widening.  Am looking forward to them making it down to TH and sorting out Station Rise.
> 
> https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Summary Map 19.06.2016.pdf


Thought they were working on that this week, station rise. They're pedestrianising the whole thing so I'm told.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 10, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Thought they were working on that this week, station rise. They're pedestrianising the whole thing so I'm told.



Really?  That's not at all what it said on the plans they sent out.  I think it will be much nicer if it's pedestrianised, so I hope that's right.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 10, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Really?  That's not at all what it said on the plans they sent out.  I think it will be much nicer if it's pedestrianised, so I hope that's right.


Yeah I thought it was just a raised entrance to it to make it more pedestrian friendly. 

If I recall it was a Dutch or Danish name referring to the type of entrance where they had presumably been first used as traffic calming measures. 

I'd love them to pedestrianise it but I imagine Browns Taxis might be less enamoured by that...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2017)

Someone that works at the railway told me but he's known for not always getting the full picture. Sorry!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Yeah I thought it was just a raised entrance to it to make it more pedestrian friendly.
> 
> If I recall it was a Dutch or Danish name referring to the type of entrance where they had presumably been first used as traffic calming measures.
> 
> I'd love them to pedestrianise it but I imagine Browns Taxis might be less enamoured by that...


I did wonder about that. 

They've nearly finished the pavement on avenue park road. Very efficient.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 10, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I did wonder about that.
> 
> They've nearly finished the pavement on avenue park road. Very efficient.


It was  a Copenhagen Crossing!  Designed to be geared towards the needs of pedestrians rather than drivers, so should be safer.

https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Example of Copenhagen Crossing - Clapham Old Town_0.pdf

And these were the options they consulted on:

Norwood Road | Lambeth Council


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## ringo (May 3, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> Has KFC closed down?


Now reopening up the road with seating for 30

A new bigger KFC for West Norwood


----------



## Arran87 (May 15, 2017)

Hopefully not. There are a significant number of objections on the Lambeth planning portal. 

Not what West Norwood needs, in my opinion.


----------



## wurlycurly (May 15, 2017)

Arran87 said:


> Hopefully not. There are a significant number of objections on the Lambeth planning portal.
> 
> Not what West Norwood needs, in my opinion.



Totally agree. Chicken Cottage all the way.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 15, 2017)




----------



## GarveyLives (May 28, 2017)

Detectives investigating the fatal stabbing of a woman in West Norwood have charged a man with her murder.

*Mark Morris*, 39 from Cranbrook Road, Croydon was charged on Saturday 27 May 2017 with the murder of a woman in Elyewood Road, close to Aubyn Hill, SE27 on Thursday 25 May 2017.

He will appear in custody at Camberwell Magistrates' Court on Monday 29 May 2017.

The woman has not yet been formally identified. Her next of kin have been informed.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 15, 2017)

A new hairdressers near The Electric cafe called Pop! £54 for a cut. Wtf.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 15, 2017)

Maharani said:


> A new hairdressers near The Electric cafe called Pop! £54 for a cut. Wtf.



It says £48 on their website. Which is a lot tbf but pretty much on a par with most of the others locally. This is why I only get my haircut about twice a year


----------



## Smick (Jun 15, 2017)

Maharani said:


> A new hairdressers near The Electric cafe called Pop! £54 for a cut. Wtf.


I never pay more than £8 for a gents' cut, but I have to say, Pop looks nice from the outside.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 15, 2017)

I went in the hairdressers next to the little Portuguese delhi at the bottom of the alley from Tulse Hill tube.

£8....did a fine job too, and quick.


----------



## Smick (Jun 15, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I went in the hairdressers next to the little Portuguese delhi at the bottom of the alley from Tulse Hill tube.
> 
> £8....did a fine job too, and quick.


I've always found them too expensive. I can never get out of there for less than £10 / £11.  I go down to Andy's at the bottom of Tulse Hill.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 15, 2017)

Smick said:


> I've always found them too expensive. I can never get out of there for less than £10 / £11.  I go down to Andy's at the bottom of Tulse Hill.



I just have a number one all over...


----------



## Smick (Jun 15, 2017)

I've got to get a bit of camouflage work done to disguise the receding hairline. Strangely, the more I cut it, the less obvious it is.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 15, 2017)

Just wondering what the obsession is with the name 'pop'?!


----------



## Arran87 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello. Our home on Broxholm Road was burgled yesterday. The burglars took electronics but also picked up my wife's wedding dress - presumably by mistake as it was in a black bag, which I assume they will have put the laptops in. 

We don't care about electronics that are replaceable but would do anything to get the dress back, which holds so much sentimental value. 

There are pictures on the west Norwood Facebook page. If anyone sees it, or what looks like it, please let me know. Thank you. Arran

West Norwood Local public group | Facebook


----------



## colacubes (Jun 30, 2017)

Oh how shit mate  Sorry to hear that.  Fuckers


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 30, 2017)

I had my hair cut at Pop the day that it opened (they had a 20% discount) - but even without the discount it is definitely less than £50.  The woman who runs it used to do a lot of mobile hairdressing of families around here and grew up locally.  She has a young child herself and I imagine this is quite a big venture for her and her family.  They were very nice to me and the kids and I got a great cut and I wish them good luck.  Their prices are the same more or less as Studio Salon Education up the road.

I do have to do a sharp intake of breath whenever I look at hairdressing prices though - especially as I actively dislike going to the hairdressers - it just seems like a colossal waste of time.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 30, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> I had my hair cut at Pop the day that it opened (they had a 20% discount) - but even without the discount it is definitely less than £50.  The woman who runs it used to do a lot of mobile hairdressing of families around here and grew up locally.  She has a young child herself and I imagine this is quite a big venture for her and her family.  They were very nice to me and the kids and I got a great cut and I wish them good luck.  Their prices are the same more or less as Studio Salon Education up the road.
> 
> I do have to do a sharp intake of breath whenever I look at hairdressing prices though - especially as I actively dislike going to the hairdressers - it just seems like a colossal waste of time.



Yeah it's definitely £48 as I had my hair done there the other week. They did a cracking job and they'll also do free fringe trims if you're a customer, which means I'll be able to see in about a month when mine has grown!


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 2, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> Detectives investigating the fatal stabbing of a woman in West Norwood have charged a man with her murder.
> 
> *Mark Morris*, 39 from Cranbrook Road, Croydon was charged on Saturday 27 May 2017 with the murder of a woman in Elyewood Road, close to Aubyn Hill, SE27 on Thursday 25 May 2017.
> 
> ...


The victim has now been named as 33-year-old *Emma Day*.

A post-mortem has given the provisional cause of death was a stab wound to the heart.

39-year-old *Mark Morris*, of Cranbrook Road, in Thornton Heath, will appear for trial on a charge of Murder at the Old Bailey on 20 November 2017.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 24, 2017)

There's a lost oldish black labrador dog wandering around the West Norwood Triangle bit by the church. It was crossing the traffic about 10 mins ago. 

No collar and looking a little bit confused - can any one share in case they know who it might belong to?


----------



## Smick (Jul 25, 2017)

The BBC are reporting that Vale Street in W Norwood is closed due to an unlicensed music event last night. Does anyone know about that?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 25, 2017)

Smick said:


> The BBC are reporting that Vale Street in W Norwood is closed due to an unlicensed music event last night. Does anyone know about that?



It's all over twitter and Facebook. I'm just round the corner but somehow slept through it all. Seems like a party that got massively out of hand. Teenagers running riot, a 322 got stormed and reports of a stabbing and acid attack  The stabbing seems to be confirmed by BBC reporting but don't know about the rest. From what I've read the neighbours were calling police/council etc from late afternoon but seems nothing happened to sort it out till well after midnight by which point it was well out of hand.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 25, 2017)

All open now.  I went through there with the dog a little while ago and no evidence of police anywhere, but there's a lot of litter and broken glass all over the place.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 25, 2017)

Schools out


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 25, 2017)

So it's the teachers then 
Edit, posted as a cheap joke as I know a few teachers who would be celebrating school end. Of course,  a terrible incident. Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

The naked lady with the prosthetic boobs (can't remember her name) was outside Iceland causing quite a stir on the sunny streets. She had the boobs full out today and the usual shorter than short skirt on. She might as well not have worn anything tbf. Iceland security said she wouldn't be allowed in like that.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

The lovely Pintadera Italian cafe in West Norwood is looking for staff who know how to use a coffee machine. Apply within!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 24, 2017)

This is interesting - amazing to see how busy West Norwood used to be:

Suburban Week-end


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 25, 2017)

A murder investigation has been launched after a man was fatally stabbed in Dunbar Street, near West Norwood cemetery, yesterday afternoon.

Police were called at 17.39hrs on Sunday 24 September to a report of a stabbing, and attended along with the London Ambulance Service and London's Air Ambulance.

A 30-year-old man was found suffering from stab wounds. He was pronounced dead at the scene.

Police are appealing for anyone witnesses and those with information regarding this incident to contact them.

*Anyone with information concerning this incident should call the Homicide and Major Crime Command by dialing 101 or call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*


----------



## Smick (Sep 25, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> A murder investigation has been launched after a man was fatally stabbed in Dunbar Street, near West Norwood cemetery, yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Police were called at 17.39hrs on Sunday 24 September to a report of a stabbing, and attended along with the London Ambulance Service and London's Air Ambulance.
> 
> ...



A lot of police there today, Street cordoned off from both sides. Detectives, uniformed polis on site


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 26, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> This is interesting - amazing to see how busy West Norwood used to be:
> 
> Suburban Week-end



Funny seeing The Horns


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 30, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> A murder investigation has been launched after a man was fatally stabbed in Dunbar Street, near West Norwood cemetery, yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Police were called at 17.39hrs on Sunday 24 September to a report of a stabbing, and attended along with the London Ambulance Service and London's Air Ambulance.
> 
> ...



The victim now been formally identified and named as *Jude Gayle* from West Norwood.  A post-mortem examination held at Greenwich Mortuary on Monday (25 September 2017) gave cause of death as "stab wounds".

No arrests have yet been made.







*The Late Jude Gayle*​
*Anyone with information concerning this incident should call the Homicide and Major Crime Command on 020 8721 4961 or via 101 or call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*


----------



## Smick (Sep 30, 2017)

I don’t know anything about the man, but it seems such a waste.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 14, 2017)

Three men are now due to stand trial over the murder of West Norwood father-of-one *Jude Gayle*.

*Jonathon Haynes*, 35, of Park Avenue, Mitcham, and *Leon Bishop*, 30, from East Dulwich, appeared at The Old Bailey on Wednesday 11 October 2017

They were each remanded in custody where they will remain until their trial which is due to take place in March.

A third man, *Tarelle Bishop*, 23, of Dunelm Grove, West Norwood, appeared at The Old Bailey on Tuesday 3 October 2017, when he was also charged with the murder of *Mr Gayle* and is also set to stand trial in March 2018.




*The Late Jude Gayle

Anyone with information concerning this incident should call the Homicide and Major Crime Command on 020 8721 4961 or via 101 or call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 12, 2017)

21 year old *Pascoe Petgrave* of Thornton Road, Thorton Heath, has been jailed for two-and-a-half years for causing serious injury by dangerous driving after a hit and run in West Norwood left one victim paralysed from the chest down.

*Petgrave*, mounted the pavement with his BMW at speed before colliding into two young women, Chanelle Higgins and Nikisha Cox, walking along Norwood High Street, after a night out.just after 4.30am on 29 May 2016.

Chanelle, a mother of two children, _broke her neck and was left with devastating spinal injuries and spent six months in hospital recovering.  She is now confined to a wheelchair with limited upper-body movement, needing round the clock care_.

*Petgrave* _failed to stop at the scene_ and told jurors he had mounted the pavement fearing for his life after being chased by two men armed with weapons.

His car, which had a smashed window screen as a result of the collision, was later seen in the forecourt of a local petrol station and once the footage of this was circulated among police officers, it was spotted by an officer patrolling in south London. The car was seized and *Petrgrave* was arrested after reporting his car stolen to police.

Following a three-day trial at Inner London Crown Court, *Petgrave* was _convicted of causing serious injury by dangerous driving and sentenced to two years and six months in prison on Thursday, 9 November 2017. He was also disqualified from driving for two years upon release and required to take an extended driving test at the end of the disqualification period_.




Claudette Hamilton, CPS London South reviewing lawyer, said: "We used CCTV footage to demonstrate to the jury the total disregard Petgrave took for his actions. *This callous individual, who was uninsured at the time, drove into both women from behind and fled the scene. He did not report the collision to police, forcing the victim to take part in media appeals to identify him*.

"This incident has had profound consequences for one victim. Her life has changed dramatically and she will now require round-the-clock care as a result of Petgrave’s actions.

"Dangerous driving can shatter lives and I hope this successful prosecution goes someway in bringing comfort to the victims and their families."

PC Laura Travers, who led the investigation for Lambeth CID, said: "This was a shocking incident.

"These two women were simply on a night out to see friends and now their lives have changed completely."

In 2008, as a 12 year-old, *Petgrave* made national news headlines when arrested by than 50 police officers when he was accused stealing a £10 note which was hanging out of a cashpoint machine at the now disappeared HSBC bank machine in Thornton Heath

Paralysed Chanelle Higgins in Crimewatch hit-and-run appeal

Hit-and-run victim Chanelle Higgins: I wanted to die when doctors told me I was paralysed

Hit-and-run victim Chanelle Higgins says 'I live in hope I will walk again' after BMW driver is jailed




*The person who paralysed her in West Norwood has has been jailed for two-and-a-half years.
She's received a life sentence.*​


----------



## Smick (Nov 15, 2017)

2.5 years is nothing for a bastard like that. Shame on him.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 24, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> The victim has now been named as 33-year-old *Emma Day*.
> 
> A post-mortem has given the provisional cause of death was a stab wound to the heart.
> 
> 39-year-old *Mark Morris*, of Cranbrook Road, in Thornton Heath, will appear for trial on a charge of Murder at the Old Bailey on 20 November 2017.



_"A 'man' who stabbed the mother of his child in the heart after they argued about childcare payments has admitted murdering her ..."
_
Man killed mother of child over support payments

_




_
*He will be sentenced to life imprisonment on 30 November 2017*​


----------



## Smick (Nov 25, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> _"A 'man' who stabbed the mother of his child in the heart after they argued about childcare payments has admitted murdering her ..."
> _
> Man killed mother of child over support payments
> 
> ...


Bastard. Life isn't enough


----------



## Maharani (Dec 29, 2017)

Does anyone know of a local vacuum repair person or shop? According to google the nearest one is Fulham.


----------



## Smick (Dec 29, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know of a local vacuum repair person or shop? According to google the nearest one is Fulham.


What’s wrong with it?

I don’t know a lot about vacuums, but I’m sure anything fixable could be done at home.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 30, 2017)

Smick said:


> What’s wrong with it?
> 
> I don’t know a lot about vacuums, but I’m sure anything fixable could be done at home.


It’s something to do with the spinny thing that picks up the dirt. You can tell by my terminology I’m not a very technical person. Anyway, I’ve found a local repairer now ta.


----------



## Smick (Dec 30, 2017)

You can usually take those out easily. They get crap wound around them. That stuff they wrap Christmas trees in clogged mine up recently. Clean it off and it might be fine. I would help you if you wanted. And then if it is properly knackered, get the repair man in.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 30, 2017)

Smick said:


> You can usually take those out easily. They get crap wound around them. That stuff they wrap Christmas trees in clogged mine up recently. Clean it off and it might be fine. I would help you if you wanted. And then if it is properly knackered, get the repair man in.


Ah, thanks. I usually get the scissors out and cut any crap I can see out...the spinny thing looks lose and may possibly be broken (looks like there’s a piece missing). I’ll have another butchers and I’ll f I can’t fix it I’ll let you know. Cheers.


----------



## Smick (Dec 30, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Ah, thanks. I usually get the scissors out and cut any crap I can see out...the spinny thing looks lose and may possibly be broken (looks like there’s a piece missing). I’ll have another butchers and I’ll f I can’t fix it I’ll let you know. Cheers.


I don’t want you to think I’m in any way proficient at this sort of thing but it’s usually easily sorted. There’s ordinarily someone on the internet who has had the same issue and you can see how they fixed it.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 1, 2018)

Smick said:


> I don’t want you to think I’m in any way proficient at this sort of thing but it’s usually easily sorted. There’s ordinarily someone on the internet who has had the same issue and you can see how they fixed it.


I took out the spinny things and cleaned the things but it’s still making that god awful noise and vibrating like crazy. Think I’ll be off to goodwins tomorrow unless you can swing by to have a quick look?


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 1, 2018)

On 1 December 2017, *Mark Morris* was jailed for life with a minimum term of 21 years for the murder of Emma Day, with a 30-month sentence for possession of the knife to run concurrently.






*The Late Emma Day*​
Sentencing Morris, the Recorder of London, Judge Nicholas Hilliard QC, said 'He (Morris) must know the children are nearby. And having seen the children, he must know that he is leaving them without a mother.'

'You must have been mindful of them (the children) when you did this in a public street because you had only just seen them, although thankfully they did not see their mother’s murder.'




*The judge said he was satisfied he did intend to kill Ms Day, referring in a text message to her on the morning of the murder to 'the grand finale'.*​


----------



## Smick (Jan 2, 2018)

Maharani said:


> I took out the spinny things and cleaned the things but it’s still making that god awful noise and vibrating like crazy. Think I’ll be off to goodwins tomorrow unless you can swing by to have a quick look?


It will be tomorrow or Thursday that I could have a look. I’ll reiterate, I’m not a repairman, but I installed a ceiling light and changed some electrical sockets during the week so I am keen to tinker. It’s VAT that annoys me most about getting someone in to do something. If someone fixes your vacuum and charges you £50, £10 of it goes in tax immediately. Getting stung for £10 by the exchequer just for having a broken vacuum is insult to injury.


----------



## GOP (Jan 9, 2018)

In other news, it appears that Beamish and Mcglue has closed down.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

GOP said:


> In other news, it appears that Beamish and Mcglue has closed down.


That's a shame. Their website is still up, although it's curiously has a copyright date of 2023!

classic-layout-1


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2018)

Can't say I ever received anything other than poor service from B&M (mainly their attitude), and as result only ever went in there as a last resort if I couldn't get an ingredient elsewhere.....


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2018)

Smick said:


> It will be tomorrow or Thursday that I could have a look. I’ll reiterate, I’m not a repairman, but I installed a ceiling light and changed some electrical sockets during the week so I am keen to tinker. It’s VAT that annoys me most about getting someone in to do something. If someone fixes your vacuum and charges you £50, £10 of it goes in tax immediately. Getting stung for £10 by the exchequer just for having a broken vacuum is insult to injury.


Sorry, missed this. I had to get a new machine but gtech gave me £100 off the latest model. It was either that or pay £70 for a new bottom brush bit. Things just ain’t built to last these days.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2018)

I tried to find out why B & M closed down on the WN FB forum but all I’m getting is gushing messages of grief that it’s closing. It’s been there for 12 years...I wished them the best but as Nanker Phelge said i often found the service ‘cold’ in there and that put me off going in there (that and the prices!). I wonder if it was a rent hike that finished them off.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2018)

News just in: it closed as they are going to concentrate on mobile catering. Something also to do with the changing nature of the high street meant that it wasn’t doing so well.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2018)

Rumour has it that the Duck Egg Cafe Thai pop up thing is opening up a deli there instead.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2018)

Ahhh, that’s the wife of one of the the duck egg characters. Interesting


----------



## T & P (Jan 9, 2018)

Maharani said:


> News just in: it closed as they are going to concentrate on mobile catering. Something also to do with the changing nature of the high street meant that it wasn’t doing so well.


Weird. If anything i’d have thought the changing nature of the area (I.e. becoming more gentrified) would suit them better not worse.

Unlike Nanker I never received bad service there but there wasn’t that much on their shelves that I had a massive need for. It wasn’t the kind of place to shop for your everyday essentials and I viewed any shopping I did there as buying occasional treats. In a way it felt out of place for many years- not so much now I guess. The kind of shop you’d expect to find in East Dulwich rather than around these parts.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2018)

T & P said:


> Weird. If anything i’d have thought the changing nature of the area (I.e. becoming more gentrified) would suit them better not worse.
> 
> Unlike Nanker I never received bad service there but there wasn’t that much on their shelves that I had a massive need for. It wasn’t the kind of place to shop for your everyday essentials and I viewed any shopping I did there as buying occasional treats. In a way it felt out of place for many years- not so much now I guess. The kind of shop you’d expect to find in East Dulwich rather than around these parts.


That’s what I thought. I think 12 years is a good innings tbh...business ownership is bloody stressful especially with a young family. No time for fuck all.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 9, 2018)

I think the problem is that they were ahead of their time for the area, were the only deli like that in WN, and I think it made them think that they could be surly with their customers and get away with it. Like Nanker, I only ever received rude/offhand service in there, so stopped going after a few visits. I respect them for sticking it out for so long and being brave enough to open a deli on a street which, at the time, was fairly rough and ready (the nearby bank, now an estate agent, was robbed countless times). But I suspect their problem was that when the area started to change, other delis opened up, and they were friendlier, and they took away a load of their custom. 

Shame, though. Sad to see a long-standing independent close.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 9, 2018)

In other news, West Norwood hits the press again. 

A shocking expose of going-ons in the area published in the New York Times - in 1897. 

SUNDAY MORNING IN SURREY; From Murky London into the Fresh Air and Green Fields of Surrey. SOME MODEL COUNTRY ROADS Suburban Residences and Garden Plots Such as Americans Want, But Never Get -- Railroad Comforts and a Few Inconveniences of Travel in England.


----------



## ringo (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyone else got no water? There's been broken pipes flooding Knollys Road and Lansdowne Hill for ages but they don't affect our supply. This looks like what cut our water and caused the massive problems on Leigham Vale last year.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep same and there seems to be loads of people on the local fab pages affected too. According to the Beeb website there’s some massive London wide problem. I ran a half marathon earlier and the one thing I really want is a bath


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2018)

It was most of Streatham last night - we had to do an emergency water run to my husband's parents.  Tonight it's my sister in law in West Norwood with no water (as well as a load of friends).  Dunraven closed tomorrow and if WN doesn't sort itself out, that'll be the schools and shops there too.  Today all the water in Streatham sold out so you might want to get out sharpish to buy some.

We've filled the bathtub just in case but I think we've had our fill of water troubles here.  Over a year of them!!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 4, 2018)

I just reported it to Thames Water and they’ve had about 25 reports from SE27 in the last 10 minutes so something’s not right.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2018)

20,000 London homes without water after extreme weather bursts pipes


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2018)

Tulse Hill side seems ok so far...Hitherfield staying open but yes DR closed tomorrow.


----------



## nick (Mar 4, 2018)

Tulse Hill went off in the last couple of hours. Lanercost Road is like the Kalahari, but without herds of wildebeest


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2018)

Some areas of Tulse Hill are still ok - ie ours.    I've filled a lot of bottles up just in case though.  Hitherfield now saying they may have to close after all.  Streatham Wells have said they are closing.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2018)

People sure are panicking. But just after I typed that on FB local I went to wash my hands and had put soap all over them...ooops.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks like more schools will have to close.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 8, 2018)

Dulwich Gardens.

On Knollys Road.

Not in Dulwich.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Dulwich Gardens.
> On Knollys Road.
> Not in Dulwich.
> View attachment 132252


I was intrigued. "Nestled in a peaceful location on the outskirts of Dulwich."
No map.

This is not for you. It's a retirement village.

I notice from Google map that there was a Dulwich Care Centre - which is now permanently closed.

Is this another case like Barrington Road in Coldharbour, where a former council care home is closed and sold off for redevelopment?


----------



## ringo (Apr 16, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I was intrigued. "Nestled in a peaceful location on the outskirts of Dulwich."
> No map.
> 
> This is not for you. It's a retirement village.
> ...


There was an old people's home on Knollys Road which closed down and is now being redeveloped into retirement flats, is it that?

Presumably selling them off makes a lot more money than running a care home? If it's the same place I didn't realise it was council owned/run. What are old people without their own home/large income supposed to do now?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 16, 2018)

ringo said:


> There was an old people's home on Knollys Road which closed down and is now being redeveloped into retirement flats, is it that?
> 
> Presumably selling them off makes a lot more money than running a care home? If it's the same place I didn't realise it was council owned/run. What are old people without their own home/large income supposed to do now?


Well actually the elderly who can no longer look after themselves now have to go into PRIVATE care homes.

If they are eligible the council pay the fees (hence the Social Care row going on at the moment). Obviously if they are not eligible for council payments because their assets are greater than £23,500 (not including the value of their home) then they have to pay up themselves. The Lambeth Council page about this is helpfully "Access Denied" but if you are interested in the issue there is a BBC webpage here: How the care system works across the UK

I'm sure others have better knowledge of all this than me, but I think that Lambeth Council has been gradually getting out of running care homes and sheltered housing for many years.

In a case like the Dulwich Care Centre one I presume that a private sheltered housing scheme is an ideal fit for a closed down council care home in the eyes of all concerned at national and local government level. Its a bit like social housing. They keep their eyes closed and think they (and we) can muddle through.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 23, 2018)

Have come home this evening to a very endearing young cat hanging out on my doorstep (my neighbour has left out some food and I've added some water and biscuits). He/she is very miaowy and is also very thin (very pointy sticky out spine).

I can't take him/her in because of my own old lady cat but this is a shout out to see if anybody is missing him/her. Shall also post n the other forums as well as WN forum. If anybody has any leads please let me know.. thanks.

PS am on Probyn Rd nr Tulse Hill station.

PPS he/she would also seem to possibly be deaf


----------



## discobastard (Aug 2, 2018)

West Norwood Feast this Sunday, gonna be a scorching day with lots of summer activities planned, including performances as part of the new Fest Norwood arts festival, running from 3rd - 12th (see www.festnorwood.com for the programme).

Come say hi on St Luke's steps where the bands are playing (I'll be at the 'sound desk').

(Oh and it's a free event, with no fence)


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

discobastard said:


> West Norwood Feast this Sunday, gonna be a scorching day with lots of summer activities planned, including performances as part of the new Fest Norwood arts festival, running from 3rd - 12th (see www.festnorwood.com for the programme).
> 
> Come say hi on St Luke's steps where the bands are playing (I'll be at the 'sound desk').
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice little festival. What do Zero Carbon sound like? I hope they're Numan-esque with a name like that.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Looks like a nice little festival. What do Zero Carbon sound like? I hope they're Numan-esque with a name like that.



It is, it's a decent family-orientated festival, every 1st Sunday April-December.  Entirely run by volunteers, with some local business sponsorship.

Zero Carbon do sound futuristic yes, but I think they are more 'green' hippie style music.  They play 'upcycled' songs


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2018)

Just got sent this from a friend: 


> I've just been to a new vegan pop up at the Portico gallery opened by a young local  , Eddie Mangoman. The prices are really ( refreshingly!)  reasonable,( £2.50 for porridge! ) which i commented on, they want to keep it affordable for the community.I have no connection to it, it's just nice to see a local lad getting something positive off the ground, so I will be letting people know about it!


----------



## discobastard (Aug 21, 2018)

Am hearing reports of gunfire up Knights Hill - can’t confirm but from two separate sources. Please take care if you’re in the area.

Update: am told it was an attempted drive-by with a shotgun but they missed their target.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Am hearing reports of gunfire up Knights Hill - can’t confirm but from two separate sources. Please take care if you’re in the area.
> 
> Update: am told it was an attempted drive-by with a shotgun but they missed their target.


Fucksake


----------



## colacubes (Aug 22, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Am hearing reports of gunfire up Knights Hill - can’t confirm but from two separate sources. Please take care if you’re in the area.
> 
> Update: am told it was an attempted drive-by with a shotgun but they missed their target.



Seems you were informed correctly:

Crime scene in place after 'shots fired' in West Norwood | Croydon Guardian

WTF is wrong with people. It's amazing no one got hurt especially considering where it happened.


----------



## ringo (Aug 22, 2018)

Still changing Indian and Chinese delivery places every few months, so if anyone has a new or confirmed favourite let's hear it.

Gurkha Cottage in Gypsy Hill currently favourite for Indian/Nepalese.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 22, 2018)

Eastern Cuisine on Gipsy Hill current favourite for curry. New May Flower (which is in West Dulwich I think) is pretty reliable for Chinese.


----------



## ringo (Aug 22, 2018)

Gave up on Eastern Cuisine. They're a bit more expensive and were great for a good couple of years, but then we had three badly cooked meals in a row about a year ago so it wasn't worth paying extra. Maybe the good chef came back 

Haven't heard of New May Flower, cheers, will give them a go.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 22, 2018)

ringo said:


> Gave up on Eastern Cuisine. They're a bit more expensive and were great for a good couple of years, but then we had three badly cooked meals in a row about a year ago so it wasn't worth paying extra. Maybe the good chef came back
> 
> Haven't heard of New May Flower, cheers, will give them a go.


I gave up on Ghurka Cottage for the same reason  Maybe I should give them another go.

New May Flower isn’t amazing but they’re generally consistently decent on the classics.


----------



## Smick (Aug 22, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Seems you were informed correctly:
> 
> Crime scene in place after 'shots fired' in West Norwood | Croydon Guardian
> 
> WTF is wrong with people. It's amazing no one got hurt especially considering where it happened.


I would often be walking past there at 6.30pm, coming from the train station. There are so many people around at that time. It's very lucky that nobody has been injured or killed.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2018)

I can recommend this place!












Pintadera Café & Deli – our favourite cafe in West Norwood


----------



## ringo (Aug 28, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Eastern Cuisine on Gipsy Hill current favourite for curry. New May Flower (which is in West Dulwich I think) is pretty reliable for Chinese.


We used Eastern Cuisine on Friday. Mostly good but my fish curry came in a bland grey sauce that could well have been wallpaper paste. I've got some leftover but I'm going to fish the fish out of it (eh?) and find something else to have with rice and dal.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 1, 2018)

Tomorrow's Feast lineup...


----------



## T & P (Sep 1, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Tomorrow's Feast lineup...
> 
> View attachment 145796


Cheers. Is this a ‘standard’ monthly-sized event, o a special event?


----------



## discobastard (Sep 1, 2018)

T & P said:


> Cheers. Is this a ‘standard’ monthly-sized event, o a special event?


This is pretty standard, first Sunday of every month (though there is a break Jan-March).  Anybody is welcome to get involved, it's all completely volunteer run.

Looks like this will be the last sunny Feast this year!  I'll be working with the bands on St Luke's steps - so come and say hi if you're around.  I'll be at the sound desk, probably in orange hi-vis


----------



## discobastard (Sep 19, 2018)

Some news re West Norwood High St that may please/enrage residents.  I'm told by a fairly reliable source that 400 Rabbits (pizza and craft beer bods from Crystal Palace) have taken on the old Kahvah premises.

Four Hundred Rabbits

They had tried to move into WN back in early 2017 but it fell through.

No news re opening dates but I'm quite pleased as their pizzas are great.  And believe they do a pizza and beer for a tenner on Tuesdays


----------



## clandestino (Sep 20, 2018)

In sadder news, Cul De Sac, the charming little cafe by the Post Office, has closed. There's posters in the window for somewhere new - some guys were in there doing it up the other day. I didn't manage to see what's going there, but it looked a bit more like Otter Trading or somewhere like that.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 20, 2018)

clandestino said:


> In sadder news, Cul De Sac, the charming little cafe by the Post Office, has closed. There's posters in the window for somewhere new - some guys were in there doing it up the other day. I didn't manage to see what's going there, but it looked a bit more like Otter Trading or somewhere like that.



Yeah shame  I saw the sign yesterday and it was being advertised as a bar/cafe due to open end of September.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Yeah shame  I saw the sign yesterday and it was being advertised as a bar/cafe due to open end of September.



I think it's this lot:

Sweet Carolina Kitchen & Bar comes to West Norwood


----------



## colacubes (Sep 21, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it's this lot:
> 
> Sweet Carolina Kitchen & Bar comes to West Norwood


Yep that’s it. I couldn’t remember the name


----------



## clandestino (Sep 21, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it's this lot:
> 
> Sweet Carolina Kitchen & Bar comes to West Norwood



Fair enough. Good luck to them!


----------



## Maharani (Oct 4, 2018)

Anyone know what’s coming next to the independent pharmacy on the high street. There’s a licencing ap on the front so no doubt a food/drinks joint.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Anyone know what’s coming next to the independent pharmacy on the high street. There’s a licencing ap on the front so no doubt a food/drinks joint.



KFC.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 4, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Anyone know what’s coming next to the independent pharmacy on the high street. There’s a licencing ap on the front so no doubt a food/drinks joint.



The application is in the name of SBR South Limited. No idea who they are and can't find much online.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 4, 2018)

But, yes, KFC according to this:

KFC wins back West Norwood


----------



## clandestino (Oct 17, 2018)

Library and cinema opens 9th November apparently!


----------



## discobastard (Oct 17, 2018)

clandestino said:


> Library and cinema opens 9th November apparently!



New Lambeth Picturehouse will not pay London Living Wage

Not the headline I would have led with but important nonetheless.


----------



## alcopop (Oct 17, 2018)

discobastard said:


> New Lambeth Picturehouse will not pay London Living Wage
> 
> Not the headline I would have led with but important nonetheless.


21p less than London living wage then


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

alcopop said:


> 21p less than London living wage then


You realise that the Living Wage is the _absolute minimum_ it's calculated that people can live off?  And the whole point is that Lambeth are bigging themselves as supporters of the Living Wage but then hand over millions to a profit-scooping multi-national who won't pay the Living Wage?


----------



## discobastard (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> You realise that the Living Wage is the _absolute minimum_ it's calculated that people can live off?  And the whole point is that Lambeth are bigging themselves as supporters of the Living Wage but then hand over millions to a profit-scooping multi-national who won't pay the Living Wage?



I'm not going to get into an argument about this, and I'm not saying I don't support the Living Wage.  But it's fair to add the benefits which many other businesses locally won't pay.   The membership bonus isn't made clear but this is a really decent package.  If people take advantage of some of the benefits here (like food and free coffee and nighttime allowance etc) then they can be effectively paid more than the London Living Wage.  That _isn't_ me saying that it's OK - you might not want free unlimited cinema tickets and you might not eat popcorn or drink coffee or soft drinks, but this is a pretty decent benefits package.

_*Membership bonus adding between 10 and 25p to each hour worked (excludes Ritzy)  _[No idea why Ritzy isn't included but we're not talking about the Ritzy here]
_*Paid breaks. So staff working an 8 hour shift, are paid for 8 hours but only work 7.5
*Membership to The Forum - an official, recognised staff union with bargaining rights
*Statutory paternity, pension, sick and holiday pay
*Unlimited Cineworld and Picturehouse Cinema tickets (subject to availability)
*Two tickets per week for guests
*Free eye tests (for those using screens)
*Cycle to work scheme
*Free popcorn, soft drinks and hot drinks
*30% off all food and beverages
*Late night working allowance_

Lambeth Council's apparent double standards is another matter.  I don't know enough about that so i won't comment.  But West Norwood now at least _has_ a library, and a community room, none of which we have had for a very long time.  Oh, and a cinema.   

I'm adding this to the thread merely for context, not in support of Cineworld.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> You realise that the Living Wage is the _absolute minimum_ it's calculated that people can live off?  And the whole point is that Lambeth are bigging themselves as supporters of the Living Wage but then hand over millions to a profit-scooping multi-national who won't pay the Living Wage?


If the Living Wage was the absolute minimum that people can live off then we wouldn't have any businesses in West Norwood, because workers couldn't support themselves 

Picturehouse is one of the better paying businesses round here.  And yes, that is a bad thing.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

discobastard said:


> If the Living Wage was the absolute minimum that people can live off then we wouldn't have any businesses in West Norwood, because workers couldn't support themselves.


You haven't thought this through. A lot of workers on low wages will be on benefits, so we're all effectively propping up shitty  businesses who won't pay their staff enough to live off, and we're all lining the bosses' overstuffed pockets.  



> Research published last week by Citizens UK found that companies in the UK are paying their workers so little that the taxpayer has to top up wages to the tune of £11bn a year. The four big supermarkets (Tesco, Asda, Sainsburys and Morrisons) alone are costing just under £1bn a year in tax credits and extra benefits payments.
> 
> This is a direct transfer from the rest of society to some of the largest businesses in the country. To put the figure in perspective, the total cost of benefit fraud last year was just £1bn. Corporate scrounging costs 11 times that.
> 
> ...



Taxpayers spend £11bn to top up low wages paid by UK companies


----------



## discobastard (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> You haven't thought this through. A lot of workers on low wages will be on benefits, so we're all effectively propping up shitty  businesses who won't pay their staff enough to live off, and we're all lining the bosses' overstuffed pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> Taxpayers spend £11bn to top up low wages paid by UK companies


Yes, fair enough.  That’s largely aimed at a lot of the big businesses. And I’d add that the vast majority of businesses in the uk are very small ones and a lot of them are really struggling.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Yes, fair enough.  That’s largely aimed at a lot of the big businesses. And I’d add that the vast majority of businesses in the uk are very small ones and a lot of them are really struggling.


Yes, but Picturehouse/Cineworld are a fucking huge, multi-national company, raking in multi-million profits so they should be _leading the wa_y - especially since they're being part financed by the council.


----------



## ringo (Oct 18, 2018)

I have discovered that Slurp on Streatham High Road does deliveries through the Just Eat app. Great Chinese, Thai and even the Japanese tastes great. Recommended.
Menu - Slurp Restaurant


----------



## ringo (Oct 18, 2018)

I thought the prawns were a starter but came in a huge tub with chicken, veg and rice.
The chicken teriyaki bento was great


----------



## colacubes (Oct 18, 2018)

Funnily enough I got a delivery from there last weekend. The Yaki Soba was so enormous it did me for lunch the following day as well


----------



## ringo (Oct 18, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Funnily enough I got a delivery from there last weekend. The Yaki Soba was so enormous it did me for lunch the following day as well


I had two dinners and another snack out of that. Two little pots of soup too


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2018)

We get loads of Slurp deliveries (well not loads - but if we get a delivery it's often Slurp).  Even the kids love it.


----------



## Mattym (Oct 18, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I like its cassette library




Bollox- I was going to add that as a joke, 6 years later.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Yes, but Picturehouse/Cineworld are a fucking huge, multi-national company, raking in multi-million profits so they should be _leading the wa_y - especially since they're being part financed by the council.


I was responding to your wider point not regarding Cineworld.  

Happy to respond to your view regarding Cineworld taking into account the benefits package.

ETA: just to be clear (because I know how important this is) I am not supporting Cineworld here, just adding facts to the discussion


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Yes, but Picturehouse/Cineworld are a fucking huge, multi-national company, raking in multi-million profits so they should be _leading the wa_y - especially since they're being part financed by the council.



Given that Lambeth became a Living Wage employer in 2012, they should be ensuring that any company they finance/give grants to/donate property to are Living Wage employers. This should be a pre-condition before they even enter into conversations with potential companies. 

This is the guff from the council website during Living Wage week last year:

The London Living Wage of £9.75 per hour is now paid as the minimum wage on 99 per cent of Lambeth Council contracts, with the ambition to get full coverage coming closer.

The council first became a London Living Wage employer in 2012, and backs the rate to help reduce inequality.

Successes include getting all 30 of the council’s adult social care providers paying the wage to their 2,217 employees, three-quarters of whom live in Lambeth.

The next step will be negotiations with contractor Veolia to pay the London Living Wage rate to staff working on its environmental services contract with the council.

*Word from the Cabinet*
Cllr Paul McGlone, Lambeth Council’s deputy leader, said: “I want to thank all the businesses and contractors that have signed up. It is our aim to see every business and organisation in the borough pay their staff the London Living Wage.

“Since 2012 I have seen first-hand the difference receiving the London Living Wage can make. Many struggle on low incomes and better pay can make a real difference for them and their families.

“We have made huge progress over the last five-years, going from one-per-cent of our contracts being compliant to 99-per-cent, and I’m determined we will reach the wage for all our contractors.”

Since becoming an accredited London Living Wage employer in 2012 the council has also been encouraging businesses in the borough to follow suit and ensure their staff get decent pay.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 20, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Given that Lambeth became a Living Wage employer in 2012, they should be ensuring that any company they finance/give grants to/donate property to are Living Wage employers. This should be a pre-condition before they even enter into conversations with potential companies.
> 
> This is the guff from the council website during Living Wage week last year:
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree they should be.  But the contracts they rely on (e.g. waste disposal) can't be easily chucked out if somebody doesn't pay LLW, otherwise there would be nobody to clean the streets.

It's a mess, and fucked up that we even have to have an 'accredited' wage.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2018)

discobastard said:


> But the contracts they rely on (e.g. waste disposal) can't be easily chucked out if somebody doesn't pay LLW, otherwise there would be nobody to clean the streets.


Well there would be if the bosses didn't take so much fucking money for themselves.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 20, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Yes, I agree they should be.  But the contracts they rely on (e.g. waste disposal) can't be easily chucked out if somebody doesn't pay LLW, otherwise there would be nobody to clean the streets.
> 
> It's a mess, and fucked up that we even have to have an 'accredited' wage.



They’ve had 6 years to bring contracts in line. Most importantly, they are entering into new contracts with companies like Picturehouse who are very publicly refusing to pay Living Wage.

And yes, it’s totally fucked up we have to have an ‘accredited’ wage.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Well there would be if the bosses didn't take so much fucking money for themselves.



I suspect the ratio at companies like veloia of employees like refuse collectors and bosses on megabucks is about 1000/1

The difference this will make will be tiny.

Alex


----------



## alcopop (Oct 20, 2018)

That’s


discobastard said:


> I'm not going to get into an argument about this, and I'm not saying I don't support the Living Wage.  But it's fair to add the benefits which many other businesses locally won't pay.   The membership bonus isn't made clear but this is a really decent package.  If people take advantage of some of the benefits here (like food and free coffee and nighttime allowance etc) then they can be effectively paid more than the London Living Wage.  That _isn't_ me saying that it's OK - you might not want free unlimited cinema tickets and you might not eat popcorn or drink coffee or soft drinks, but this is a pretty decent benefits package.
> 
> _*Membership bonus adding between 10 and 25p to each hour worked (excludes Ritzy)  _[No idea why Ritzy isn't included but we're not talking about the Ritzy here]
> _*Paid breaks. So staff working an 8 hour shift, are paid for 8 hours but only work 7.5
> ...


 that’s not bad is it. 

Paid breaks alone bumps up the hourly wage considerably


----------



## alex_ (Oct 20, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Given that Lambeth became a Living Wage employer in 2012, they should be ensuring that any company they finance/give grants to/donate property to are Living Wage employers. This should be a pre-condition before they even enter into conversations with potential companies.
> 
> This is the guff from the council website during Living Wage week last year:
> 
> ...



Considering that about half of London councils aren’t llw employers - beating Lambeth up because only 99% of their suppliers are also llw employers is focussing on the wrong problem.

Alex


----------



## Smick (Oct 20, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I suspect the ratio at companies like veloia of employees like refuse collectors and bosses on megabucks is about 1000/1
> 
> The difference this will make will be tiny.
> 
> Alex


When the councils employed people providing essential services directly, they earned a decent wage as well as having meaningful benefits. Nowadays they aren’t afforded that dignity and the councils are lining the pockets of overseas corporations with overpaid bosses.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Considering that about half of London councils aren’t llw employers - beating Lambeth up because only 99% of their suppliers are also llw employers is focussing on the wrong problem.
> 
> Alex


Wait, so you're saying we shouldn't demand that Lambeth honour their promises? Why not? And this isn't just one of their suppliers. This is a flagship project they've sunk £3 million of pubic funds into.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Wait, so you're saying we shouldn't demand that Lambeth honour their promises? Why not? And this isn't just one of their suppliers. This is a flagship project they've sunk £3 million of pubic funds into.



They will lose their accreditation if they don’t sort this out

FAQs | Living Wage Foundation

“Demanding” won’t make any difference.

Are you saying Lambeth should pay to exit contracts early in order to sort this out ?

Alex


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2018)

alex_ said:


> They will lose their accreditation if they don’t sort this out
> 
> FAQs | Living Wage Foundation
> 
> ...


No, I'm saying that they should ensure that the businesses they partner up with - and invest millions in - should pay the living wage, just like they pledged. 

Demanding that people stick to their promises and publicising their shortcomings _can_ make a difference if enough people can be bothered. What's your alternative ideas?


----------



## alex_ (Oct 20, 2018)

editor said:


> No, I'm saying that they should ensure that the businesses they partner up with - and invest millions in - should pay the living wage, just like they pledged.
> 
> Demanding that people stick to their promises and publicising their shortcomings _can_ make a difference if enough people can be bothered. What's your alternative ideas?



Are you saying they are in breach of their llw obligations ?

Alex


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 20, 2018)

alex_ said:


> They will lose their accreditation if they don’t sort this out
> 
> FAQs | Living Wage Foundation
> 
> ...



Not saying they should leave contracts early but every time they enter a new contract - especially one they are investing our money or property into - they should be ensuring Living Wage is paid


----------



## alex_ (Oct 20, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Not saying they should leave contracts early but every time they enter a new contract - especially one they are investing our money or property into - they should be ensuring Living Wage is paid



If they aren’t doing this they shouldn’t be llw accredited.

Alex


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Are you saying they are in breach of their llw obligations ?
> 
> Alex


Can you not work that one out for yourself?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 20, 2018)

alex_ said:


> If they aren’t doing this they shouldn’t be llw accredited.
> 
> Alex



Well they don’t seem to be doing this in the instance of Picturehouse.

It’s also their support of such a high profile dodger of Living Wage that is shit!

I have a start up business and one of the first things we agreed was paying Living Wage. The least you can do when you are profiting off someone else is ensure they can afford to live!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm really grumpy about this.  This cinema is almost literally on my doorstep, like 7 minutes walk from my house. 

I like going to the cinema but as the nearest two are both at least 30 mins walk or 20 mins on a bus I don't very often. 

I really want to take advantage and see films but feel I can't ethically


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I'm really grumpy about this.  This cinema is almost literally on my doorstep, like 7 minutes walk from my house.
> 
> I like going to the cinema but as the nearest two are both at least 30 mins walk or 20 mins on a bus I don't very often.
> 
> I really want to take advantage and see films but feel I can't ethically



This. I’ll keep boycotting till they sort it out but really irritating as it’s so close to my house. I cancelled my Ritzy membership when it all started and would get a membership here if they just sorted it LLW


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 20, 2018)

Quotes problem again.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 20, 2018)

alex_ said:


> They will lose their accreditation if they don’t sort this out
> 
> FAQs | Living Wage Foundation
> 
> ...


GLL/ Better who run Brixton Rec and the other leisure centres are now paying LLW in Lambeth due to pressure from the Council.

One might think a social enterprise like GLL would do this anyway.

Another thing GLL have done is bring cleaning back in house. The cleaning staff will also get LLW.

WhatI I am not totally clear about is position of other suppliers. Lambeth has contracts with one supplier ( GLL) who then contract out services to another.

I think that Lambeth would expect major contractor to ensure those it contracts with to pay LLW. So down the chain everyone gets it.

This of course might adversly affect some small business as big contractor might see bringing staff back in house as better option.

In reality the subcontracting to small businesses was about cutting costs. So large public bodies like Councils ensuring Living Wage in new contracts is imo likely to mean some small contactors losing business possibly closing.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 20, 2018)

I find it hard to take that posters criticising Lambeth for supporting LLW. 

For once Lambeth are trying to stick up for the workers. This is a Labour Council.

They might not be doing enough but its a start.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2018)

I heard from a lovely young man at the RVT that there is a Norwood LGBT group that meet up in places like Knowles of Norwood. I think he said there is a facebook group - but I cant find anything about it - has anyone heard of it?


----------



## discobastard (Oct 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Well there would be if the bosses didn't take so much fucking money for themselves.


I agree


----------



## discobastard (Oct 20, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I heard from a lovely young man at the RVT that there is a Norwood LGBT group that meet up in places like Knowles of Norwood. I think he said there is a facebook group - but I cant find anything about it - has anyone heard of it?


I know about it vaguely and it was mentioned at a Feast meeting.  I’ll try dig out details for you.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 20, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I heard from a lovely young man at the RVT that there is a Norwood LGBT group that meet up in places like Knowles of Norwood. I think he said there is a facebook group - but I cant find anything about it - has anyone heard of it?



friendofdorothy They announce meetups on the West Norwood Local Facebook group.  It's a closed group so you will need to drop a note to the moderators to join.

West Norwood Local



Hope you're well - haven't seen you in ages!


----------



## alex_ (Oct 21, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Well they don’t seem to be doing this in the instance of Picturehouse.
> 
> It’s also their support of such a high profile dodger of Living Wage that is shit!
> 
> I have a start up business and one of the first things we agreed was paying Living Wage. The least you can do when you are profiting off someone else is ensure they can afford to live!



Is it worth an email to whoever accredits the llw to say - bearing in mind x, how are they accredited ?

I suspect the get out is that Picturehouse are a tenant of the council not a supplier.

Alex


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 21, 2018)

discobastard said:


> friendofdorothy They announce meetups on the West Norwood Local Facebook group.  It's a closed group so you will need to drop a note to the moderators to join.
> 
> West Norwood Local
> 
> ...


ah well never mind - i'm not on facebook


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

From FB: 



> I was just in the Geranium charity shop in West Norwood and my phone was stolen while I was looking around. The staff there said it was the second theft they'd had today so be extra cautious if you're browsing in there.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 30, 2018)

Received this today:


----------



## clandestino (Nov 9, 2018)

Woo! Library opens today! Very exciting. Open seven days a week, as the cinema is open seven days too I assume. 

Opening hours are Tues - Sat 10am - 6 or 8pm, Mon 1-8pm and Sun 1-5pm.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2018)

So it's £14 a ticket:


----------



## discobastard (Nov 14, 2018)

editor said:


> So it's £14 a ticket:




Picturehouses - Cinema information for West Norwood

Here are the ticket prices in full which are easily accessible and could have easily been pointed to.

Yes, it is very expensive and I won't be using Picturehouse to watch films.  We do however have use of the community room which I am told is excellent and we'll thrash the hell out of it. So at least there is something good coming out of it.

We need to ensure that Picturehouse are as good as their word and let us use the community room to its best possible advantage.  And if people don't go to see films because of the price then hopefully they might re-think it.  £14 for a Fri/Sat/Sun is a rip.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Picturehouses - Cinema information for West Norwood
> 
> Here are the ticket prices in full which are easily accessible and could have easily been pointed to.


I preferred to add the price and comment from a local in an embedded tweet, rather than make people go off to another website to see them. I _do _hope that's OK with you.

Oh, and if you make an online or telephone booking, there's another £1.50 whacked on top of the ticket price, so it's nearly £16. And another £1.30 for 3D films plus 70p for glasses hire. Nice.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 15, 2018)

editor said:


> I preferred to add the price and comment from a local in an embedded tweet, rather than make people go off to another website to see them. I _do _hope that's OK with you.
> 
> Oh, and if you make an online or telephone booking, there's another £1.50 whacked on top of the ticket price, so it's nearly £16. And another £1.30 for 3D films plus 70p for glasses hire. Nice.



Quite.  Because clicking on a link to some facts is really hard work.  

And we know that while this is a rip, organisations and prices have been misrepresented on here before by your good self.  So it's always worth giving people the opportunity to check facts when you post.

Cheers


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Quite.  Because clicking on a link to some facts is really hard work.
> 
> And we know that while this is a rip, organisations and prices have been misrepresented on here before by your good self.  So it's always worth giving people the opportunity to check facts when you post.
> 
> Cheers


I posted up a tweet that* accurately* reflected the prices and you have no right to turn that into a personal attack or to lecture me on what manner I should post up accurate information or local opinion.

Take a warning for that because I really have had enough of your tiresome personal attacks disrupting thread after thread. If you continue with this personal beef, you will be warned again, and if you carry on, temp banned in line with our rules.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 15, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Quite.  Because clicking on a link to some facts is really hard work.
> 
> And we know that while this is a rip, organisations and prices have been misrepresented on here before by your good self.  So it's always worth giving people the opportunity to check facts when you post.
> 
> Cheers





editor said:


> I posted up a tweet that* accurately* reflected the prices and you have no right to turn that into a personal attack or to lecture me on what manner I should post up accurate information or local opinion.
> 
> Take a warning for that because I really have enough of your tiresome personal attacks.



I think you'll find that I acknowledged the prices are a rip off.  I do not send personal attacks.  I'm sure you're a lovely bloke.

You are welcome to send me a warning.  If I was the administrator of this forum I would send a warning to somebody that sent out inaccurate information about a sports club that offered very decent discounts to people on benefits. And when challenged on it simply ignored it.  Because I think that is dishonest.  

But i understand why as an administrator, who is very busy, that might have slipped under the radar, and it must be difficult to be consistent in one's moderation.

Please accept my sincerest apologies.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm not going to let this thread be disrupted by your tedious cross-thread beef, so you're now banned from commenting on this thread for a month.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 15, 2018)

So Monday is cheap then? That’s cool


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 16, 2018)

I don't understand how Lambeth have done a deal with Picturehouse but not put in agreement that staff at this site get LLW.

GLL staff at the leisure centres , for example, get LLW now. Which is down to Lambeth.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 16, 2018)

Lambeth said obtaining LLW was attempted during the contract negotiations but wasn’t achievable! Crock of shit. As a LLW employer Lambeth shouldn’t have entered into a contract of this size without insisting on LLW being paid


----------



## alex_ (Nov 16, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Lambeth said obtaining LLW was attempted during the contract negotiations but wasn’t achievable! Crock of shit. As a LLW employer Lambeth shouldn’t have entered into a contract of this size without insisting on LLW being paid



“Wasn’t achieveable at the target rental income we desired” is what they mean.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2018)

Has Iceland gone for good or just a refurb?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 18, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Has Iceland gone for good or just a refurb?


Refurb. I think it reopens end of November.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2018)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2018)

Some Norwood Road archive postcards


----------



## Smick (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Smick (Nov 26, 2018)

The last Feast of the year is always a special one.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 23, 2019)

Hopefully, the child who was shot last night will recover - physically, even if not mentally - from his injuries.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 8, 2019)

Facebook tells me we've got ourselves a taproom which opens this weekend (open Saturdays and Sundays):

Tap Room — Second Wave Brewing

Will try and give it a try this weekend for science.  I know. I'm a martyr


----------



## colacubes (Feb 9, 2019)

Just popped in. Quite small, but nice, typical taproom affair. Only a limited selection at the moment (4 beers and a couple of soft drinks). £4 a pint which isn’t too bad. Nice to have another option in the area


----------



## colacubes (Mar 1, 2019)

Just had a letter through saying Barclays is shutting in June. Won't affect me particularly but pain in the arse for anyone who needs to go into the branch on a regular basis.


----------



## Smick (Mar 1, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Just had a letter through saying Barclays is shutting in June. Won't affect me particularly but pain in the arse for anyone who needs to go into the branch on a regular basis.


I guess Barclays has been on borrowed time since NatWest closed and became Pedder. They expect people to go to Brixton. 

It will be a kick in the balls if it becomes another estate agent, and we lose the ATMs. Also, I'm sure it isn't great for the staff.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 1, 2019)

Long way to go!


----------



## Khmer (Mar 3, 2019)

That ATM is a nuisance for pedestrians though. I'll be pleased to see it gone.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 3, 2019)

Khmer said:


> That ATM is a nuisance for pedestrians though. I'll be pleased to see it gone.



It’s probably the least troublesome one as it’s slightly set back.

ION it seems both The Railway and The Hope were broken into overnight


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2019)

This thieving  douchebag broke into the Railway last night. Anyone recognise him? Message the pub if so. 

Apparently there's been a spate of break ins in the area recently.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 3, 2019)

editor said:


> This thieving  douchebag broke into the Railway last night. Anyone recognise him? Message the pub if so.
> 
> Apparently there's been a spate of break ins in the area recently.
> 
> View attachment 163492



See my post above. The Hope was also broken into last night.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 3, 2019)

colacubes said:


> See my post above. The Hope was also broken into last night.



ETA seems it was about an hour after the break in at The Railway


----------



## Khmer (Mar 5, 2019)

colacubes said:


> It’s probably the least troublesome one as it’s slightly set back.(



The ATM outside the post office is much better placed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2019)

They appear to be filming something in the Electric Cafe. 

Lots of trucks and a big catering van....so maybe a film, or something expensive drama...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They appear to be filming something in the Electric Cafe.
> 
> Lots of trucks and a big catering van....so maybe a film, or something expensive drama...



advert for butter apparently


----------



## ash (Mar 6, 2019)

I was watching an old episode of something filmed in there the other day .. might have been fleabag


----------



## colacubes (Mar 6, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> advert for butter apparently



It was also featured in the last scene of a new BBC3 comedy called Jerk I caught the end of the other night.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> advert for butter apparently



How dull...


----------



## ash (Mar 6, 2019)

colacubes said:


> It was also featured in the last scene of a new BBC3 comedy called Jerk I caught the end of the other night.


Oh yes that’s where I saw it ignore my last post


----------



## colacubes (Mar 6, 2019)

ash said:


> Oh yes that’s where I saw it



Think it was on after Fleabag which is the only reason I watched it. It wasn’t that good tbf.


----------



## ash (Mar 6, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Think it was on after Fleabag which is the only reason I watched it. It wasn’t that good tbf.


No I agree it was a bit ‘in your face’ and clunsy not very subtle.


----------



## Smick (Mar 12, 2019)

Does anyone know when the Lidl will open in Crown Point / Beulah Hill?

I know we are well served for Lidls with Brixton, Streatham and Norbury, but apparently newer Lidls have free electric car charging.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 12, 2019)

Smick said:


> Does anyone know when the Lidl will open in Crown Point / Beulah Hill?
> 
> I know we are well served for Lidls with Brixton, Streatham and Norbury, but apparently newer Lidls have free electric car charging.



I heard end April/early May.


----------



## BrummieinLondon (Mar 26, 2019)

Bit of excitement in our back garden yesterday... found a heavy metal object when digging a hole to plant a tree, subsequently posted on Reddit to find out the general consensus of what it was. After a few people advised we should call the police and bomb squad - It turned out to be WW1 Artillery, luckily it wasn't live! 
Full thread is here;


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 27, 2019)

Wait what's this about a fatal shooting in WN?

Police and council have mentioned it earlier and now arrests


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Wait what's this about a fatal shooting in WN?
> 
> Police and council have mentioned it earlier and now arrests


Sadly true


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 27, 2019)

FFS


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2019)

This is so awful.



> A murder inquiry was under way today after a young man was shot dead at a block of flats in south London.
> 
> The 25-year-old victim was blasted in the chest on a third-floor walkway on a housing estate in West Norwood at about 4pm yesterday. Medics and bystanders battled to save him but he died at the scene 30 minutes later.
> 
> ...



Man chased up to third floor of block of flats and shot in chest


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 28, 2019)

editor said:


> This is so awful.
> 
> 
> 
> Man chased up to third floor of block of flats and shot in chest



Horrible


----------



## discobastard (Apr 7, 2019)

Just a quick reminder to everybody that tomorrow is the first West Norwood Feast of the year.  Loads of stuff going on and we have some great entertainment on up at St Luke's.  Come on down and if you want to say hi I'll be on the church steps for most of the afternoon.


----------



## discobastard (May 1, 2019)

Feast programme for this Sunday:

Sunday 5 May — West Norwood Feast


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 2, 2019)

I'd like to play some records at Feast some time.....I'd do it for free....being a local and all...


----------



## discobastard (May 2, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'd like to play some records at Feast some time.....I'd do it for free....being a local and all...


That's funny because I thought about asking you yesterday.  I've got slots from July onwards - will be in touch after this weekend's event.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 2, 2019)

discobastard said:


> That's funny because I thought about asking you yesterday.  I've got slots from July onwards - will be in touch after this weekend's event.



Excellent. Nice one.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2019)

I've posted up details here 

Food, live music and plenty to do at the West Norwood Feast, this Sunday 5th May


----------



## discobastard (May 2, 2019)

editor said:


> I've posted up details here
> 
> Food, live music and plenty to do at the West Norwood Feast, this Sunday 5th May


Cheers


----------



## discobastard (May 2, 2019)

discobastard said:


> That's funny because I thought about asking you yesterday.  I've got slots from July onwards - will be in touch after this weekend's event.


To add, if anybody is in a band or is a solo performer we’ll be booking from August to December in the coming weeks.  

Slots are usually 30 mins with a 45 minute headline slot we try and keep for acts that are likely to get people up dancing or singing along. 

We’re a bit short on younger acts and would like to try and get more of them performing too. 

Please get in touch if any interest - PM me directly or through entertainment@westnorwoodfeast.com

Pretty much any style is good for us with the possible exceptions of sweary punk/metal and industrial techno...


----------



## GarveyLives (May 16, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> On 1 December 2017, *Mark Morris* was jailed for life with a minimum term of 21 years for the murder of Emma Day, with a 30-month sentence for possession of the knife to run concurrently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very sad:

Emma Day: Murdered woman _told child support_ of threats from ex


----------



## editor (May 25, 2019)

Tomorrow in West Norwood
Extinction Rebellion planting ‘Protest Trees’ in West Norwood, Sun 26th May


----------



## discobastard (May 31, 2019)

Belly-dancing and teenage punks are but just two of the acts on this weekend at Feast.  Nobody knows how the roadworks are going to affect the event so please do show support if you can.

Sunday 2 June — West Norwood Feast


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2019)

West Norwood feast tomorrow
Food, live music and plenty to do at the West Norwood Feast, this Sunday 2nd June 2019


----------



## ringo (Jun 6, 2019)

Best place to get an iphone 7 fixed? 
I managed to swim a length of the pool before I remembered it was in my pocket. Dried it in rice for 24 hours but won't switch on, no idea if fixable. Brand new and uninsured


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

ringo said:


> Best place to get an iphone 7 fixed?
> I managed to swim a length of the pool before I remembered it was in my pocket. Dried it in rice for 24 hours but won't switch on, no idea if fixable. Brand new and uninsured


*whispers

Why not take out phone insurance now and then make a claim in a couple of weeks?


----------



## ringo (Jun 6, 2019)

editor said:


> *whispers
> 
> Why not take out phone insurance now and then make a claim in a couple of weeks?


That might be a plan


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

ringo said:


> That might be a plan


I didn't say that and you haven't seen me, right?

*Taps nose


----------



## ringo (Jun 7, 2019)

editor said:


> I didn't say that and you haven't seen me, right?
> 
> *Taps nose


Sadly I can't wait a couple of weeks though, better see how much the local WN phone shops charge anyway.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 7, 2019)

ringo said:


> Sadly I can't wait a couple of weeks though, better see how much the local WN phone shops charge anyway.



The little shop by Costa has been pretty helpful in the past (albeit I haven't been with a borked phone) so maybe give them a go.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 7, 2019)

ringo said:


> Best place to get an iphone 7 fixed?
> I managed to swim a length of the pool before I remembered it was in my pocket. Dried it in rice for 24 hours but won't switch on, no idea if fixable. Brand new and uninsured



When I dropped my phone down the loo, I needed to leave in rice for over 48 hours before it would switch back on


----------



## ringo (Jun 7, 2019)

colacubes said:


> The little shop by Costa has been pretty helpful in the past (albeit I haven't been with a borked phone) so maybe give them a go.


Ta, I'll try them


----------



## ringo (Jun 7, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> When I dropped my phone down the loo, I needed to leave in rice for over 48 hours before it would switch back on


Just done that  Well, 36 hours, but no power.
Did you try it before 48 hours? I could wait another day.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 28, 2019)

Fame at last. West Norwood was one of a few places scrolling across the big screen during Stormzy’s 1st song at Glastonbury


----------



## discobastard (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 4, 2019)

FEAST line-up for this Sunday (I shall be spinning some summer tinged classics around midday at the Artisan's Fair)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 8, 2019)

I did a 90 min DJ set at Feast yesterday lunchtime and it was great fun.

Such a difference to the couple of outdoor sets I have played in Brixton Village, which really lacks any atmosphere or interaction.

At Feast people of all ages were smiling and waving or chatting to me while I played. A young girl just stood and watched the record spinning for a whole song. I could see her head wondering how this black plastic thing was making music, I was offered cups of tea. The lady on the cake stall liked my tunes and gave us a box of the most amazing lemon and pistachio cake.

A really nice experience for me. So glad to have been asked.

There are not many DJing opportunities to play whatever you fancy.

Yesterday was one of them. To play Elvis  alongside The Slits, Special AKA (Racist Friend), Sugarhill Gang, Pama International, MFSB, Go Gos, FB3, Martha and the Muffins, Johnny Clarke, Tom Tom Club, Fats Domino, Georgie Fame,Zara McFarlane, Terry Callier, Johnny Cash, The Beat, The Selecter and more, is quite an exception to the rule.

I loved it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 8, 2019)

...and Lauren Hill, Julian Cope, Mr Bloe, Incredible Bongo Band, The Kinks, Big Audio Dynamite,Smiley Culture..


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I did a 90 min DJ set at Feast yesterday lunchtime and it was great fun.
> 
> Such a difference to the couple of outdoor sets I have played in Brixton Village, which really lacks any atmosphere or interaction.
> 
> ...


At Brixton Village, a DJs primary function is not to be particularly listened to or danced to, but to provide a bit of 'coolness' to passing boozers and foodie grazers. It was nice to be asked but it's my idea of a nightmare gig.

The Feast sounds loads more fun and it has none of the awful hister baggage associated with the event. Nice one!

PS I can play just about all of the above at the Effra Social too, but I don't get free cake.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 8, 2019)

editor said:


> At Brixton Village, a DJs primary function is not to be particularly listened to or danced to, but to provide a bit of 'coolness' to passing boozers and foodie grazers. It was nice to be asked but it's my idea of a nightmare gig.
> 
> The Feast sounds loads more fun and it has none of the awful hister baggage associated with the event. Nice one!
> 
> PS I can play just about all of the above at the Effra Social too, but I don't get free cake.


 

Still not sure why you have never asked me to play.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi Nanker Phelge and editor, I was just wondering what a dj can earn for doing something like the village lates or effra social these days, when we was at it you might get a drinks rider, or sometimes you'd do it for  jack shit or for the love of music, things must have changed somewhat cos someone told me the other day they got paid £150 to compile a Spotify playlist for an eatery ?

E2a sorry for slight derail


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 8, 2019)

Every gig is different. Some I take a fee. Some I do for free (if I am into whatever cause or event it is)

I don't have a set price. I just decide when asked.

Money is the last thing on my mind if I am honest.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 8, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Money is the last thing on my mind if I am honest.


That was the case for me too although a few drinks were appreciated as times were hard just wondered if things had changed much over time....


----------



## discobastard (Jul 8, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> That was the case for me too although a few drinks were appreciated as times were hard just wondered if things had changed much over time....



Free cake at Feast (if they like what you’re playing [emoji16])


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 8, 2019)

I just feel lucky to play my records out and see people enjoying them.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I just feel lucky to play my records out and see people enjoying them.


It's a real privilege to find yourself with a room full of happy people dancing to your tunes, innit?


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2019)

This weekend; Reggae night with Brixton Heights at the Pintadera Cafe in West Norwood, Sat 13th July 2019


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2019)

*merged


----------



## discobastard (Jul 31, 2019)

Coming up this Sunday...


----------



## discobastard (Aug 28, 2019)

Coming up this Sunday, with out very own Nanker Phelge playing 2-4pm on Chatsworth Avenue.  Come say hi (nobody has ever come say hi but I live in hope  )


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 28, 2019)

I don't think I can make it Sunday sadly, but if I do, I will!


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2019)

A big fuck you to those on low incomes or those who choose not to have a credit card.


----------



## Smick (Sep 6, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 183364
> 
> A big fuck you to those on low incomes or those who choose not to have a credit card.



Surely debit cards are fairly universal nowadays. The same card that people use to get the cash that they would bring to the Railway can probably be used to pay directly instead of going to the ATM. All the banks between there and Brixton or Croydon have been shut, and the closest ATM costs the guts of £2 to use.

I completely 100% agree that credit cards are usury and everyone should run a mile, particularly when it comes to buying drink, but debit is fine.

If I go for two pints and that costs a non-rounded amount, like £11.20, then I will spend that money only. Whereas if I were to get cash, it would be £20 and I would have £8.80 rattling round my pocket which inevitably gets spent on crap or lost.

It's not great to remove choice from customers, but I would think that buying drinks with a debit card is the best solution overall.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2019)

Smick said:


> Surely debit cards are fairly universal nowadays. The same card that people use to get the cash that they would bring to the Railway can probably be used to pay directly instead of going to the ATM. All the banks between there and Brixton or Croydon have been shut, and the closest ATM costs the guts of £2 to use.
> 
> I completely 100% agree that credit cards are usury and everyone should run a mile, particularly when it comes to buying drink, but debit is fine.
> 
> ...


We had this discussion previously about the Hope & Anchor. I can't see how it can possibly be a good thing for all customers, but it's a total win for the business. Some people like to be able to stick to a budget when they go out - so they take £20 and that's all they can spend. But with a credit/debit card it's far easier to keep on spending.

Crown and Anchor pub, Brixton Road, Brixton goes card-only


----------



## CH1 (Sep 6, 2019)

I agree with Smick that nearly everyone has a debit card for cash machine use anyway. Also I notice many people use bank cards on bus and tube these days.

I am however interested to know what happens to bank customers like myself who choose not to have a mobile phone. I am having lots of issues currently because when I make an internet transaction the bank sends an SMS to a phone I used to have 5 years ago.

It is apparently beyond the wit of the Halifax to remove obsolete mobile details from Halifax Secure and instead arrange to ring a land line - and in any case they assure me this is a new EU regulation.

Even bank fuck-ups they want to blame on the EU - leaving me unable to do online transactions without 1 hour phone calls to authorise each transaction.


----------



## Smick (Sep 6, 2019)

editor said:


> We had this discussion previously about the Hope & Anchor. I can't see how it can possibly be a good thing for all customers, but it's a total win for the business. Some people like to be able to stick to a budget when they go out - so they take £20 and that's all they can spend. But with a credit/debit card it's far easier to keep on spending.
> 
> Crown and Anchor pub, Brixton Road, Brixton goes card-only


That's true. With 'paperless statements', contactless payments etc, money can come out of people's accounts and they will never even look. Go overdrawn, hit with a fee by the bank, no statement unless you log in, leaves you tighter for cash in your next pay cycle.


----------



## Smick (Sep 6, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I agree with Smick that nearly everyone has a debit card for cash machine use anyway. Also I notice many people use bank cards on bus and tube these days.


 You really need to be on top of using contactless payments on TfL. They are happy and efficient to refund and sort things out when they go wrong. When they do go wrong though, you can end up paying £25 for your day's travel. 

Each time I use my card on public transport, I check everything on their app the next day. When I was on trains five days a week, I would think I had to contact them three times per year.

I am lucky in that I am happy to use mobiles, apps, internet banking, contactless cards, and I usually have enough to get me from one month to the next. People who can't say the same about all of those statements must feel differently.


----------



## nick (Sep 6, 2019)

Canopy Beer is also cashless. The motivation there was that they got robbed of their cash takings a few months back  - so I have a lot more sympathy with them.
Personally I hate contactless due to the loss of "intent" required to make a payment.  I use the insert and PIN option in a pub so as to make the action of spending more conscious

(ETA - yes I realise Canopy should really be in the Herne Hill forum - but it's an easy pub crawl from the Railway)


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2019)

Washington has got it right:



> However, one city in the US is resisting that trend: Washington DC. In the nation’s capital cash is still king, and a new bill introduced this week wants to keep it that way. The Cashless Retailers Prohibition Act of 2018 would make it illegal for restaurants and retailers not to accept cash or charge a different price to customers depending on the type of payment they use.





> But to some, not accepting cash is discriminatory. A report last year by the Washington City Paper found that 27% of people in the US would have trouble using only a credit card to purchase products, and that the percentage in Washington DC is even higher. “I’m concerned with more and more restaurants, businesses and shops going cashless because you’re systematically excluding a group of people who are already disadvantaged and disenfranchised,” Linnea Lassiter, an analyst at the DC Fiscal Policy Institute, told the paper. “And now they can’t have access to this restaurant?”
> 
> Which is exactly why Grosso and his fellow councilmembers introduced the bill. “Banning the use of cash is a discriminatory practice that disproportionately impacts the 10% of DC residents who are unbanked, and an additional 25% of residents who are underbanked and may not have access to a credit card,” he said in a statement on his website. “In addition, this practice is discriminatory against youth, who are often unable to obtain a credit card, impacting many of our middle school and high school students. By denying patrons the ability to use cash as a form of payment, businesses are effectively telling lower-income and young patrons that they are n



Why going cashless is discriminatory – and what's being done to stop it

And: 25 million Brits would struggle in a cashless society – Which? News


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 6, 2019)

Every fucking transaction shows up on your bank statement too. It's just another way to control and monitor activity.

What I spend my cash on should be my business. I don't want the bank to know that I go in the pub every night after work. It's none of their business.

Not everyone has a bank account, and/or cards (over 1.5mill in the UK don't have a bank account). It may be a small %, but why should they be excluded from venues employing a card only policy.

It sucks.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 6, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Not everyone has a bank account, and/or cards (over 1.5mill in the UK don't have a bank account). It may be a small %, but why should they be excluded from venues employing a card only policy.


I thought all banks had to offer a free Basic bank account - by law?

That said I guess people have the right to not have one - as I think I have the right not to have (and pay for) a mobile phone. 

Regarding transactions coming up on your statement - I find it reassuring that is the case. I keep the receipts and reconcile them every month.

But then I'm a former book-keeper and I don't have a partner from whom to conceal my drinking habits.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 6, 2019)

It's life insurers I am concealing my habits from.....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 6, 2019)

I have noticed in shops in Peckham that loads of people actively avoid the self service machines* particularly if they are card only. This puzzled me for a while but it suggests they either dont have bank cards/accounts or budget so carefully they only use set amounts of cash for the week, month or whatever. 

*As a side note this can be infuriating because people stand there like silent lemons so the group queue for the one manned till builds up whilst 5 self service machines are free.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2019)

These pre-paid cards aren't much of a solution either 



> *Cost of using a prepaid card*
> One of the downsides to prepaid cards is that they're often subject to all sorts of charges which can vary significantly from card to card. Some of the fees you might see include:
> 
> 
> ...


Prepaid Cards - the Facts about UK Prepaid Debit Cards - uSwitch


----------



## Smick (Sep 6, 2019)

I would imagine if you are undocumented here, you can't get a bank account.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2019)

I drink in the Horns and know a few people who regularly go to the Railway after the pub has closed. The three I have spoken to tonight are all a bit Wtf when I've let them know.  Two are totally in the only deal cash business so won't be able to go any more.


----------



## alfajobrob (Sep 7, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I drink in the Horns and know a few people who regularly go to the Railway after the pub has closed. The three I have spoken to tonight are all a bit Wtf when I've let them know.  Two are totally in the only deal cash business so won't be able to go any more.



Lol not saying a word...check your last sentence.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 8, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's life insurers I am concealing my habits from.....



I've had an insurance client get me to research health insurance customers about linking bank accounts to their insurance policy.  The premise is that lifestyle impacts wellbeing, though it was mainly couched in terms of financial stress and the ability for them to 'help' if somebody's financial situation changes significantly.  I actually don't think they know what they would do with it yet.

It is similar to existing health insurance products whereby your insurance premium reduces if your are doing 'good' things like getting over 10,000 steps a day (Vitality do this whereby you get reward points for tracking data Fitness Tracker Offers | Activity Tracking | Vitality)  They can't put your premium up if you don't do the activity though.

If insurance companies *did* look at your bank activity though, they would only get limited information at present, because while they could potentially decline payments to gambling and possibly pubs and off licence chains, they don't get itemised purchase data, only where you are buying.  So if you wanted to put a block on your ability to buy alcohol or fast food, they could potentially do this by building up a database of bookies, off licences and fast food joints.  Which they have in place for the major chains.  But if you go into the Co-op and buy fags and booze they can't do anything about that because individual item data doesn't get transmitted when you do that.  At present.  It would be a huge undertaking to put that in place and so stuff like that is a long way off.  And while they might be able to eventually do that with the larger chains like KFC and the Co-op - it would be a long way off before they would get that data from places like Costcutter in Tulse Hill.  So it's not gonna happen anytime soon, they are not that organised. 

I have no doubt they are cooking something up, but it's a long way off, and you'd have to opt in due to GDPR.  Still, I really don't like it.


----------



## Smick (Sep 10, 2019)

I have read that the new Lidl at Crown Point will be opening next Thursday, 19th September.

There's no doubt that it will be the same goods sold in the same way as the Lidl in Streatham or Norbury, but I am actually quite excited and may even go round on the day it opens, just to check it out.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 10, 2019)

Smick said:


> I have read that the new Lidl at Crown Point will be opening next Thursday, 19th September.
> 
> There's no doubt that it will be the same goods sold in the same way as the Lidl in Streatham or Norbury, but I am actually quite excited and may even go round on the day it opens, just to check it out.


About time   Though still actually quicker for me to go to Aldi in Streatham!


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 11, 2019)

There's a Lidl in Streatham too discobastard !


----------



## Smick (Sep 11, 2019)

discobastard said:


> About time   Though still actually quicker for me to go to Aldi in Streatham!



Tulse Hill is in the middle of a Lidl triangle. Between Norbury, Streatham and Brixton. We will be moving to a Lidl square now. 

I definitely prefer Aldi to Lidl, but I'm not sure if it is novelty or not. 

I hate the big shops now. Tesco and Sainsburys. Having to traverse 28 aisles just to get your shopping instead of 3. And if I want a packet of digestives, for example, there are maybe six different brands, each with multiple pack sizes. I might have to size up the price per gram of 15 different packs of biscuits, never mind the special offers. Lidl: one, maybe two packs. And it's all cheaper in the German shops. Tesco in Streatham is a last resort for me.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 15, 2019)

So I was perusing Twitter the other day and by chance saw the Herne Hill Society and Helen Hates united in their opposition to BT's new Link WiFi and calling pedestals. Basically they seem to see them as hotspots (ha!) of anti social behaviour.

I must say I hadn't thought about that before. I just assumed they were an annoying, shelter free modern version of a phone box.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> So I was perusing Twitter the other day and by chance saw the Herne Hill Society and Helen Hates united in their opposition to Bat's new Link WiFi and calling pedestals. Basically they seem to see them as hotspots (ha!) of anti social behaviour.
> 
> I must say I hadn't thought about that before. I just assumed they were an annoying, shelter free modern version of a phone box.


I can't say I've seen much anti social activity around the ones in Brixton. Just people charging their phones.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 15, 2019)

editor said:


> I can't say I've seen much anti social activity around the ones in Brixton. Just people charging their phones.



It did seem like an over reaction - I wonder if they have any hard data on this


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Smick said:


> I have read that the new Lidl at Crown Point will be opening next Thursday, 19th September.
> 
> There's no doubt that it will be the same goods sold in the same way as the Lidl in Streatham or Norbury, but I am actually quite excited and may even go round on the day it opens, just to check it out.


Went past it en route to the Open House London Crystal Palace Underpass.
The Lidl car park seems massive - and the store looks quite large for a Lidl.
Full car park on Sunday morning seems to me hardly catering to zero emissions.
Maybe the garish Fast Charger electric point is Lidl's get out of jail free card?


----------



## Smick (Sep 23, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Went past it en route to the Open House London Crystal Palace Underpass.
> The Lidl car park seems massive - and the store looks quite large for a Lidl.
> Full car park on Sunday morning seems to me hardly catering to zero emissions.
> Maybe the garish Fast Charger electric point is Lidl's get out of jail free card?


Great, so I can charge my car there when I am shopping.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 25, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Three men are now due to stand trial over the murder of West Norwood father-of-one *Jude Gayle*.
> 
> *Jonathon Haynes*, 35, of Park Avenue, Mitcham, and *Leon Bishop*, 30, from East Dulwich, appeared at The Old Bailey on Wednesday 11 October 2017
> 
> ...


On the second anniversary:

Jude Gayle death: Family's _new appeal_ to find man's killers


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2019)

The trendy craft beer place next to Pintadero has now closed for good.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 11, 2019)

editor said:


> The trendy craft beer place next to Pintadero has now closed for good.


Can’t say I’m surprised. It was never busy and the prices for cans weren’t much cheaper than going for a pint over the road.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Can’t say I’m surprised. It was never busy and the prices for cans weren’t much cheaper than going for a pint over the road.


I think they'd prematurely boozejaculated.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2019)

Here's a fascinating photo of the old station before it was rebuilt


----------



## CH1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Fascinating (to me) human interest story about a collapsing bar stool at the Gipsy Hill Tavern.
Man sues pub for £1,000,000 after bar stool collapsed under him | Metro News
after this £1 million legal suit, it appears the judge knocked it back to £198,343.69 plus interest.
£200k for dad who ballooned to 22st after breaking ankle in pub fall

It does go to show though that falling off your bar stool can adversely affect you life - particularly if you instal satellite dishes up long ladders.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Can’t say I’m surprised. It was never busy and the prices for cans weren’t much cheaper than going for a pint over the road.


I used to go in there to buy a few cans as a treat on a Saturday. Annoyingly I had just bought a big glass bottle to refill when they closed down.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2019)

tommers said:


> I used to go in there to buy a few cans as a treat on a Saturday. Annoyingly I had just bought a big glass bottle to refill when they closed down.


It's now been taken over by Pintadera who have expanded into two units.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2019)

editor said:


> It's now been taken over by Pintadera who have expanded into two units.


Ah. We were looking through the window today and wondering what it was going to be.


----------



## Oula (Dec 21, 2019)

tommers said:


> I used to go in there to buy a few cans as a treat on a Saturday. Annoyingly I had just bought a big glass bottle to refill when they closed down.


They still have 2 branches in Streatham


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

For anyone who knows or is from another EU country that need to use the verification service just seen that Lambeth do it for free if you are Lambeth resident:

Nationality services - EU Settlement Scheme | Lambeth Council

Its for those who cannot access up to date Android technology that works with the government crap app.

My partner fell foul of this. After a few hours looking it up and trying myself to make it work I discovered the government crap app doesn't work with older Android phones that don't have NFC.

Near Field Communication.

Lambeth do walk in service to scan passport etc to send off to our lovely government.

My partner ended up getting support from her Embassy. Some EU governments are trying hard to help their nationals deal with Brexit.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 1, 2020)

A disturbing way to mark the new year:

*West Norwood* stabbing: _Three teenage boys_ injured as knife fight breaks out at New Year's Eve house party


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

A view of the old station.


----------



## Smick (Jan 21, 2020)

I wonder if, in those days, people also went to the side entrance to skip paying their fare.


----------



## T & P (Jan 21, 2020)

Must have been a hot day, for that lady to need an umbrella to shield her from the sun


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2020)

Southwark Metals want to move their scrap yard to Windsor Grove in West Norwood (just up from the Hope pub and behind Kingswood Primary School.)

Not really a great idea IMO, esp. as they expect an additional 120 vehicle movements per day, including huge HGVs like the one below, and other vehicles. West Norwood high street is bad enough as it is, without an additional one hundred + vans and lorries per day.







There's further details and a petition here if you want to show your opposition.


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Feb 5, 2020)

I understand Norris Waste Management, currently located on Shakespeare Road, are also moving to that site.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2020)

Rocky Sullivan said:


> I understand Norris Waste Management, currently located on Shakespeare Road, are also moving to that site.


FFS


----------



## discobastard (Mar 19, 2020)

_"Today we have made a difficult decision here at FEAST.

We are cancelling our regular April Feast – we feel that that is the best course of action even if Lambeth and wider Government have not required this at this time. It is in the interest of public health to do so and nothing is more important than that. We don’t yet know what May or beyond will look like, and we’re taking this one day at a time.

This is incredibly difficult for everyone. However, Feast will survive!

Feast is a local brand that has existed to make West Norwood an even better place to live for the last 10 years and we’ll be spending this time lending our voice to our regular Traders and wonderful high street businesses who need it now more than ever before.

We are lucky to have a phenomenal community here that does and will continue to do great things. We may just have to look at things with a different lens.

We’re working on what FEAST can support with, but for now, we’ll be working hand in hand with all of our other community groups - Norwood Forum, NAG and Station to Station to highlight ways that we can support our local businesses and help people that need support.

Thank you from the bottom of our hearts for your continued support."_


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Rocky Sullivan said:


> I understand Norris Waste Management, currently located on Shakespeare Road, are also moving to that site.


In order to provide much needed high quality luxury flats in Shakespeare Road it seems.
All this sudden supermarket shelf stripping shows how unviable modern high density living is.
In the hey day of the old Green Party Shane used to preach the virtues of mixed use window boxes for tomatoes and weed.
More relaxed than empty shelves at Saimsbury's.


----------



## Smick (Mar 27, 2020)

Does anyone know if the fish and chip shop on Knight's Hill is open this evening?


----------



## discobastard (Mar 27, 2020)

..


----------



## Smick (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks! That wasn't the one I meant though, i am not so fond of their food.

Do you know the place in between the station and Kwik Fit, a guy and girl run it, I think his name might be Gary, he's Greek or Cypriot. It's a real traditional place. Amazing fish and chips. I'd love to treat the family to some from there tonight. It's tough to know what is right and what isn't, but after a week in the flat, some fish and chips would be a good way to mark a Friday evening, as long as it can be done safely.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 27, 2020)

Smick said:


> Thanks! That wasn't the one I meant though, i am not so fond of their food.
> 
> Do you know the place in between the station and Kwik Fit, a guy and girl run it, I think his name might be Gary, he's Greek or Cypriot. It's a real traditional place. Amazing fish and chips. I'd love to treat the family to some from there tonight. It's tough to know what is right and what isn't, but after a week in the flat, some fish and chips would be a good way to mark a Friday evening, as long as it can be done safely.



Knights Hill fish and chips. They've been open in the last week so my guess is they will be. Hopefully everyone will give each other a bit more distance in the queue!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 27, 2020)

I read that Knight's Hill Fish and Chips are open and that there is rules for queuing in and out.  We're also planning this and I suspect many people are so could be quite a wait.


----------



## Smick (Mar 27, 2020)

I ended up stopping at a place between Nunhead and East Dulwich. I thought any port in a storm. The food wasn't a patch on Knight's Hill, more expensive, served in cardboard boxes, and the man there not as friendly. 

Make no mistake, what we have in Knight's Hill is top notch.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2020)

Smick said:


> I ended up stopping at a place between Nunhead and East Dulwich. I thought any port in a storm. The food wasn't a patch on Knight's Hill, more expensive, served in cardboard boxes, and the man there not as friendly.
> 
> Make no mistake, what we have in Knight's Hill is top notch.



I know the place you mean - can you eat in there as well?  Near goose green?

We got F&C from Knight's Hill last night.  Called the order in ahead - in and out in minutes.  Lovely.

The other place that's good is Ken's on Half Moon Lane and it's up and down but Ace Plaice is actually ok too.

Knight's Hill does the best chips imo.  Fish can be good from all of them.


----------



## Smick (Mar 30, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> I know the place you mean - can you eat in there as well?  Near goose green?
> 
> We got F&C from Knight's Hill last night.  Called the order in ahead - in and out in minutes.  Lovely.
> 
> ...


I think that's it. Rose's. Opposite the Esso garage. There might have been seats at the back, there seemed to be some sort of access to the right of where the people were cooking, Deliveroo guys hanging about there.

Ah, it was fine, I don't want to run their business down. And we had a nice treat of a Friday night. We are lucky to be able to in this climate.

Ken's has closed for the time being.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 31, 2020)

H and M Meats on Norwood High Street are doing delivery at present. Free over £40 orders but they will also deliver for free if you have to self isolate I believe. You can phone up and order what you want, or they are doing set boxes. The shop is also open although 1 person at a time. They usually do mostly wholesale so they're struggling a bit but have stepped up with this service so well worth supporting them. We've used them pretty regularly as we live not far away but a lot of people may well not know they're about as they're not on the main bit of the high street.

They also have eggs!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2020)

Smick said:


> I think that's it. Rose's. Opposite the Esso garage. There might have been seats at the back, there seemed to be some sort of access to the right of where the people were cooking, Deliveroo guys hanging about there.
> 
> Ah, it was fine, I don't want to run their business down. And we had a nice treat of a Friday night. We are lucky to be able to in this climate.
> 
> Ken's has closed for the time being.



yes Rose's.  We sometimes "go out" for fish and chips and we went there once when we were in the area.  It was nice but I know what you mean overall.  We haven't been back.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 4, 2020)

Feast is going ahead tomorrow as StayHome Feast.  A number of activities as well as Feast musicians and DJs will be up on Facebook throughout the day.  

Please join in, share and comment if you can, we want to keep the Feast energy going on in West Norwood and surrounding areas.











						Sunday 5 April #StayHomeFeast — West Norwood Feast
					

FEAST is back! Yes, really! This Sunday, April 5th is our 1st Feast of the year. Our volunteers are working hard behind the scenes to bring you a jam packed FEAST directly to your home via Facebook, Twitter, Instagram and our website. #StayHomeFeast




					westnorwoodfeast.com


----------



## Rosa_Lux (Apr 27, 2020)

We’ve started a new local mutual aid whatsapp group for knights hill/gipsy hill - to join email lambethcovid19mutualaid@gmail.com or check the lambeth wide Facebook group for the link


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2020)

This is a nice idea 








						Get cooking and sharing for the #StayHomeSundaySupper this Sunday, 3rd May 2020 (West Norwood/Knights Hill Ward/SE27)
					

Hoping to liven up yet another socially isolated Sunday is the #StayHomeSundaySupper, which invites people to cook the same meal around the same time and then share the results on social media.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

Knight's Hill - West Norwood news, chitter chatter and gossip


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2020)

So I thought I’d take advantage of the Vale St waste site reopening to get rid of/ recycle various bits from the house and garden.

They’ve introduced a slot booking system due to the pandemic, which is understandable enough, but it won’t let you book a slot unless you give the car’s registration number. Which is all very well if you own a car, but a dealbreaker for those of us who don’t and prefer to use the likes of Zipcar for our occasional car requirements. So much for discouraging car ownership in London...


----------



## editor (May 22, 2020)

Pintadera have (partially) reopened 









						Norwood’s lovely Pintadera Sardinian cafe/deli is offering takeaway and delivery services
					

It’s long been our favourite Italian cafe when we’ve headed south out of Brixton, but with lockdown restrictions stopping them opening their doors, they’re now running a home deli…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2020)

More pub reopening news Pubs and bars reopening in Herne Hill, Tulse Hill and West Norwood – updates, listings and information for 4th July 2020


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2020)

People on the West Norwood FB group are getting worked up into a froth over this: 



One has suggested taking the person's photo


----------



## nick (Aug 17, 2020)

Aside from the marvellous nimbyism inherent in the  above, I doubt anyone is "steeling" anyone's Wifi. 

A quick look at google maps has confirmed that there is one of those  BT wifi hotspot/free phone call monoliths right outside Jackie Brown's


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 17, 2020)

I was looking at Knowles' website yesterday as they have a large garden bar/front bit, but it wasn't really clear from their website and a generic Antic covid page what patrons had to do. So assumedly you have to either walk up or call to make a booking.

So far my going to bars has been determined by where I can book online as Monday-Wednesday are pretty busy and I've been waiting to enter a couple of places and seen people turned away who didn't book.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> I was looking at Knowles' website yesterday as they have a large garden bar/front bit, but it wasn't really clear from their website and a generic Antic covid page what patrons had to do. So assumedly you have to either walk up or call to make a booking.
> 
> So far my going to bars has been determined by where I can book online as Monday-Wednesday are pretty busy and I've been waiting to enter a couple of places and seen people turned away who didn't book.


You don't need to book at the Railway down the road.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 17, 2020)

editor said:


> You don't need to book at the Railway down the road.



Well it is more that I don't want to go out unless I know I can get an outdoor table that's under cover (I'm still a bit paranoid having shielded for a while).


----------



## colacubes (Aug 17, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Well it is more that I don't want to go out unless I know I can get an outdoor table that's under cover (I'm still a bit paranoid having shielded for a while).



Just call them after 4pm once they're open to see if you can book. I know they take table bookings but don't think there's an online booking form. That said none of their tables in the garden are under cover as far as I'm aware unless they've recently put in some big umbrellas.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2020)

colacubes said:


> Just call them after 4pm once they're open to see if you can book. I know they take table bookings but don't think there's an online booking form. That said none of their tables in the garden are under cover as far as I'm aware unless they've recently put in some big umbrellas.


There are big umbrellas there now covering most of the tables. It's still a big open space though so I've always felt safe


----------



## colacubes (Aug 17, 2020)

editor said:


> There are big umbrellas there now covering most of the tables. It's still a big open space though so I've always felt safe



In Knowles?


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2020)

Here's a pic of the Railway - there's tables to the sides with no cover.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2020)

colacubes said:


> In Knowles?


Oh sorry - I thought we were still talking about the Railway!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Oh sorry - I thought we were still talking about the Railway!



Nope! I mean Knowles may have done the same for all I know but I've only been once since they reopened for a drink and we sat out the front.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2020)

Here's another view of the Railway's garden.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh I know the Railway well enough and Knowles too - it was more the booking.

I've found that I'm more likely to book something where there's an online system (I guess I'm a bit lazy). Elm Park and Tulse Hill Hotel both have easy systems that they seem to have got from a third party. I'll just have to get back into the habit of calling the pub.


----------



## thismoment (Aug 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's another view of the Railway's garden.
> 
> View attachment 226931



thanks for the pictures, I’ve been so curious about the layout of the railway’s garden.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2020)

Update:


West Norwood Picturehouse are thrilled to welcome back film lovers as they reopen their doors to the public in time for Christopher Nolan’s highly anticipated spy thriller TENET.

West Norwood high street has taken another step towards normality as Picturehouse cinema reopened its doors after 4 months of lockdown. Since Friday, July 31, customers have been invited to discover new releases on the big screen including Alice's Winocour's critically acclaimed PROXIMA starring Eva Green and Matt Dillon and the new black & white edition of Bong Joon-Ho's Academy Award-winning PARASITE. The cinema also brought a number of fan-favourite films to the big screen such as 1980s classic KARATE KID, BACK TO THE FUTURE and STAR WARS: THE EMPIRE STRIKES BACK (40th year anniversary). 

In line with government advice, a number of safety measures have been put in place in the cinema to provide a safe environment for employees and customers.

Film screenings have staggered start times to reduce the number of people at any one time in foyers and corridors and maintain physical distancing.
A one way system has been put in place throughout the whole venue with clearly signposted directions to toilets and exits.

Physical distancing meeting government guidelines has been built into the booking system so that customers in one booking are automatically seated apart from others.

Enhanced cleaning protocols and employee PPE are in place and the whole cinema team has undergone specific COVID-19 training.

Employees have been provided with face coverings and visitors are being asked to wear face masks throughout their time in the building. Perspex screens have been installed at the box office and the bar for extra safety.

While the kitchen and bar are currently not open to the public so that the space can be better controlled, cinema goers can purchase the whole range of snacks and drinks at the box office and refreshments can be enjoyed in the courtyard or taken into the auditorium as usual.

“We want film-lovers in West Norwood and surrounding areas to know that we are providing the safest and most comfortable experience for people that we can. We are really excited to be getting people back in the building, and we already have had a really good and positive response.” says Neven Stokic, General Manager.

Film fans will soon be able to escape to the mind of cryptic filmmaker Nolan in his latest release TENET starring John David Washington (BlACKKKLANSMAN), Robert Pattinson, Elizabeth Debicki, Kenneth Branagh and Michael Caine. Opening next Wednesday, August 26, Nolan’s new adventure promises another jaw-dropping feast for the senses. 

Also lined up for September are Ladj Ly's Oscar-nominated feature debut LES MISERABLES and Marvel's X-Men spin-off THE NEW MUTANTS starring Maisie Williams (GAME OF THRONES). 


BOOK TICKETS HERE FOR TENET OPENING ON WED 26 AUGUST 
CINEMA TICKETS CAN BE BOOKED ONLINE HERE OR OVER THE PHONE AT 0871 902 5747


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2020)

thismoment said:


> thanks for the pictures, I’ve been so curious about the layout of the railway’s garden.


They do a really excellent vegan burger by the way (amongst other things - it's a fairly big menu).


----------



## thismoment (Aug 19, 2020)

Would you believe, I was just looking out the window and thinking that now would be a good time to go to Railway. It’s bound to be fairly quiet with this heavy rain.


----------



## thismoment (Aug 19, 2020)

.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 24, 2020)

West Norwood question, and almost certainly a stupid one but... I went past Lakeview Rd today. There isn't really a lake you can see from there, is there?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 24, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> West Norwood question, and almost certainly a stupid one but... I went past Lakeview Rd today. There isn't really a lake you can see from there, is there?



Depends how tall you are.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 25, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> West Norwood question, and almost certainly a stupid one but... I went past Lakeview Rd today. There isn't really a lake you can see from there, is there?


Yes there is a lake. The grand Park Hall House on top of the hill (now Henry Tate Mews) has a small lake. According to a lambeth planning doc “the exceptional historic gardens at Henry Tate Mews include terraced walks, a small Doric summerhouse, lawns, a small lake, a Pulhamite rockery resembling a gorge, a Gothick castle folly [and] a foot bridge. They are maintained for the collective amenity of the Henry Tate Mews residents.“

I imagine the lake will have been visible when the street was originally laid out , before the area became built up.

There’s more historical background here:



			https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/pl-streatham-common-ca-appraisal-2017.pdf
		


I’ve been trying to get in there for some time to have a look, but it’s a gated community. Might have to pose as an amazon delivery driver or something!


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2020)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes there is a lake. The grand Park Hall House on top of the hill (now Henry Tate Mews) has a small lake. According to a lambeth planning doc “the exceptional historic gardens at Henry Tate Mews include terraced walks, a small Doric summerhouse, lawns, a small lake, a Pulhamite rockery resembling a gorge, a Gothick castle folly [and] a foot bridge. They are maintained for the collective amenity of the Henry Tate Mews residents.“
> 
> I imagine the lake will have been visible when the street was originally laid out , before the area became built up.
> 
> ...


That's a veh small lake. More like a big puddle!


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 4, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Detectives investigating a fatal shooting of a man in Lambeth have named the victim as *Ramane Richard Wiggan*, aged 25, who is from Tulse Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Kane Gilead*, 23, of Streatham Hill, has now been charged with the murder of 25-year-old *Ramane Richard Wiggan*.

*Ramane*, from Tulse Hill, was shot in the chest on a third-floor walkway in a housing estate in Friar Mews, West Norwood, on 27 March 2019.

*Kane Gilead* was charged with murder yesterday and will appear at Bromley Magistrates' Court today.






(Source: Metropolitan Police)

*The Late  Ramane Richard Wiggan

Any witnesses and those with information should call the Homicide and Major Crime Command Incident Room on 020 8721 4868, or 101 quoting CAD 5335/27Mar2019, tweet @MetCC or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*​


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 7, 2020)

Awful news


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 7, 2020)

Lake update RubyToogood 

I found some pictures. I’m still not actually convinced it’s this lake the road name refers to but I’ve yet to find an alternative explanation.



In related news, the Streatham Society are planning a tour of Henry Tate News/Park Hall (the big house and grounds in this pic) sometime next year.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 8, 2020)

Lake obsession continues. My spies have suggested there was a lake in the grounds of Portobello House on Knight's Hill which still seems to be open space. This seems much more likely RubyToogood as it’s much closer


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 8, 2020)

Pondview Road might have been more appropriate though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 8, 2020)

Lake my arse.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

Not sure if this is the right place, but...



*Norwood Park Stay and Play One O’clock Club lease opportunity.*









Hello,  

Do you, or someone you know, work with young children and families?  

We have recently announced an amazing opportunity to lease a community space from the council with rental payments waived in return for the delivery of early years and community services. 

We are looking for organisations who will benefit the local community to lease from the Council Norwood Park Stay and Play One O’clock Club located adjacent to Salters Hill in Norwood Park.  

The site has great facilities and will make an ideal location for any organisation that can contribute to providing children aged 0-4 with the Best Start in Life in Lambeth. The rent would usually have been between £14,000 and £20,000 per year, money we want to keep in the community, so it can make a positive social impact.  ​*Deadline date *

*The deadline for applications is* *11 October 2020. Public viewings of the site* *are taking place at the premises on Thursday 1 October* *and Monday 5 October 2020. * 

We want to share this opportunity with as many organisations as possible, so if you know someone who might be interested please forward this message on to them.  

You can find more information about the property and apply on the Lambeth Council website. ​


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 4, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> On the second anniversary:
> 
> Jude Gayle death: Family's _new appeal_ to find man's killers



The third anniversary of this murder passed a couple of weeks ago.  It is very sad that whoever was responsible for this murder have not yet been brought to justice:

Jude Gayle death: Three years on family still do not have justice


----------



## thismoment (Nov 27, 2020)

I think the electric cafe might be open for take away only. I noticed a sign on the door from across the road but couldn’t stop to go and double check. I don’t think they’ve been open since the first lockdown. Would be wonderful if they are not too terribly affected by COVID and continue to thrive for years to come. Best wishes to the family.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 27, 2020)

thismoment said:


> I think the electric cafe might be open for take away only. I noticed a sign on the door from across the road but couldn’t stop to go and double check. I don’t think they’ve been open since the first lockdown. Would be wonderful if they are not too terribly affected by COVID and continue to thrive for years to come. Best wishes to the family.



The sign is there but I've still not seen it open. 🤨🙁


----------



## thismoment (Nov 28, 2020)

Just the sign changing from “closed until further notice” to “takeaway only” made me optimistic for them


----------



## Tulster218 (Jan 19, 2021)

Lambeth Council is trying to claim back £500,000 from Sir Craig Tunstall, former "Super-head" of the Gipsy Hill Federation, and at one point Britain's highest paid headteacher. 

It's been five years, but the details are only now emerging.

Council seeking £500k from ex-superhead over ‘unauthorised payments’


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2021)

These look rather nice if you want to give yourself a treat!


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2021)

Railway regular Sami Nathan get Tom swivelling!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 26, 2021)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lake update RubyToogood
> 
> I found some pictures. I’m still not actually convinced it’s this lake the road name refers to but I’ve yet to find an alternative explanation.
> 
> ...


Off crown Lane? There is a lake but its dried up.


----------



## T & P (Mar 31, 2021)

Does everyone know the history of Royal Circus, and the house(s) found within? Whenever I’ve happened to drive by it I’ve wondered how it came to be.

I’m familiar with garden squares like those found in Chelsea and Mayfair, but this is a different beast altogether, as it’s set up as a private property with housing and extensive gardens inside, rather than the garden squares in central London that are accessible to the residents of the square, and contain no residential units.


----------



## Tulster218 (Mar 31, 2021)

Tonge House was built in 1936 with a bequest from Miss Bertha Mary Portal who wished to provide good quality and secure accommodation for single Christian women in the parish. The charity was managed by local trustees including an appointed trustee from St Luke’s Church in West Norwood.
Following the retirement of the live-in caretaker, Harrison Housing were approached by the trustees and took over the management of this property in November 2017.






						The Portal Homes for Ladies – Harrison Housing
					






					harrisonhousing.org.uk


----------



## Me76 (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks for that.  I've lived here for ages and also thought it was some rich greedy fucker's place.


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 25, 2021)

Arrests made after two teenage girls stabbed in Lambeth
					

Three teenage boys remain in custody after two girls were stabbed in Lambeth




					news.met.police.uk
				



fuck sake


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 26, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Arrests made after two teenage girls stabbed in Lambeth
> 
> 
> Three teenage boys remain in custody after two girls were stabbed in Lambeth
> ...




As the two victims of these stabbings and the suspects under arrest are understood to be all known to each other, one hopes that those responsible for law enforcement can get to the bottom of this serious incident as soon as possible.   

In any event, _anyone_ with information on the incident which took place behind Iceland and Efes Restaurant near Waylett Place is asked to call police via 101 quoting reference Cad 4970/25Apr.   To remain anonymous, contact Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.

Sadly, I seem to recall that the spot where these two girls were given help by passers-by is where another youth died as a result of a stabbing back in August 2011.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2021)

I was impressed with the size of the Knowles of Norwood garden. Staff were friendly too


----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

Scrap The Yard! Scrap The Yard: campaigners fight the opening of a scrap metal sorting yard in West Norwood


----------



## DiSkid.22 (May 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Scrap The Yard! Scrap The Yard: campaigners fight the opening of a scrap metal sorting yard in West Norwood


Just wrote to South London Press. Here's what I sent: -
Residents of Windsor Grove have a petition with almost 5,000 signatures to Scrap the Yard. Campaigners are fighting the opening of a scrap metal sorting yard in West Norwood. They say,

“The unnecessary transit of scrap metal the entire length of Lambeth would impact air quality, as well as endanger the health and physical safety of local residents and over 3,500 schoolchildren.

If successful in its planning application for a scrap metal sorting yard at Windsor Grove, Southwark Metals would add a quarter of a million extra vehicle miles in Lambeth each year compared to its current location. This is directly at odds with Lambeth Council’s implicit commitment to its residents to tackle pollution with its Climate Change Emergency, launched in July 2019, yet Lambeth is seriously considering it.”

Yesterday (27 May 2021) a large lorry overturned under the railway bridge on the A215 West Norwood. This is proof of an already dangerous road and needs to be used as support for Lambeth residents and could also be offered to the new Leader of Lambeth Council, Claire Holland, who may well be interested, having come from her last position where she was leading on Lambeth’s response to tackling the climate and ecological crisis. Especially seeing as Lambeth is shouting about being the 'first council to sign up against Climate Change'!!


----------



## editor (May 27, 2021)

Bang!
















						In photos: large truck overturns by West Norwood station railway bridge – updated
					

These were the scenes in West Norwood yesterday after a large lorry overturned under the railway bridge on the A215 Norwood High Street in SE27. No injuries were reported.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 27, 2021)

What a mess!


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2021)

The feast is back!








						West Norwood Feast returns with street food, art, crafts and stalls on Sun 4th July 2021
					

The popular West Norwood Feast is returning to SE27, promising the usual range of street food, arts, crafts, vintage items and local produce. Split into four outdoor hubs, visitors can peruse the w…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2021)

Ooops!


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2021)

This Sunday Food, arts, stalls and more at the West Norwood Feast, Sunday 1st Aug 2021


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2021)

Excellent news Lambeth Planning Committee Members unanimously refuse Southwark Metals’ plan for giant scrap metal operation #scraptheyard


----------



## Me76 (Aug 6, 2021)

Anyone know what's happened to trains to London Bridge from West Norwood Station? 

Got here this morning and the Tulse Hill route is non existent and the Crystal Palace route seems to be one all morning.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 6, 2021)

Just looked and they have basically cancelled them all in the new timetable, so that's helpful.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 6, 2021)

Me76 said:


> Just looked and they have basically cancelled them all in the new timetable, so that's helpful.



Yeah I saw something on the local Facebook group that apparently they've been cancelled till further notice. Which is shit. Dunno if they're running from Tulse Hill instead but it's a pain.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 6, 2021)

I think they changed the timetable in anticipation of staff shortages due to covid/pinging. Not that that helps much


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2021)

Coming up:









						Wild Norwood festival returns for a Window Wanderland and Wild Walks, 27th Nov-12th Dec 2021
					

Wild Norwood festival – a celebration of nature in an urban inner London borough – returns on Saturday 27th November to Sunday 12th December, and comes in two parts:  Window Wanderland …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 22, 2022)

There's until 11pm tonight to raise objections against the proposed huge property developer's middle finger to Lambeth that is the proposed redevelopment (It's not even going to provide any affordable housing which would have been the one upside to it) of Knollys Yard, which will impact Tulse Hill as well as West Norwood  (I've posted this also in the Tulse Hill forum, so if this isn't ok, I'm sorry)


----------



## technical (Feb 22, 2022)

Knollys yard site is the one that bothers me most. I have objected on grounds of visual impact on brockwell park


----------



## madolesance (Feb 22, 2022)

technical said:


> Knollys yard site is the one that bothers me most. I have objected on grounds of visual impact on brockwell park


Knollys yard is in a dip between 3 railway tracks. Not sure how it would have any impact on Brockwell. I would be more concerned about with area next to it.


----------



## technical (Feb 23, 2022)

madolesance said:


> Knollys yard is in a dip between 3 railway tracks. Not sure how it would have any impact on Brockwell. I would be more concerned about with area next to it.


Because they're proposing a 20+ storey building and it isn't clear the degree to which it will be visible from Brockwell Park behind the tower of Holy Trinity church


----------



## technical (Feb 23, 2022)

Site 18 on the high street may have a similar effect on West Norwood Cemetery as well


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2022)

> West Norwood Picturehouse will be screening 'A Hard Day's Night' on Wednesday 30 March at 8pm. The film will be introduced by its assistant editor, our own local gentleman & cinema member, Roy Benson. Roy worked with The Fab Four on 'The Magical Mystery Tour' as well


----------



## thismoment (Aug 4, 2022)

Does anyone know if the leisure centre in west Norwood has a swimming pool suitable for toddlers. I can only see the swim for all option but I’m not sure if that includes a very shallow side


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2022)

thismoment said:


> Does anyone know if the leisure centre in west Norwood has a swimming pool suitable for toddlers. I can only see the swim for all option but I’m not sure if that includes a very shallow side


It does - with Swim for All they separate the pool to create a 0.7m end for smaller kids. I was there yesterday and there were toddlers as well as Mums and babies in there.


----------



## thismoment (Aug 4, 2022)

colacubes said:


> It does - with Swim for All they separate the pool to create a 0.7m end for smaller kids. I was there yesterday and there were toddlers as well as Mums and babies in there.


Thank you, this is great!


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2022)

A stroll around West Norwood cemetery.












I hope I don't have to visit the place again any time soon, pleasant though it is...

In photos: a walk around West Norwood Cemetery – one of the ‘Magnificent Seven’ cemeteries of London


----------

